# Cape Town - Interesting Articles



## Hooked

I'm creating this thread where we can post anything of general interest.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cloud Formations*

Copied from: http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cloud-formations-in-cape-towns/

Table Mountain’s tablecloth

Folk law has it that the tablecloth was created by a smoking contest between the devil and a pirate known as Van Hunks. In reality, the cloud cover is called Orographic clouds which develop in response to the forced lifting of air by the earth’s topography (mountains for example). The air passing over a mountain move up and down as it moves downstream creating the tablecloth effect."

I think it they've got it all wrong. It must have been a cloud comp!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*9 facts about Cape Town you probably didn’t know*

http://www.capetownetc.com/culture/9-facts-about-cape-town/
17 April 2018

*1.How the name Lion’s Head came about*
Contrary to popular belief, the popular hiking spot was not given its name because it resembles a lion. Rather, the folklore suggests that 17th century Dutch settlers once named Signal Hill as Leeuwen Staart (Lion’s Tail). Together with what is currently known as Lion’s Head, it was thought that the space between the two peaks resembled a crouching lion. Thus, the settler’s named the top as Leeuwen Kop.


*2. Robben Island wasn’t just for prisoners*
Today, the city’s renowned Robben Island is most famous for it’s political prisoners, but it was not only used as a prison. During the 1840’s, the island was chosen as a place to house leprosy patients along with the mentally and chronically ill. Initially, this was done on a voluntary basis and the lepers were free to leave the island if they wished. However in May 1892, the introduction of the Leprosy Repression Act meant detention on the island was no longer voluntary and movement of the lepers was restricted. The number of lepers on the island jumped from 52 in 1891 to 338 once the act was enforced.


*3. What happened to Dr Christiaan Barnard’s patient*
The first-ever heart transplant conducted by Dr Christiaan Barnard at Groote Schuur Hospital in 1967 was groundbreaking on a global scale. What most people don’t know is that sadly, the patient passed away shortly after. Louis Washkansky contracted pneumonia and lived for only 18 days after the surgery. Today, the original theater where the surgery took place functions as a museum, aptly named The Heart of Cape Town.


*4. Cape Town was the first non-European city to receive Blue Flag status*
Cape Town was the first city outside of Europe to receive Blue Flag status due to its high-quality water, fantastic facilities, safety and cleanliness of its beaches. The international award is bestowed by the Foundation for Environmental Education in Europe and sets strict criteria of excellence is various spheres. In December 2016, ten of Cape Town’s beaches, including much-loved Clifton 4th, Camps Bay, Muizenberg, Bikini Beach and Fish Hoek enjoyed the eco-label for the Blue Flag season which ran until March this year.


*5. Adderley Street’s interesting background*
Once the central and commercial hub of the city, Adderley Street has some interesting background. According to recorded history, the road was originally made entirely from wooden blocks. By the early 1900’s the street had become so busy that city planners paved it with wood in an attempt to drown out the noise from countless wagons, carts and horse hooves. It was ultimately covered over with tar to make the road we know today but not too long ago, remnants of these wooden tiles were unearthed by construction workers which can still be found towards the upper end of the street.


*6. Robben Island was used as a training station during WW2*
Even after leprosy patients inhabited the area, Robben Island was used as a training and defence station by the British during World War 2. The island was fortified and guns were installed as part of the defences for Cape Town.


*7. Cape of Storms*
Cape Town has always been the ‘Cape of Storms’, but this reached a pinnacle in 1858 when a vicious storm hit and 30 ships were blown ashore and wrecked. The insurance company, Lloyd’s of London, then refused all further insurance on ships in Table Bay during winter, which resulted in the British Colonial Government starting construction on the first breakwater in 1860. Today the breakwater forms part of the Victoria and Alfred Waterfront.


*8. The Castle of Good Hope once had a sea view*
The famous Castle of Good Hope, the oldest colonial building in South Africa, once functioned as a fort and a welcoming port for sailors traveling around the Cape. Though the castle’s surrounding landscape has transformed over the years, it is interesting to imagine the castle entrance once sat at the water’s edge with waves crashing at its door (the entrance was later moved for this very reason).


*9. Cape Town was voted Best Place to Go by the New York Times*
In 2014, the prestigious New York times voted Cape Town as the Best Place to Go for that year. The Mother City beat out 51 other countries from around the world including Perth, Taiwan and Dubai. The publication described the city as “a place to meditate on freedom and the creative life that followed,” as an ode to our vibrant design and arts culture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*5 Stops To Make On The West Coast Road*
*
And the most important one is a stop at Hooked's house in Yzerfontein!!
*
I'm just posting the link so that you can see the photos in the article. 

http://tulipsandphoenixes.co.za/2017/10/5-stops-to-make-on-the-west-coast-road/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Whacky Wine Weekend*

http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/10-reasons-to-love-wacky-wine-weekend/

Wacky Wine Weekend, held in Robertson, is synonymous with good food, great wine and brilliant company – and this year’s event will be no exception – it might even exceed yours. While you getting prepared for the fun weekend from 31 May to 3 June 2018, we thought we’d give you 10 reasons why we love it!

It's a longish article, so I suggest that you follow the link above.

*Bookings*
R200pp at Webtickets includes wine glass, 6 wine tasting coupons per winery and a bottle of Healthy Mineral Water.
*
Inquiries:*
Contact the Robertson Wine Valley office
www.robertsonwinevalley.com
events@robertsonwinevalley.com
023 626 3167

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

This is quite an incredible story!

*Zephany Nurse turns life story into a book and documentary*
http://www.capetownetc.com/news/zephany-nurse-turns-life-story-into-a-book-and-documentary/

Summary:

"On 27 April 1997, Celeste Nurse delivered a baby girl via caesarian section at Groote Schuur Hospital. She saw a person in a nurse’s uniform comforting her baby before falling asleep. She awoke to find an empty crib and no sign of her child"

The Nurses’s had another daughter, Cassidy, who started a new school and couldn’t shake rumours that she had a doppelgänger.
When she told her father about the girl who closely resembled her, he set up a meeting between the two to see for himself. He watched in disbelief as Zephany arrived, and contacted the investigating officers shortly after. Zephany’s parents could not provide any proof that she belonged to them and DNA results concluded that she was indeed the missing girl.

Following a lengthy trial in Cape Town, the woman, a 52-year-old woman from the Retreat area, was sentenced to 10 years imprisonment on March 2016."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*NSRI warns of Monday’s Spring Tide*

http://www.capetownetc.com/news/nsri-warns-of-mondays-spring-tide/

"Bathers, anglers, surfers and people walking along the shoreline are being warned of Monday’s (April 30) full moon Spring Tide. The National Sea Rescue Institute (NSRI) urged beach-goers in Cape Town to exercise caution along the water’s edge as the full moon Spring Tide peaks.

“Spring Tide causes a coastal higher than normal high tide, a lower than normal low tide and stronger than normal rip currents. Spring Tide happens during the full moon and during the new moon and lasts for a few days leading up to the full (or new) moon, peaks on the day of full (or new) moon and lasts for a few days after the full (or new) moon,” read the statement.'


----------



## Hooked

Isn't this a gorgeous pic! I love our mountain!

From https://web.facebook.com/CapeTownEtc

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

*Free walking tours in Cape Town*

Quoted from http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/best-walking-tours-in-cape-town/

The tour allows people to walk through important landmarks in Cape Town, for more than an hour, while learning about the city, and best of all – it’s free of charge.

Historic City Tour 
The tour starts from the Motherland Coffee Company in the Mandela Rhodes building and heads to the Company Gardens, the Castle of Good Hope, the Slave Lodge, Parliament and Green Market Square.
Tour Times: 11am and 4.20pm daily
Meeting Spot: Motherland Coffee Company in the Mandela Rhodes building
Duration: 90 minutes

Bo-Kaap Tour 
Journey through the Cape’s most colourful suburb. From the brightly coloured houses to the suburb’s oldest Mosque to the popular spice shop, Atlas. And there’s more where that came from…
Tour Times: 2pm and 4.20pm daily
Meeting Spot: Motherland Coffee Company in the Mandela Rhodes building
Duration: 90 minutes

Apartheid Freedom Tour
Become informed on the history of Apartheid while journeying from St Georges Cathedral to District 6 and more.
Tour Times: 11am and 2pm
Meeting Spot: Motherland Coffee Company in the Mandela Rhodes building
Duration: 90 minutes

For more information on Cape Town’s Free Walking Tours visit their website
Contact: +27 76 636 9007
Email: capetownguides@gmail.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town’s dumbest criminals*

http://www.capetownetc.com/news/thieves-drive-straight-to-prison/

In a weird twist of fate, four thieves who stole a car this weekend, drove themselves straight to prison – unknowingly so.

Yes, you heard it right. On Sunday morning, four robbers stole a vehicle from the Hout Bay area, and their getaway route didn’t work out as well as they had planned.

City of Cape Town law enforcement spokesperson, Wayne Dyason, said the men were chased by police after stealing the vehicle and drove straight to the West Lake entrance of the Pollsmoor Prison. The entrance is used for visitors and prison wardens who live on the property.

The men exited the vehicle and made a run for it on the grounds, where they were swiftly arrested.

Dyason said the men had about 35 cases of murder, attempted murder, theft and possession of illegal firearms pending against them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Motorists can pay warrants online now*

http://www.capetownetc.com/news/coct-eases-warrant-payment-admin/

Good news for motorists who don’t have time to pay fines on weekdays – the City of Cape Town’s Traffic Service now allows motorists, who have fines that have progressed to warrants of arrest, to finalise these warrants online.

The city of Cape Town’s Traffic Service has been testing an online payment of warrants on its www.paycity.co.za platform since mid-April. When motorists register on the website, they may click on the “view and pay your fine” option. This will take the motorist to their list of outstanding fines, including those in warrant status.

“An admission of guilt form will pop up which the offender must accept and agree to and only then will they be able to complete the payment process. Upon payment, a receipt as well as a warrant recall form will be emailed directly to them,” the City said.

This warrant recall will also allow the motorist to perform transactions on the electronic national administration traffic information system (eNaTIS), as one would do when renewing a vehicle license. This serves as proof that the warrant has been revoked in the event that the motorist is stopped at a roadblock.

Members of the public can also contact the Cape Town Traffic Service directly on 021 444 3310/11/12 or 13 to ensure that the Admin Mark is removed from their names on the eNaTIS system.

lderman JP Smith, the City’s Mayoral Committee Member for Safety, Security and Social Services, said this is a massive step towards increased service delivery.

“This makes things a lot more convenient for offenders who are trying to do the right thing by paying their fines, including those residing outside of Cape Town. We will be sending out SMS and email reminders to motorists with outstanding warrants to further publicise this service, so I encourage them to make use of it and avoid any unpleasant surprises when they are stopped at a roadblock or tracked down by our traffic officers,” he said.”

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*10 BEST HALAAL & HALAAL-FRIENDLY SPOTS IN CT*

http://www.capetownetc.com/food-and-drink/10-best-halaal-friendly-spots-in-ct/

*MEZABAAN*
Get your eastern food fix at Mezbaan at the luxurious Hilton hotel. The meals are served in copper bowls with sambal (sauce made with chilli and peppers) as well as other side condiments. Mezbaan’s signature dish is delicious, saucy butter chicken.

Where: Mezbaan, Hilton Cape Town City Centre Hotel, Buitengracht St, CBD
Contact +21 481 3700, hilton.com


*KAPRINO’S*
It’s one of those nights when you can’t decide on what to eat then Kaprino’s awesome buffet with unlimited prawns and ribs has got you covered. You’ll be spoilt for choice with their halaal menu and array of mocktails.

Where: Kaprino’s, 57B Somerset Road, Green Point
Contact +21 418 5426, kaprinos.co.za


*BOKAAP KOMBUIS*
Bokaap Kombuis is a family-friendly restaurant that serves tasty food in the traditional Cape Malay style. Located on top of a hill with a stunning view of the Mother City, revel in dishes of lamb chops, crayfish and biriyani.

Where: Bokaap Kombuis, 7 August Street, Bokaap
Contact+21 422 5446, nazli@bokaapkombuis.co.za, www.bokaapkombuis.co.za


*SLOPPY SAM*
If you’re in the mood for some Greek cuisine – think grilled meatballs and lamb chops to anchovy salads – and a relaxed ambience, then Sloppy Sam is the place to visit. Their meat is sourced from a halaal supplier, however, alcohol is served on the premises.

Where: Sloppy Sam, 51A Somerset Road, Green Point
Contact +21 419 2921, info@sloppysam.co.za, www.sloppysam.co.za


*THE MARKET DELI*
If you’re in Salt River and you’re looking to eat at a family-friendly restaurant after some thrift shopping, The Market Deli offers breakfast, lunch and supper. The menu consists of hearty comfort foods such as burgers, wraps and stir-fry.

Where: The Market Deli, 15 Bromwell Street, Woodstock
Contact +21 447 2656


*YINDEES*
Experience an authentic, flavourful Thai meal at Yindees, situated in Gardens. Yindees’ signature dishes include grilled chicken, crispy duck served with peach sauce and fried sweet potato, and chilli fish with homemade chilli sauce. All meat is sourced from a halaal supplier, but alcohol is served on the premises.

Where: Yindees, 22 Camp Street, Gardens
Contact +21 422 1012, yindees@mweb.co.za


*ANATOLI*
Halaal-friendly Anatoli serves liquor but all their meats are from a halaal supplier. This Turkish eatery offers authentic Turkish meals in a relaxed setting in the centre of the CBD.

Where: Anatoli, 24 Napier Street, CBD
Contact +21 419 2501, info@anatoli.co.za, www.anatoli.co.za


*NV-80*
For hearty steaks and pastas, as well as decadent desserts, NV-80 has you covered. The restaurant does serve alcohol but all meats are sourced from a local halaal supplier.

Where: NV-80, 76 Regent Rd, Sea Point, CBD
Contact +21 439 7112, info@nv-80.co.za, www.nv-80.co.za


*HAIKU*
Sushi lovers, this one’s for you! Haiku serves up sushi, steamed and fried dim sum, tempura, rice and noodle dishes.

Where: Haiku, 58 Burg Street, CBD
Contact +21 424 7000, haiku@bukhara.com, www.bukhara.com


*PEARL SPOON*
Breakfast is the most important meal of the day and Pearl Spoon’s range of breakie specials will fuel you up for the day ahead. Make a stop on your way to the office and stock up on muesli, French toas,t croissants, eggs Benedict and more.

Where: Pearl Spoon, 34 Beldevere Road, Claremont
Contact +21 839 2692

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*5 out of 5 penguins test positive for avian flu at Boulder’s Beach*

http://www.capetownetc.com/news/avian-flu-deaths-boulders-beach/

Five out of five penguins from Boulder’s Beach penguin colony have tested positive for avian flu. An update received from state veterinarian and epidemiologist, Dr Laura Roberts, confirmed that five penguins tested from the colony, tested positive for the virus.

A total of 19 penguins have died since the avian influenza outbreak became known to the public in February this year.

“All possible precautions are being taken to limit the spread of the virus by people and their activities,” Roberts said. “As these are wild birds, containing the natural spread of the virus is not possible.”

Roberts added that a swift tern from Simon’s Town also tested positive for avian influenza.

The strain of avian influenza active at Boulder’s Beach is the H5N8 strain, which is also the strain of avian flu which can affect humans. The World Health Organization (WHO) states that although human infection of the H5N8 strain cannot be excluded, the likelihood of this occurring is low.

Merle Collins, regional communications manager of SANParks, has said that it should be reiterated although this virus is a very low risk to humans, it is a real threat to domestic poultry.

“This strain of avian influenza virus has been detected in a range of wild seabirds, such as swift, sandwich and common terns, African penguins and gannets.”

Roberts added that there is no treatment for avian influenza, for birds. The testing of ill birds is conducted at regular intervals to monitor the presence of the virus.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Electricity tariff increase on the cards for Cape Town*
http://www.capetownetc.com/news/tariff-increases-await-capetonians/

Speaking to KFM this morning, Hoosain Essop, manager for Electricity Retail Management at the City of Cape Town, said that the Home User Tariff will apply to residents who have prepaid electricity meters and live in a home with a value of R1-million or more. It will also apply to residents who use a credit meter, irrespective of the value of their home.

The affected homeowners may have to pay a flat rate of R150 per month, in addition to other municipal costs. The fixed charges will be used for maintenance and operating costs.

Essop explained that less than 200 000 residents will be affected by this tariff, as it only affects users who consume less than 600 kilowatts of electricity per month.

Thereafter, residents will pay the following tariffs:

– R1.8532 per kilowatt for less than 600 units per month

– R2.1032 per kilowatt for more than 600 units per month

“If you use more than six-hundred units, you won’t really see a difference in the cost of electricity because you pay a reduced fee in your unit charge,” Essop said.

He also added that the City wants residents to pay their fair share of the cost of providing electricity.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Tales of the Western Cape’s oldest hotels*

http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-western-capes-oldest-hotels/

*The Belmond Mount Nelson Hotel*
The Mount Nelson Hotel, in the heart of Cape Town, tells the tale of a bygone era – one of class, sophistication and unmatched beauty. At the foothill of Table Mountain, the pink exterior building is steeped in history dating back to the 1800’s. The doors to the hotel officially opened in 1899 just before the start of the South African War. What most don’t know is that it was painted pink to symbolise peace in 1918. The palm-lined driveway dates all the way back to 1925.

*Houw Hoek Hotel*
About 80kms outside of Cape Town, set in between babbling streams and towering hills in the Kogelberg Nature Reserve, lies the Houw Hoek Hotel. In the days of the Dutch East India Company, the hotel was the site of a toll gate on a wagon road to the east interior. It was built in 1779 and holds the oldest liquor licence in South Africa – so you can rightfully say it has been one of the most joy-filled spots in the country for the longest time.

*Chapman’s Peak Hotel*
Located in Hout Bay, and at the foot of one of the most scenic drives in the world, Chapman’s Peak Hotel was previously called the Beach Hotel. It was built in the early 1900’s and burned to the ground in 1903. The manager was counting the days takings when a lamp fell over and caused the disastrous fire. No one was hurt in the fire, but the manager’s daughter did lose all her wedding clothing for her upcoming nuptials. The hotel was rebuilt and renamed Chapman’s Peak Hotel because of the popular drive. Some of the hotel’s features are still in tact today.

*Oude Werf Hotel*
One of the oldest hotels in Stellenbosch, the Oude Werf Hotel was first established as a thatch-roof church in 1686. The church was called d’Ouwe Werf or ‘the old yard’ and requested by Dutch governor Simon van der Stel. A fire in 1710 destroyed the church. Rebuilt in 1802 as an inn, another fire burned down the establishment not even a year later. Once again the hotel was rebuilt, only to suffer the same fate 80 years later. In 1973 the property was rebuilt and restored by yet another owner. In 2007 it changed hands again and the hotel was given a facelift – and now stands as the Oude Werf Hotel today. Under the hotel’s kitchen is a preserved church graveyard that is still visible.

*The Lord Milner hotel*
The only way to describe Matjiesfontein is ‘the place that stood still’. There are very few places in this country that have the timeless charm and standstill history of this little Karoo town. The building that is now the Lord Milner Hotel in Matjiesfontein was constructed in 1899 by James Logan, who is also the founder of the town, during the start of the South African War. It was initially used as a military hospital and then as a lookout post. In 1968 David Rawson bought the building, renamed it The Lord Milner Hotel and reopened it in 1970. Matjiesfontein was preserved as a National Heritage Site in 1975 and will remain as such.

*Cape Heritage hotel*
In the middle of the Cape Town CBD lies a little piece of history – The Cape Heritage Hotel – which was built in the 1780’s. The hotel is part of Heritage Square which is also home to the country’s oldest grapevine. The vine was planted in 1781 and still bears fruit today without being watered or fed. In the 1960’s there were plans to demolish Heritage Square and put up a parking lot but finances were bleak and the project was suspended. In 1980 the square was renovated and the hotel restored. Many of the original walls are visible in the hotel today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*A walk down Cape Town’s memory lane*
http://www.capetownetc.com/photography/a-walk-down-cape-towns-memory-lane/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *Electricity tariff increase on the cards for Cape Town*
> http://www.capetownetc.com/news/tariff-increases-await-capetonians/
> 
> Speaking to KFM this morning, Hoosain Essop, manager for Electricity Retail Management at the City of Cape Town, said that the Home User Tariff will apply to residents who have prepaid electricity meters and live in a home with a value of R1-million or more. It will also apply to residents who use a credit meter, irrespective of the value of their home.
> 
> The affected homeowners may have to pay a flat rate of R150 per month, in addition to other municipal costs. The fixed charges will be used for maintenance and operating costs.
> 
> Essop explained that less than 200 000 residents will be affected by this tariff, as it only affects users who consume less than 600 kilowatts of electricity per month.
> 
> Thereafter, residents will pay the following tariffs:
> 
> – R1.8532 per kilowatt for less than 600 units per month
> 
> – R2.1032 per kilowatt for more than 600 units per month
> 
> “If you use more than six-hundred units, you won’t really see a difference in the cost of electricity because you pay a reduced fee in your unit charge,” Essop said.
> 
> He also added that the City wants residents to pay their fair share of the cost of providing electricity.


Should the cost of providing electricity not be included in the price of electricity? What are we paying rates and taxes for? None of this makes sense....

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*5 DadVentures in Cape Town*
http://www.capetownetc.com/family/5-dadventures-in-cape-town/

*REV IT UP AT THE V&A WATERFRONT.*
The difference between men and boys might be the price of their toys but this Father’s Day boys of all ages will be enthralled by the car show at the V&A Waterfront’s Silo District on Sunday, 17 June between 10am and 3pm.

Dad’s will be able to live their dream as they settle behind the wheel of cars such as Porche, Ferrari and Aston Martin and racing cars off the Killarney race track. The entire family will be entertained by various events planned throughout the day at this fun and free event. Luxury car brands such as Aston Martin will be on display for dads to view up close.

*COOK UP A STORM AT GINGER & LIME.*
Ginger & Lime cooking classes are a culinary dadventure not to be missed. With a fun and passionate approach to food, Ginger & Lime offers an international cooking experience to suit any father’s fancy. Classes are enjoyable and interactive, ending off with a full tummy and a recipe booklet to take home.
www.gingerandlime.co.za 

* HIKE TO ELEPHANT’S EYE CAVE.*
Challenge the man of the house to a memorable Dadventure to the renowned Elephant’s Eye Cave in Silvermine.
This hike will take you roughly 2 hours, with a moderate incline suitable for new hikers too and a beautiful view of Tokai Forrest below. Entrance to Silvermine will cost you R15pp but the experience will be priceless and a perfect excuse to pack a picnic.

*INDOOR ROCK CLIMBING AT CITY ROCK.*
City Rock offers fun and informative introduction courses or you can feel your way around on their exciting auto belay walls.
The experience is challenging but the fun you will have while you’re at it is well worth the sore muscles. Entrance will cost you R150 for adults, R120 for pensioners or students and R110 for kids.

www.cityrock.co.za

*BEER TASTING AT WOODSTOCK BREWERY*
For R30 each, dad and you can enjoy 6 unique Woodstock Brewery craft beers at an informative tasting and even a brewery tour while you’re at it for just R30 extra. Learn about the process behind creating craft beers and engage all your senses, as you take in the unmatched taste of one of Cape Town’s most celebrated breweries.

For R30 each, dad and you can enjoy 6 unique Woodstock Brewery craft beers at an informative tasting and even a brewery tour while you’re at it for just R30 extra. Learn about the process behind creating craft beers and engage all your senses, as you take in the unmatched taste of one of Cape Town’s most celebrated breweries.

www.woodstockbrewery.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Hermanus – Where to stay when whale watching*

https://www.all4women.co.za/1511650...to-hermanus-where-to-stay-when-whale-watching



Every year between early winter and late November, the ocean’s biggest mammals migrate to South African shores to breed…
One of the best spots to witness these great, gentle beasts is Hermanus in the Western Cape. 

*Where to go to view the whales: * @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

The Cliff Path offers 12km of the best whale-watching view points in the world, stretching from one end of Hermanus to the other. At certain points whales can be seen playing as close as five metres from shore.
Drive south on Westcliff Road and park at Fick’s Pool. Take the cliff path towards the New Harbour for about 100 metres and arrive at Dreunkrans – a popular whale watching site
Park at Fick’s Pool or in Marine Drive and make your way to Windsor Bay
Gearing’s Point overlooking the Old Harbour, gives an uninterrupted view of the ocean.
At the Old Harbour, viewing terraces are available with spectacular views over Walker Bay. Information boards provide basic information about the whales.
Drive down Main Road towards the beaches (north-east) and take the turn-off to Die Gang at Berg-en-See to arrive at De Gang.
One of the most popular locations in Hermanus for whale watching is Siever’s Point, which is closest to where the whales frolic.
The Kwaaiwater lookout point is accessible by vehicle.
The Voëlklip and Grotto beaches are perfect for whale spotting and watching, especially from the rocks above the sea.

*Where to stay *
Air BnB accommodation options with a range of prices from back-packers to luxury beachfront apartments:

*Heligan Studio: Walk to beach & famous cliff path*
_(around R709 per night)_

Charming upstairs studio leading onto balcony with scenic views of the indigenous gardens, mountains and glimpses of the sea. The cliff path which is a minute from the studio stretches from the lagoon past pristine beaches and hidden coves all the way to the village and harbour beyond. Easy walking distance to the mountain reserve contour paths and Fernkloof Nature Reserve which is home to the unique ‘fynbos’ flora.

*The Hayloft @ The Hemel en Aarde Farm, Hermanus*
_(Around R712 per night)_

The Hayloft at The Hemel en Aarde Farm is set on an idyllic equine retreat. Offering high quality accommodation with fantastic mountain views. 12 km from amenities, restaurants and Hermanus beaches, and located in the world renowned Hemel en Aarde Wine Valley. High quality vineyards and eating establishments litter the Valley. Perfect for the wine connoisseur, mountain biker, hiker or horse lover. Owners can even bring their own horses to share this experience by separate arrangement.

*Hermanus sea view apartment # 43*
_(Around R1 200 per night)_

Very beautifully decorated bijoux 60 m2 apartment with amazing sea views. This lovely space overlooks Walker Bay with wonderful whale sightings during the season. The sound of the sea is a constant soothing noise. A security estate with its own undercover parking space, it is literally a stone’s throw from the rocky beach promenade. The estate has a communal area with BBQ facilities, swimming pool and squash court.

*Ocean Rhythm Hermanus Premier sea-front apartment*
_(Around R2 500 per night)_

It has a prime position in Hermanus at the water’s edge, with uninterrupted panoramic views of Walker Bay through its floor-to-ceiling frameless windows. This allows a fantastic whale watching opportunity in season. It is opposite a Spar store, and an 18-hole golf course. It has been newly designed and renovated by John Greenfield FRSA and had high end finishes and equipment. This is set within its own beautiful gardens and boasts a sea-front swimming pool, with extensive barbeque and leisure area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Simon’s Town beckons – where old and new collide*

http://www.capetownetc.com/travel/simons-town-beckons-where-old-and-new-collide/

Not a whole lot changes in Simon’s Town, and for good reason. The town is steeped in maritime history, and its shops, restaurants and antique stores echo a bygone era when weary sailors quenched their thirst, and their battered vessels received some tender loving care in the dockyard. Around every corner is a tale of interesting people and characters that have called Simon’s Town home over the years. Not all of them are in fact human.

There’s the legendary Just Nuisance, the Great Dane who became synonymous with Simon’s Town and the navy. Nuisance was the only dog accepted into the navy, and it had everything to do with his loyalty and perseverance. He would accompany sailors on their daily duties and watch over the harbour, moving between railway stations.

Today, a statue of Nuisance watching over the harbour can be seen from the newly refurbished aha Simon’s Town Quayside Hotel, who in fact do believe in change. The hotel group has just spent a R8,6-million on refurbishing the Quayside Hotel to level that has probably surpassed their own expectations.






...You can venture out to any of the amazing hiking trails, go kayaking, diving with seals, or just cruise on a boat to Seal Island. For history and naval enthusiasts, there are any number of heritage sites, museums and naval tours.

But no trip to Simon’s Town would be complete with some quality time on Boulders Beach, recently voted out of the world’s most beautiful beaches. The penguins are expecting you, and Nuisance is watching too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*It is here.. Cape Town’s new Gin Route*

http://www.capetownetc.com/food-and-drink/it-is-here-cape-towns-new-gin-route/

Our love for gin never seems to fade, and the Cape Town Gin Route aims to highlight the best in locally made gin in a fun, interactive full day tour and tasting.

The route was officially launched on Saturday, and kicks off at the Pepper Club Hotel and Spa before moving on to Hope on Hopkins and Musgrave Gin. Woodstock Gin Company, New Harbour Distillery, Pienaar & Son are next on the tour. And the grande finale is the Cape Town Gin Company. You will even get a chance to create your own gin, to test out your ginilogy (not a real word, but sounds good). Along the route visitors can enjoy 6 lively and local distilleries offering 20 different infusions of gin proudly made in the Mother City.

*Cape Town Gin & Spirits Company*
Handcrafted gin reflects the unique essence and vibrant diversity of the Mother City. We can highly recommend The Pink Lady, with a light pink salmon colour, infused with Hibiscus flowers and Rose petals, and a heavenly hint of Rose water.

*Hope on Hopkins*
This artisanal distillery prides itself in making gins from scratch. Carefully selecting the highest quality products, one of the very few distilleries using barley as a base for their spirits. We can highly recommend the Mediterranean Gin, made from a triple distilled grape spirit and inspired by flavours from the Mediterranean. Infused with olives, rosemary, basil, thyme and cardamom with overriding citrus notes and hints of juniper.
*
Musgrave Gin*
Musgrave Gin is no ordinary spirit, it is a gin that is celebrated for its top notes of cardamom, African ginger and Grains of Paradise. Inspired by a spirit of endevour, adventure and courage, you can taste in every sip.

*New Harbour Distillery*
An experimental micro distillery pursuing artisan small batch spirits influenced by nature, which combines botany, science and alchemy to create an innovative gin. We can highly recommend the Rooibos infused gin.

*Pienaar & Son*
A small craft distillery that goes about its business finding fresh ways of creating and introducing people to quality, modern spirits. This father and son team believe in starting traditions, not following them. We highly recommend The Orient, a unique gin made for South African maize, infused with botanicals carefully selected to pay homage to the Eastern spice trade that influenced Cape Town culture and cuisine alike.
*
Woodstock Gin Company*
Fynbos-infused South African gin made with passion and careful attention. We recommend the High Tea Gin, a refreshingly complex gin with lingering undertones of rooibos and honeybush, which are added post distillation. With such a wide assortment of GINtastic options, this tour promises to please.

Address: Loop St, Cape Town City Centre, Cape Town, 8005
Contact: 021 812 8888
Website: capetownginroute.co.za Picture: Pixabay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Eskom Loadshedding Schedule

Here we go again!

http://resource.capetown.gov.za/doc...d statistics/EG2014_02_AllAreas-s (2) (1).pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*The Darling Scarecrow Festival*




"The Darling Scarecrow Festival is a celebration of all that’s best and brightest about harvest time in the Swartland. Scarecrows dotted around the village, a street party, farmers & country markets, street music, storytelling, flowers on the stoep, the scarecrow competition… Expect not only cultural & lifestyle attractions, but also good food, wine, beer, arts & craft, and music. Visitors can experience the traditions of a country community and the beauty and quality of country life: a sense of community, access to nature and unpolluted, heritage-rich surroundings. Book your accommodation now!"

(I live in Yzerfontein, just 20 minutes away from Darling, but - I've never been to see the scarecrows. Shameful, isn't it?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*The Mother City Tongue: Cape Town Slang 101*

https://www.traveller24.com/Multimedia/the-mother-city-tongue-cape-town-slang-101-20180614

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Tips to survive Cape Town traffic

Here's the link if you really want to read the article: http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/tips-to-survive-cape-town-traffic/
but why bother? There's only one tip worth mentioning.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Tips to survive Cape Town traffic
> 
> Here's the link if you really want to read the article: http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/tips-to-survive-cape-town-traffic/
> but why bother? There's only one tip worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135919



Lol @Hooked 
When i come to Cape Town Im always pleasantly surprised at the traffic situation and the general courtesy on the roads - when compared to Joburg!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Pet-friendly places on the West Coast Way*
https://www.westcoastway.co.za/pet-friendly-places-on-the-west-coast-way/

The West Coast holds many treasures along it’s six routes and we’ve sniffed out 15 great spots where your dog is welcome to join you! Don’t leave your favourite furry friend behind, here are the top pet-friendly places on the West Coast Way:










*Pet-friendly Culture Route*

*Grace’s Getaway, Yzerfontein* * COME VISIT ME FOR A COFFEE VAPE!!*

A central hub to get accommodation in Yzerfontein is Yzerfontein Accommodation – an local accommodation agency for short and long stays offering a wide range of places to stay with many pet-friendly options too. One of these are Grace’s Getaway. A compact self-catering base from which to explore the town and would be most suitable for a couple with a small well-behaved dog. It’s simple, but comfortable and it’s the view that will hold you in awe. There are no gates or fences, so keep an eye on your dog as it will go snooping!

Contact and book: +27 (0)22 451 2181 | info@yzerfonteinaccommodation.co.za | www.yzerfonteinaccommodation.co.za






*C-Bobejaan, Yzerfontein COME VISIT ME FOR A COFFEE VAPE!!*

This self-catering apartment has three bedrooms, a fully equipped kitchen and a built-in braai on the covered stoep. Relax on a sun lounger and watch the swell of the sea while your dogs enjoy running on the lawn, being kept perfectly safe behind a fence.

Contact and book: +27 (0)22 451 2181 | info@yzerfonteinaccommodation.co.za | www.yzerfonteinaccommodation.co.za





*!Khwattu, R27* *COME VISIT ME FOR A COFFEE VAPE!!*

It’s hard to believe that a place like !khwa ttu is pet-friendly, especially considering that there is a fair amount of game roaming around! But they welcome well-behaved dogs in all of their accommodation options as well as being allowed to take them (on leashes) on walks, cycle trails and even the restaurant (seated outdoors).

Contact and book: +27 (0)22 492 2998 | info@khwattu.org | www.khwattu.org



*R27 Roosterkoek, Yzerfontein COME VISIT ME FOR A COFFEE VAPE!!*

The roosterkoek menu will have you deliberating fiercely as you struggle to pick which toppings sound right for the occasion. Go simple with just cheese, or spice it up with some biltong! Chicken mayo, jam and egg & cheese are among some of the other flavours you can experience.

They have their own resident doggie and provide your 4 legged furry friends with water!

Telephone: +27 (0)72 447 9344 | Facebook






*Wild Flour Coffee Shop, Yzerfontein COME VISIT ME FOR A COFFEE VAPE!!*

A quirky restaurant and gift shop with locally-made crafts, preserves and treats. They serve breakfasts (until 14h00) light meals and toasties, along with coffees, shakes, wine, beer and pink gin! Dogs are welcome outside with a water bowl provided.

Telephone: +27 (0)22 451 2315 | www.westcoastway.co.za/yzerfontein/





*Yzervark Bistro and Iron Pig Pub COME VISIT ME FOR A COFFEE VAPE!!*

A rustic pub and restaurant with different specials during the week, including 2-for-1 burgers on Thursdays, pizzas and live music on Fridays and free coffee on Saturdays and Sundays. The bar serves craft beer and gins, along with having various second-hand items and art pieces for sale. Well-behaved dogs on leashes are welcome, but note that they have big dogs of their own, although they are generally kept inside if other dogs are present.

Telephone: +27 (0)79 352 4137 | www.westcoastway.co.za/yzerfontein/





*Chicory Cheese Cafe, Darling I CAN MEET YOU THERE - IT'S ONLY 20 MINS. FROM ME*

This charming eatery has a menu with a healthy twist with delicious options for vegetarians. Sip on a cappucino while deciding between a flapjack stack or poached eggs and ham, or indulge in a red velvet smoothie while tucking into a cajun chicken wrap or Vietnamese rice springrolls! Darling beers and wines are also available and their deli stocks everything from sweet potato bread to miso paste. Dogs welcome to join you outside.

Telephone: +27 (0)76 975 6197 | www.westcoastway.co.za/darling/



*Pet-friendly Foodie Route 

Slip Slops, Paternoster 
A LITTLE FAR FROM ME, BUT I CAN MEET YOU THERE DURING THE DAY
*
A relaxed and comfortable self-catering spot within walking distance from the beach, shops and restaurants. There’s an indoor and outdoor braai area so you can braai whatever the weather and a small splash pool for hot days. Sleeping six, it is well designed for big groups. Dogs are welcome here and thanks to high walls, they will be very safe.

Website: www.westcoastway.co.za/paternoster-cape-columbine/





*Voorstrandt Restaurant, Paternoster A LITTLE FAR FROM ME, BUT I CAN MEET YOU THERE DURING THE DAY*

This is one of the only pet-friendly restaurants and it’s perfectly positioned right on the beach so you can enjoy walkies before lunch! Your dog is welcome to join you outside (leashed) while you tuck into delicious seafood and a cold one. Their prices are very reasonable and you couldn’t get closer to the beach if you tried!

Telephone: +27 (0)22 7522 038 | www.westcoastway.co.za/paternoster-cape-columbine/



*Heron’s Rest, Veldrif A LITTLE FAR FROM ME, BUT I CAN MEET YOU THERE DURING THE DAY*

This haven in the sleepy town of Velddrif is perfect for a group of people as it sleeps twelve in total, with four in a separate self-contained cottage. However, couples are welcome too (with breakfast included!) Outdoors is where you really want to be here – watching abundant birdlife enjoying the indigenous garden and magnificent starry sky at night. Small dogs are welcome by prior arrangement.

Telephone: +27 (0)71 141 7313 | www.westcoastway.co.za/heronsrest-velddrif/



*Die Vishuis, Veldrif A LITTLE FAR FROM ME, BUT I CAN MEET YOU THERE DURING THE DAY*

Think fishing nets above your head and bokkoms drying in the sun! This restaurant, housed in a national monument along Bokkoms Laan, will see you licking your lips over their seafood dishes while watching pelicans and seagulls sunning themselves on the jetties. Small dogs are welcome to join you on the stoep.

Telephone: +27 (0)22 783 1183 | www.westcoastway.co.za/heronsrest-velddrif/



*Pet-friendly Wild Route*

*Vensterklip, Elands Bay*

This working farm is a good spot to go away with a large group of people with different budgets and needs! There’s almost every kind of accommodation available, with the camping area and two cottages across the road being pet-friendly options for well-behaved small dogs (who won’t eat the chickens).

Telephone: +27 (0)22 972 1340 | www.vensterklip.co.za



*Die Wit Mossel Pot, Elands Bay*

Both a bohemian and surfer’s delight, this much-loved spot is famous for both it’s quirky décor and, as the name would suggest, their white mussel pot. They also serve breakfasts and light meals along with their popular seafood platters. Don’t expect to leave in a hurry – in fact you may decide to spend the night too! Well-behaved dogs are welcome to join you outside.

Telephone: +27 (0)82 496 8931 | www.westcoastway.co.za/wit-mossel-pot/ 






*Pet-friendly Tractor Route*

*Die Plaasmoll Padstal, Hopefield*

Part plant nursery, part shop, part art gallery, part restaurant, part pub and part farm zoo, this padstal will keep the whole family entertained for hours! “Re-use and recyle” are key here, so expect to find some interesting uses for different items, including milkshakes served in chutney bottles. Their portions are as huge as their homemade pies are tasty, making this a worthwhile visit if you need a break on the Scenic Route. Well-behaved small dogs are welcome to join you outside, but be aware that there are farm animals and other dogs.

Telephone: +27 (0)74 924 8478 | www.plaasmol.co.za






You and your dog are going to have a wonderful West Coast time, but if your dog needs a vet for any reason, the Yzerfontein Veterinary Clinic comes highly recommended by the locals. Dr Anel Coetzee loves animals and birds of all kinds and she will go out of her way to assist if the need arises. You can call Anel on 022 451 2087 to book an appointment, or on 083 868 0520 if it’s an emergency.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

http://www.capetownetc.com/outdoors/where-to-see-the-snow-this-weekend/

Does anyone here live near these places ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

If it snows please let me know.


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> If it snows please let me know.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar I saw somewhere that snow is expected on Table Mountain, so keep your eyes open - but I know that it's not the same as going somewhere where it's actually snowing, or where you can see the snow up close and personal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*


*

*
CHOCOLATE FESTIVAL
*
"Good news for chocoholics and those with a sweet tooth! After a year's break, The Chocolate Festival returns to Cape Town and this year promises to be bigger, better and even more choc-filled than before! Set to take place on Saturday 18 & Sunday 19 August, the Willy Wonka-themed event will be held at the Anura Vineyards in Stellenbosch.

Included in the line-up are the likes of Afrikoa Chocolate, Beyers Chocolates, Honest Artisan Chocolate, Huguenot Fine Chocolates, Alexander Avery Fine Chocolates, CocoaFair, Valrohna and Winston & Julia with many more favourites to be announced in the coming weeks."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar I saw somewhere that snow is expected on Table Mountain, so keep your eyes open - but I know that it's not the same as going somewhere where it's actually snowing, or where you can see the snow up close and personal.


That's a great news, can see table mountain from where I am so will keep an eye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

And? Is the mountains white?

Always loved looking over Simonsberg mountain covered in snow back when I was still studying in Stellenbosch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Gran completes bucket list drive from Cape Town to London*



"On a sunny day in June, 2017, Julia Albu (80) and her long standing partner in crime, Tracy the 20-year-old Conquest Toyota, departed for a 12 000km Eastern route trip across Africa to her daughters home in London."

Truly admirable! Read the rest in the article ... http://www.capetownetc.com/travel/gran-completes-bucket-list-drive-from-cape-town-to-london/


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Gran completes bucket list drive from Cape Town to London*
> 
> 
> 
> "On a sunny day in June, 2017, Julia Albu (80) and her long standing partner in crime, Tracy the 20-year-old Conquest Toyota, departed for a 12 000km Eastern route trip across Africa to her daughters home in London."
> 
> Truly admirable! Read the rest in the article ... http://www.capetownetc.com/travel/gran-completes-bucket-list-drive-from-cape-town-to-london/



This was fascinating @Hooked 
I saw her journey on Carte Blanche a while back
Amazing adventure and amazing how her Toyota Conquest conquered the continent
Inspirational stuff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Those Toyota Conquests ruled - my mom had a 1989 RS, had 350 000+ kms on the clock, six services (of which 2 were major, a couple of CV joint repairs, once ball joint, twice exhaust, once radiator, clutch and brake master, fan-belts, the small things), but it just kept on going (is still going).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*Visit Cape Town parks for free
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/visit-cape-town-parks-for-free/
*
"Get ready, nature lovers! South African National Parks (SANParks) will be hosting its 13th annual free access week from 10-14 September 2018. This gives South African day visitors the opportunity to gain free access to most of the 21 national parks. It encourages locals to explore parks closest to them and enjoy the facilities without having to pay.

Some parks will even be extending the week into an additional free weekend, more information will be released soon. SANParks Week has proven to be successful in terms of education and awareness of conservation issues.

“The survival of the SANParks system and our natural and cultural heritage lies in the people of South Africa. Environmental education and protection is the responsibility of everyone,” said Fundisile Mketeni, SANParks CEO.

Don’t miss out on this annual event to experience South Africa’s beautiful natural heritage. SANParks offer a variety of activities to enjoy in the splendour of nature, and includes golfing, nature walks, game drives and cycling."


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/snowboarding-in-matroosberg/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*The Orcas are back in town*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-orcas-are-back-in-town/
*


*
The majestic orcas are back on the Cape coastline. Dave Hurwitz from Simon’s Boat Company captured the most magnificent pictures of the mammals frolicking on the False Bay Coastline. In a Thursday post on Facebook he said:

“Our fabulous ORCA friends back in False Bay this morning! About 10 animals with a few familiar dorsal fins amongst them, including the notorious “Port”; the alleged shark killer! But they clearly weren’t on his menu today as the shark operators reported good sightings.
It appears as if the orca were talking to fish as they spent very little time on the surface, but for a period of almost 20 minutes, 3 of them tailed & swam alongside 2 Bryde’s whales, who were clearly fazed by their presence, but the orca made no attempt at a predation.
What added to this amazing experience was the presence of 2 very young calves in the pod.
Happy days! ”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Lions kill suspected poachers in Eastern Cape game reserve"  
*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1533164...spected-poachers-in-eastern-cape-game-reserve

According to a report released by the Sibuya Game Reserve management, at least three suspected rhino poachers met a gruesome end on Sunday night when they encountered a pride of lions…

The reserve’s management released a statement detailing their investigations. The evidence to date shows that a group of suspected rhino poachers entered the reserve during the late evening of Sunday 1 July or early hours of Monday, 2 July.

“They were armed with, amongst other things, a high powered rifle with a silencer, an axe, wire cutters and had food supplies for a number of days – all the hallmarks of a gang intent on killing rhino and removing their horns,” said owner Nick Fox.

“One of our anti-poaching dogs alerted her handler at about 4.30 am Monday morning that something was amiss. At the same time the handler heard a loud commotion coming from the lions so he suspected that this was what had alerted her and was not concerned. It is not unusual to hear them at night. However, it now appears likely that the dog had been alerted by something else out of the ordinary coming from the lions.”

*Human remains discovered*
On Tuesday, in the late afternoon, a field guide discovered some human remains near to the lions. The ranger immediately alerted the reserve’s Anti-Poaching Unit. “Clearly, the suspected poachers had walked into a pride of six lions and some, if not all had been killed,” said Fox.

“As it was already dark it was not possible to investigate the area until first light at which time we arranged for our vet to dart the entire pride of lions so that Police forensic teams assisted by our Anti-poaching unit could comb the immediate area for clues.”

According to later reports, the remains of at least three suspected poachers had been found – but police are continuing to search for further evidence in order to identify the remains."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Sea Point is being poisoned by toxic coolant leaking into the ocean*

[My comment: so long as it leaks into the ocean and not into juice it's OK]

https://www.all4women.co.za/1544440...soned-by-toxic-coolant-leaking-into-the-ocean

The City of Cape Town says a bright green liquid which a resident recently spotted running into the ocean in Sea Point is a coolant used for commercial building cooling systems.

Meanwhile, warning signs would remain up at *Clifton First Beach* for a few days after a sewage spill earlier this week ... “Any form of full-contact recreational activity, such as swimming, diving, water skiing, surfing, paddle skiing and wind surfing may increase the risk of gastrointestinal problems, as well as skin, eye, ear and respiratory irritations.”


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> *Lions kill suspected poachers in Eastern Cape game reserve"
> *
> https://www.all4women.co.za/1533164...spected-poachers-in-eastern-cape-game-reserve
> 
> According to a report released by the Sibuya Game Reserve management, at least three suspected rhino poachers met a gruesome end on Sunday night when they encountered a pride of lions…
> 
> The reserve’s management released a statement detailing their investigations. The evidence to date shows that a group of suspected rhino poachers entered the reserve during the late evening of Sunday 1 July or early hours of Monday, 2 July.
> 
> “They were armed with, amongst other things, a high powered rifle with a silencer, an axe, wire cutters and had food supplies for a number of days – all the hallmarks of a gang intent on killing rhino and removing their horns,” said owner Nick Fox.
> 
> “One of our anti-poaching dogs alerted her handler at about 4.30 am Monday morning that something was amiss. At the same time the handler heard a loud commotion coming from the lions so he suspected that this was what had alerted her and was not concerned. It is not unusual to hear them at night. However, it now appears likely that the dog had been alerted by something else out of the ordinary coming from the lions.”
> 
> *Human remains discovered*
> On Tuesday, in the late afternoon, a field guide discovered some human remains near to the lions. The ranger immediately alerted the reserve’s Anti-Poaching Unit. “Clearly, the suspected poachers had walked into a pride of six lions and some, if not all had been killed,” said Fox.
> 
> “As it was already dark it was not possible to investigate the area until first light at which time we arranged for our vet to dart the entire pride of lions so that Police forensic teams assisted by our Anti-poaching unit could comb the immediate area for clues.”
> 
> According to later reports, the remains of at least three suspected poachers had been found – but police are continuing to search for further evidence in order to identify the remains."


give that lions a bottle of Bells !!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

http://www.capetownetc.com/news/where-to-see-the-total-lunar-eclipse/

The longest total eclipse in a century will take place on 27 July 2018 and is visible in Cape Town and Johannesburg. The eclipse creates a ‘blood moon’ that will light the night-time sky in a red hue.

A rare astrological event that will last for a total of 2hours and 15 minutes – Venus, Saturn and Jupiter will also be visible during this event. The South African Astronomical Observatory (SAAO) is hopeful that (weather permitting) we will be able to clearly view the eclipse.

SAAO Spokesperson and specialist, Daniel Cunnama shared, “This is at the first eclipse since 2011 that is visible in South Africa and the next one may only occur in Africa in 2025.”
*
What is a total lunar eclipse?*

A total lunar eclipse occurs when the moon enters the earth’s shadow and according to NASA, patches of sunlight reaches the moon but it first travels through earth’s atmosphere. The atmosphere filters out most of the sun’s blue light causing the moon to look red and create the ‘blood moon’ appearance. Instead the moon going completely dark sunlight travels through earth’s atmosphere and bends to reflect a red or red-brown tinge on the moon.

Unlike other eclipses the total lunar eclipse is safe enough to view with the naked eye, telescopes or binoculars.

*Where to watch the total lunar eclipse*

There are three places along the Western Cape that will host viewing points for this rare astrological event.

*1. V&A Waterfont – Cape Town*

Members of the Astronomical Society of Southern Africa (ASSA) and SAAO will be providing a guided tour with telescopes to view the eclipse at the flag pole terrace. The event will begin at 6pm with a tour of the solar system with use of instruments. The eclipse will begin 7:15pm and reach totality at 9:30pm.

*2. Dirtopia Trail Centre and Cafe – Stellenbosch *

The viewing will take place in Delvera farm on the R44 near Dirtopia cafe. Founder member of Orion Observation Astronomy Group (OOG) Willie Koorts will provide an explanation on the phenomenon and members of the organization will be bringing their telescopes.

If there is bad weather there will be a live screened stream of the event. The event will begin at 7:45pm and cost R100 per person which included a soup and bread buffet table.

*3. NG Kerk Onrusrivier – Hermanus *

Telescopes will be set up in the parking area by the NG Kerk Onrusrivier and will start at 8pm.


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> This is at the first eclipse since 2011 that is visible in South Africa



Just a small correction, the last one was 2015. I remember that one because I was working when I saw it. Like I will be on Friday night as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Just a small correction, the last one was 2015. I remember that one because I was working when I saw it. Like I will be on Friday night as well.



Thanks for the correction @Adephi, but please note that my post was a quote from their article. You might want to contact them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Lol no, just mentioned it. I know it was a quote.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> View attachment 139709
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.capetownetc.com/news/where-to-see-the-total-lunar-eclipse/
> 
> The longest total eclipse in a century will take place on 27 July 2018 and is visible in Cape Town and Johannesburg. The eclipse creates a ‘blood moon’ that will light the night-time sky in a red hue.
> 
> A rare astrological event that will last for a total of 2hours and 15 minutes – Venus, Saturn and Jupiter will also be visible during this event. The South African Astronomical Observatory (SAAO) is hopeful that (weather permitting) we will be able to clearly view the eclipse.
> 
> SAAO Spokesperson and specialist, Daniel Cunnama shared, “This is at the first eclipse since 2011 that is visible in South Africa and the next one may only occur in Africa in 2025.”
> 
> *What is a total lunar eclipse?*
> 
> A total lunar eclipse occurs when the moon enters the earth’s shadow and according to NASA, patches of sunlight reaches the moon but it first travels through earth’s atmosphere. The atmosphere filters out most of the sun’s blue light causing the moon to look red and create the ‘blood moon’ appearance. Instead the moon going completely dark sunlight travels through earth’s atmosphere and bends to reflect a red or red-brown tinge on the moon.
> 
> Unlike other eclipses the total lunar eclipse is safe enough to view with the naked eye, telescopes or binoculars.
> 
> *Where to watch the total lunar eclipse*
> 
> There are three places along the Western Cape that will host viewing points for this rare astrological event.
> 
> *1. V&A Waterfont – Cape Town*
> 
> Members of the Astronomical Society of Southern Africa (ASSA) and SAAO will be providing a guided tour with telescopes to view the eclipse at the flag pole terrace. The event will begin at 6pm with a tour of the solar system with use of instruments. The eclipse will begin 7:15pm and reach totality at 9:30pm.
> 
> *2. Dirtopia Trail Centre and Cafe – Stellenbosch *
> 
> The viewing will take place in Delvera farm on the R44 near Dirtopia cafe. Founder member of Orion Observation Astronomy Group (OOG) Willie Koorts will provide an explanation on the phenomenon and members of the organization will be bringing their telescopes.
> 
> If there is bad weather there will be a live screened stream of the event. The event will begin at 7:45pm and cost R100 per person which included a soup and bread buffet table.
> 
> *3. NG Kerk Onrusrivier – Hermanus *
> 
> Telescopes will be set up in the parking area by the NG Kerk Onrusrivier and will start at 8pm.



My phone camera lens on the telescope lens

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Thanks @Hooked for the post and creating this thread.
Had lot of fun at waterfront, also saw Jupiter and Saturn along with some of its moons. Those guys had some real powerful telescopes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Taken last night.

the one below by a friend in Franskraal


Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thanks @Hooked for the post and creating this thread.
> Had lot of fun at waterfront, also saw Jupiter and Saturn along with some of its moons. Those guys had some real powerful telescopes.



Oh wow that's amazing!


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My phone camera lens on the telescope lens
> View attachment 140086
> 
> View attachment 140087



WOW! Stunning pics thanks @Faiyaz Cheulkar !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Taken last night.
> View attachment 140101
> the one below by a friend in Franskraal
> View attachment 140102
> 
> Regards



Beautiful, thanks @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Whale Watching*

http://www.capetownetc.com/water-crisis/wandering-whales-migration-to-the-cape/

*Follow the above link to see stunning pics of whales in Hermanus.*

"Every year from June to December, the gentle giants of the ocean migrate past the Southern tip of Africa. There is no better place to catch a land-based glimpse of these docile creatures than the Western Cape.

Southern Right Whales migrate to the coastal waters of the Western Cape to nurse their young and can often be seen mere metres offshore. Humpback Whales migrate through the region between May and December each year, while Bryde’s Whales are found slightly further offshore all year round.

The Whale Route starts along the South of Cape Town and extends to Durban, making up over 1 931 kilometers of whale watching coastline. The route traverses several famous protected areas, including the Garden Route, Tsitsikamma National Park, and the Transkei.

*Best Whale-Watching Sites*

https://insideguide.co.za/cape-town/whale-watching-cape-town/
*
Follow the above link to see stunning pics of whales.*

*Hermanus
*
... the self-proclaimed whale-watching capital of the world, Hermanus.

Here, you can whale watch from the 12-kilometre-long cliff path – which has useful explanatory signage. Or you might prefer hop on a boat, or do a special aerial or guided sea kayaking trip, allowing you to get up close and personal with these colossal creatures.
Insider tip The annual Hermanus Whale Festival is a fun and festive time to whale watch. In 2014, it saw 100 000 visitors pass through the town for the whales, naturally, but also for the fun activities, festive atmosphere, good food and live entertainment.
Good to know During summer (off season), you can enjoy rare sightings of Bryde’s whales and dolphins.

Top viewing spots Voelklip and Grotto beaches, Gearing’s Point (overlooking Old Harbour), Dreunkrans (towards New Harbour), and Siever’s Point (one of the most popular locations as it’s closest to where the whales frolic)

Distance from Cape Town Around 2 hours

*GANSBAAI AND DE KELDERS*

The working fishing village, Gansbaai, is the only South African town that boasts the Big 2: great white sharks and southern rights. Best of all, you can whale watch from land or join a boat-based and aerial tour. With the area’s spectacular cliffs and inlets, unparalleled views of Walker Bay and the unspoilt Pearly Beach,Gansbaai is where outdoor activities and Cape history co-exist. Aside from exploring nearby nature reserves – such as Walker Bay Nature Reserve and Grootbos Nature Reserve (home to ancient Milkwood forests) – you can also enjoy fishing, surfing, swimming and, of course, (shark-cage) diving.

The seaside village of De Kelders is the scenic portal to Gansbaai and is considered by some to be one of the best whale-watching spots in the world. Its historical caves are amazing viewing places, allowing visitors to observe the whales up close. The 7-kilometre-long Klipgat Hiking trail, in particular, offers wonderful whale views. Don’t miss the remarkable limestone caves of De Kelders, which, like the Klipgat Cave, overlooks the bay.

Distance from Cape Town Around 2 hours and 20 minutes

Insider tip It’s a good idea to call the Tourism Offices of Hermanus (028 312 2629, hermanustourism2@hermanus.co.za) or Gansbaai (028 384 1439, info@gansbaaiinfo.com) before planning your trip to ensure that the whales are indeed around.


*THE BEAUTIFUL BREEDE*

*DE HOOP NATURE AND MARINE RESERVE*

Encompassing 34 000 hectares of unspoilt natural beauty, this is one of South Africa’s most diverse reserves, with a mountain range (in the Potberg), unspoilt coastline, sand dunes and a vlei. The Marine Protected Area ranks as one of South Africa’s most important whale nurseries.

Something for everyone Outdoor enthusiasts can go hiking, eco quad- or mountain-biking; nature lovers might enjoy a guided bird or nature walk, and some star-gazing; intrepid travellers would do well to spend a night or three at some of the varied accommodation types on offer; there’s a spa and yoga retreat for those in need of some pampering; and the Karina Behr art workshop for culture vultures.

*Don’t miss the five-day Whale Trail*. This 55-kilometre-long km hike is renowned for its breathtaking fynbos vegetation, dunes and, of course, whale-watching opportunities. The good news? You don’t need to carry your pack! (Please note You need to book a year in advance, be moderately fit, and no children under 8 are permitted.)

Distance from Cape Town Around 3 hours 

Tourism office De Hoop Nature Reserve: 021 422 4522, info@dehoopcollection.co.za

EDIT: @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*CNN labels Cape Town ‘one of the most beautiful cities’*

http://www.capetownetc.com/news/cnn-labels-cape-town-one-of-the-most-beautiful-cities/


----------



## Hooked

*SA weather: Snowfall for Monday 6 August*

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/sa-weather-snow-western-cape-monday-6-august/

Both the Northern and Eastern Capes are expected to receive some light dustings, but it’s in the south-west where the “significant” snowfall is due on Monday night.







Snow Report SA confirmed to us that there will be a covering across high peaks – and potentially some locations less than 1000m above sea level – before releasing their official report on Friday morning:

“By Monday night, we expect snow to be falling across all the high peaks through the Cederberg, Hex River Mountains, Franschhoek, Boland, Langeberge, Swartberg and other high peaks.”

“The freezing level could drop down to below 1000m in places, so some low-level snowfall does seem possible. We are however not expecting any heavy snow at this stage as there is limited moisture with this system.”

*Will it snow on Table Mountain on Monday?*
There indeed could be. Snow Report SA state that “there is a chance” of some light flurries on top of the iconic landmark. However, don’t expect this snow to settle – it’ll be falling along with light rain showers, meaning a blanketing of the white stuff is highly unlikely.

“Table Mountain could get some flurries on Monday afternoon and through the night on Monday into the early hours of Tuesday morning. It would be lovely to see it settle, but it seems unlikely as it will probably be accompanied by a bit of intermittent rain.”

*Cape Town weather forecast, Monday 6 August*
A fierce cold front is sweeping its way into the Western Cape on Monday, following up from the brief rainfall coming to the province over the weekend.

The mercury is likely to drop in many urban areas, where single-figure temperatures are on the cards for Cape Town. It’s time to dig out your blankets and heaters Capetonians, you’ll be needing them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*R150 electricity delivery charge explained*
http://www.capetownetc.com/news/r150-electricity-delivery-charge-explained/

Many Capetonians are wondering about the extra R150 on their electricity bill this month. The City of Cape Town has implemented an electricity delivery charge because residents are saving electricity, meaning it has too little funds to cover the cost of maintaining infrastructure.

This change affects residents who live in a home that is worth more than R1-million, or make use of a credit metre, regardless of the property value. Residents who fall into that category will be expected to pay a fixed R150 per month, regardless of how much electricity they use per month.

This electricity delivery tariff was implemented as of the 1st of July. This also means that residents will now pay a rate of approximately R1.85c/kWh for the first 600 units per month, and R2.10c/kWh thereafter.

“We use 30% of the money that comes from electricity sales, to help repair and maintain our electricity grid which enables us to deliver electricity to all properties. Whether you use more or less, it costs the same to connect you to the network,” the City said. “However, under the current tariff formula, only those residents buying more than 600 units per month are able to help with these costs. Those that buy less, receive a subsidised amount for their electricity.”

“We do not think that this is fair or sustainable, especially if these customers live in high value properties and are not financially vulnerable,” it added.

Click here for the City’s document that explains the electricity delivery charge in more detail.
(The original article contains the link)

END OF QUOTE

My question is ... What's the point of saving when we're penalised for doing so? The same applies to water .. if we use less than R7 per month we're fined. It's ridiculous! Next the banks will offer a sliding scale of interest - the more you invest the less interest you'll earn!


----------



## Hooked

*Poacher eaten by lions (with reference to an article which I posted elsewhere in this thread).

Click on the words "Watch on Facebook" to see the video*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Where to see the snow this weekend
*
http://www.capetownetc.com/outdoors/where-to-see-the-snow-this-weekend/

Snow is expected to hit the Western Cape and the winter chill along with it... As locals brave the icy weather for a chance to see some memorable winter scenes and take the perfect pictures, here’s a list of the nearest places to view the snow.

*Matroosberg Nature Reserve *

The Matroosberg Nature Reserve is located 174km and is a mere 2 hours and 15 minutes out of Cape Town. The Southern slopes located on the reserve will receive a heavy amount of snow and you can expect capped mountains for a few days after. The reserve also hosts a private ski-slope for those pros who can glide down the mountain. In 2017, Matroosberg received decent levels of snowfall, which is a good indicator of what to expect. The reserve also provides accommodation if you want to make a weekend of it.

Contact: 023 312 2282
Address: Erfdeel Farm, Matroosberg, Breede River, Western Cape
Website: www. matroosberg.com

*Cederberg Wilderness Area *

Cederberg may be known for its dust bowl and mountainous area, but as the snow falls it creates a picturesque backdrop. Cape Town is situated two hours away from Citrusdal and the drive is beautiful, with snow you can expect it to be that much more stunning. There is usually snow on Sneeuberg Mountain and is one of the areas highest peaks.

Contact: 021 483 0190
Address: Citrusdal, Western Cape
Website: www.capenature.co.za

*Hottentots Holland Nature Reserve*

The Hottentots Holland Nature reserve stretches a from Elgin into Stellenbosch and is only 90km away from the city centre. This is the closest distance to travel to catch the snow. The nature reserve is known for its rugged terrain – making it a good place to head to. The highest peaks in the area are; Rifberg, The Triplets and Pike mountain – if you are brave enough to bare the chill then head a bit closer o experience a Christmas in July.

Contact: 021 483 0190
Address: Grabouw, Western Cape
Website: www.capenature.co.za


*The Boland Mountains *

The Boland mountains are located near Stellenbosch and Paarl – this is also an area close to Cape Town, if you want to avoid traveling too far out. And while you’re in the area, stop off for a delicious glass of red wine. The Boland Mountains may be littered with white caps during the expected snowfall over the upcoming few days. There are five nature reserves; Kogelberg, Jonkershoek, Assegaaibosch, Hottentots and Limietberg. A drive to Kogelberg Nature Reserve is 110km away and takes up to 2 hours via the N2 and R44.

Contact: 028 271 5138
Address: Kogelberg Nature Reserve, Western Cape
Website: www.capenature.co.za


----------



## Hooked

*The Pawfect restaurants for dogs*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-pawfect-restaurants-for-dogs/

"Our furry best friends deserve it all and these Cape Town restaurants have tailor made menu’s dedicated to keeping those tails wagging.

*Die Damhuis*

A restaurant located in Melkboksstrand launched a menu for dogs on 23 July and includes mini doggy meat balls, doggy chicken cubes and even ‘cool dogs ice cream’ in either a biltong flavor or swishing’ strawberry flavor.

The restaurant is known for its sea food options and picture perfect ocean views. The nearby beach on Melkbosstrand is a popular dog walking area and Die Damhuis provides the perfect ending to the day as you both settle in for a wholesome meal.

CEO of Die Damhuis, Steven Jooste told Business Insider, “To completely relax and unwind [animal owners] like to take their pets along on outings so they don’t feel like bad pet parents for leaving them at unattended.” Jooste went on to share that there was a steady demand for the doggy menu.







Dog-owners are to adhere to the rules while their pup enjoys their meal at Die Damhuis. Jooste shared that dogs are only allowed outside of the restaurant and must remain on their leashes. If their dog is disruptive they will be removed from the restaurant.

The rules apply to staff members as well to ensure the safety of both the animals and the staff as food is delivered to the owner who then gives it to their pet.

In order to tackle the criticism of animals serving a heath hazard, Die Damhuis only allows pets on the outside of the restaurant."

_[My comments:_
_There are some real funnies in the way that this article was written, which I'll post in And so it was Writ. Once done, I'll post the link here. Here's the link https://www.ecigssa.co.za/and-so-it-was-writ.t47676/page-7#post-704762_


*Massimo’s Italian Restaurant *

"Massimo offers an authentic Italian experience and provides an extensive menu of choice for your furry friend. The doggy menu includes a bone shaped mini pizza along with the popular puppacino.

The restaurant also supports the Underdog Project, an organization that rehabilitates vulnerable youngsters by teaching them to work with rescue dogs. For each item sold off the dog friendly menu, R1 will be donated to the Underdog project.

The restaurant upholds its standards by only purchasing produce from local farmers to ensure it is the freshest. There is a large outdoor area for pups to stretch their legs after a filling meal."






*12 Apostles Hotel and Spa *

The decadent hotel offers a restaurant for pups at the Leopard leaps bar and Azure restaurant. Spoil your little one with a fine dining experience from a menu that ensures all nutrients are included.

The menu is;

-A Chicken and Veg salad that includes poached eggs, with fresh vegetables R95
-Beef fillet steak with soft potatoes and gravy sauce R120
-A lamb burger with brown rice and gravy R95
-Ostrich mince with cooked oats, flaxseeds, dried cranberries and fresh apple slices R110

The hotel also caters for overnight stays with your furry-friend and provides a ‘bowl’ service with fresh water and food. Arrangements need to be made prior to arrival and the restaurant caters for dogs and cats, making it paw-friendly for all."

_[My comment: I've just shown the menu to my dogs. Rusty chose the Beef fillet steak while Kena chose the lamb burger.]_

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

Hooked said:


> *The Pawfect restaurants for dogs*
> http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-pawfect-restaurants-for-dogs/
> 
> "Our furry best friends deserve it all and these Cape Town restaurants have tailor made menu’s dedicated to keeping those tails wagging.
> 
> *Die Damhuis*
> 
> A restaurant located in Melkboksstrand launched a menu for dogs on 23 July and includes mini doggy meat balls, doggy chicken cubes and even ‘cool dogs ice cream’ in either a biltong flavor or swishing’ strawberry flavor.
> 
> The restaurant is known for its sea food options and picture perfect ocean views. The nearby beach on Melkbosstrand is a popular dog walking area and Die Damhuis provides the perfect ending to the day as you both settle in for a wholesome meal.
> 
> CEO of Die Damhuis, Steven Jooste told Business Insider, “To completely relax and unwind [animal owners] like to take their pets along on outings so they don’t feel like bad pet parents for leaving them at unattended.” Jooste went on to share that there was a steady demand for the doggy menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog-owners are to adhere to the rules while their pup enjoys their meal at Die Damhuis. Jooste shared that dogs are only allowed outside of the restaurant and must remain on their leashes. If their dog is disruptive they will be removed from the restaurant.
> 
> The rules apply to staff members as well to ensure the safety of both the animals and the staff as food is delivered to the owner who then gives it to their pet.
> 
> In order to tackle the criticism of animals serving a heath hazard, Die Damhuis only allows pets on the outside of the restaurant."
> 
> _[My comments:_
> _There are some real funnies in the way that this article was written, which I'll post in And so it was Writ. Once done, I'll post the link here.]_
> 
> 
> *Massimo’s Italian Restaurant *
> 
> "Massimo offers an authentic Italian experience and provides an extensive menu of choice for your furry friend. The doggy menu includes a bone shaped mini pizza along with the popular puppacino.
> 
> The restaurant also supports the Underdog Project, an organization that rehabilitates vulnerable youngsters by teaching them to work with rescue dogs. For each item sold off the dog friendly menu, R1 will be donated to the Underdog project.
> 
> The restaurant upholds its standards by only purchasing produce from local farmers to ensure it is the freshest. There is a large outdoor area for pups to stretch their legs after a filling meal."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12 Apostles Hotel and Spa *
> 
> The decadent hotel offers a restaurant for pups at the Leopard leaps bar and Azure restaurant. Spoil your little one with a fine dining experience from a menu that ensures all nutrients are included.
> 
> The menu is;
> 
> -A Chicken and Veg salad that includes poached eggs, with fresh vegetables R95
> -Beef fillet steak with soft potatoes and gravy sauce R120
> -A lamb burger with brown rice and gravy R95
> -Ostrich mince with cooked oats, flaxseeds, dried cranberries and fresh apple slices R110
> 
> The hotel also caters for overnight stays with your furry-friend and provides a ‘bowl’ service with fresh water and food. Arrangements need to be made prior to arrival and the restaurant caters for dogs and cats, making it paw-friendly for all."
> 
> _[My comment: I've just shown the menu to my dogs. Rusty chose the Beef fillet steak while Kena chose the lamb burger.]_


My two reckon we need to pack up and move house...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Child abductions move to Rylands*
http://www.capetownetc.com/news/child-abductions-move-to-rylands/

Last week, the attempted abduction of a 12-year-old student occurred outside Habibia Primary School in Rylands. This is the latest incident in a string of student abductions that have occurred mainly in Zonnebloem.

Speaking to EWN, police said that the pupil was approached by three unidentified men, but managed to escape after screaming for help. The incident occurred just outside the school premises.

Over the past few weeks, at least two children have been reported missing in the Zonnebloem area. The children, aged 11 and 18 years old, were allegedly drugged and abducted in a span of two weeks.

“The police in the Western Cape have noted reports of a series of child abductions that took place in the past two weeks in the Zonnebloem area,” said Captain FC Van Wyk, spokesperson for South African Police Services (SAPS). “In addition, we are in constant communication with schools in the province as part of our policing initiatives patrols are held around schools in the Cape Town area, including Zonnebloem.”

Van Wyk added that SAPS is also working with Traffic Services to ensure that students make to way to and from school safely.

“We regard abductions and other crimes in a serious light. Hence we urge those with information about the above cited cases to report them immediately. It is our objective to investigate in order to bring the perpetrators to book,” he added.

Van Wyk also advised learners and parents to be vigilant at all times on their way to and from school.

SAPS will continue patrols and operations in the area to ensure high visibility until the perpetrators are apprehended.


----------



## Hooked

*Floating restaurant launches in Cape Town*
http://www.capetownetc.com/food-and-drink/cape-towns-first-floating-restaurant-launches/

"Cape Town’s first fine-dining boat restaurant, The Alba will open on 1 September at the V&A Waterfront for a unique boating experience.

The Alba is 22-metres long with a 6-metre beam and seats 72 guests but can cater to a 100 guests for a cocktail event. The restaurant and cruise is open from Monday to Sunday and offers a boat tour through the fishing industry and yacht harbour of the V&A Waterfront.

The length of the cruise ranges between one and half to two hours, and there are four cruises a day. The elegant boat is located in the T-Jetty in the Pierhead of the V&A Waterfront.

A high tea experience is offered only on Saturdays.

The floor-to-ceiling glass windows provide an ideal view along the Atlantic Ocean waters as you sip on a glass of bubbly.

*Menu *

The Alba Spokesperson, Michelle Smit shares that the cruise restaurant prides itself on the affordable services that they provide.

“It is a value for money experience because it is a cruise and 3 meal course that is R495, where as you would usually pay R300 for just a cruise,” she says.

The menu is themed to modern contemporary flavors and will be changed periodically to ensure that a fresh option is available. The ingredients are locally sourced such as the Springbok Shank meal that is available.

The restaurant caters for both vegetarians and vegans – in order to ensure that a meal is prepared to your special dietary requirements, the Alba urges guests to state their dietary requirements as they make their online reservation.

Walk-in customers are welcomed but it is advised that you make an online booking to avoid disappointment.

*Cruise times and costs *

*Bubbly Brunch*

A three-tier cold breakfast served along with a hot breakfast selection. A glass of bubbly is served on arrival and the morning is left enjoy the bottomless bubbly.

*Time:* 10am – 11.30am
*Cost:* R495

*Lunch Cruise *
The cruise takes place in the surrounding waters of the V&A Waterfront harbour, and a three course menu with wine pairing is available for lunch.

*Time:* 1pm- 2.30pm
*Cost:* R595


*High Tea Cruise*
The high tea experience is only available on Saturday’s and is sure to satisfy your sweet and savory needs with a three-tier delight served with champagne, coffee and tea.

*Time: *4pm-5.30pm
*Cost:* R495

*
Sunset Cruise *
The sunset cruise is available from Monday to Friday and Sundays, and offers a four course canapé with a chosen wine pairing. A choice of cocktails are available during the cruise.

*Time:* 4pm – 5.30pm
*Cost:* R495


*Dinner Cruise*
The dinner cruise is a two hour cruise ship experience along the waters with a three course menu and wine pairing available.

*Time: *7pm-9pm
*Cost: *R695

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*5 unique animal experiences in Cape Town*
http://www.capetownetc.com/family/5-unique-animal-experiences-in-cape-town/

*See above link for pics. *

Cape Town has a rich abundance of wildlife, from baby elephants to monkeys, the plains of Africa are home to some of the most beautiful animals in the wild. Besides the wide range of game reserves available along the Cape, there are various sanctuaries and parks that allow for an up-close and personal experience with these majestic animals. Whether its feeding gentle giant giraffes or watching dangerous predators being fed, its a unique way to spend your weekends in the Cape.

*Here are five animal encounters to experience *

*1. Giraffe House *

An important member of the team, Gerry the hand reared giraffe will be the highlight of your experience at the Wildlife Awareness Centre – education is the main focus of the park as it intends to teach members of the public about the wide array of wildlife species they house. Visitors are treated to an up close experience with Gerry the giraffe as he bends his long neck to greet you and welcome you to Giraffe house.

There are ostriches and alligators among the various animals to see. Entrance to the park cost R50 per adult, R30 for kids aged 2-12 years and R35 for seniors.

Address: R304 & R101, Muldersvlei, Cape Town
Contact: 021 884 4506
Website: www.giraffehouse.co.za

*2. Butterfly World Zoo *

The Butterfly World Zoo is a haven for butterflies and exotic animals, birds and reptiles, offering an escape into a jungle like interior park. All animals are housed in the tropical environment where they live together in harmony. A stroll through the gardens allows a natural experience with the animals in their habitat with enclosed spaces to ensure the safety of all.

Entrance to the facility cost R88 per adult, R49 for children, R79 for students and pensioners.

Address: Route 44, Stellenbosch, Western Cape
Contact: 021 875 5628
Website: www.butterflyworld.co.za


*3. Alpaca Farm *

The Alpaca Farm located a short hour and 15 minute drive from Cape Town, allows you to capture the picture perfect moment as you feed and pet these furry and quirky creatures. There is a quaint coffee shop on the property giving guests the chance to grab a sweet delight after spending the day with the alpacas.

Address: Suid-Agter-Paarl Rd, Southern Paarl, 7624
Contact: 021 863 2495
Website: www.alpacas.co.za

*4. World of Birds Wildlife Sanctuary and Monkey Park *

The World of Birds sanctuary is home to more than an array of vibrant birds, home to species of reptiles and monkeys the organization allows guest to enter the monkey enclosure as feed the Squirrel monkeys, a breed of mixture monkeys that are as friendly as they are naughty.

Visitors are advised to be cautious of their personal belongings when entering the enclosure of monkeys.

Entrance to the sanctuary cost R120 per adult, R45 per child and. R75 special for students and pensions.

Address: 4914 Valley Rd, Hout Bay, Cape Town
Contact: 021 790 2730
Website: www.worldofbirds.org.za

*5. Le Bonheur Crocodile Farm*

A daring experience is available at Le Bonheur Crocodile farm, visitors are allowed to experience a cage dive into the waters with these reptilians. Visitors can take a tour of the crocodile pond along with the snake park for those who would like to make a slithery friend.

A wood fired pizzeria on the premises will satisfy your hunger after the adrenalin filled day.

Entrance to the crocodile pond tour cost R60 per adult and R35 for kinds under the age of 18 years.

Address: Babylonstoren Road, R45, Simondium,
Contact: 021 863 1142
Website: www.lebonheurcrocfarm.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*UCT gains global recognition for online courses*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/uct-gains-global-recognition-for-online-courses/

The University of Cape Town (UCT) has gained global recognition after becoming one of three universities in the world to be featured for three different massive online open courses (MOOCs) on Class Central’s Top 50 MOOCs of All Time 2018 list.

UCT has joined the ranks of Stanford University and the University of Pennsylvania, who also have three separate courses featured on the list.

Class Central’s list took into account over 10 000 MOOCs from more than 800 universities across the globe, to compile an elite few as a guide for learners around the world. The rankings are based off thousands of reviews written by Class Central users who have tried multitudes of online courses. The list is well-revised and aims at helping overwhelmed students to better choose their MOOC, especially if it is their first time trying an online course.

UCT has a portfolio of 14 online course making waves internationally, six of which have been singled out as world class by the global MOOC monitoring website Class Central.

Every year since the launch of the university’s first Massive Open Online Courses (MOOCs) in 2015, one or more have featured on Class Central’s annual Top 50 MOOCs of All Time list, and the newly-released 2018 list is no exception.

ʻWhat is a Mind?’, presented by internationally-acclaimed neuropsychologist and psychoanalyst Professor Mark Holms – who heads UCT’s Department of Psychology – retained its five stars in the latest list, along with ʻExtinctions: Past and Presentʼ, presented by renowned palaeontologist Professor Anusuya Chinsamy-Turan (Department of Biological Sciences), and ʻUnderstanding Clinical Research: Behind the Statisticsʼ, by Dr Juan Klopper (Acute Care Surgery).

UCT had a further three MOOCs included in The Definitive List of Courses for Learning About the United Nations Sustainable Development Goals (SDG). This list is compiled with input from the SDG Academy within the UN’s Sustainable Development Solutions Network (SDSN). The SDG Academy and Class Central identified more than 100 courses on sustainable development from global universities, including Harvard, Oxford, Stanford and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT).

The university recently launched two new MOOCs aligned with the SDGs. These include ʻLarge Marine Ecosystems: Assessment and Managementʼ, from the Marine Research Institute (aligned with SDG 14: Life Below Water), and the African Climate and Development Initiative’s ʻClimate Adaptation in Africaʼ (SDG 13: Climate Action).

Since the Centre for Innovation in Learning and Teaching (CILT) launched the first two MOOCs in 2015, ʻMedicine and the Arts: Humanising Healthcareʼ and ʻWhat is a Mind?ʼ, which are now in their fourth year on FutureLearn, more than 220 000 people from across the world have signed up for UCTʼs open online courses.

“We’re really proud that UCT is able to contribute to the global offerings,” said Janet Small, course development manager in the CILT.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*The annual Hermanus Whale Festival*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-annual-hermanus-whale-festival/

he annual Hermanus Whale Festival is the ideal event to celebrate the majestic and giant Southern Right Whales migration through the coastal waters from 28 – 30 September.

The recent *sighting of 1,347 Southern Right Whales* spotted between Hawston and Wistand, near Hermanus was an incredible sight and an indication that migratory season is in full swing. The Hermanus shores are an ideal location for the perfect view of these gentle giants. On 1 September a Southern Right whale and her baby were spotted along the coast. The baby whale appeared to be white which is a rare occurrence as only 4% of Southern Right Whales are white.

*Annual Whale Festival*

The Hermanus Whale Festival occurs over a three day period, with local restaurants, accommodation services and residents celebrating the event along with visitors to the small coastal town. The festival has been running for 27 years and offers live entertainment, an array of food stalls, land and boat based whale watching, activities for children and front row seats to the stars of the event, the Southern Right Whales.

The Eco-Marine Tent is the festivals biggest attraction as it aims to educate and inspire attendees on the preservation of our oceanic life, how to protect the endangered species and how to play a role in ensuring that future generations may enjoy the beauty of our oceans.

The three-day programme includes a list of activities for everyone, from young to old.

*Here are some of the events available during the festival – *

*1.Wheels Classic Car Show – *

Over 250 vintage cars will be on display at the Hermanus Primary school. The cars on display range from the 1920s to 1980s models. At 11am the vintage cars will be driven around Hermanus for bystanders to enjoy.

Date: 29 – 30 September 2018
Time: 8am-3pm


*2.Coke Live music line up *

A range of local DJ’s and musicians will take to the stage. Patrons can enjoy live performances by Yung_Major, Derek Live and more.

Date: 28 – 29 September 2018
Time: 1pm


*3. Clean up Campaign of Hermanus Old Harbor *

Volunteer to help clean up the beach and the surrounding areas at the Hermanus Whale Festival. To volunteer, email festival@hermanuswhalefestival.co.za

Date: 28 September 2018
Time: 4pm


*4. Orchard Show *

The Walker bay Orchid Society will host the annual orchid show at St.Peter’s Hall church. Delicate and beautiful orchids will be on display for visitors to view, entrance cost R15 per person.

Date: 29 – 30 September
Time: 9am – 4pm


*5. Whale Festival Street Parade *

The annual parade will depart from Swallow park at 10am and make its way along the coast, passing Gearings Point, Market Square and the Marine Hotel.

Date: 29 September 2018
Time: 10am


@Dietz @Tashy @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked

Not about CT but who knows, perhaps some peeps are planning a visit to Kruger? 

*Pride of lions displaying odd behaviour at Kruger National Park*
https://www.msn.com/en-za/travel/ne...playing-odd-behaviour-at-kruger-national-park

Officials at Kruger National Park are urging visitors to take extra care since discovering a pride of lions north of Satara exhibiting abnormal behaviour. They've been receiving reports of the pride biting vehicle tyres. Visitors are being asked to ensure that all windows are closed while driving in the park.

Ike Phaahla, communications officer at the Kruger National Park, says: "Our thought is that they have lost all fear of men. They have gotten used to all activities that happen around them when people drive close to them."

The park is issuing an appeal to visitors: "If people witness such behaviour they should take pictures and videos send them to us so that we can identify that particular animal that is behaving abnormally because we don't believe it is the entire pride."

Phaahla says some of the pride will be collared in order that they can be monitored.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Not about CT but who knows, perhaps some peeps are planning a visit to Kruger?
> 
> *Pride of lions displaying odd behaviour at Kruger National Park*
> https://www.msn.com/en-za/travel/ne...playing-odd-behaviour-at-kruger-national-park
> 
> Officials at Kruger National Park are urging visitors to take extra care since discovering a pride of lions north of Satara exhibiting abnormal behaviour. They've been receiving reports of the pride biting vehicle tyres. Visitors are being asked to ensure that all windows are closed while driving in the park.
> 
> Ike Phaahla, communications officer at the Kruger National Park, says: "Our thought is that they have lost all fear of men. They have gotten used to all activities that happen around them when people drive close to them."
> 
> The park is issuing an appeal to visitors: "If people witness such behaviour they should take pictures and videos send them to us so that we can identify that particular animal that is behaving abnormally because we don't believe it is the entire pride."
> 
> Phaahla says some of the pride will be collared in order that they can be monitored.


Saw some lions doing the same thing at Ellis Park a while ago.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*The Open Book Festival returns*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-open-book-festival-returns/

The Open Book Festival returns for its annual celebrations of all things literary and will be hosted from 5 – 9 September 2018.

The three-day event focuses on promoting reading and writing in the city as it hosts over 100 local and international authors, sells an array of books for bibliophile’s, promotes South African writers and encourages a love of reading among members of the youth.

Over 100 events are planned for the festival and renowned authors such as Judith February, Guy Delisle, Jonas Bonnier, Pumla Gqola and more will provide insight into their books and educate writers on how to hone their skills.

Featured events of the festival include the Comic fest and the ConcreatePoetica, where talented comic book artists and poets will showcase their work.

The Comic Fest will host talented artists such as Ben Winfield, Allison Brennan, Danelle Malan and more.

The ConcreatePoetica will host skilled poets such as Afeefa Omar, Anele Kose, Megan Ross, Toni Stuart and more who will perform live recitals of their work.

Other events include workshops, dinners, panel discussions, book sales and more.

The festival will be hosted at three locations across Cape Town, the Fugard Theatre, the District Six Museum homecoming Centre and the Book Lounge.

*Ticket pricing:*
All tickets can be purchased at* Webtickets.*
R150 Day Pass – with six events a day
R600 Full Festival Pass – access to all events over the five day festival
There are some events that are free of charge but it is recommended to obtain tickets for all events. Event tickets can range from R45 – R150.

*Here are some events scheduled for the festival – *

*1.Possibilities of Print *
A range of authors and writers discuss the possibilities of working with print at the District Six Homecoming Centre. Tickets cost R45 for the panel discussion event.
Date: 5 September 2018
Time: 10am – 11am

*2. Origami for Africa *
Learn the art of the paper folding techniques to create delicate works of art from Kyoko Kimura Morgan. Tickets are not required for this event as it is free of charge.

Date: 5 September 2018
Time: 2pm – 3pm

*3. Leopards Leap #Words4Wine *
Trade in a preloved or new book for a glass of Leopard Leap wine at the Homecoming Centre stadium.
Date: 5 September 2018
Time: 5pm -7pm

*4. Draw your own superhero*
Create your own animated superhero with the Head of animation from the SAE insitute, Robert Millan. Tickets are not required for this event and it is free of charge.
Date: 6 September 2018
Time: 2pm – 4pm

*5. Illustrated life *
A master class on the art of storytelling and bringing words to life, will be held and conducted by author Guy Delisle. Tickets are not required for this workshop and entrance is free.
Date: 6 September 2018
Time: 4pm-6pm


----------



## Hooked

*Your guide to the Cape Town International Film Festival*
http://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/your-guide-to-the-cape-town-international-film-festival/

The Cape Town International Film Market and Festival (CTIFM) will celebrate the art of film from 9 – 19 October 2018 across locations at the V&A Waterfront.

The aim of the festival is based on three core pillars, creation, collaboration and celebration. A variety of African based films, 80 independent feature films, 66 short films and 20 documentaries will be showcased during the event. The event will focus on developing the Pan-African film industry through various projects and initiatives. Over 120 world class films will be shown to the public, delegates and judges during the festival. International films from Italy, Japan and more will be featured.

Tickets cost R50 per person and can be purchased at the respective theatres for the film. Both Ster-Kinekor Nouveau and Nu Metro Cinemas will show films from the festival. Nu Metro tickets can be purchased on Webtickets while Ster-Kinekor Nouveau will be available at the V&A Waterfront branch. Family-friendly films will be free of charge and shown at the V &A Waterfront Amphitheatre.

The CTIFM will open the festival with a showcase at the Artscape Theatre on 9 October with a screening of the locally produced film by artist Jahmil X.T Qubeka, ‘Sew the Winter to my skin’ set in the Great Karoo during the 1950s. The film follows the adventure and experience of the main character and has been labelled as a memorable film by the 2017 Cannes L’Atelier audience.

For film professionals, a three-day programme, from 10 to 13 October will be available to develop the quality of content and support the growth of the African film industry. This will be achieved through the implementation of educational and social workshops.

An expo will be held from 10 to 13 October at the North Wharf Harbour, where camera gear will be sold along with more industry related events such as an exhibit of film companies showcasing their work and services offered.

The festival will end with a Gala award ceremony on 19 October, where the best works across all 14 categories will be recognised such as the Best South African feature film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town water restrictions and tariffs lowered*
http://www.capetownetc.com/water-crisis/cape-town-water-restrictions-and-tariffs-lowered/

Cape Town’s current level 6b water restrictions will be no more come 1 October – the City has been granted permission by the National Department of Water and Sanitation (DWS) for the marginal lowering of water restrictions. This means that Capetonians will now be able to use 70 litres of water per day instead of 50 litres.

This also means that the water tariffs will be lowered between 26.6% – 70% per kilolitre of water. This, however, is very dependent on the household’s usage and tariff category.

The Cape’s average dam level capacity is at 68%, and is a vast improvement from when there was only 38% of water in our dams at the end of winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Dessert Expo heads to Cape Town*
http://www.capetownetc.com/food-and-drink/dessert-expo-heads-to-cape-town/

The first ever Dessert Expo to be held in South Africa will take place at the Cape Town Stadium this November and promises to satisfy all your sweet or savoury needs.

Whether you are looking to indulge in a mountain of chocolate, drool over the array of professionally made pastries on offer or savour the multiple flavours of handmade ice cream, The Dessert Expo offers a wide range of options for everyone.

Experts in the industry, from elite pastry professionals, chocolatiers, frozen dessert makers to boutique dessert companies will be at the event and provide educational and innovative information for all dessert connoisseurs through live demos and workshops. Live ‘bake offs’, competitions and interactive events will also take place. Patrons will be allowed to sample and purchase sweet and savoury delights at the event, giving you a chance to stock up on tasty treats.

With it being the first in South Africa, the Expo will showcase an array of stalls and stands dedicated to those who work in the confectionary industry and have an avid passion for the art form of making delicious desserts.

The Dessert Expo will take place at the Cape Town Stadium in Greenpoint, from the 23 – 25 November 2018.

Ticket pricing – Tickets can be purchased online at Quickticket. 

R120 per adult

R60 for children aged 6- 13 years

R30 for children 0 – 3 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Visit Cape Town parks for free*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/visit-cape-town-parks-for-free/

Get ready, nature lovers! South African National Parks (SANParks) will be hosting its 13th annual free access week from 10-14 September 2018. This gives South African day visitors the opportunity to gain free access to most of the 21 national parks. It encourages locals to explore parks closest to them and enjoy the facilities without having to pay.

Some parks will even be extending the week into an additional free weekend, more information will be released soon. SANParks Week has proven to be successful in terms of education and awareness of conservation issues.

Don’t miss out on this annual event to experience South Africa’s beautiful natural heritage. SANParks offer a variety of activities to enjoy in the splendour of nature, and includes golfing, nature walks, game drives and cycling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Panic after man spotted taking pics of kids at CT school*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1580780...-man-spotted-taking-pics-of-kids-at-ct-school
*See website for pic*

As child abduction fears heighten, a group of Cape Town primary school pupils fled in panic on Friday, apparently to escape a motorist who had stopped to take photographs of them while they were on their way to school…
“None of the children were taken,” Vanguard Primary School principal Howard February said.

He has been inundated with calls since a WhatsApp message was circulated, claiming that two children had been kidnapped.
February explained that four children had been walking towards the school on Friday morning when the motorist stopped and started taking photographs of them.

“They panicked,” said February. One boy ran straight to school and three other children ran to a nearby office and asked for help. The scholar patrol supervisor on duty saw what happened and sprang into action to help, taking the registration number of the vehicle. Other parents helped to calm the distressed children. The local police were also called in to assist. The children’s carers were contacted and allowed to take the children home to recover.

“It was pandemonium”, said February, but he was relieved that everybody was safe.

Police spokesperson Lieutenant Colonel Andre Traut could not immediately confirm the incident.
Meanwhile, the South African Police Service has implored people not to spread unverified kidnapping or abduction claims on social media.

“We are appealing to social media users to act responsibly and verify information before posting or sharing, as such postings do nothing more than cause unnecessary panic and paranoia among our communities,” said national police spokesperson Brigadier Vishnu Naidoo.

“…while the recent social media postings remain unconfirmed, it is a reality that children do go missing. Therefore, parents and guardians are urged to exercise vigilance at all times.”

He also urged people to verify claims with the police before circulating messages.


----------



## Hooked

*Capetonians rated healthiest, best drivers in SA*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/capetonians-rated-healthiest-best-drivers-in-sa/

"Capetonians are the best drivers and most frequent exercisers in the country, according to the latest research from Vitality, the incentive scheme managed by one of SA’s biggest medical scheme administrators, Discovery Health...

Cape Town comes in first place for the most active city in the country, beating other cities by up to 11%.

Cape Town comes in first place for best driving in the country, beating other cities by up to 35%. Cape Town also comes in first place when it comes to speeding awareness as we speed the least.

On top of these achievements our city also comes in first for most outdoor activities, steps tracked and workouts done.

Cape Town is also the city that has the least exposure to the dangerous distractions of cellphones on the road, as we are the number one city that uses our cellphones the least during driving."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Free museum entry for Heritage Week*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/free-museums-entry-for-heritage-week/

In commemoration of Heritage Month, a select number of museums including the Zeitz MOCAA will offer free access for locals along with workshops, guided tours and walkabouts from 24 – 30 September 2018.

In celebration of the holiday, the Iziko Museum is running a range of events on Heritage Day along with more activities available until the end of September.

*Heritage Day Events: 
*
The Iziko museums will come to life on 24 September with an array of unique activities on offer for patrons. Entrance is free for locals on Heritage Day.

There will be guided tours of the Groot Constantia Manor house, Iziko Bo-Kaap Museum, Castle of Good Hope and the Iziko South African Museum.

The museums will offer interactive activities such as jewellery-making, a cartoon workshop, mock-fossil digs, fossil casting and painting your own masterpiece.

It is a day that will allow patrons to submerge themselves in understanding South African history and culture by getting involved.

Musical and dance performances will be hosted at selected museums by community cultural performers such as Marimba Jam Trio Group, Rainbow Academy and Our Future Dance Group – celebrating our local talent.

*Half price to the Planetarium *
Astronomy lovers and those fascinated with the science of planets can enjoy half-price entrance to the newly renovated Planetarium and Digital Dome. There is a multi-sensory 360 ° cinema experience available at the museum – emerging visitors in the galaxy.

Entry will cost R30 per adult and R15 for children under the age of 18 and pensioners on Heritage Day.

*In_Herit Festival *

In celebration of their Heritage month festival, the Iziko Museum will offer free entry from 24 – 30 September at the following selected museums.

– South African Museum
– Bo-Kaap Museum
– Rust and Vreugd
– South African National Gallery
– Koopmans De Wet House
– Maritime Centre
– Slave Lodge

Museum Night at V&A Waterfront 

The acclaimed Zeitz MOCAA museum will be offering free entry from 10am – 6pm with the last free patrons entering at 5.30pm. The iconic art house and museum will host live activations as the holiday coincides with their one-year celebration.

The in-house restaurant at Zeitz MOCAA will provide a South African themed menu for lunch, offering vetkoek, Cape Malay curry, gourmet boerie rolls and beer special for R95.


----------



## Hooked

*Where to go strawberry picking in the Cape*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/where-to-go-strawberry-picking-in-the-cape/

The Western Cape will welcome strawberry picking season from the start of October through to the first week of January. Strawberry picking can be a family-fun outing with the kids or a fun date option for couples. Just in case you need a little guidance, we have compiled a list of places to experience foraging for this sweet member of the berry family.

*1.Polkdraai Farm *

Located in Stellenbosch, the Polkdraai Farm offers more than just strawberry picking, featuring tractor rides, mini-golf and light meals available at the on-site cafe. The farm stall also offers face painting for the kids.

Picking will cost you various prices depending on the amount that you collect for the day.
R40 – 900g
R55 – 1,4kg
R140- 5kg
R190- 6,5kg

Address: Polkdraai road, Stellenbosch Arterial Rd,
Contact: 021 881 3303
Website: www.polkadraaifarm.co.za


*2. Redberry Farm *

Experience strawberry picking along the Garden Route in George at Redberry Farm, offering an overnight stay for patrons. Well known for its strawberry picking along with its unique on-site maze, Redberry is a definite must-visit. There are multiple activities on offer for kids from pony rides to bumper boats, allowing kids to take out a mini ‘boat car’ on the small dam and peddle their way around freely. Patrons are encouraged to take their time picking the perfect array of strawberries to take home.

There are two bucket sizes with allocated prices.
R20 – small bucket
R35 – large bucket

Address: Geelhoutboom Road, Blanco, George
Contact: 044 870 7123
Website: www.redberryfarm.co.za

*3. Mooiberge Strawberry Farm*

The Mooiberge Strawberry Farm is well known for its decades of growing delicious strawberries. Picking at the farm only begins in October and is available on the weekends from 9.30am – 4.30pm. During the December holidays, strawberry picking is open all week round.

Address: R44, Stellenbosch.
Contact: 021 881 3222
Website: www.zetler.co.za/wynland.html


*4. Helderberg Farm *

The Helderberg Farm, located in Stellenbosch, has grown strawberries since the 1960s with the use of organic fertilizer and biological methods of pest control. This means that all strawberries are grown in an environment that attempts to use as little chemicals as possible. Strawberry picking season is from October to December at the Helderberg Farm and patrons are advised that they can only pick strawberries from Monday – Saturday. There are strawberry plants available to purchase and grow your own field of the delicious berry at home.

Address: Klein Helderbergpad Rd, Raithby
Contact: 021 855 4308
Website: www.helderbergplaas.co.za/strawberries/


----------



## Hooked

*HEADS UP!!*

https://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/news/western-cape-total-shutdown-planned-for-tuesday-17188775

"A Western Cape Total Shutdown is planned for Tuesday, from 5am to 10am, the Western Cape Total Shutdown Communities said in a statement on Saturday.

Using slogans such as "Forward To People's Power Forward!!!" and "A United Working Class Shall Never Be Defeated!!!", they said "working-class communities from Bellville, Bishop Lavis, Bonteheuwel, Langa, Steenberg, Manenberg, Nyanga, Hanover Park, Flamingo, Freedom Square, Samora Machel, Phillipi, Mitchells Plain, Khayelitsha, Kensington, Factreton, Heideveld, Delft, Kraaifontein, Ottery, Ruiterwacht as well as Saftu and local shop stewards from various trade unions in our communities are busy preparing for a Western Cape Total Shutdown… "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Must-visit picnic spots in the Cape*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/must-visit-picnic-spots-in-the-cape/

*1. Rhebokskloof Wine Estate, Paarl*
Take a trip a little out of Cape Town, into the Paarl Winelands and enjoy the serene setting of Rheboksloof Wine Estate.
The welcoming estate’s rolling lawns, towering trees and peaceful dam, make the perfect backdrop to a conversation over pre-packed treats and a glass of wine or two.

Contact: 021 869 8386
Address: Noord Agter – Paarl Rd, Windmeul, Paarl, 7623

*2. Simon’s Deli at Groot Constantia*
Stretch out your comfiest blanket in the shadow of the rolling hills and dazzling weeping willows in Constantia. Gobble up a galore of goodies from Simon’s Deli, ranging from a selection of cheeseboards, served with French toast and pickles to meat, poultry and seafood.

Contact: 0217941143
Address: Groot Constantia Wine Estate, Groot Constantia Road.

*3. Helderberg Farm, Somerset West*
If you’re looking for more of an active picnic outing, visit the Helderberg Farm in Somerset West. When you’re not spending your time basking in the sun, the farm also offers strawberry picking and hiking routes that are sure to help you walk off all that picnic food.

Contact: 021 855 4308
Address: Klein Helderberg Rd 7130 Helderberg, Western Cape, South Africa

*4. Kirstenbosch National Botanical Gardens*
A classic must-do spot for a picnic in the Mother City has to be the Kirstenbosch National Botanical Gardens. Not only can you take in some pretty spectacular mountain views while enjoying your spot in the sun but visitors can also visit popular trails like the Boomslang.

Contact: 021 799 8783
Address: Rhodes Drive 7735 Cape Town, Western Cape

*5. Tables at Nitida, Durbanville*
Locals or visitors in the Durbanville area can take their picnic baskets down to Tables at Nitida for an ideal place in the shade.
This venue also offers a jungle gym for the little ones and a selection of sweet and delicious treat to add to your packed goodies.

Contact: 021 975 9357
Address: Tygerberg Valley Rd, Nitida Wine Estate, 7550 Durbanville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*International Monster Truck event comes to Cape Town*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/international-monster-truck-event-comes-to-cape-town/



Monster Truck sensation, Monster Jam, is making its way to South Africa for the first time ever in 2019 and will be hosted at Cape Town Stadium on 27 April 2019 ...

It is one of the most exciting forms of family entertainment, featuring four-meter tall, five-ton beasts. These amazing machines bring fans to their feet while racing and ripping up a custom-designed track full of obstacles to soar over – or smash through.

Attendees will be given front row seats to watch Monster trucks defy gravity. The larger than life spectacular takes place on specially-designed tracks that optimise mobility so that the giant trucks can go head to head in wheelies, doughnuts, racing and freestyle competitions pushing them to their limits.

Standing four metres tall and four metres wide, the custom designed Monster Jam trucks weigh up to 4 500kg and are powered by super-charged engines delivering more than 1 500 horsepower. With tyres, 1.7metre tall, a Monster Jam truck is capable of reaching speeds of up to 110kms per hour and can jump as far as 43 metres in length.

The show will last two and a half hours, including an interval period.

*Tickets*
Tickets can be purchased exclusively from Computicket only. Prices for tickets will vary for Cape Town depending on where you are seated, ranging from R150 – R600 per person.

There are options available for discounted family packages to the event.

*Event Details* 
Venue: Cape Town Stadium, Fritz Sonnenberg Rd, Green Point, Cape Town
Date: 27 April 2019
Time: 6pm – 9pm

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Watch the Orionid Meteor shower from Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/watch-the-orionid-meteor-shower-from-cape-town/

The annual Orionid meteor shower will reach the peak of visibility this October, ardent lovers of astrology or amateur stargazers can cast their eyes on the sky this month as the spectacle can be seen from Cape Town, and any where else in the world.

Between October 21 and 22, roughly 15 to 20 meteors should be visible per hour, according to Bill Cooke, NASA meteor expert, but the glare from the moon may slightly inhibit views.

*What is the Orionid meteor shower?* 
The name Orionids comes from the direction in which the meteors appear to radiate, which is near to the constellation Orion (The Hunter). This month Orion will be best visible at around 2am.

The meteors themselves are left over particles from the far larger comet known as Halley’s Comet, this famous comet swings by Earth every 75 to 76 years, and as the icy comet makes its way around the sun, it leaves behind a trail of comet crumbs.

If you miss the original peak from 21 to 22, the show is also visible between October 15 and 29, as long as the moon isn’t washing the meteors out.

Sometimes the shower has been known to peaks at 80 meteors an hour; at others it is closer to 20 or 30.

*How to watch the Orionid meteor shower*
No special equipment is needed for viewing the meteors, locals simply need to set their alarm and get to a good spot for comfortable viewing.

Besides the moon’s glare, another hinderance can be light pollution, so go on a journey away from the city lights and take 20 minutes to allow your eyes to adjust to the dark.

Unfortunately, binoculars and telescopes won’t assist you in seeing the meteor shower better because they are designed to look at stationery objects and not moving objects.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

https://www.capetownfestivalofbeer.co.za

THE MOST COMPREHENSIVE FESTIVAL OF BEER IN THE SOUTHERN HEMISPHERE.

The Cape Town Festival of Beer, the largest festival of beer in the Southern Hemisphere, is around the corner again! The Festival is set to take place from the 30th of November to the 2nd of December at Hamilton’s Rugby Club in Green Point, Cape Town (next to the V & A Waterfront). This year’s event is bringing even more beer to the table than ever before, while adding a number of ciders to the offering.


The Cape Town Festival of Beer is a celebration of brewing heritage and craft, both locally and from around the world. Featuring over 200 beers; this is the premier celebration of all-things-beer. The festival is South Africa’s largest annual gathering of beer enthusiasts, connoisseurs and those just wanting to learn more about beer. The weekend promises great entertainment including a variety of brewers, food stalls, live music, live rugby, an increasingly popular kiddies area, and has become a highlight on the Cape Town social calendar.


Expect over 60 breweries - both international and local - with limited edition beers brewed specifically for the festival. Also, learn more about the appreciation of artisanal beer and perfect food choices to pair with each brew.


Tables can be booked at info@capetownfestivalofbeer.co.za



2018 FESTIVAL OPENING & CLOSING TIMES

Friday 30th Nov: 15h00 - 23h00 (taps close at 22h00)

Saturday 1st Dec: 12h00 - 23h00 (taps close at 22h00)

Sunday 2nd Dec: 10h00 - 19h00 (taps close at 18h00)

Get your tickets online via Webtickets and avoid queues on the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Free concerts at the V&A Waterfront Silo District

"... the Silo District is hosting a few musical shows free of charge. Guests can enjoy the whimsical tunes of live performances against the backdrop of the V&A Waterfront from November into the new year ... Bring along your whole family to the open air musical concerts, showcasing some of the most talented musicians in Cape Town.

*1.Cape Philharmonic Orchestra *
Founded in 1914, the Cape Philharmonic Orchestra (CPO) is the most versatile and active orchestra in Africa. CPO attracts leading international artists and is a multi-functional orchestra, performing world class shows across all genres of music. The orchestra has received international recognition for its work and talented members. Attendees will be swept off their feet by the symphony of tunes at the outdoor area of the Silo District.

The performance will be two hours of classical music.
Date: November 2 2018
Time: 7pm

*2. Cape Town Folk Fest *

Experience some of the most talented folk and acoustic musicians in city at the Cape Town Folk Festival, hosted at the Silo District.
The two hour outdoor performance will leave you tapping your foot to the beat and singing along. The line-up of performing artists are yet to be released.

Date: December 7 2018
Time: 7pm

*3.Puesta Del Sol concert *

Move your body to the rhythm of Latin American music at the Puesta Del Sol concert at the Silo District. Guests can experience an array of international music, with the opening act featuring Argentinian folk music followed by pure flamenco, a six piece tango group.

The show will end with a high energy nine-piece Salsa band, bound to get your hips swaying to the beat. If the beat doesn’t get you dancing, the professional dancers present will encourage the audience to take part in the musical festivities.

The concert will offer two hours of vibrant music.

Date: January 4 2019
Time: 7pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Designated fireworks sites in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/designated-fireworks-sites-in-cape-town

As the Mother City prepares for Guy Fawkes and Diwali, which are just days apart , the City has designated 11 public open spaces for the legal discharge of fireworks on November 5 and 7 as well as New Year’s Eve.

Locals looking to celebrate Guy Fawkes on November 5 and the Hindu Festival of Lights, Diwali on November 7, will have access to 11 sites for firework celebrations.

*The discharge of fireworks on these days will only be allowed by the City at the following sites:*

– Athlone Stadium parking area (Eastern side), Klipfontein Road, Athlone

– Wesfleur sports field, Reygersdal Drive, Atlantis

– Bishop Lavis sports field, Lavis Drive, Bishop Lavis

– Metropolitan sports grounds, Melkhout Street, Bonteheuwel

– Blue Downs sports field, Sunset Glen

– Delft Central sports grounds, Main Road, Delft

– Macassar Beach parking area, Macassar Road

– Swartklip sports complex, Swartklip Road, Mitchells Plain

– Sarepta sports complex

– Strandfontein Pavilion

– Tourism Centre, Athens Road, Table View beachfront

Each designated fireworks area will be patrolled by City Law Enforcement and Metro Police as well as a fire inspector to ensure the safety of all residents.

The discharge of fireworks will only be allowed until 23:00 on Guy Fawkes and Diwali, with New Year’s Eve being the exception.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Hiking trail parking lots a new crime hotspot*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/hiking-trail-parking-lots-a-new-crime-hotspot

Table Mountain may be the city’s most popular spot among hikers, but is also arguably one of Cape Town’s crime hotspots. At least five muggings have transpired within area in the space of a month, and a local security body has decided to tighten up security to help all those who use the mountain to feel safe again.

The Table Mountain Security Action Group has cautioned hikers to always be aware of which areas they choose to explore. This follows an attack on three hikers who were robbed in the Newlands Ravine areas last Thursday. One of the victims was stabbed in the incident, and the group had also recorded more than 40 attacks on hikers since the beginning of 2018.

“To this end, and we have pointed this out before, please do not operate on your own in the Park. Just don’t. Anywhere. The word is out. We are lucrative, soft targets,” another group, Table Mountain Watch, warned hikers. “Start working together. Join clubs and groups and help each other. Don’t stop doing what you enjoy doing, but do think very carefully about your safety, your friends and your families.”

Four suspects have been arrested in connection with last week’s attack, and police are still on the hunt for the fifth suspect.

The group also noted that there have also been a spike in car break-ins in the Constantia Nek area, as well as the beginning of the Devil’s Peak trail (which starts at the end of Tafelberg Road) and Silvermine East parking areas.

Hikers and cyclists have been urged to park their cars in the main parking area, which is in full view pedestrians, as well as traffic and car guards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> *Hiking trail parking lots a new crime hotspot*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/hiking-trail-parking-lots-a-new-crime-hotspot
> 
> Table Mountain may be the city’s most popular spot among hikers, but is also arguably one of Cape Town’s crime hotspots. At least five muggings have transpired within area in the space of a month, and a local security body has decided to tighten up security to help all those who use the mountain to feel safe again.
> 
> The Table Mountain Security Action Group has cautioned hikers to always be aware of which areas they choose to explore. This follows an attack on three hikers who were robbed in the Newlands Ravine areas last Thursday. One of the victims was stabbed in the incident, and the group had also recorded more than 40 attacks on hikers since the beginning of 2018.
> 
> “To this end, and we have pointed this out before, please do not operate on your own in the Park. Just don’t. Anywhere. The word is out. We are lucrative, soft targets,” another group, Table Mountain Watch, warned hikers. “Start working together. Join clubs and groups and help each other. Don’t stop doing what you enjoy doing, but do think very carefully about your safety, your friends and your families.”
> 
> Four suspects have been arrested in connection with last week’s attack, and police are still on the hunt for the fifth suspect.
> 
> The group also noted that there have also been a spike in car break-ins in the Constantia Nek area, as well as the beginning of the Devil’s Peak trail (which starts at the end of Tafelberg Road) and Silvermine East parking areas.
> 
> Hikers and cyclists have been urged to park their cars in the main parking area, which is in full view pedestrians, as well as traffic and car guards.


Is there a hiking forum/community I can join ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Is there a hiking forum/community I can join ??



I have no idea @Faiyaz Cheulkar as I'm not the hiking type lol. Best is to search FB - if one exists it will definitely be there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

When the wind blows, she really blows ... hold on to your skirts, gals!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Table Mountain Cableway offers locals summer discount*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/table-mountain-cableway-offers-locals-summer-discount

The Table Mountain Cableway annual Sunset Special returns this November, offering South African citizens a 50% off discount on tickets up and down the mountain after 6pm.

Grab the kids and head up the mountain to snap some candid pictures as the blue sky lights up and transforms into an orange, yellow and pink hue.

Patrons are advised to bring along their South African Identification book to purchase a valid Sunset Special ticket.

*The Sunset Special will be running for the following dates: *

November 1 2018 – December 19 2018
January 3 2019 – February 28 2019
The Sunset Special will not be available from December 20 2018 – January 2 2019.

*Ticket prices:*
Tickets for the Sunset Special will cost half price as indicated in the below amounts.
Adults – R145 per return ticket
Children – R72.50 per return ticket
Tickets can be purchased online or from the ticketing office at the Lower Cableway Station.

Locals are instructed to enter in their ID numbers when purchasing a ticket online and the same applies when purchasing at the Cableway service.

Sunset Special tickets for children, do not require any proof of ID.

Before heading to the Cableway, patrons are advised to check the weather conditions on the site to ensure all the facilities are open.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Could the Cape Rand be a new currency?*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/could-the-cape-rand-be-a-new-currency

A recent Break Away Currencies study identified the Western Cape as the most plausible province in South Africa to develop its own currency. IG Group and the London School of Economics released a test case on the reason and possible implications of the Cape adopting a new unique money.

Why is the Western Cape eligible for its own currency?
1. The province has the most economically developed region in SA
2. It has the highest regional GDP’s per capita
3. The South African rand is used in both developed and developing regions of SA
4. The Western Cape is not reliant on mineral resources that follow global commodity cycles like diamonds, gold or coal
5. It is the most administratively and politically developed in sub-Saharan Africa
6. It has the largest share of non-resource-based exports in SA
7. The educations system is very good and the province is home to the countries best universities.

The Western Cape’s GDP per capita is second only to Gauteng.

If the Cape were to create its own currency it would surely heighten its economic advantages but this could also negatively affect the rest of South Africa.

Benefits of Developing the Cape Rand:
1. Developing an independent currency could allow the region to position itself as a base for higher value-added manufacturing
2. Depreciation of the said currency could allow the province to protect new industries while they gain a spot in global markets

Possible Negative Results:
1. South Africa could not cope with losing a region that is both critical to its economy and home to all its major governmental institutions
2. A dramatic change to political and economic status could likely cause huge waves throughout the country and possibly the world

The rand has had many ups and downs throughout the years, proving it is not a strong, stable or reliable currency, here are the trends:

The ZAR’s value has halved against the dollar since 2010, because of this the gains from an independent currency would likely be very small for the Western Cape.

In the instance that the Cape does create its own currency, South Africa’s administrative, judicial, scientific and political centres would dissolve. On top of this a monetary sovereignty by the Western Cape would almost certainly lead to conflict with other provinces.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*200-year-old ship wreck discovered in Clifton*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/200-year-old-ship-wreck-discovered-in-clifton

For more than 200 years the shipwreck of the São José Paquete d’Africa has gone undiscovered beneath the waves of one of the Mother City’s most popular beaches. Finding the São José was “somewhat of a detective story,” explained marine archaeologist, Jaco Boshoff, from South Africa’s Iziko Museums.

Boshoff and his partner, Dr Stephen Lubkemann, from George Washington University in the US, are co-principal investigators of the international Slave Wrecks Project, a global archaeological and research effort that started in 2008.

The project set out to find the São José based on archival documents of the Dutch East India Company (which governed the Cape Colony until 1795) found in the Western Cape Archives and Records Service.

After many failed searches near Camps Bay, the researchers reexamined the records and set their sights on Clifton Beaches.

An archival document found in the Arquivo Historico Ultramarino archive in Lisbon, Portugal, by Dr Lubkemann states that the São José left Lisbon on 27 April 1794 for Mozambique via Cape Town with 1 400 iron ballast bars in its cargo.

On 3 December 1794, Captain Manuel Joao Perreira sailed from Mozambique for Brazil’s Maranhão state. Perreira was planning a stop in Cape Town to take on provisions before crossing the Atlantic, where he intended to sell the 512 slaves. However, the ship ran into trouble off the Cape Peninsula and sank. More than 200 slaves died, while the survivors were sold into slavery in Cape Town.

“This discovery is significant because there has never been archaeological documentation of a vessel that foundered and was lost while carrying a cargo of enslaved persons,” said Lonnie G Bunch III, founding director of the Smithsonian Museum of African American History and Culture.






In 2014 the persistence of researches paid off and the wreck was discovered in the ocean close to Clifton’s 3rd beach and the first few artifacts were brought above water.

Canadian-born, Nancy Child, an artifact conservator, left her job at the University of Oslo’s Cultural Heritage Museums in 2015 to preserve items retrieved from the São José wreck site.

Her immediate aim was to ready some of the artifacts – such as the shackles, as well as nails and cladding used for the ship’s construction – for a permanent exhibition on the São José that will open on 12 December 2018 in Cape Town’s Slave Lodge history museum.

On 2 June 2015, soil from Mozambique was deposited over the São José wreck site to honour those who lost their lives or were sold into slavery. The South African government has subsequently decided to declare the site a national monument. 

It’s hard to believe that a rich time capsule of history lay below the locals and visitors of Clifton beach, waiting to be discovered for so many years.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Automated parking to roll out in 2019*
https://www.capetownetc.com/tech/automated-parking-to-roll-out-in-2019

"An innovative, efficient and safe solution to the lack of parking in Cape Town’s CBD will soon be arriving, meaning driving in endless circles to find a spot may become a thing of the past.

The self-operating AutoDock parking facility is scheduled to launch at the start of 2019. AutoDock is a fully automated parking service capable of allowing 16 cars to fit in a space of just two.

The company has successfully installed over 400 systems in more than 10 countries around the world, creating an efficient parking solution.

AutoDock CEO Roi Lagrisi explains that implementing the service in Cape Town is necessary given the lack of parking space in the CBD area."

*Safety and costs *

The system is perfectly safe for vehicles – motorists simply drive into the parking garage entrance, turn off their car, lock and leave while the automated system does the rest. The vehicle is lifted up on a secured pallet and shifted to its optimum position by a series of mechanical lifts and sliders.

“In terms of safety from criminals, the parking garage is a fully automated system that requires no human intervention, and no one can enter the space,” says Lagrisi.

All the mechanical moving parts have foolproof safety systems.

No official costs have been finalised for the public parking systems and are dependent on various factors such as the number of bays and the system best suited to any given site (there are four varying AutoDock systems).

Lagrisis explains the parking rate will be lower than current CBD rates.

“But as you can park double the number of cars in any given space compared to traditional parking, the hourly, daily or monthly rate will be significantly lower than traditional parking in town,” he says.

It is not clear yet where exactly in the city the parking service will be implemented.

“The drive for more innovative and space-efficient parking solutions comes from the massive demand for parking in the city’s densest and most sought-after areas. In these areas property prices are insanely high, and construction costs are soaring, so every square meter and parking opportunity needs to be optimised,” he says.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Firenado on Garden Route

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*The Chainsmokers come to Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/family/the-chainsmokers-come-to-cape-town



ULTRA South Africa, the continents largest electronic music festival, have just announced some big news, for the first time, The Chainsmokers will perform their full live show on the Ultra SA main stages in March 2019.

The Chainsmokers are the only Electronic/Dance Artist with more than a billion plays on Spotify per song with their massive hits “Closer (featuring Halsey)”, and “Don’t Let Me Down (featuring Daya)”. Their debut album “Memories… Do Not Open” remains the third longest-running extended play on the Billboard Dance Chart, and their list of awards goes on, including this year’s Billboard Top Dance/Electronic Artist; Top Dance/Electronic Song & Top Dance/Electronic Album as well as a Grammy for 2017’s Best Dance Recording.

“Bringing The Chainsmokers LIVE here is massive news for Ultra SA,” says Shaun Duvet, Showtime Management, an official Licensee of Ultra Worldwide. “We have always prided ourselves on bringing only the biggest names in dance music, but the Chains have been on our wish-list for a while and we’re unbelievably excited to show local fans how incredible this duo truly is.”

Tickets are on sale now at www.ultrasouthafrica.com

TICKET PRICING
Cape Town

General Admission:
Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
R650 – Tier 2
R750 – Tier3

VIP:
Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
R1250 – Tier 2
R1500 – Tier 3

Johannesburg
General Admission:
Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
R800 – Tier 2
R950 – Tier 3

VIP:
Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
R1500 – Tier 2
R2000 – Tier 3

VVIP:
R3000 – Tier 1
R4000 – Tier 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *The Chainsmokers come to Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/family/the-chainsmokers-come-to-cape-town
> 
> 
> 
> ULTRA South Africa, the continents largest electronic music festival, have just announced some big news, for the first time, The Chainsmokers will perform their full live show on the Ultra SA main stages in March 2019.
> 
> The Chainsmokers are the only Electronic/Dance Artist with more than a billion plays on Spotify per song with their massive hits “Closer (featuring Halsey)”, and “Don’t Let Me Down (featuring Daya)”. Their debut album “Memories… Do Not Open” remains the third longest-running extended play on the Billboard Dance Chart, and their list of awards goes on, including this year’s Billboard Top Dance/Electronic Artist; Top Dance/Electronic Song & Top Dance/Electronic Album as well as a Grammy for 2017’s Best Dance Recording.
> 
> “Bringing The Chainsmokers LIVE here is massive news for Ultra SA,” says Shaun Duvet, Showtime Management, an official Licensee of Ultra Worldwide. “We have always prided ourselves on bringing only the biggest names in dance music, but the Chains have been on our wish-list for a while and we’re unbelievably excited to show local fans how incredible this duo truly is.”
> 
> Tickets are on sale now at www.ultrasouthafrica.com
> 
> TICKET PRICING
> Cape Town
> 
> General Admission:
> Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
> R650 – Tier 2
> R750 – Tier3
> 
> VIP:
> Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
> R1250 – Tier 2
> R1500 – Tier 3
> 
> Johannesburg
> General Admission:
> Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
> R800 – Tier 2
> R950 – Tier 3
> 
> VIP:
> Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
> R1500 – Tier 2
> R2000 – Tier 3
> 
> VVIP:
> R3000 – Tier 1
> R4000 – Tier 2



So how much would it cost to go see someone that can actually sing and has a little talent?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> So how much would it cost to go see someone that can actually sing and has a little talent?
> 
> Regards



Are these guys that bad? I don't know them - just posted the info ...


----------



## Hooked

Now THIS is more up my alley - but woe is me, unless they have diabetic desserts it would be sheer torture to just view all those treats!

*WIN: 15 Double Tickets to the Dessert Expo*
https://www.capetownetc.com/competitions/win-15-double-tickets-to-the-dessert-expo

South Africa’s first ever Dessert Expo will take place at Cape Town Stadium this coming November, and will offer a wide range of sweet treats to tickle you every tastebud.

Experts from the dessert industry, including elite pastry chefs, chocolatiers, frozen dessert makers and boutique dessert companies will be there for all those attending to engage with.

Patrons will be allowed to sample and purchase sweet and savoury delights at the event, giving you a chance to stock up on tasty treats. Whether you are looking to indulge in a mound of chocolate, drool over the array of professionally made pastries on offer or savour the multiple flavours of handmade ice cream, The Dessert Expo offers a wide range of options for everyone.

As it is the first of its kind in the country, the Expo will showcase an array of stalls and stands dedicated to those who work in the confectionary industry and have an avid passion for the art form of making delicious desserts.

The Dessert Expo will take place at the* Cape Town Stadium in Greenpoint, from the 23 – 25 November 2018.*

*Prize Details:*

Fifteen lucky winners will win double tickets to the Dessert Expo, valid for one day. The winners will be able to choose one of the following dates to attend:

– 23 November 2018
– 24 November 2018
– 25 November 2018

*How to enter:*
1. Complete this easy question in our comments section below: How many times has the Dessert Expo been in South Africa before?
*[Follow the link above to the FB page in order to answer the question]

Competition Ts & Cs:
– *The winners will be announced on Monday, 12 November at 12pm
– Winners will be contacted via Facebook or Twitter or Instagram
– Winners are required to claim their prize by *November 15 at 12pm *or another winner will be drawn
– Prizes are not refundable and cannot be exchanged for money
– Winners must be over the age of 18 and will be required to produce their ID on prize collection
– No transport is provided to the Dessert Expo.


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Are these guys that bad? I don't know them - just posted the info ...


Thirty seconds of that video was enough to force me to make a life or death decision...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Lamborghini loves Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/lamborghini-loves-cape-town

Follow the link to see some gorgeous pics!


----------



## Hooked

*Capetonians shatter Guinness World Records*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/capetonians-shatter-guinness-world-records

*Here are 5 memorable Guinness World Records achieved*

*1.First successful heart transplantation *
A milestone in the medical field was achieved in Cape Town when Dr. Christiaan Neethling Barnard and 30 other medical physicians performed the world’s first successful heart transplant at Groote Schuur Hospital, Cape Town, South Africa.
The Mother City has a hospital named in honour of the leading doctor, and the Heart of Cape Town museum inside Groote Schuur hospital showcases the story of the first heart transplant.

*2. Largest cycling race *
The annual Cape Argus Pick’n Pay Cycle tour held in Cape Town was named a World Guinness Record-holder in March 2004, a year that saw 42 614 entrants.

This comes as no surprise, as locals are known to love their outdoor adventures and were recently dubbed the healthiest South Africans.

*3. Most people performing full-body burns *
Testing their mettle, 32 locals came together to break a world record for the most people set alight. All participants were qualified stuntmen and the spectacle took place at Grand Parade on January 4 2018. A lot of planning an preparation went into the event, as safety was a main concern. All stuntmen wore fire-proof costumes and gel. Once they were finished, a helper extinguished the flames.

The previous record was held by 21 men in Cleveland, Ohio, in the United States.

*4. Most people on a single wave*
Over 110 surfers arrived on Muizenberg Beach in October 2009 and took to the water to ride one wave simultaneously.
The event was organised by Kahuna Promotions and held with the Earthwave Beach Festival in an effort to raise awareness about climate change.

*5.World’s smallest Ostrich (in height) *
The Cape Town Ostrich ranch was previously home to the world’s smallest ostrich in terms of its height, Tom Thumb. The record-holding adult male bird was measured at 127cm in height from the ground. An average male ostrich is measured at 1.8 -2.7 meters.

Unfortunately, Tom Thumb passed away in September 2018 – there are no definite cause of his death but the Cape Town Ostrich Ranch have decided to host a display in his honour.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*VIDEO: A real look at Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/video-a-real-look-at-cape-town

<iframe src="" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> *The Chainsmokers come to Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/family/the-chainsmokers-come-to-cape-town
> 
> 
> 
> ULTRA South Africa, the continents largest electronic music festival, have just announced some big news, for the first time, The Chainsmokers will perform their full live show on the Ultra SA main stages in March 2019.
> 
> The Chainsmokers are the only Electronic/Dance Artist with more than a billion plays on Spotify per song with their massive hits “Closer (featuring Halsey)”, and “Don’t Let Me Down (featuring Daya)”. Their debut album “Memories… Do Not Open” remains the third longest-running extended play on the Billboard Dance Chart, and their list of awards goes on, including this year’s Billboard Top Dance/Electronic Artist; Top Dance/Electronic Song & Top Dance/Electronic Album as well as a Grammy for 2017’s Best Dance Recording.
> 
> “Bringing The Chainsmokers LIVE here is massive news for Ultra SA,” says Shaun Duvet, Showtime Management, an official Licensee of Ultra Worldwide. “We have always prided ourselves on bringing only the biggest names in dance music, but the Chains have been on our wish-list for a while and we’re unbelievably excited to show local fans how incredible this duo truly is.”
> 
> Tickets are on sale now at www.ultrasouthafrica.com
> 
> TICKET PRICING
> Cape Town
> 
> General Admission:
> Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
> R650 – Tier 2
> R750 – Tier3
> 
> VIP:
> Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
> R1250 – Tier 2
> R1500 – Tier 3
> 
> Johannesburg
> General Admission:
> Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
> R800 – Tier 2
> R950 – Tier 3
> 
> VIP:
> Tier 1 – SOLD OUT
> R1500 – Tier 2
> R2000 – Tier 3
> 
> VVIP:
> R3000 – Tier 1
> R4000 – Tier 2



In my younger days i wouldnt have missed this for the world.
If i go now, ill probably have a stroke

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Two Oceans Aquarium introduces free birthday visits*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/two-oceans-aquarium-introduces-free-birthday-visits

It has officially been 23 years since the Two Oceans Aquarium first opened to share the wonders of the sea with locals and visitors in Cape Town. To mark its birthday, the fun-filled place of fish and fascinating water creatures has announced that locals can now get a free visit on their birthday.

Locals will be given free entry to the aquarium either on their birthday or within 6 days of the official date. To claim your free birthday entrance, all you need is to bring your ID, drivers license or birth certificate with you on the day.

The offer is only valid for South African citizens who are over the age of four.

If you are considering paying a visit to the aquarium on your special day, here are a few things you can look forward to:

*1. Extraordinary jellyfish*
Two Oceans Aquarium has a selection of weird and wonderful jellyfish to see! This Amakusa, or Malaysian jelly, is one of the few species of jellyfish that is jellyvorous, meaning it eats its own kind.

*2. Adorable penguins*
 Catch a glimpse of the cute collection of penguins here. Filled with life and energy, the penguins are a must-visit when you’re at Two Oceans Aquarium.

*3. Fascinating predators of the sea*
View these ocean predators up-close and personal (luckily, from the other side of glass). When visiting the aquarium, the sharks on show are a must-see.

*4. The stars of the show*
Take a closer look at the various amazing starfish in the aquarium. 

*5. Visit the turtles* 
Make your way to see the majestic turtles. Their air of gentle wisdom is not easily forgotten and no visit to the aquarium is complete without a visit to these creatures.

Ts & Cs for free birthday visits: https://www.aquarium.co.za/content/page/free-admission-on-your-birthday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

333 Main Road, Tokai (where Builders Warehouse is)
Every Saturday 9.00 am – 2.00 pm
Every Wednesday 3.00 pm – 8.30 pm 

*Address:* St George’s Mall: Upper St George’s Mall, opposite the Cathedral
*Cape Town’s tastiest food markets*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-towns-tastiest-food-markets

"Markets are all the rage in the Mother City and there’s no shortage of great ones to visit with family or friends. We all love finding a good gift somewhere or browsing through local products, but one thing we can all agree on is that food is king.
If you’re looking for the best markets to appease your hunger, we’ve got just what you’re looking for.

*1. Earth Fair Food Market*
Here you’ll find zero waste grocery stalls, cheeses, organic veg, breads and homemade sausages. All food products are ethically sourced and free range. The market is the perfect place to meet the community and spend a day out with the family.

Address: 333 Main Road, Tokai (where Builders Warehouse is)
Every Saturday 9.00 am – 2.00 pm
Every Wednesday 3.00 pm – 8.30 pm 
Address: St George’s Mall: Upper St George’s Mall, opposite the Cathedral
Every Thursday 11:00 – 3:00pm

www.earthfairmarket.co.za

*2. V&A Food Market*
If your long shopping expedition at the popular V&A Waterfront has left you feeling a bit peckish, the V&A Food Market is the perfect way to refuel. A variety of food offerings can be found here, such as sushi, Mexican, Asian and Indian cuisine, and even a few sweet treats. This market is ideal for on-the-go meals. Fresh produce, however, is not offered here.

Address: V&A Food Market, Dock Rd, Cape Town, Western Cape 8001
Monday to Thursday, 10am to 8pm
Friday to Sunday, 10am to 9pm

www.waterfrontfoodmarket.com


*3. Blue Bird Garage Food & Goods Market *
The delicious array of edible options at Muizenberg’s resident food market includes steaks, burgers, falafels, pizza, vegan dishes, Mediterranean dishes, empanadas, cheese, preserves, brownies, cupcakes, doughnuts, and more! Visitors can even enjoy live music on selected days as well as local producers of gins and beers showing off their stuff.

Address: 39 Albertyn road, Muizenberg 7945
Fridays 4pm to 10pm

www.bluebirdgarage.co.za


*4. Oranjezicht City Farm and Market Day*
This conveniently-placed market is not exclusively a food market, but still offers one of the best eating experiences around.
Find organic mushrooms, fresh vegetables and fruit, enriched smoothies, and jars with superfoods all in one place. Market-goers can also find and purchase lovely oyster mushroom-growing kits.

Address: Granger Bay, V&A Waterfront Cape Town, Western Cape 8001
Saturday 9am to 2pm
Sunday 9am to 3pm

www.ozcf.co.za


*5. Vegan Good Market *
Gorge yourself on vegan fare at the Vegan Goods Market, which is on a mission to conveniently provide vegans, vegetarians and ethically-conscious people with the best food around. The Vegan Goods Market happens on the first Saturday of every month.

Address: Khanyisa Waldorf School, 4 Victoria Rd, Plumstead, Cape Town
Saturday 10am to 2pm

www.vegangoodsmarket.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

We need to have a word with your mayoral committee...

*City of Cape Town prepares to dump thousands of litres of booze*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> We need to have a word with your mayoral committee...
> 
> *City of Cape Town prepares to dump thousands of litres of booze*


I wonder how much of the confiscated liquor has already been consumed!


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> I wonder how much of the confiscated liquor has already been consumed!



Well there was the drought... Need to use all resources.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Are these guys that bad? I don't know them - just posted the info ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*More and more Joburgers moving to Cape Town to settle*
http://www.capetalk.co.za/articles/233016/more-and-more-joburgers-moving-to-cape-town-to-settle

Semigration simply means people moving from one part of the country to another in search of a better quality of life.

According to reports, Cape Town's housing market has been flourishing in recent months with more and more family’s moving to the Western Cape.

About 20 - 30% of buyer inquiries are attributed to people from Pretoria and Johannesburg looking to make a move to Cape Town, says Ian Slot, MD of Seeff Atlantic Seaboard.

He says the demand is increasing but it becomes a problem for those who can't afford it.

Johannesburg buyers are prepared to pay prices significantly above 20 - 30 million for property in Cape Town.

— Ian Slot, MD of Seeff Atlantic Seaboard
Slot says Cape Town on its own makes it more appealing for people to want to move because there's lots on the go.

Construction is booming in Cape Town since before the 2010 Soccer World Cup and still continuing, says Slot.

If you buy in the right area the rising tide boosts everything...

— Ian Slot, MD of Seeff Atlantic Seaboard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Table Mountain safety app for hikers*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/table-mountain-safety-app-for-hikersHiking groups all over Cape Town have announced they are fed up with the lack of security in and around the Table Mountain National Park, and have advised their members on the possible threats to their personal safety while enjoying outdoor activities on the mountain.

Although Cape Town has some of the most beautiful and serene hiking trails in the country, it also is home to many attacks against hikers and cyclists up in its mountains.

SafetyMountain Tracking, one of the city’s most prominent hiking authorities, has launched a WhatsApp-based service to keep hikers more safe on both popular and isolated routes.

The *Safety Mountain Tracking* WhatsApp Group works in the following fashion:
– Before setting off on a hike, you ‘check in’ and alert the group of your hike, the number of people with you, and the start time. If you do not return by the projected time, emergency services are deployed to the area.

“This information is not used to spy on you or invade your privacy,” the group says. “[It] helps our trackers and potential search party to narrow down your location should you be in trouble.” It is important for hikers to keep the group updated on their whereabouts, especially when hiking a very technical route.

– The first point of contact if you find yourself in an emergency will be the group.

– Any fallen trees, rockfall, cars that have been broken into must be reported to the group, as well as other injured hikers, suspicious individuals, fires, and any other calamities.

– You can ‘check out’ when you are done with your hike and have made it safely off the mountain.

Those of you who are not sure how to use and sign up for our WhatsApp-based hike tracking service (free of charge): please check out the graphic below. To register, please fill in the form 
On www.hikersnetwork.co.za/safetymountain


https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...03657905062&display=popup&ref=plugin&src=post

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Welcome to the West Coast Way Routes: The Road Trip With The Most Twists
https://www.westcoastway.co.za/west-coast-way-routes*

"Go on South Africa’s Road Trip With The Most Twists and make a fun holiday of it. Our 6 Routes offer the “twists”, or loops – and each features its own variety of carefully chosen attractions which fall within themed Cape West Coast Way Routes: included is the Scenic Route, Berg Route, Foodie Route, Culture Route, Wild Route and NEW Cape Way Route."

 _My comment: Whether you live in the Western Cape or you're coming here on holiday, this is worth reading. However, there is so much information in the article so I'm not going to quote it here. Follow the above link to see for yourself. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*CapeNature Black Friday Discount*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/capenature-black-friday-discount

From Cederberg to Jonkershoek and beyond, CapeNature maintains and protects the most beautiful public nature reserves in the Western Cape, and this Black Friday the nature conservation organisation will be giving nature-lovers the chance to return to the wild and enjoy some of its pristine reserves at half the price.

CapeNature’s promotion has been especially created for Black Friday and is guaranteed to be unbelievable, but just which of its reserves will be on discount is still a mystery.

Those interested in a nature-fuelled holiday that doesn’t break the bank will have to wait until exactly midnight on Thursday, November 22 to find out what the coveted promotion holds for loyal patrons.

CapeNature encourages excited shoppers looking to book their holiday at a Western Cape nature reserve to be ready for when the special kicks off as it is going to be a once-in-a-lifetime deal.

Tips to not miss this opportunity to experience an unforgettable holiday break:

1. Set your alarm for 11:55pm on Thursday, 22 November. There’s no time for fatigue, you snooze you lose!

2. Create your online booking profile now. There is no time like the present. Be sure to pre-register with the CapeNature online booking portal so you don’t experience delays on the day. Once on the site, select Book Online from the menu options on the top right-hand side of the webpage. This will take you into CapeNature’s online booking portal. If you haven’t registered before, click the Register button also on the top right-hand side of the page and complete the form that opens. For a step-by-step guide on how the online booking portal works, click here.

3. Browse the range of spectacular CapeNature accommodation listed on its website and note your favourites. It might be difficult to choose – all the reserves are absolutely gorgeous – but doing this will save you time when selecting your booking on Black Friday.


Questions regarding the promotion can be emailed to info@capenature.co.za.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*KWV in Paarl up in flames*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/kwv-in-paarl-up-in-flames

A raging fire began suddenly at the KWV Bottling Plant in the Southern Paarl area on Tuesday morning and is being contained by Drakenstein Municipality’s Fire Services Department.

A statement released by the Drakenstein Municipality states that only two KWV employees and one Drakenstein Municipality firefighter have sustained minor smoke inhalation injuries.

The fire reportedly broke out at the KWV production facility between the hours of 06.30am and 7am. “No one was seriously injured and all staff are being accounted for,” the Drakenstenin Municipality reports.

The fire is currently contained and being attended by the 48 firefighters from the Municipality’s Fire Services Department and 14 fire service vehicles from the Cape Winelands District Municipality and Stellenbosch Municipality.

The blaze spread throughout the building consisting of three adjacent stores. Thankfully, tanks storing a total of 90 000 litres of brandy were successfully saved from the inferno. “Mainly machinery, office equipment and bottles on pallets were damaged in the fire,” the Drakenstenin Municipality says in its statement.

Mopping-up operations are currently underway and Drakenstein’s Fire Services Department remains at the scene.

“The cause of the fire is unknown and is being investigated by the South African Police Service.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*WARNING: ATTACKS ON ROAD BETWEEN GORDON'S BAY & STRAND*

*Cyclist makes his way to doctor with knife in head*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cyclist-makes-his-way-to-doctor-with-knife-in-head

*WARNING: Graphic pictures*

A cyclist was attacked and stabbed in the head on Monday afternoon a mere 1.5 kilometres from his workplace while making his way home. He then had to cycle to a doctor’s office for treatment.

Pictures of the man, who was simply identified as “Shaun”, were posted by another cyclist, former world champion Wimpie van der Merwe.






A cyclist, simply identified as “Shaun”, was stabbed in the head while cycling home from work. (Picture: Facebook)





An X-Ray revealed how deeply embedded the knife was in Shaun’s scalp (Picture: Facebook)

Last week van der Merwe was attacked in the very same spot as Shaun was, along the three-kilometre stretch of road between Gordon’s Bay and Strand.

Speaking to YOU, a receptionist from the doctor’s offices where Shaun was treated confirmed he had been transported to a hospital in Cape Town for surgery.

Speaking to News24, van der Merwe said that he himself was attacked while cycling from Gordon’s Bay to Strand with a fellow professional cyclist, Elize Jansen van Rensburg, last Wednesday.

Three culprits ambushed the pair and flung Jansen van Rensburg off her bike. The assailants made off with her cellphone, and she suffered from fractures to her coccyx, pelvis and hip.

Van der Merwe reported that Jansen van Rensburg’s husband, who is also an avid cyclist, was attacked in the same area 18 months ago, with the suspect fleeing with his bike.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Explore Cape Town’s secret beaches *
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/explore-cape-towns-secret-beaches

*1. Beta Beach *

Nestled in Bakoven, Beta beach is a tiny nook that provides a temporary escape from the realities of the world. Although only big enough to accommodate a small number of people, the beach is secluded and makes up for its coarse sand and freezing waters with its sunny views of Lions head and the bay.

Despite being dubbed an “exclusive” beach because it lies on the doorstep of private residences, Beta is a public beach. The sheltering boulders prevent wind from flowing through the area, meaning visitors can sunbathe without sand whipping into their faces.

Insider tip: Space is limited, so it is advised that visiters get there early to secure a spot.

Address: Bakoven, Cape Town

*2. Windmill Beach *

The waters around this little beach in Simon’s Town are shallow and mostly quite still, meaning they are fairly safe for small children to splash around in (supervised, of course). If you are not in the mood for a bracing swim, Windmill Beach is also ideal for picnicking, snorkelling, and kayaking. It is also a popular diving spot, as a large amount of fish can be seen here.

Parking here is minimal, but there are fresh-water showers and basic toilets available. The beach is protected from cold wind by large surrounding boulders.

Insider tip: There are no lifeguards or shark spotters nearby, so visitors are advised to swim with caution.

Address: Simons Town, False Bay

*3. Diaz Beach *

A 20-minute walk down the hill on Cape Point, Diaz beach is well-worth the trek and provides a unique romantic setting.

Sunbathing bliss awaits those looking to soak up some Vitamin D; pull out a deckchair or lay your towel out under an umbrella and spend the day unwinding on the shore.

However, swimming is not recommended at this beach due to the strong currents that can pull swimmers far out into the ocean, and visitors are advised not to go any further than ankle-deep into the water.

*4. Olifantsbos beach *

Situated right next to Cape Nature Reserve, this small beach is ideal for surfers, with the South Easterly winds creating large swells.

There are toilets and free parking available near the beach. Must-do trails such as the Shipwreck Trail and Sirkelsvlei Walk are also nearby.

Insider tip: Park a picnic basket on the white sand here and dig into a delicious spread for the afternoon.

*5. Scarborough Beach*

Although this beach is well-known, few Capetonians wander to this far-out part of Cape Town, normally choosing a sunbathing spot closer to the city centre, which leaves more space for visitors. Scarborough’s pristine beaches with exquisite turquoise waters make up for the distance from the city and as a bonus, the beach is dog-friendly.

Rock pools are situated near the beach and the children will enjoy exploring them.

Insider tip: swimmers are advised to be cautious as there is a rip current.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*The best fish and chips in town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/food-and-drink/70782

If there is one thing Cape Town is well known for, it’s mind-altering fish and chips. You can almost smell the vinegar salted chips and freshly battered hake, all you need is a squeeze of lemon and you’re good to go. Now that you find yourself salivating for a newspaper wrapped, uncomplicated, yet indulgent meal – we’ve narrowed down the list to give you our 5 best fish and chips eateries in and around the city.

*1. Fish On The Rocks*
Hout Bay is synonymous with great scenery and the best fish and chips. A hidden nugget with amazing seafood is Fish On The Rocks. If you’re in the mood for calamari, prawns or fish and chips, they have it all. You can be sure that the fish is always fresh and deliciously prepared. It’s the perfect location for a Sunday afternoon drive for good grub. A hake and chips costs R66.

Address: 1 Harbour Rd, Hout Bay
Contact: 021 790 0001

*2. Lusitania*
Old Skool corner shop style fish and chips is what you can expect from Lusitania in the CBD. This iconic shop has been opened since the 1940’s and remains one of the city’s most popular fish and chips joints. Fish, snoek, prawns and calamari, you can get it all here, served with love. Hake and chips will set you back R60.

Address: 49A Waterkant St, Cape Town City Centre
Contact: 021 425 4532

*3. Kalky’s*
Dinner with a view, right on the Kalk Bay harbour. Ask anyone in the area and you will get the same answer, Kalky’s serves the best fish and chips in town. Friendly smiles greet you, simple wooden table and benches adorn the restaurant, but big flavours greet your palate. It’s lip-smacking good and a serving of fresh fish and chips will cost R55.

Address: Kalk Bay, Peninsula
Contact: 021 788 1726 

*4. Salty Sea Dog*
Simon’s Town is the home of the Salty Sea Dog – it is an informal setting so you are more than welcome to rock up in your sandals and shorts. They deliver on good portion sizes and the kiddies are catered for too. Locals love the Salty Sea Dog, make sure you stop over the next time you find yourself in Simon’s Town. A hake and chips will leave you R62 out of pocket.

Address: 2 Wharf Street, Simon’s Town
Contact: 021 786 1918

*5. Fish Hoek Fisheries*
Packaged the old fashion way, rolled in a newspaper, Fish Hoek Fisheries offers a no-fuss option of enjoying your fish and chips. Word around town is that the make a killer fish cake, try it for yourself. Fish Hoek is a picturesque seaside village that you want to visit and now you have somewhere to have lunch. You’re welcome. A fish and chips will cost you R54.

Address: 43 Main Rd, Fish Hoek
Contact: 021 782 2314

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*Camping and caravan spots in the Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/camping-and-caravan-spots-in-the-cape

*1. Montagu Caravan Park*
Nestled in the quaint town of Montagu is this family-friendly resort. The resort boasts luxury and wooden huts and cottages, a pool with a waterslide and a site for campers and caravaners to park off at. Visitors can enjoy the Lover’s Walk which is one of the main attractions of the town, and visit one of its nearby wineries to taste some of Montagu’s famous Muscadel wines. The diverse flora in the Nature Garden is eye-catching and in abundance. Paddling and fishing on the nearby dam and horseriding are just some of the outdoor pursuits that visitors can enjoy.

Address: 1 Middle St & Brown St, Montagu, Cape Town
Contact: 023 614 3034
Website: www.montagucaravanpark.co.za


*2. Soetwater Resort*
Also known as Sweetwater resort, Soetwater lies between the sea and Slangkop mountain. The resorts is in an area which is part of the Cape Peninsula Protected Natural Environment, being home to some of South Africa’s endangered species. Oyster-catchers and otters live near the resort. Boasting over 200 campsites, Soetwater is perfect for picnics and braais. Visitors can enjoy a safe swim in the two large tidal pools.

Address: Lighthouse Rd, Kommetjie, Cape Town


*3. Chapman’s Peak Caravan Park*
Situated on the slopes of the famous Chapman’s Peak mountain in Noordhoek, this caravan park is surrounded by beautiful trees that attract various species of birds, making it a bird-watcher’s heaven. It also happens to be the home of various farm animals, so don’t be surprised when you see a few turkeys and ducks waddling around. The view of Noordoek beach, which is located at the northern end of the Chappies drive, will help you relax and connect with nature.

Camping at the site cost a R90 site fee and R80 per person.
Address: Main Road, Noordhoek
Contact 021 789 1225
Website: www.capestay.co.za/chapmans-peak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Woman uses children to steal at Paarl Mall*
https://www.news24.com/Video/SouthA...uses-children-to-steal-at-paarl-mall-20181126
26 November, 04:09 PM

A video of a woman using children to steal a handbag in mall has gone viral online.

Western Cape police said the incident occurred on November 11 outside a Steers at Paarl Mall.

In the video the woman and three children are seen circling a woman seated at one of the tables with her bag on the floor. Initially, the youngest of the children attempts to snatch the bag but retreats. Moments the later the woman is seen talking on the phone while the oldest girl kneels and leans in to grab the bag. The four swiftly turn around and walk away.

Police spokesperson Captain FC van Wyk said no other incidents involving the suspects in the footage had been reported. "A theft case is currently being investigated by the Paarl police," he said.

Attempts to reach the mall management were unsuccessful.

_My comment: In China, women usually put their handbag between their back and the back of the chair. It's a little comfortable, but I got used to it. I think I must get back into that habit!_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Shark Spotters keep local beaches safe*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/shark-spotters-keep-local-beaches-safe

Shark Spotters will be posted at eight local beaches for the duration of the festive season and a shark exclusion net is already being deployed at Fish Hoek beach every day, between 9am and 5pm.

The City of Cape Town has employed the seasonal shark spotters to be on duty at eight beaches from December 12 2018 to January 7 2019.

The Shark Spotters will be part of surveillance teams at each beach, and will be on-site at the beaches of St James/Kalk Bay, Caves in Koegal Bay, Glencairn, Closely, Muizenberg, The Hoek in Noordhoek and Monwabisi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Franschhoek Wine Tram adds two new lines*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/franschhoek-wine-tram-adds-two-new-lines




The most unique way to experience one of the Western Cape’s most famous wine valleys, the Franschhoek Wine Tram, has just added two new lines to give guests even more trip options.

The hop-on hop-off Tram tour is the best way to explore the Franschhoek Valley, from its picturesque vineyards to its unparalleled scenery, warm hospitality, world-class cuisine, and fine wines -not to mention its 300 years of history.

The Franschhoek Wine Tram has a total of eight routes to choose from, all travelling through different corners of Franschhoek and stopping at various wine estates and restaurants along the way.

The trams on the new lines, called the Pink and Grey lines, accommodate fewer passengers per journey. The two lines offer guests a seat on the “baby tram”, a vintage brill tram that holds a maximum of 32 passengers as opposed the 76 the double tram accommodates.

These new routes have stellar wine estates listed as stop options and guests can choose a combination of six per trip:

– Eikehof
– Franschhoek Cellar
– Leopards Leap
– Le Lude
– Moreson
– Maison
– Paserene

On top of its newly-added routes, the Wine Tram also recently added new double-decker trams that offer even better views of the Winelands.

A combination of tram and tram-bus transports passengers around a loop of stops, allowing them to hop off at places they want to visit for a wine tasting, cellar tour, lunch, or just a stroll through the vineyards. When they are ready, they simply need to hop back on a tram to continue the tour.

The tour takes guests into the scenic heart of the Franschhoek Valley, and the history of the town and wine cultivation in the valley is narrated to the tram passengers. It is an ideal outing to do with friends or family. 

Tickets cost R240 per person.

Check out the lines’ timetables here. http://winetram.co.za/tours/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Things to do in the Winelands District*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/things-to-do-in-the-winelands-district

“The Cape Winelands district, 1 000 things to do and then some wine!” These phrase describes the wide array of unique experiences available to all visitors to the Cape Winelands. Whether you are visiting from upcountry or overseas and are wondering what to do with friends and family, wonder no more.
The Cape Winelands District Municipality (CWDM) welcomes you and yours to its incredible spaces.

The district covers an area of 22 309km2 and is divided into five subdistricts, each with their own local municipality. These are Stellenbosch, Drakenstein, Witzenberg, Breede Valley and the Langeberg Range. The district is the second most populace area in the Western Cape province, with 895 529 people calling it home. The district’s residents are also the largest economic contributors to the region after the City of Cape Town.

The Western Cape is famous for its spectacular mountain and ocean scenery as well as its wine and fruit estates. 

*The CWDM Annual Mayoral Tourism Awards.*

One proven way of developing economic opportunities is through the tourism industry. To acknowledge the sector’s valuable inputs in the Cape Winelands, the CWDM bestows Mayoral Tourism Awards upon tourism entities that excel in keeping guests returning to them.

The 2018/19 award winners included wine destinations such as La Motte, Val du Charron and the home of the Wellington Park Run, Imbuko Wines. In the category for Service Excellence, Four Cousins (Robertson), Wolseley’s Big Sky Cottages and the Cape Dutch Quarter in Tulbagh walked away with the accolades. The Route 62 Craft Beer Brewery and Waffle House in Montagu received recognition for entrepreneurial spirit, while Stellenbosch University Museum received an award for its role in sustainable development. The South African Cheese Festival and the Montagu Makietie were winners in the Festival category.

The Mayor’s Discretionary Award was handed to Protea Farm Tractor Rides. This destination offers a unique experience to visitors, including those in wheelchairs, taking them on a tractor ride to the top of the Langeberg, where, on a good day, one can see the ocean. After a fun trip back down the mountain, visitors enjoy Protea Farm’s award-winning ‘potjiekos’.

*Regional Tourism Mobile App*

The Cape Winelands District has developed 13 tourism apps that are populated by the Local Tourism Associations (LTA) and present a variety of activities, news and routes. The municipality’s Districts App is different from the local tourism town apps in that it focusses on routes, attractions and events. LTA provided the CWDM with all their routes. This was then put into the CWD App. The routes are categorised as Adventure Routes, Art Routes, Culinary Routes, Culture Routes, Historical Routes, Olive Routes, and Wine Routes. These apps are available for Android and IOS devices. 

*Visit the various LTA’s webpages for the latest news and reviews:*

www.stellenbosch.travel
www.dwarsriviertourism.org.za 
www.franschhoek.org.za
www.breedekloof.com
www.breedevalleytourism.co.za
www.worcestertourism.com
www.worcesterwineroute.co.za.
www.hexrivervalley.co.za
www.langeberg.gov.za
www.ceres.org.za
www.witzenberg.gov.za
www.tulbaghtourism.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Unique diving experiences at Two Oceans Aquarium*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/unique-diving-experiences-at-two-oceans-aquarium

Those searching for an exhilarating encounter with sea life or one-of-a-kind Christmas gift for a daring loved one are in luck–Two Oceans Aquarium has introduced a selection of diving experiences suitable for even the most novice of divers. Whether you’re completely new to the activity and looking for a qualification or an experienced diver and wanting to get up-close and personal with some docile sharks (cage not included), Two Oceans has the diving experience for you.

Adventurers can choose to do a dive in the Predator Exhibit and swim alongside a shiver of ragged-tooth sharks and schools of yellowtail and giant kob, or in the I&J Ocean Exhibit among turtles and stingrays. The Predator Exhibit requires a minimum of an Open Water 1 qualification while the I&J Exhibit is suitable for unqualified divers.

*If you want to learn first-hand about the awesome predators that inhabit the South African coastline, you can click here to book your dive in the Predator Exhibit and get more info on what you need here: 

https://www.aquarium.co.za/shop/buy/diving/*

The I&J Ocean Exhibit is 6m deep, has a full 10m tunnel, and displays incredible species such as rescue turtles, rays, guitarfish, brindle bass, and spotted grunter.

This environment offers beginner divers a chance to experience a tranquil setting while getting their bearing in the underwater world. The amazing variety of species on show are truly a feast for the eyes as well.

From December 20 2018 until January 6 2019, the aquarium will be open from 9am to 7pm daily and until 6pm on Christmas Day.


----------



## Hooked

*Constantia restaurant gains international acclaim*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/constantia-restaurant-gains-international-acclaim

Renowned for its fusion of Asian and French Cuisine, La Colombe was recognised as one of the top 10 best fine dining restaurants in the 2018 TripAdvisor Traveller Choice awards.

La Colombe, located in Constantia on Silvermist Estate has made it to the international rankings two years in a row, moving up from seventh position to sixth.

The acclaimed restaurant is no stranger to the limelight, having won numerous awards for its service and dedication to excellence, and also ranked as one of the top 10 restaurants in the country at the Eat Out awards for 2018.

TripAdvisor’s overview of La Colombe shows that the local fine dining spot has a 4.5 rating, with 85% of reviewers describing their experience there as “excellent”.

The restaurant’s kitchen is managed by the acclaimed executive head chef James Gaag, who has won several competitions, including the Sunday Times and Show Cook among others.

With a menu that reflects both local and international flavours, Gaag ensures that his creativity and the uniqueness of his dishes is experienced by La Colombe’s patrons.

In order to ensure each restaurant was ranked fairly in the 2018 TripAdvisor awards, data was collected from an algorithm measuring the quality and quantity of reviews for restaurants made by TripAdvisor users across the world in the period of one year.

The first place position was awarded to Au Crocodile, a restaurant located in Strasbourg, France. Au Crocodile provides an atmosphere that is pairs well with its refined menu, with classic paintings donning the walls. The award-winning restaurant dates back to 1801.

Many of the restaurants that made it onto TripAdvisor’ top 10 list are located in Europe.


----------



## Hooked

*Free Zip Zap Circus shows at V&A Waterfront*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/free-zip-zap-circus-shows-at-va-waterfront

*The Zip Zap Circus School will be performing live free shows at the V&A Waterfront Amphitheater from January 2-8 2019.*

Founded in 1992, the Zip Zap Circus is a non-profit organisation aimed at inspiring and empowering people including at-risk youth. The circus is made up of trained professionals who showcase their talents and young members in training.

Bring the kids along for an entertaining show that is *scheduled every afternoon at 5pm* between the aforementioned dates.

Viewers can look forward to high-energy comedy acrobatic shows, with juggling, jumping and climbing making for an exciting viewing.

Providing first-hand training to youths, the Zip Zap Circus focuses on creating opportunities for people to reach their full potential and be integral members of society. Programs offered to potential circus members-in-training are free, with Zip Zap receiving financial support from various foundations and organisations.

In 2013, the organisation was named the winner in the category for entrepreneurship in education at the Pan-African awards.

Laurence Estève, Zip Zap Circus co-founder and Director, shares the company’s goals. “Zip Zap offers a fun and rewarding alternative for youngsters. While the temptation exists for many youth to make wrong choices, we encourage Zip Zappers to dare to dream, and turn those dreams into a reality with hard work and determination. Our shows at the Waterfront are a true celebration of how Zip Zap has changed lives and impacted communities in greater Cape Town. We are proud to showcase our rainbow nation.”

Having travelled abroad to perform in countries such as the United States and United Kingdom, this circus has proved itself to be a class act, and spectators are in for a treat.


----------



## Hooked

*Local beer aged in the ocean depths*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/local-beer-aged-in-the-ocean-depths

In 2017, Drifter Brewing Company was the first brewery in the world to age beer in the sea and now they are back with their second limited batch of bottles aged on the ocean floor in Cape Town over a 12 month period.

The concept originated in 2016 while owner, Nicholas Bush, was scuba diving through an old shipwreck off of Cape Point.

“Due to the darkness and cold temperatures, the ocean here is ideal for this unique fermentation process. It also goes with our tagline of adventure and creativity. I love thinking outside of the box…or under the sea! ” says Bush.

The beer is a strong Belgian-style tripel with an alcohol volume of 10% that comes in a 750ml champagne sized bottle.

*Bottles are available to purchase on Quicket with the option to collect from Drifter Brewery in Woodstock for free or to choose door-to-door courier service for an extra charge.*

*Upon purchasing a bottle, you will receive a complimentary ticket to the launch party of the beer.

*


----------



## Hooked

Settle your outstanding traffic fines at the traffic roadshow. Present your case to a Prosecutor onsite for a reduced fine, which is not guaranteed; it will be based on the merits of your case.


----------



## Hooked

*Where to go strawberry picking in the Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/where-to-go-strawberry-picking-in-the-cape

The Western Cape welcomed strawberry picking season at the start of October which will carry on through to the first week of January. Strawberry picking can be a family-fun outing with the kids or a fun date option for couples.

Just in case you need a little guidance, we have compiled a list of places to experience foraging for this sweet member of the berry family.

*1.Polkdraai Farm 
*
Located in Stellenbosch, the Polkdraai Farm offers more than just strawberry picking, featuring tractor rides, mini-golf and light meals available at the on-site cafe. The farm stall also offers face painting for the kids.

Picking will cost you various prices depending on the amount that you collect for the day.

R40 – 900g
R55 – 1,4kg
R140- 5kg
R190- 6,5kg

Address: Polkdraai road, Stellenbosch Arterial Rd,
Contact: 021 881 3303
Website: www.polkadraaifarm.co.za

*2. Redberry Farm *

Experience strawberry picking along the Garden Route in George at Redberry Farm, offering an overnight stay for patrons. Well known for its strawberry picking along with its unique on-site maze, Redberry is a definite must-visit. There are multiple activities on offer for kids from pony rides to bumper boats, allowing kids to take out a mini ‘boat car’ on the small dam and peddle their way around freely.
Patrons are encouraged to take their time picking the perfect array of strawberries to take home.

There are two bucket sizes with allocated prices.
R20 – small bucket
R35 – large bucket

Address: Geelhoutboom Road, Blanco, George
Contact: 044 870 7123
Website: www.redberryfarm.co.za

*3. Mooiberge Strawberry Farm*

The Mooiberge Strawberry Farm is well known for its decades of growing delicious strawberries. Picking at the farm only begins in October and is available on the weekends from 9.30am – 4.30pm. During the December holidays, strawberry picking is open all week round.

Address: R44, Stellenbosch.
Contact: 021 881 3222
Website: www.zetler.co.za/wynland.html

*4. Helderberg Farm *

The Helderberg Farm, located in Stellenbosch, has grown strawberries since the 1960s with the use of organic fertilizer and biological methods of pest control. This means that all strawberries are grown in an environment that attempts to use as little chemicals as possible. Strawberry picking season is from October to December at the Helderberg Farm and patrons are advised that they can only pick strawberries from Monday – Saturday. 
There are strawberry plants available to purchase and grow your own field of the delicious berry at home.

Address: Klein Helderbergpad Rd, Raithby
Contact: 021 855 4308
Website: www.helderbergplaas.co.za/strawberries/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*WARNING - FALSE BAY*
https://www.msn.com/en-za/travel/news/false-bay’s-raw-sewage-putting-beachgoers-at-risk

Cape Town - An “apocalyptic” problem is developing along False Bay, which has affected marine life and may put beachgoers at risk because of mismanaged effluent from the Zandvlei Wastewater Treatment Works.

UCT deputy director of environmental humanities Professor Lesley Green said millions of litres of raw sewage had been dumped into Kuils River, entered Macassar beach and affected the neighbouring coast ...

Petrik said the population had affected the Peninsula as beaches alongside the river were heavily contaminated with microbes.
*
“Everyone playing in the sand will pick up infections. E coli is one of them*. There are many reports of E coli infections. I’m not a micro (biology) specialist, but I can read the data, and the data I’ve seen is very concerning.

*“If it continues to infect the water, the wave water will spread microbes all along the beaches. I would be thinking twice about swimming in the beach and putting my child on the sand to play because pollution is really rife,” said Petrik, adding that fish caught in the False Bay area were also studied and found to contain high levels of chemicals such as painkillers, pesticides and antibiotics found in sewage.

“False Bay beaches are unsafe for recreational activities and swimming, and seafood products are unsafe for human consumption. Hundreds of residents close to harmful rivers are ill, and some have died.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

To those who are visiting CT - just a friendly reminder that the sea is ccccccold!

And that's why we have a penguin colony at Boulders Beach, Simontown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*If anyone is taking a drive to the West Coast, pop in to my place for a coffee and a vape! I'm in Yzerfontein, which is between Tableview and Langebaan. PM me and we can make arrangements. *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*@KZOR This article is about what happened to your wife on Saturday. I feel for you and your family. *

*WATCH: Family steals handbag at local restaurant*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/watch-family-steals-handbag-at-local-restaurant

CCTV footage of a family stealing a victims handbag at a local restaurant has surfaced on social media.

The victim’s husband, Louis Fourie, took to social media to share details of the incident on Saturday in a sarcastic post. Fourie’s post shows footage of his wife’s handbag being grabbed while seated at popular family eatery, Spur, in the Tyger Valley Shopping Centre.

“This wonderful family of three innocently took my wife’s handbag by mistake… You can see “little Tommy” turning around and taking my wife’s handbag by mistake… His mom must have one that looks the same,” Fourie’s post reads.

The footage reveals the tactics used by the family to steal the handbag, as the son slowly bends underneath the table to grab the victims bag. He slides the handbag over to his mother who passes it on to a woman who comes near the table and promptly carries the bag away.

“Then he passes to Mommy love that also makes the same mistake. Now mommy feels in the giving mood and decides to donate the handbag to a best friend “Sister Act” who promptly leaves to do some last minute Christmas shopping,” Fourie’s post continues.

Fourie has appealed to the public and those with any information on the identity or whereabouts of the assailants to come forward.

“If you recognise this tight-knit family of moral standings could you please inform them of the mistake they made by taking the wrong bag …. my wife’s. Willing to offer a cash reward to anyone coming across the bag (cream, soft with brown handles) with the car keys,” said Fourie.

Fourie said that his daughter’s Christmas present was in the stolen handbag.

“You can keep the money and my daughter’s Christmas present but please return the bag with the rest.”

Due to the theft, the Fourie family have been left without access to their vehicle as the only key to their car was in the handbag.

“Biggest problem is our last keyless car key was inside [the handbag] and that is going to cost a few thousand to replace… thanks for this “awesome” start to Christmas this year,” he said.

This is not the first incident where a family has worked together to commit theft as a woman used her young daughter to steal a handbag in November.

South African Police Services did not respond to queries on the incident.

Picture: Facebook/ Louis Kzor Fourie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

And this happened at Eden on the Bay a few days ago. Someone on The Greater Table View Action Group, where the video was posted, said that apparently "it was 2 factions that had a disagreement and chose to settle it with all kinds of weapons. The also stormed Eden Cafe to try and get knives to use. SAPS arrived after they had all left.".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

So sorry to hear about this unfortunate incident @KZOR 
Really hoping that the culprits will be found and prosecuted.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*5 things to do with kids in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/5-things-to-do-with-kids-in-cape-town

5 kid-friendly activities in Cape Town

*1. Iziko Planetarium and Digital Dome *

Bring the kids along and travel into outer space as you learn about the stars and solar system in the multi-sensory Digital Dome. This edutainment experience is an ideal way for young children to learn in a fun environment.

Entrance costs R60 per adult (19 years and older) and R30 for children and pensioners.

The museum is open from Tuesday to Sunday from 9am-5pm and on Wednesdays until 7pm.

Address: 25 Queen Victoria Street, Cape Town
Contact: 021 481 3900
Website: www.iziko.org.za/museums/planetarium


*2. Clay Cafe*

Create works of art at the Clay Cafe in Hout Bay this holiday. Visitors of all ages can go and pick out ceramic clay items of their choice from an array of mugs, bowls, pot plants, heart-shaped paper weights and more, then paint them at a table while also having a milkshake or cup of coffee.

Multiple tools, stencils and paint colours are available and are fun to experiment with to create your own works of art. Once your masterpieces are complete, you can take them to Clay Cafe’s reception desk in the entrance where they will wait to be fired, and your pieces will be ready to collect within three weeks after the date.

There is an open garden play area for children and a restaurant which is perfect for a summer lunch.

Clay Cafe is open every day from 9am-5pm, although this is subject to change on public holidays.

Address: The Clay Cafe 4080. Hout Bay Main Road. Oppsite Bokkemanskloof estate
Hout Bay, Western Cape, South Africa
Contact: 076 810 5120
Website: www.claycafe.co.za


*3. World of Birds Wildlife Sanctuary and Monkey Park*

This sanctuary in Hout Bay (just down the road from Clay Cafe) is home to more than 3 000 local and exotic birds and other small animals such as cheeky squirrel monkeys and cute tortoises, and the whole family will enjoy visiting and learning about these creatures.

Visitors can walk through the monkey jungle and capture candid moments with the friendly squirrel monkeys who are never shy to interact with you (or try to help themselves to your possessions—keep car keys, phones, wallets, and water bottles out of reach!), or look at the parrots, owls, falcons, pelicans, turkeys, quails, and many, many more feathered friends.

Entrance to the sanctuary costs R120 a head for adults, R45 for children and R75 for pensioners and students (with proof of identity).

World of Birds is open from 9am-5pm seven days a week.

Address: 4914 Valley Road, Hout Bay, Cape Town
Contact: 021 790 2730
Website: www.worldofbirds.org.za


*4. Cool Runnings Tobogganing *

Fly through the twists and turns of the Cool Runnings tobogganing track in Tygervalley. The activity is suitable for adults and children and is a safe way to experience an adrenaline rush on an intricate course of steel tracks in a wheeled bobsled. Visitors are hauled on their toboggan up to the top of the track and from there the brief but exciting journey starts as they speed back down to the bottom.

A café is on-site at Cool Runnings offering drinks, light snacks and lunch meals.

Kids under the age of three are not allowed to go on this ride. Rides start at R50, and the more rides taken, the cheaper the tickets are. Young children can sit in the same bobsled as their parents for a fun shared experience.

Address: Carl Cronje Dr, Tygervalley, Cape Town
Contact: 021 949 4439
Website: www.coolrunnings.capetown


*5. Wiesenhof Adventure *

Cool off in the water and get involved in fun activities with the kids at the Wiesenhof Adventure Park in Stellenbosch. There are multiple trampolines, water slides, foam pits, mountain biking trails, and more at the park.

During the December and January season, visitors are not able to book and entrance is given to those first-come-first serve basis. The Wild Waters area is only open on the weekends and bikes and scooters are available for hire in the other themed areas.

Rates for the park are priced according to the time and area, details of the pricing can be found here:
https://wapark.co.za/rates-and-times/

The adventure park is open on Thursday to Friday from 1pm – 6pm and on weekends from 10am to 6pm.

Address: Wiesenhof Adventure Park, off the R44 12 km North of Stellenbosch
Contact: 065 820 2737
Website: ww.wapark.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *5 things to do with kids in Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/5-things-to-do-with-kids-in-cape-town
> 
> 5 kid-friendly activities in Cape Town
> 
> *1. Iziko Planetarium and Digital Dome *
> 
> Bring the kids along and travel into outer space as you learn about the stars and solar system in the multi-sensory Digital Dome. This edutainment experience is an ideal way for young children to learn in a fun environment.
> 
> Entrance costs R60 per adult (19 years and older) and R30 for children and pensioners.
> 
> The museum is open from Tuesday to Sunday from 9am-5pm and on Wednesdays until 7pm.
> 
> Address: 25 Queen Victoria Street, Cape Town
> Contact: 021 481 3900
> Website: www.iziko.org.za/museums/planetarium
> 
> 
> *2. Clay Cafe*
> 
> Create works of art at the Clay Cafe in Hout Bay this holiday. Visitors of all ages can go and pick out ceramic clay items of their choice from an array of mugs, bowls, pot plants, heart-shaped paper weights and more, then paint them at a table while also having a milkshake or cup of coffee.
> 
> Multiple tools, stencils and paint colours are available and are fun to experiment with to create your own works of art. Once your masterpieces are complete, you can take them to Clay Cafe’s reception desk in the entrance where they will wait to be fired, and your pieces will be ready to collect within three weeks after the date.
> 
> There is an open garden play area for children and a restaurant which is perfect for a summer lunch.
> 
> Clay Cafe is open every day from 9am-5pm, although this is subject to change on public holidays.
> 
> Address: The Clay Cafe 4080. Hout Bay Main Road. Oppsite Bokkemanskloof estate
> Hout Bay, Western Cape, South Africa
> Contact: 076 810 5120
> Website: www.claycafe.co.za
> 
> 
> *3. World of Birds Wildlife Sanctuary and Monkey Park*
> 
> This sanctuary in Hout Bay (just down the road from Clay Cafe) is home to more than 3 000 local and exotic birds and other small animals such as cheeky squirrel monkeys and cute tortoises, and the whole family will enjoy visiting and learning about these creatures.
> 
> Visitors can walk through the monkey jungle and capture candid moments with the friendly squirrel monkeys who are never shy to interact with you (or try to help themselves to your possessions—keep car keys, phones, wallets, and water bottles out of reach!), or look at the parrots, owls, falcons, pelicans, turkeys, quails, and many, many more feathered friends.
> 
> Entrance to the sanctuary costs R120 a head for adults, R45 for children and R75 for pensioners and students (with proof of identity).
> 
> World of Birds is open from 9am-5pm seven days a week.
> 
> Address: 4914 Valley Road, Hout Bay, Cape Town
> Contact: 021 790 2730
> Website: www.worldofbirds.org.za
> 
> 
> *4. Cool Runnings Tobogganing *
> 
> Fly through the twists and turns of the Cool Runnings tobogganing track in Tygervalley. The activity is suitable for adults and children and is a safe way to experience an adrenaline rush on an intricate course of steel tracks in a wheeled bobsled. Visitors are hauled on their toboggan up to the top of the track and from there the brief but exciting journey starts as they speed back down to the bottom.
> 
> A café is on-site at Cool Runnings offering drinks, light snacks and lunch meals.
> 
> Kids under the age of three are not allowed to go on this ride. Rides start at R50, and the more rides taken, the cheaper the tickets are. Young children can sit in the same bobsled as their parents for a fun shared experience.
> 
> Address: Carl Cronje Dr, Tygervalley, Cape Town
> Contact: 021 949 4439
> Website: www.coolrunnings.capetown
> 
> 
> *5. Wiesenhof Adventure *
> 
> Cool off in the water and get involved in fun activities with the kids at the Wiesenhof Adventure Park in Stellenbosch. There are multiple trampolines, water slides, foam pits, mountain biking trails, and more at the park.
> 
> During the December and January season, visitors are not able to book and entrance is given to those first-come-first serve basis. The Wild Waters area is only open on the weekends and bikes and scooters are available for hire in the other themed areas.
> 
> Rates for the park are priced according to the time and area, details of the pricing can be found here:
> https://wapark.co.za/rates-and-times/
> 
> The adventure park is open on Thursday to Friday from 1pm – 6pm and on weekends from 10am to 6pm.
> 
> Address: Wiesenhof Adventure Park, off the R44 12 km North of Stellenbosch
> Contact: 065 820 2737
> Website: ww.wapark.co.za


You do know that title is going to get numerous pedophiles to visit our forum for many years to come don't you?

Ahem....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*Game of Cones – 6 ice cream spots to enjoy*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/game-of-cones-6-ice-cream-spots-to-enjoy

*1. The Creamery*

Selling naturally made ice cream using full cream milk, The Creamery produces smooth and memorable scoops. With a vast variety of cool treats ranging from waffles, milkshakes and cookies topped with ice cream to unique flavours of the month, The Creamery is the place to be.

Those looking for a late night fix can visit this chilled-out café until as late as 11pm.

*Contact: *021 686 3975
*Address: *Shop 4, Newlands Quarter, Dean Street, Newlands, Cape Town, 7700
*Website: *www.thecreamery.co.za


*2. Moro Gelato*

Savour the unique taste of artisanal Gelato, served with a crisp wafer biscuit and molten dark or white chocolate. Enjoy traditional Italian flavours like, Pistachio, Marchese and Nocciola made with high quality ingredients.

Address: 165 Long St, Cape Town City Centre, Cape Town, 8000
Website: www.morogelato.co.za


*3. Unframed Ice Cream*

Grab some seriously smooth serving of artisanal ice cream at Unframed. Enjoy a particularly health selection for fruit-lovers featuring, black current sorbet, apricot and blue coconut. There are also vegan options available to cater to all ice cream lovers.

Contact: 063 601 0287
Address: 45C Kloof St, Gardens, Cape Town, 8001
Website: www.unframed.co.za

*4. Gelato Mania*

If you’re in the mood for an especially indulgent scoop, visit Gelato Mania. Serving up decadent flavours like chocolate brownies, lemon meringue or cookies and caramel.

*Contact: *073 201 8650
*Address: *65 Main Rd, Green Point, Cape Town, 8051
*Website: *www.gelatomania.co.za
*

5. The Diary Den*

Help yourself to a good old classic soft serve at The Dairy Den. With unique black Oreo cones to hold each soft serve flavour and interesting toppings including mini-doughnuts and flakes.

*Contact: *076 401 9895
*Address: *148 Main Road, Sea Point 8005 Cape Town, Western Cape


*6. Crumbs & Cream *
If you like your ice cream with a little extra something, make your way to Crumbs & Cream. Dishing out some interesting options like ice cream tacos and ice cream sandwiches, this ice cream hang is sure to appease even the most adventurous at heart.

Contact: 081 343 2761
Address: 16 Regent Rd, Sea Point, Cape Town, 8060
Website: www.crumbsandcream.co.za

_My comment: How fortunate for me that none of these is on the West Coast, or even Northern suburbs!!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*SPRING TIDE ALERT!*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/christmas-spring-tide-alert


A warning has been issued by the National Sea Rescue Institute (NSRI) cautioning the public to be aware of the full moon spring tide, which has already started and will increase in intensity towards its peak this Saturday December 22.

This spring tide alert applies from today to December 26, and the tide will bring higher than normal high tides and a lower than normal low tides.

Rock anglers fishing along the coastline, bathers, beach walkers, and coastal hikers are urged to be cautious especially in the afternoons when the tides will be at their highest, leaving very little space for beach goers.

Anglers are advised that places they have fished from in the past week may be submerged at high tide during this time, and those hiking on the coastline should be aware that their proposed route may not be accessible because of the higher than usual tide.

The NSRI is appealing to parents to make sure their children have responsible adult supervision when they are at the beach or in and around any water.

As many people find rip currents hard to identify, the public is urged to only swim at beaches where and when lifeguards are on duty and to swim within the safe demarcated swimming zones shown by lifeguards’ red and yellow flags.

Make sure you have the National Sea Rescue Emergency number on your phone or Google NSRI to find the closest emergency number to the area you are visiting.

Do not go into the water to try and help someone in difficulty but rather throw them something that floats (for example, Sea Rescue’s Pink Rescue Buoy) and call for help.

Emergency Services are on high alert and wish all water users a safe festive season.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> leaving very little space for beach goers.



This will make it interesting to see how the thousands of holidaymakers get their spot on the beaches 
Lol...
I can picture the scene - an excited Vaalie family finally finding parking near Clifton and walking all the way down with umbrellas and all - only to see like 4 metres of beach width.... hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town voted greatest city on Earth*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-voted-greatest-city-on-earth

*It comes as no surprise that Cape Town was voted as the greatest city on Earth in the Telegraph Travel Awards survey for 2018, making this the sixth year in a row that the Mother City has claimed the top spot.










*

The Telegraph Travel Awards performs an annual survey to find out Telegraph Travel readers’ favourite cities.

Over 45 000 readers responded to the survey and Cape Town was placed at number one, above popular cities such as New York and Tokyo.

Venice surprisingly dropped down to seventh place after having held a spot in the top three for six years in a row. Meanwhile, Seville, a small city in Spain, is slowly climbing the ranks, going from holding 13th place three years ago to holding fourth place in 2018.

Sydney, Florence and New York held their positions from last year’s awards.

From Table Mountain to wine farms to the penguins of Boulders beach, not to mention the laid-back Capetonian lifestyle, there are dozens of reasons tourists and locals flock to the Mother City’s shores.
Here are several reasons why our beloved city was voted the greatest on Earth this year. 

1. The exquisite Winelands
2. Our ideal beaches, which make up the city’s unreal natural landscape.
3. Table Mountain, the landmark of Cape Town 
4. The African penguins who waddle along the beaches
5. Delicious eating out options such as La Colombe, which ranks as the sixth-best fine-dining restaurant in the world according to TripAdvisor

Top 10 cities in the world as voted by the Telegraph Travel Readers (UK) 

1. Cape Town
2. Tokyo
3. Vancouver
4. Seville
5. Sydney
6. New York
7. Venice
8. Florence
9. Rome
10. San Francisco

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

If you're taking a meander down to the West Coast, do pop in to Darling Sweets, where they make the most divine toffees (my favourites are Coffee and Chili (unfortunately not in the same toffee)! 

And these lovable creatures too!

And don't forget ... I'm in Yzerfontein which is only about 20 mins. from Darling. Pop in to my place too for a coffee and a vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town Street Parade*
*January 2, 2019 @ 12:00 pm - 10:00 pm*
FREE

https://www.capetownetc.com/events/cape-town-street-parade

*Get ready for Africa’s Biggest Cultural Festival!*






















Cape Town Street Parade, in partnership with the City of Cape Town, the Western Cape Government and Coca Cola (Peninsula Beverages), again promises a world class event on January 2 2019 for the residents of Cape Town and for visitors to the Mother City.

Previously known as the Tweede Nuwe Jaar Minstrel Parade, the organisers of the new format Cape Town Street Parade have worked to build an inclusive carnival for everyone who participates in it and who support it – its stakeholders, communities and all cultures and religions.

Minstrel troupes from all areas across Cape Town will perform in the streets of the city centre between Keizersgracht Street in District Six and Rose Street in the Bo Kaap, building on the long tradition and legacy of Tweede Nuwe Jaar which has been celebrated in the Cape for over 110 years.

“Last year we saw the best Tweede Nuwe Jaar celebrations that Cape Town has seen in many years. This year we will build on that success and look forward to a spectacular community event that is the biggest cultural event in Africa. We are encouraged by the large number of troupes that have already registered for 2019, and we expect at least 50 troupes to participate on the day,” says Muneeb Gambeno, Director of the Kaapse Klopse Karnival Association (KKKA), organisers of the Cape Town Street Parade.

Mayoral Committee Member for Safety and Security, and Social Services, Alderman JP Smith, says the City is proud to be one of the sponsors of the celebrations: “This is a key cultural event for all the residents of Cape Town, and the well organised event that we saw last year made great strides in developing this into an iconic event that rivals some of the greatest street parades in the world. The event draws a diversity of cultures from across the city. It is recognised globally as being synonymous with Cape Town alongside Table Mountain.”

For the second year, a special Tweede Nuwe Jaar theme song has been produced for the celebrations, and this year, the song titled “It’s a Cape Town thing, n Kaapse ding!” is sung by local artist Shadley Schroeder. The song can be heard on the 2018 highlights video which can be viewed on the Cape Town Street Parade’s Facebook page, and it will be performed as part of the entertainment on the Grand Parade.

*Entertainment starts from 12pm, with an opening ceremony on the Grand Parade at around 1pm and celebrations will continue up until 10pm.*

The event expects to draw crowds of between 60 000 and 100 000 people, with the live entertainment including artists such as the legendary Loukmaan Adams, TDV.91 and other live bands, and Waseef Piekaan will perform MC duties.

Street acts include Street Activations, Football Freestylers, Khoisan Plasterz – Freestyle Dance Crew, Thandi Swartbooi Township Dance Academy, 7 Steps Drumline, 20Sk8 Skate Development and the Bo-Kaap Blikkie Band. Audiences will enjoy a Life-size Puppet and can participate in Live Mural Painting with Russel Abrahams and Yay Abe.

*There will be limited Gold Circle Tickets going on sale just before Christmas for R100 a ticket. This area will allow patrons the best views of the Minstrels and is positioned right in front of the Coke Gig Rig where live acts play on the day. Follow on Cape Town Street Parade social media for news of the release date of these tickets.*

*All troupes are required to register with the KKKA by December 21* and can contact Dennis Petersen on denis.petersen@gmail.com or 072 145 1597.


*My comment: We need to start a Vaping Troupe, with our theme song being, "It's a Vape Thing/Dis 'n Vape Ding" sung by [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]. Who will be the lead singer?*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> My comment: We need to start a Vaping Troupe, with our theme song being, "It's a Vape Thing/Dis 'n Vape Ding" sung by g0g. Who will be the lead singer?


That would need to be @Silver !

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> That would need to be @Silver !
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the vote of confidence @Raindance 
But I think @Hooked should try do the vocals on the loudspeakers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence @Raindance
> But I think @Hooked
> should try do the vocals on the loudspeakers





Silver said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence @Raindance
> But I think @Hooked should try do the vocals on the loudspeakers



@Silver @Raindance I'll be the drummer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@Silver @Raindance @Hooked , been known to play the fool quite good,  will that get me in?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> @Silver @Raindance @Hooked , been known to play the fool quite good,  will that get me in?



@Room Fogger You're in! We needed someone to play the fool. It can be a tricky instrument to play.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

From West Coast Way on FB (not for the faint-hearted!)




Are you up for adventure in 2019?
West Coast Way is taking you to Gansbaai for cage diving with Caleb Express Tours.

R1 950 per person including transport.

Tour description:

We will be meeting in Cape Town at a meeting point you desire. Heading to Kleinbaai harbour, a suburb of Gansbaai about 2h15 out of Cape Town.

You will then be required to complete the necessary indemnity forms followed by breakfast. This is then followed by a safety briefing with our tour guide after which our boat departs from the harbour.

Our boat and crew
The vessel is manned by the Skipper and Dive Master, a tour guide, a shark handler and a videographer.

The boat is equipped with sufficient diving equipment to accommodate all our guest on their cage dive and the diver ensures that everyone is safe and comfortable with the experience. The boat is also equipped with all the necessary safety gear as well as a life-boat large enough to accommodate all the guest should it become necessary.

Divers can spend at least 20 minutes in the cage unless shark sighting are really meagre when time in the cage will be limited. 
We can only accommodate 20 people per trip, the big advantage in the reduction of waiting time before and after dives.

Highlights:
All diving equipment
See other marine life including Seals and Whales
20 min to Anchor point
Light breakfast and lunch included
2h15 drive from Cape Town

*Contact us now for your seat: tours@westcoastway.co.za or call 0861 321 777*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Table Mountain Cableway best questions of 2018*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/table-mountain-cableway-best-questions-of-2018

Here are a few of the most entertaining, confusing and downright ridiculous questions people asked about the Mother City’s favourite attraction in 2018.

1. *[Visitor message sent from Facebook, which requires Internet to use]*: Hi I can’t go onto the internet – is it possible for u to send me and prices pls at least then just for an adult if not able to send all I had it all on a screenshot and not sure what happened to it?

2. I’m from eastern cape. How much do you pay for table mountain? And those activities and tours, do they cost extra because I’m single?

3. How much to go up in that cage?

4. Can one bungee jump from the cable car?

5. How much is it to go up in that cable train?

6. When I redeem a free ticket on my birthday, can my 2 kids travel with me at no cost?

7. Is it possible to drive up to the mountain?

8. Tell me, in your opinion, what is so special about Table Mountain?

9. How does the one way ticket work – how does one come back?

10. How much to spend two nights at a hotel?

11. I see the cable car is closed for annual maintenance. Can I use a bus to get to the top as an alternative?

12. Why can’t I find a KFC at the top of the mountain?

13. I am the big fan of Table Mountain. Which place is this?

14. Since I had visited table mountain in few days ago and my online ticket expires on 31.12.2018. is that unlimited to use before the expire day or only used for one time?

15. Where are you guys and is this a restaurant?

16. Is Table Mountain next to or on top of Robben Island?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Your ultimate 2019 Cape festival guide*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/your-ultimate-2019-cape-festival-guide

*Open Streets, January 27*
For an entire exciting day of entertainment, play, and getting in touch with their surrounding community, people can wander, cycle, skate and dance in a car-free road with friends and family, as well as explore the various entertainment (both free and charged) and food stalls on offer. A stretch of road is closed for the day to all motorised vehicles to host Open Streets.
There is no fee for joining in on the fun.

Where: Bree Street, Cape Town CBD
No cost
Website: openstreets.org.za

There will also be two other Open Streets days in two other areas later this year: King Langalibalele Drive in Langa on February 24, and Eisleben Road in Mitchells Plain on March 31.


*Up The Creek Music Festival, February 7-10*
_*(How about making this a Vape Meet?)*_* 
*





A little smaller and more intimate than some of the popular festivals, Up the Creek is four days of camping by the Breede River, summery heat, and music on three stages by lekker local musos, which this year include well-known acts Grassy Spark, Piet Botha and Hot Water, to name but a few. 

Bring your inflatable water toys along (and sunscreen), pitch a tent, and soak up the good vibes.

Where: Breede River, Swellendam
Cost: Early Bird: R770, Full Weekend: R1 120, Full Weekend & Transport (includes a return shuttle from and to central Cape Town), Friday-Sunday: R970
Website: www.upthecreek.co.za


*Cape Town International Jazz Festival, March 29 and 30*
The names of the 40 artists performing at this year’s installment of the continent’s largest jazz festival have been revealed, and as usual the lineup of local and international musicians is filled with talent and promises a weekend of rich sounds and diverse music genres.

Where: CTICC, Cape Town CBD
Cost: Early Bird: R999, Weekend Pass: R1 290, Day Pass: R850
Website: www.capetownjazzfest.com
*

South African Cheese Festival, April 26-28*
As Southern Africa’s largest culinary event, you can imagine there is an absolute tonne of different cheeses to find and try at this award-winning festival in the scenic Cape Winelands. Whether you love a good mild young Gouda or have a taste for sharp, aromatic cheeses, you will not leave this festival unsatisfied. Plus, cheese goes excellently with wine.

Where: Sandringham, Stellenbosch
Cost: Adults: R180, Children (2-13 years): R20, Senior Citizens: R120
Website: www.cheesefestival.co.za

Tickets are not available at the gate; you can purchase yours from Computicket or from any Shoprite or Checkers store.

*Wacky Wine Weekend, June 7-9*
For three days, you can wander through the many vineyards and elegant wine estates that the Robertson Wine Valley boasts and taste the wide range of grape blends on offer (with tastings led by skilled local winemakers) along with fantastic wine farm cuisine while enjoying entertainment provided at the wineries.

There’s no need to leave the kids behind for the weekend as the festival offers plenty of activities and non-alcoholic beverage options for young ones.

Where: Robertson Wine Valley
Cost: Wacky Wine Weekend has not yet updated its ticket costs on Webtickets.
Website: www.wackywineweekend.com

*Jive Cape Town Funny Festival, July 1-28*
If you find yourself in need of a good laugh this July, the Baxter Theatre in Rondebosch will be the place to get a hearty dose of humour and also appreciate the hilariousness and talent of our local comedians as well as some international ones.

Where: The Baxter Theatre, Rondebosch
Cost: Prices will vary from show to show. Tickets are not yet available but will be being sold on Webtickets soon.
Website: www.funnyfestival.co.za


*Rocking the Daisies, October*
The dates and line-up for the festival this year have not yet been announced, but this annual music festival is well worth adding to your 2019 calendar. Rocking the Daisies has seen local and international musicians, from the new up-and-comers to famous names like 6lack (USA), Desmond and the Tutus (SA), alt-J (UK), and MGMT (US), to name a few, over the 13 years it has been running.

There are three large stages each dedicated to different genres, from rock to electro, with one stage on the ‘beach’ by the venue’s dam which festival goers can swim in as they enjoy the atmosphere.

Where: Cloof Wine Estate, Darling
Cost: Tickets have not yet been made available for 2019, but prices in 2018 ranged from R595-R895 and may or may not be higher this year.
Website: www.rockingthedaisies.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

WOW! Can't believe this is here where I live! It was posted on FB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*High Tea on Table Mountain*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

That's amazing @Hooked
Nice to know and thanks for posting

I love Table Mountain. The views up there are absolutely incredible and breathtaking.
Haven't been up for a long time. Need to go up again and have a vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Proudly SA! Tiny SA beach-side eatery named ‘Best in the World!’
*
A 20-seater beach-side restaurant in Paternoster on the Western Cape was just named “Best restaurant in the world” at the World Restaurant Awards!

Opened by chef Kobus van der Merwe, the Wolfgat Restaurant focuses on sustainable, local food. Each sitting can only host a maximum of 20 people for a seven-course tasting menu. Van der Merwe and his staff forage for ingredients daily, creating delicious dishes straight from their natural surroundings.

“Sustainable seafood, local lamb and venison, and seasonal veldkos is featured, enhanced by wild herbs, seaweeds from the local rock pools, and pickings from the garden,” boasts the website. “Some of the elements on the tasting menu take weeks of preparation, while other ingredients are handpicked on the day for the exact number of bookings received.”

*The Wolfgat cave*
The restaurant building dates back around 130 years, but the Wolfgat cave is also situated on the property which boasts huge archaeological and geological significance.

“The place is super simple, rustic yet perfectly elegant. We sat by the fireplace. The restaurant is directly on the beach with an ocean view. We could watch the fishermen go out, come back and empty the catch from their brightly coloured boats.”

Wolfgat also scored points for its unique ‘Strandveld’ menu, its focus on providing jobs for locals, and its focus on sustainability.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

This is unbelievable! These are the rules of a FB group:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> This is unbelievable! These are the rules of a FB group:
> 
> View attachment 158619



The Centurion page also got similar rules. I can understand it. Sometimes it really can get out of hand with all the cure-alls and scams that people post online.

Although "Stop smoking stuff" does sound a bit sketchy. Can always argue vaping is harm reduction .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Table View motorists beware!!!*

*Spike in Table View hijackings*
Residents of Table View have been warned to be on high alert in the area in light of a marked increase in hijacking incidents over the past several weeks.

“Criminals are stealing occupied vehicles in a violent manner, focusing on those members of the public that are going about their business very early in the morning or very late at night,” a notice by the Table View Neighbourhood Watch reads.

Speaking to IOL, a resident of the area said she had fallen victim to a smash-and-grab just last weekend. Two men allegedly smashed her car’s passenger side window when she stopped at a red light. The men demanded her phone, and when one could not find it, he climbed in through the window and entered the car. Fortunately, her husband was driving in front of her and managed to manhandle the assailant. The two men proceeded to hit the back of her husband’s head and made an escape.

Grant Lemos, Neighbourhood Watch chairperson, said that a number of cab drivers have also been attacked recently.

Chairperson of the area’s Community Police Forum (CPF) said although Table View has the fastest-growing population in the Western Cape and has the worst-resourced police station. “The provincial average is one SAPS member to 560 community members. We are sitting with a ratio of 1 to 970. We have a very committed SAPS station that is battling to cope with the chronic lack of resources,” he said.

https://www.capetownetc.com/news/spike-in-table-view-hijackings

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town Pizza & Pasta Festival 2019*
*February 23 @ 12:00 pm - 5:00 pm*

Expect gourmet pizza and pasta dishes, dessert pairings, wine pairings, craft beer pairings, LIVE music, kiddies entertainment, 360 degree views of Table Mountain, Granger Bay, V&A Waterfront, CT Stadium, and much, much more.

PIZZA & PASTA EATING COMPETITION

This edition of the Cape Town Pizza & Pasta Festival will include a PIZZA and a PASTA eating competition. Battle it out to WIN amazing prizes on the day, TBA.

Categories:
Pizza eating contest – Male
Pizza eating contest – Female
Pasta eating contest – Male
Pasta eating context – Female

Total cost: R200 including admission into the festival as well as the food provided. These tickets can be purchased through Webtickets or any Pick n Pay store nationwide or click here.

LINE UP TBA

*Kids U13 get in free!

Tickets on sale now, through Webtickets & any Pick n Pay store or by clicking here. (https://webtickets.co.za/)

Early Birds R60 (very limited)
Normal Birds R80
Late Birds R100
Door R120 (if available)

T’s & C’s apply.

For more information & vendor enquries please email capetownpizzapastafest@gmail.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*WIN: Tickets to the Cape Town Motor Show*

The Cape Town Motor Show (CTMS) is ready to wow car fans and their families and friends again at GrandWest Casino and Entertainment World, March 2-3 2019. The show promises a weekend of memorable experiences and excitement for all car and bike enthusiasts, petrolheads and casual fans, at an auto show that stretches the length and breadth of GrandWest’s exhibition and outdoor spaces. 

*Here are 10 reasons to head to the Cape Town Motor Show.*
The Cape Town Motor Show (CTMS) is ready to wow car fans and their families and friends again at GrandWest Casino and Entertainment World, March 2-3 2019. The show promises a weekend of memorable experiences and excitement for all car and bike enthusiasts, petrolheads and casual fans, at an auto show that stretches the length and breadth of GrandWest’s exhibition and outdoor spaces. 

Here are 10 reasons to head to the Cape Town Motor Show.

*1. Dare a Drift Flip or Go With a Pro at Driftkhana*

The highly-specialised skill of drifting will be on full-throttle display with all the spectacular action hosted by XS Promotions. For those who want to do more than to simply watch the wheel-spinning and tyre-smoking, there’s the opportunity to take a drift flip, or even go with a pro as passenger at the Driftkhana event, where obstacles are added into the mix. Tickets to both can be purchased separately via Computicket or at the show.

*2. View and Test the New Models in The Grand Arena*

The Grand Arena is the place to see the very best new models and concepts from the top manufacturers in South Africa. Joining us this year are BMW, Shelby, Lexus, Mazda, Toyota, Suzuki, Ford, and VW, amongst others. Best of all, several of the brands will offer test drives on-site. What more is there to think about?

*3. Rock Out with Dusty Rebels and The Bombshells and The Miss Bombshell Betty Pageant *

After their wildly popular debut at CTMS last year, Dusty Rebels and the Bombshells will be back, offering visitors an experience of the good old days of vintage 40s, 50s and 60s Rock ‘n’ Roll style. Check out the cars, the fashion and the music of the era, and make a point of attending the Miss Bombshell Betty pageant, hosted by the always-delightful Blue Haired Betty at 2pm on Sunday March 3.

*4. Challenge the 4×4 Challenge Tracks*

The Wildebeest 4×4 Challenge Club hosts the ever-popular 4×4 track on both Saturday and Sunday, built for all classes of vehicles to challenge technical skills as well as different vehicle capabilities. Saturday’s highlight will be the Extreme 4×4 Challenge, so come and see how these extraordinary 4x4s ramp and jump their way through the highly-technical course, or join as a passenger to experience the thrills first-hand.

*5. Kit up in The Sun Exhibits Hall*

There are lots of extras that go with being a car owner. And it will pay to visit the Sun Exhibits Hall, where all the dealers and suppliers that make motoring such a personal pleasure will be offering deals and discounts on products like insurance, parts, accessories, apparel, collectors’ items, and gear.

*6. Get the Full VIP Zone Experience*

The much-desired VIP ticket gets you some special treatment this year. Besides access to the exclusive VIP area in the Sun Park, you receive a light lunch, drinks vouchers, a drift ride from the folks at XS promotions, a 4×4 drive experience from the Wildebeest Challenge Club, a CTMS cap and shirt, and an entry to win the amazing custom MG build by Cape Kustoms. A great all-round CTMS experience for just R950 via Computicket.

*7. Enter the Show & Shine Stancewars*

Leading audio experts Soundmatch will deliver a world-class Show & Shine event called Stancewars on Sunday March 3, with a wide range of the finest cars showcasing custom builds. Anyone can enter their pride and joy at any Soundmatch branch around the city. Prizes on offer include Best Wheel, Best Classic Car, Best Interior, Best Race Theme, and others.

*8. Join the Sound Off Competition and World Record Attempt*

Soundmatch will also host an internationally-recognised Sound Off audio competition in association with IASCA (the standard by which mobile electronics performance is measured). The louder the sound, the greater the chance to win, and the aim this year is to beat the world record for collective volume. There are limited entries, though, at R200 per car. Enter at any Soundmatch branch around Cape Town.

*9. Time Travel in the Market Hall Nostalgia Zone *

The Nostalgia Zone has been so popular with visitors, it has been given the entire Market Hall this year. Join the Crankhandle Club for a trip down automotive memory lane, with its vehicles dating as far back as the early 1900s. Check out some of the most rare and unique motor vehicles in the world, including beautifully-restored models and the products that make it possible for these classics to be brought back to their original or showroom conditions.

*10. Enter the Ultimate Classic Car Giveaway*

A highlight for true classic fans is the opportunity to drive away with a custom rebuild of a 1970s era MGB GT. This special project boasts a complete rebuild, some unique Cape Kustoms elements and a 3.9-litre Rover V8 motor. Enter to win by purchasing some CTMS merchandise at the MG display, and look out for the additional bike giveaway, the details of which are yet to be revealed.

*Win tickets to the Cape Town Motor Show and experience an array of festivities on offer, tailored for car-lovers and more. *

*Prize Details:*

Two lucky readers can win two tickets each to the Cape Town Motor show taking place from March 2-3 2019.

*How to enter:*
*Simply enter your details on the form below so we can contact you if you win.*
*My comment: You'll find the form at the bottom of the FB article: *
https://www.capetownetc.com/competitions/win-tickets-to-the-cape-town-motor-show


*Competition Ts & Cs:
– *The winners will be announced *on Facebook*
– Winners will be contacted via details entered on form on* Thursday February 28*
– Winners are required to claim their prize by Friday, March 1 or another winner will be drawn
– Prizes are not refundable and cannot be exchanged for money
– Transport will not be provided.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Armed Forces Day - I came across this on FB and I just had to post it! The army wouldn't be much good if SA is ever invaded from the sea

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*Battery Park at the V&A Waterfront: Skate, Swim, Shop + Picnic*
https://insideguide.co.za/cape-town/things-to-do/battery-park/

"Tired of taxis? Irked by Uber? Or just looking for a scenic, safe and convenient way to get from the V&A Waterfront into Cape Town’s CBD? May we introduce Battery Park, a 1.2-hectare urban park at the V&A Waterfront, whose canal provides the perfect pathway for water taxis to transport passengers from the V&A Waterfront to the Cape Town International Convention Centre (CTICC). [my emphasis] [My comment: Get a water taxi to Vape Fest!  ]

In addition to this convenient canal, the park offers a range of other attractions that make it a destination in itself. We’re talking a walking (and running) path, benches, a piazza with a coffeeshop and shops, a skatepark, pavillion, lush lawns, an AstroTurf multi-court, plus a four-story parking garage (for easy access).

The Canal is designed for swimming, stand-up paddleboarding and kayaking, and it also provides an accessible pathway for water taxis to transport passengers from the V&A Waterfront to the CTICC.

The Piazza is a central space, surrounded by shops, a restaurant and lush gardens.

The Play Area consists of an AstroTurf multi-court for netball, basketball and soccer games, and a skatepark built to world-class standards using lightweight construction by famous skatepark designer Mark Baker.

The Pavilion, similar to an amphitheatre, offers shelter from the wind and will host various entertainment. Look forward to the Galileo Open Air Cinema experience held here, too.

The Park is fully wheelchair friendly, with elevated areas offering stunning views of the V&A Waterfront and surrounding city streets. It’s the perfect place for a chilled picnic or a relaxed walk or run.

*Battery Park: Did you know?*
The Park, as its name suggests, contains rear ramparts of the historical Amsterdam Battery, which was constructed by the Dutch in 1784 to defend Table Bay Harbour from attack. To accentuate the look and feel of the old Battery, stone-filled gabion walls have been used throughout the park.

During its construction, huge focus was spent re-establishing the connection between the city and the sea, retaining the Amsterdam Battery as a new heritage site, and creating the line of sight between the Battery and the Noon Day gun on Signal Hill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cool Food and Wine Fest: Make it a wine weekend of fun in Elgin*

https://www.traveller24.com/TravelP...-find-your-long-weekend-fun-in-elgin-20170421

"The Elgin Wine valley will opens its doors to visitors from far and wide for the annual Elgin Cool Wine and Country Food Festival to be held over the weekend of 27-28 April 2019, from 10h00 until 17h00 daily.

Located less than an hour’s drive from Cape Town, the Elgin Valley offers city-dwellers and visitors to the Mother City, the perfect countryside escape. 

... the festival offers a chance to indulge in South Africa’s best cool climate wines accompanied by some delicious food offerings ...

Entertainment includes performances by live bands, art exhibitions, nature walks, vertical tastings and cellar tours. Each venue will offer different dishes, along with their signature wines, to tantalise your taste buds and keep those bellies filled. These include a la carte menus, farm style picnics, food trucks and much more. Your kids and pets are not forgotten either. Plenty of the wine farms will have child-friendly activities on offer to keep your tots and tweens safe and entertained. Children under the age of 18, and accompanied by an adult, enter for free and many of the farms are also dog-friendly.


Where: Elgin Wine Valley - Click here to see participating wine farms 
https://ecwcf.winesofelgin.co.za/index.php?page=programme-and-map

When: 27 April and 28 April
Time: 10:00 to 17:00 daily
Ticket info: Weekend access is R200 per person or a day pass is R150 per person - Click here for more info

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

If they were closer to me I would be there tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*Here’s why Cape Town number plates are changing from “CA” to “CAA”*

It’s the end of an era for this current batch of Cape Town number plates. Motorists are in for a big change as early as this week, as the city begins to roll out licenses beginning with “CAA”, rather than “CA”.

Why are Cape Town number plates changing?
It’s simply a game of numbers. Almost every possible variation of the “CA” plates have been taken by car owners across the province. The local code of the Mother City has been exhausted, meaning that a new variation has to be introduced so people can continue to register new vehicles.

It’s a testament to just how many vehicles are on the road in Cape Town. The city is often identified as South Africa’s most congested and technical issues such as these serve as a perfect illustration.

The good news is that you can still transfer your old plates to a new vehicle if you so wish. Furthermore, registering your vehicle with the new “CAA” comes at no extra cost, unless you’re feeling frivolous.

he bad news is that authorities can’t predict the exact day that the changeover will happen. And, they are at the mercy of their technology: Once the final “CA” plate has been sold, the registration systems will not allow any new licenses to be processed that day.

“At the moment that available CA combinations run out, the system will not permit new licence numbers to be issued for the rest of that day. Anyone waiting for a new licence mark will have to wait until the next business day for a CAA number to be issued.”

“This disruption is unavoidable for technical reasons, and members of the public are requested to be patient with registering authorities on the day of the changeover.”

Details of the special license number fees and further information on the new Cape Town number plates can be found on the Department of Transport and Public Works website.

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/why-cape-town-number-plates-change-caa-when/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Here’s why Cape Town number plates are changing from “CA” to “CAA”*/



I found out the real reason and it's got nothing to do with numbers/technical issues. It's so that we all know that it's a caa...


----------



## Hooked

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town has SA’s highest murder rate*

"Cape Town is the city with the highest murder rate in the country according to the 2018/19 State of Urban Safety in SA Report ...

The SA Cities Network report released on Thursday showed that almost 2500 people were murdered in Cape Town in the 2017/18 reporting period, which is 69 murders per 100 000 people.

Cape Town continues to buck the trend, with a murder rate that has steadily risen since 2009/10, increasing by almost 70% between 2009/10 and 2017/18, despite stabilising over three years (2014/15 to 2016/17).

The increase in the murder rate in Cape Town is presumably driven by gang violence, which has been exacerbated by the supply of thousands of illegal firearms to criminal gangs. Police investigations and court proceedings have implicated corrupt police officials as one source of the illegal firearms. "

https://www.msn.com/en-za/news/other/cape-town-has-sas-highest-murder-rate

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

I'm sure that my little town of Yzerfontein has the highest burglary incidence in South Africa. There are 2 - 3 break-ins *every night.* 

The modus operandi is to break in between 2 - 5 a.m. and they usually target houses where people are staying (which would be about a fifth of the houses here - the rest are holiday homes) and their Pick-don't-Pay is always the TV, laptops and mobiles. 

They remove the glass from windows and enter the house that way. Alarm systems don't stop them. They operate so quickly that they're in and out before Armed Response arrives - and we're a small town so at the most it would take 10 minutes for Armed Response to arrive on the scene. 

We have an Armed Response, Neighbourhood Watch and now another group who does foot patrols with tracker dogs, but they're unable to catch the culprits. SAPS operates here too but they have limited resources. The other night at about 3 a.m. there was a break-in in the road above me and the tracker dog lead the handler to the garbage cage on the pavement outside my house. I guess the guy(s) must have hid between it and the wall.

It's said that the burglars must live here, because no vehicles have been seen entering or exiting the town on the security cameras - and there is only one road into town. 

At a meeting a week or so ago N/Watch suggested that people install their own security cameras and gave a link to Takealot! Sorry folks! Nothing more that we can do. Go to Takealot. Great.

As for me, I've left the Neighbourhood Watch group which I iniated as I was sick and tired of the ridiculous messages which people were sending which had nothing to do with security concerns. I no longer belong to Armed Response either. What's the point of paying R400 per month for them to arrive *after* my house has been burgled?? In addition, I no longer switch on the alarm, because it never works the way that it's supposed to. It goes off when it shouldn't and doesn't go off when it should. One gets tired of phoning the company every few weeks to come and adjust the sensors.

I feel safe in my house as I have shutter-blinds on all the windows and, in addition, I've had shutter-blind doors installed outside the normal front and back doors. To me they're the best security that one could have. The engineer who installed them told me that it would take about 1.5 hours to break through them and it would make an incredible amount of noise, so I don't think anyone is going to break in here in a hurry.

If they do ... take my TV ... take my laptop ... *but don't take my mods and juice!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Cape Town has SA’s highest murder rate*
> 
> "Cape Town is the city with the highest murder rate in the country according to the 2018/19 State of Urban Safety in SA Report ...
> 
> The SA Cities Network report released on Thursday showed that almost 2500 people were murdered in Cape Town in the 2017/18 reporting period, which is 69 murders per 100 000 people.
> 
> Cape Town continues to buck the trend, with a murder rate that has steadily risen since 2009/10, increasing by almost 70% between 2009/10 and 2017/18, despite stabilising over three years (2014/15 to 2016/17).
> 
> The increase in the murder rate in Cape Town is presumably driven by gang violence, which has been exacerbated by the supply of thousands of illegal firearms to criminal gangs. Police investigations and court proceedings have implicated corrupt police officials as one source of the illegal firearms. "
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-za/news/other/cape-town-has-sas-highest-murder-rate



Alarming indeed @Hooked 
And I thought JHB had way higher stats on the violent crimes and murders.
Sad to hear about this because I always perceived Cape Town to be a MUCH safer place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Alarming indeed @Hooked
> And I thought JHB had way higher stats on the violent crimes and murders.
> Sad to hear about this because I always perceived Cape Town to be a MUCH safer place.



@Silver It probably is, depending on the area. Most of the murders are gang-related and since we don't live in those areas it doesn't have a direct affect on us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

My alarm sleeps next to me!
Best ***** i ever slept with...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> View attachment 163596
> My alarm sleeps next to me!
> Best ***** i ever slept with...
> 
> Regards



Gorgeous dog, @Raindance! I have two smaller alarms which sleep with me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Riebeek Valley Olive Festival 2019*

*

*

*Purchase tickets here https://riebeekvalleyolivefestival.co.za/ *


----------



## Hooked

*New Takealot collection points for Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/new-takealot-collection-points-for-cape-town

As part of its national launch of 25 new collection points across South Africa, Takealot has increased the number of pickup points for parcel delivery in the Western Cape to eight.

These new collection points, called Takealot Pickup Points, allow locals to have an alternative to their work or home address as the pickup point.

Customers can select the “Collect” option when checking out on Takealot and then select the location most convenient from them to have their order delivered to for easy collection.

In addition to the original Takealot Warehouse in Montague, Cape Town residents can now make use of new pickup points in Brackenfell, Milnerton, Parow, Woodstock, Somerset West, Westlake, and Tygervalley.

For added convenience, customers can also return items to these well-located pickup points, which are open seven days a week.

Collection times run from 10am to 7pm on weekdays and 11am to 5pm on weekends, as well as 11am to 5pm on public holidays, but hours are subject to change.

You can find information about the exact address of each pickup point here: 
https://www.takealot.com/about/takealot-pickup-point

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*DO YOU KNOW THIS MAN??*
*Homeless man saves dog walker from drowning*

https://www.capetownetc.com/news/homeless-man-saves-dog-walker-from-drowning

"A local by the name of Julian is searching for a homeless man who recently saved the life of his brother in Sea Point, and is encouraging anyone who knows the whereabouts of this man to let him know immediately.

Julian’s brother Martin is a professional dog walker who was taking a stroll in Sea Point when he slipped on some rocks and became trapped. He found himself unable to escape when one of his legs became wedged between two rocks, and he was unable to free himself. High tide had begun pushing in while Martin was taking his walk, and the water began rising as he struggled to free his leg.

When he realised that he was in danger of drowning he began crying out for help. This is when Jerome, a homeless man, walked past and heard Martin’s cries. He looked down and saw Martin trapped and helpless and quickly went to his aid, helping him keep his head above the water. He helped keep Martin calm while rescue services arrived to free him.

Martin’s trapped leg was broken as a result of the incident and he was rushed to hospital, where he underwent a four-hour-long surgery.

According to reports, passersby attempted to reward Jerome for saving Martin’s life, but he refused to take their money; according to him, he was just doing the right thing by helping Martin.

*If you know who Jerome may be, please contact CapeTalk with any information.*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> *DO YOU KNOW THIS MAN??*
> *Homeless man saves dog walker from drowning*
> 
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/homeless-man-saves-dog-walker-from-drowning
> 
> "A local by the name of Julian is searching for a homeless man who recently saved the life of his brother in Sea Point, and is encouraging anyone who knows the whereabouts of this man to let him know immediately.
> 
> Julian’s brother Martin is a professional dog walker who was taking a stroll in Sea Point when he slipped on some rocks and became trapped. He found himself unable to escape when one of his legs became wedged between two rocks, and he was unable to free himself. High tide had begun pushing in while Martin was taking his walk, and the water began rising as he struggled to free his leg.
> 
> When he realised that he was in danger of drowning he began crying out for help. This is when Jerome, a homeless man, walked past and heard Martin’s cries. He looked down and saw Martin trapped and helpless and quickly went to his aid, helping him keep his head above the water. He helped keep Martin calm while rescue services arrived to free him.
> 
> Martin’s trapped leg was broken as a result of the incident and he was rushed to hospital, where he underwent a four-hour-long surgery.
> 
> According to reports, passersby attempted to reward Jerome for saving Martin’s life, but he refused to take their money; according to him, he was just doing the right thing by helping Martin.
> 
> *If you know who Jerome may be, please contact CapeTalk with any information.*


It really is people like this that still gives me hope for mankind, not doing something for what may be gained, but because it’s the right thing to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> It really is people like this that still gives me hope for mankind, not doing something for what may be gained, but because it’s the right thing to do.



Yep - and then walking away and *not* posing for a pic of his good deed which he can then post to FB!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Robben Island introduces new price for locals 
[South Africans - not only Capetonians]*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/robben-island-introduces-new-price-for-locals

"Robben Island Museum will be introducing a two-tier pricing system, providing locals with a separate rate from international visitors, that will come into effective from June 2019 ...

The Robben Island tour includes a ferry return trip from Cape Town, transport on the island, a guided island tour and a guided prison tour by an ex-political prisoner ...

The island is home to various indigenous birds, reptiles and mammal species – funding from the tours helps to maintain conservation efforts of the ecosystem.

General tour prices currently cost R360 per adult and R200 per child under the age of 18 for both locals and internationals.

*New prices: *

Visitors Pricing
Locals R380 per adult R200 (children age 2-18)
International R550 per adult R300 (children age 2 -18)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Go back in time by spending 48 hours in Montagu*
https://www.traveller24.com/Explore...time-by-spending-48-hours-in-montagu-20190512

This isn't exactly Cape Town, but it's certainly worth a mention!

"Part of the Cape Country Routes is the 4-star, Art Deco Montagu Country Hotel. Its 32 hotel rooms are all uniquely decorated in a retro luxury style. Also expect truly exceptional breakfast, lunch and dinner with premium service. 

The original hotel, built in 1875 was a popular overnight stop for travellers wanting to rest their weary horses between Port Elizabeth and Cape Town; the present day hotel transports you to a bygone era of elegance and space. The hotel is within easy reach of the Klein Karoo Winelands, three golf courses are just minutes away from the hotel, and there are various scenic walking/cycling routes. Venture from here for wine tasting at Van Loveren, Springfield or Graham Beck or go lunching in Robertson.

An exciting new attraction offered by the hotel is the American Dream Car Tour – it offers a special way of showcasing Montagu and the surrounding areas as you are able to be driven in style to a wine tasting or to the mountains for a sunset glass of bubbly. 

The American Dream Cars 'fleet' has a 1956 Cadillac Sedan DeVille, 1964 Cadillac Sedan DeVille and a 1956 De Soto Fireflight Sportsman.


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> *Cape Town has SA’s highest murder rate*
> 
> "Cape Town is the city with the highest murder rate in the country according to the 2018/19 State of Urban Safety in SA Report ...
> 
> The SA Cities Network report released on Thursday showed that almost 2500 people were murdered in Cape Town in the 2017/18 reporting period, which is 69 murders per 100 000 people.
> 
> Cape Town continues to buck the trend, with a murder rate that has steadily risen since 2009/10, increasing by almost 70% between 2009/10 and 2017/18, despite stabilising over three years (2014/15 to 2016/17).
> 
> The increase in the murder rate in Cape Town is presumably driven by gang violence, which has been exacerbated by the supply of thousands of illegal firearms to criminal gangs. Police investigations and court proceedings have implicated corrupt police officials as one source of the illegal firearms. "
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-za/news/other/cape-town-has-sas-highest-murder-rate



Unfortunately a lot of the illegal firearms that end up in police custody are stolen (by police) and resold to criminals. 

FWIW, the crime rate in Cape Town is ridiculously screwed by the bad areas. As mentioned, the gang riddled areas. Most of Cape Town is actually very safe and incidents are few and far between. Stay out of the "sketchy" areas and you're probably not going to experience anything more than a pickpocket on long street or main road.

Never had anything more than a car break-in personally. Touch wood.

Road rage on the other hand...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> Unfortunately a lot of the illegal firearms that end up in police custody are stolen (by police) and resold to criminals.
> 
> FWIW, the crime rate in Cape Town is ridiculously screwed by the bad areas. As mentioned, the gang riddled areas. Most of Cape Town is actually very safe and incidents are few and far between. Stay out of the "sketchy" areas and you're probably not going to experience anything more than a pickpocket on long street or main road.
> 
> Never had anything more than a car break-in personally. Touch wood.
> 
> Road rage on the other hand...



I hear you @Spyro 
I travel to CT a few times a year for work and have always felt pretty safe in the parts I go (mainly around the city, waterfront and tygervalley areas)

As for the roads, I know it gets congested but I find the roads and drivers a lot better than JHB and drivers seem to be more polite and less aggressive in their driving styles. Driving here in JHB is quite an education and can often be very stressful. Sigh....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Mugg & Bean drive-thru launches in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/mugg-bean-drive-thru-launches-in-cape-town/





"The first-ever Mugg & Bean drive-thru, or Move-Thru, has opened its doors right here in the Cape Town suburb of Parklands.

On May 13, Mugg & Bean’s only drive-thru-style store began trading on the corner of Woodlands Way and Sandown Road.

The same menu is available at the Move-Thru store as in all Mugg & Bean On The Move stores. The Move-Thru also features a sit-down area where cutomers can make use of the free Wi-Fi available."

See menu here https://themugg.com/our-menu/on-the-move-menu/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Krispy Kreme is coming to Cape Town*

https://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/foo.../krispy-kreme-is-coming-to-cape-town-23325531

“The home of the ‘original glazed doughnut’ is coming to Cape Town! Krispy Kreme Doughnuts, an iconic brand in existence since 1937 will be opening their first Cape Town store towards the end of 2019,” it said in a statement.

While the exact location of the new store has not yet been confirmed, it will be “in the heart of the Mother City.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Juicy Joes Durban rd opening on the 25th May.*

Shop 10, the Bridge, 304 Durban rd, Upper Oakdale

as per their FB site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Juicy Joes Durban rd opening on the 25th May.*
> 
> Shop 10, the Bridge, 304 Durban rd, Upper Oakdale
> 
> as per their FB site



Interesting, thanks @Hooked 

Congrats @ShaneW !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Teens build plane to fly from Cape to Cairo*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/teens-build-plane-to-fly-from-cape-to-cairo

"This June, an historic aviation challenge will take place as twenty South African teenagers embark on a Cape to Cairo (and back) excursion in a self-assembled Sling-4 aircraft that uses ordinary motor fuel and was built in only three weeks.

The excursion, which is earmarked to start on June 12, will see the, in different teams, piloting and chartering a course that will cut across several African cities and towns. 

Teen pilot, author and motivational speaker Megan Werner (17) from Krugersdorp, Johannesburg, sparked by her passion to inspire, founded U Dream Global Foundation to uplift, empower, equip and transform the lives of thousands of youth throughout Africa and the world.

“The Challenge has enabled us to take a lot of teenagers from different backgrounds to teach and equip them with life skills that they can take with them into the future,” says Megan. “Throughout Africa, we are hoping to do similar impacting thousands of lives of the youth that are the future of the continent.” 

Following final inspections and flight certifications, Megan and various teen co-pilots are now set to fly the light aircraft from Cape Town to Cairo, chartering a course across Africa to visit towns and cities in Namibia, Zimbabwe, Malawi, Tanzania, Kenya, Ethiopia, Eritrea to Egypt and a return trip that will include Uganda, Rwanda and Zambia.

Voluntary support for logistical aspects of the flight is being provided by CFS, ExecuJet, Worldfuel and Mike Blyth, founder of The Airplane Factory – the enterprise that designed and built the original Sling plane series. The prototype of the Sling 4 was chosen because this type has already been flown twice around the world.

Using specially modified self-made drones, the challenge will be documented on video as some of the teenagers fly alongside adult supervisors who will use a second Sling-4 aircraft for support to monitor proceedings.

To raise funds to cover the costs of fuel, accommodation, crew support, commercial flights, branding and documentation of the trip, the team hopes to raise a total of R350 000 through a campaign launched on the donation-based crowdfunding platform BackaBuddy.

“By doing this project we can show the youth and people right across the world that anything is possible if you set your mind to it. If teenagers can build a plane and fly it around Africa what is stopping you? We hope the public will support our BackaBuddy campaign because a journey of 1 000 miles starts with a single step!” Megan says."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Worst times to drive in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/worst-times-to-drive-in-cape-town


Cairo is the most congested city on the African continent, Cape Town was named as the most congested city in South Africa (90th in the world), closely followed by Johannesburg (105th) and Pretoria (182nd).

TomTom’s data reflects that Cape Town drivers can expect a 30-minute trip to take up to 50 minutes during peak morning and evening traffic.

This peak traffic starts at around 5.30am on a weekday morning and continues to 10am, peaking at around 7am.

Peak traffic in the evenings begins at around 3pm in the afternoon and continues until around 6.30pm.

Mumbai has been ranked as the city with the worst traffic congestion in the world, with drivers taking up to 65% longer to reach their destinations during peak traffic hours. Following Mumbai is Colombia’s capital, Bogota (63%), Lima in Peru (58%), New Delhi in India (58%), and Russia’s capital, Moscow (56%).

The report was compiled by TomTom as part of the company’s annual Traffic Index, and calculates how much extra travel time is added to a 30-minute journey during peak traffic in different cities across the world. It also assesses when exactly these peak traffic times begin and end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Table Mountain awarded Africa’s Top Tourist Attraction*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/table-mountain-named-africa-top-tourist-attraction/

Flying the flag 1 082m high for South Africa, Table Mountain was named Africa’s Leading Tourist Attraction at the Africa & Indian Ocean World Travel Awards in Mauritius on Saturday 1 June 2019.

Voted by travel and tourism professionals and consumers worldwide, the World Travel Awards recognises excellence in customer service and experience across the travel, tourism and hospitality industries.

Coming out tops against Mount Kilimanjaro and the Ngorogoro Crater in Tanzania and the Pyramids of Giza in Egypt, as well as South Africa’s own Robben Island and V&A Waterfront, Table Mountain’s victory is no small feat.

Having won Africa’s Leading Tourist Attraction 2019 and competing against the three regional winners, Table Mountain is now eligible to win the World’s Leading Tourist Attraction 2019 title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

What's on in Cape Town ...

https://www.capetownetc.com/events/


----------



## Hooked

Don't you just love the Bo-Kaap? THIS is how our houses should look - vibrant, full of energy ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Worst times to drive in Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/worst-times-to-drive-in-cape-town
> 
> 
> Cairo is the most congested city on the African continent, Cape Town was named as the most congested city in South Africa (90th in the world), closely followed by Johannesburg (105th) and Pretoria (182nd).
> 
> TomTom’s data reflects that Cape Town drivers can expect a 30-minute trip to take up to 50 minutes during peak morning and evening traffic.
> 
> This peak traffic starts at around 5.30am on a weekday morning and continues to 10am, peaking at around 7am.
> 
> Peak traffic in the evenings begins at around 3pm in the afternoon and continues until around 6.30pm.
> 
> Mumbai has been ranked as the city with the worst traffic congestion in the world, with drivers taking up to 65% longer to reach their destinations during peak traffic hours. Following Mumbai is Colombia’s capital, Bogota (63%), Lima in Peru (58%), New Delhi in India (58%), and Russia’s capital, Moscow (56%).
> 
> The report was compiled by TomTom as part of the company’s annual Traffic Index, and calculates how much extra travel time is added to a 30-minute journey during peak traffic in different cities across the world. It also assesses when exactly these peak traffic times begin and end.



Interesting they say that a 30 minute trip would take 50 minutes in peak hour in CT
That's a minor increase !

A 30 minute trip here in JHB would probably take at least an hour to an hour and a half. Maybe more - depending on whether there is an accident or some blockage

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Interesting they say that a 30 minute trip would take 50 minutes in peak hour in CT
> That's a minor increase !
> 
> A 30 minute trip here in JHB would probably take at least an hour to an hour and a half. Maybe more - depending on whether there is an accident or some blockage


@Silver, they are a bit out with those times. If I leave for work after 05:20 I get to work at seven. If I leave before I get there at 06:00. 

We have this... Ok, not going to start ranting about how its not the amount of cars but rather shitty traffic light timing that lies at the root of this, and Tazz drivers of-course, so I'll end here.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> @Silver, they are a bit out with those times. If I leave for work after 05:20 I get to work at seven. If I leave before I get there at 06:00.
> 
> We have this... Ok, not going to start ranting about how its not the amount of cars but rather shitty traffic light timing that lies at the root of this, and Tazz drivers of-course, so I'll end here.
> 
> Regards



I know its quite bad in CT
But when I was in CT last, I had a meeting in Constantia that I knew would end at about 430pm - and I made a plan to go meet Oupa from Vapour Mountain in Brackenfell. So I thought it would take a long time at that time. But it took only about an hour or just over that - and the best part was the scenery (for me at least). And also I find the CT drivers a lot more observant of rules of the road and more polite on the road. Here in JHB its quite rough. You need to really have eyes all over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> I know its quite bad in CT
> But when I was in CT last, I had a meeting in Constantia that I knew would end at about 430pm - and I made a plan to go meet Oupa from Vapour Mountain in Brackenfell. So I thought it would take a long time at that time. But it took only about an hour or just over that - and the best part was the scenery (for me at least). And also I find the CT drivers a lot more observant of rules of the road and more polite on the road. Here in JHB its quite rough. You need to really have eyes all over.


You got lucky there. 04:30 is the worst time to be on the road. That's why I attend work 06:00 to 15:00 or 08:30 to 18:00. I say attend because I'm actually never off duty. It's not easy being an underwear model.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town International best in Africa again*

https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-international-best-in-africa-again

It comes as no surprise that the Mother City’s very own Cape Town International Airport has been named Africa’s best airport yet again, this time at the 2019 World Travel Awards over the weekend.

Locals can beam with pride after the announcement that our airport is the leading one in the country, while it is only Africa’s third-largest airport, Cape Town International is a premier tourist destination.

Each year, Cape Town International is recognized not only by the World Travel Awards but also Skytrax for its outstanding service and consistent performance that ranks among some of the best in the world.

Earlier this year in March, the airport was also named the best in Africa by the Skytrax World Airport Awards and the accolades just keep coming.

This is not the only win Cape Town took home from the 2019 World Travel Awards; local establishment The Pepper Club Hotel was named the country’s best city hotel and The Twelve Apostles Hotel & Spa took home Africa’s best luxury hotel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> *Worst times to drive in Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/worst-times-to-drive-in-cape-town
> 
> Mumbai has been ranked as the city with the worst traffic congestion in the world, with drivers taking up to 65% longer to reach their destinations during peak traffic hours. Following Mumbai is Colombia’s capital, Bogota (63%), Lima in Peru (58%), New Delhi in India (58%), and Russia’s capital, Moscow (56%).



One reason I moved out of Mumbai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> One reason I moved out of Mumbai


The way you ride a bike and get taxi drivers in trouble, you probably got evicted! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.msn.com/en-za/news/weather/warning-issued-for-gale-force-winds-high-seas-in-western-cape


CAPE TOWN - The South African Weather Service has issued a warning of gale force winds and high seas in the Western Cape.

Gale force winds of up to 75km/h are expected between Cape Point and Cannon Rocks.

Swells of more than 6m are expected between Cape Agulhas and East London.

Cold fronts and heavy rains are expected over the week in the Mother City, the eNCA Weather Centre predicted on Wednesday.


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-za/news/weather/warning-issued-for-gale-force-winds-high-seas-in-western-cape
> 
> 
> CAPE TOWN - The South African Weather Service has issued a warning of gale force winds and high seas in the Western Cape.
> 
> Gale force winds of up to 75km/h are expected between Cape Point and Cannon Rocks.
> 
> Swells of more than 6m are expected between Cape Agulhas and East London.
> 
> Cold fronts and heavy rains are expected over the week in the Mother City, the eNCA Weather Centre predicted on Wednesday.


And here I was hoping for a quick round of "moer en soek" tomorrow.


Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Yep, that's one of my dogs. The lady refuses to go out in the rain!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

And what happened to the weather? It's a fine, sunny day with a calm sea!!!


----------



## Hooked

*Direct flights from Cape Town to Australia on the cards*

https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/direct-flights-from-cape-town-to-australia-on-the-cards/

"... Cape Town may soon be connected with one of Australia’s busy and bustling metros [exact city unnamed] and has named the country as the next flight route target.

Currently the quickest way to get to Australia from Cape Town is to travel to Johannesburg and land in Perth after taking off from OR Tambo, this route totals around 16 hours at the very least when considering the wait in between flights and airport transfers. A direct flight route could reduce travel time to closer to the 10 hours mark.

Possible new direct routes on the cards [also] include Brazil. Van der Brink [Project Manager for Cape Town Air Access] says there are plans to connect Cape Town to Sao Paulo in Brazil, marking the city’s first direct flight to South America."

EDIT: See my comment here


----------



## Hooked

*Sea Point High School: Gunmen threaten teacher & students during exam*

https://www.all4women.co.za/1770597/news/south-african-news/sea-point-high-school-gunmen-threaten-teacher-students-during-exam

Two armed men who jumped the school fence of Sea Point High School in Cape Town, and disrupted an exam session this week by assaulting a teacher with a gun. They made off with 50 cellphones.

The men entered a classroom around 10:10 on Wednesday, before threatening a teacher and pupils, and then stealing the goods, said Western Cape police spokesperson Lieutenant Colonel Andre Traut. He said the men had yet to be arrested.

The men had jumped over the school fence. The school has a security guard and CCTV cameras.

Provincial Education MEC Debbie Schäfer said, “I am genuinely concerned that criminals have become so brazen that they enter school premises on a busy road, in broad daylight, and that not even a strong security presence, CCTV footage or fencing serve as a deterrent.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Very clever, isn't it? All the cellphones in one place and they just march in and take them all in one fell swoop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Sea Point High School: Gunmen threaten teacher & students during exam*
> 
> https://www.all4women.co.za/1770597/news/south-african-news/sea-point-high-school-gunmen-threaten-teacher-students-during-exam
> 
> Two armed men who jumped the school fence of Sea Point High School in Cape Town, and disrupted an exam session this week by assaulting a teacher with a gun. They made off with 50 cellphones.
> 
> The men entered a classroom around 10:10 on Wednesday, before threatening a teacher and pupils, and then stealing the goods, said Western Cape police spokesperson Lieutenant Colonel Andre Traut. He said the men had yet to be arrested.
> 
> The men had jumped over the school fence. The school has a security guard and CCTV cameras.
> 
> Provincial Education MEC Debbie Schäfer said, “I am genuinely concerned that criminals have become so brazen that they enter school premises on a busy road, in broad daylight, and that not even a strong security presence, CCTV footage or fencing serve as a deterrent.”



Sad indeed

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*A Meal and Sparkling Wine on the House on Your Birthday*
*Knife will treat you to a free meal on any Saturday that falls in the month of your birthday*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/knife-restaurant-birthday-special

After eight years Knife, the Louisiana-style steakhouse in Century City, has gained a stellar reputation as a venue for celebratory occasions. And they have something extra for every birthday, with a treat added for CapeTownMagazine.com readers.

You get a free meal on any Saturday in your birthday month – if you bring along a party of five or more guests (minimum six including yourself) ordering a main course. Also bring ID. Most people come to Knife for the ribs, which are oaked-smoked (in their own smoker) and marinated in their homemade barbeque sauce.

For our readers celebrating their birthdays at Knife, on top of the free meal is a free bottle of Krone sparkling wine or non-alcoholic Zari sparkling grape juice. All you’ve got to do is mention CapeTownMagazine.com when you book. Remember you have to bring along five or more guests ordering a main course to qualify and proof of ID. 

*Date:* 15 Jun 2019
*Time:* 11:00 - 23:00
*Venue:* Knife Restaurants
*Location:* The Crystal Towers | Cnr Century Boulevard & Rialto Road | Century City
*Price:* Free meal for birthday guest
*Phone:* +27 (0) 21 551 5000
*Email* info@knife-restaurants.co.za
*Website:* www.knife-restaurants.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Standard Bank closing 104 branches across SA*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/standard-bank-closing-104-branches-across-sa

"Standard Bank has released the full list of all its branches that will be closing down, shifting the number up from the initial 91 to a total of 104. Standard Bank will now lose 17% of its overall branches in what seems to be a shift to allow its clients to service themselves. A total of 11 branches will close across the Western Cape and Gauteng will be hit the hardest with 49 branches closing down.

Below is the full list of closures:

*Western Cape*
Belhar
De Rust
Grassy Park Mini
Hout Bay
Melkbosstrand
Mitchell’s Plain
Mutual Park
Philippi
Plumstead
Rawsonville
Strand

*Gauteng*
Alberton
Arcadia
Baramall
Benmore Gardens
Bloed Street
Bracken City
Brixton
Chilli Lane
Cosmo
Dainfern Square
Daveyton
East Rand Mall
Edenvale
Ellis Park
Florida
Forest Hill
Hillcrest Boulevard Pta
Hyde Park
Industria
Irene Mall

*Johannesburg*
Kempton
Kwa Thema
Lambton
Lyttelton
Malvern
Melrose Arch
Menlyn
Menlyn Maine
Mogale BC
MTN
Newtown Junction
Norwood
Palm Springs
Parkview


*Randburg*
Randfontein
Randridge Mall
Rivonia
Rosslyn
Sandton (Alice Lane)
Soshanguve Crossing
Sunward Park
Unisa
West End
Wonderboom Junction
Woodbridge Square


*Eastern Cape*
Alexandria
Barkly East
Cala
Linton Grange
Molteno
Summerstrand


*Free State*
Bultfontein
Jagersfontein
Kestell
Lindley
Marquard
Phuthaditjhaba
KwaZulu-Natal
Dales Avenue
Hilton
Isipingo
Mandini
Musgrave Road
Theku Plaza
Tugela Ferry
Umkomaas
Watercrest
West Street

*Limpopo*
Bochum
Bopedi
Namakgale
Mpumalanga
Amersfoort
Evander
Kamaqhekeza
Kwa Guqa
Mbombela
Ogies
Northern Cape
Britstown
Diamond Pavilion
Hanover
Kenhardt
Kuruman
Philipstown
Sishen
Strydenburg
Sutherland

*Northern Cape*
Cachet Park Student Bureau
Klerksdorp
Moruleng
Tower Mall

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

South Africans may wait longer for US visas

https://www.capetownetc.com/news/south-africans-may-wait-longer-for-us-visas


"The United States Mission has issued a warning to all South Africans planning to travel to the US to apply for their visa far in advance to avoid extended waiting times.

… heavy demand for US visas has currently led to a longer-than-usual wait time in South Africa. We encourage all potential travellers to apply for their visas at least three months before the planned travel date.”

“For those already with valid visas, a renewal application can be submitted at any time, and we encourage these travellers not to wait until their current visa has expired to apply for a new one. If a visa is still valid or has expired within the last 12 months, the traveller may be eligible to renew by mail without an interview.”


----------



## Hooked

Sunrise in CT

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Sunrise in CT
> 
> View attachment 168816



That view of Table Mountain is very special indeed !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Sunrise in CT
> 
> View attachment 168816


And just look at all the people that turned up to watch the sunrise! 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

Update to the robbery at Sea Point High School:

https://www.capetownetc.com/news/teen-arrested-after-sea-point-high-robbery

10 June 2019

A teenage suspect has been arrested in connection with the robbery that unfolded at Sea Point High School last Wednesday. The 15-year-old suspect, who hails from Philippi East, is a student at Sea Point High School. Speaking to IOL, South African Police Services (SAPS) spokesperson Andre Traut said police found six mobile phone covers at his home which are believed to have been on some of the phones taken during the robbery.

“He was identified by means of surveillance footage at the school when he and his accomplices entered the classroom at around 10.10am while learners were writing exams. The teacher and learners were held at gunpoint and robbed of a number of cellular telephones. The suspect is due to make his court appearance in Cape Town tomorrow while his accomplice is being sought,” Traut said.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Darling is also the home of the infamous Pieter Dirk Uys, as well as the famous Darling Toffee. It's only 20 mins. or so from Yzerfontein, where I live. So, if you plan on going to the festival, pop in to Yzer to say hi to me on your way there. PM me if interested and I'll give you further details.


----------



## Hooked

*Young female jugglers put up a show*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/young-female-jugglers-put-up-a-show

"Six of Cape Town’s youngest, most dexterous female jugglers are defying gravity and expectations in the art of juggling at the College of Magic in Claremont, ahead of World Juggling Day on Sunday, June 16.

World Juggling Day is celebrated annually close to or on June 16 to honour skilled performers who are able to juggle and balance as many objects (balls, clubs, fruit, plates, swords, etc) as possible at a time.

Come and see our star female juggling juggernauts in action at the 2019 Traditional Children’s Magic Festival. Families are invited to see Elethu, Lihle, Lindokuhle, Liyema, Ongezwa and Ruby defy the laws of gravity with their incredible juggling skills at the College of Magic’s winter school holiday event, from Wednesday June 19 to Saturday June 22 2019."

My Comment:

No address was given in the article, but I found this on the Internet:

Address: 215 Lansdowne Road, Claremont, 7700
Phone: 021 683 5480


----------



## Hooked

*Kleinplaas Dam hikers cautioned*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/kleinplaas-dam-hikers-cautioned

A robbery in the Redhill area of Kleinplaas Dam in Cape Point has prompted Table Mountain National Park (TMNP) to caution hikers to be vigilant, as the area has been pegged as a crime hotspot.

A male park visitor was making his way along the road to the Kleinplaas Dam parking lot when two young males in black hoodies and denim jeans approached him with knives and a suspected firearm. The victim dropped his belongings and ran away, alerting his friends of the suspects. The suspects then fled the scene, taking off in the direction of Ocean View.

“As soon as the rangers were tipped off via a Whatsapp Group member at about 2.30pm, the rangers immediately responded, taking them minutes to get to the scene. The first of three ranger teams arrived within 14 minutes of receiving the call and were followed up by two other teams in support of the incident from other sections,” TMNP said in a statement.

“Thanks to the speedy response of the rangers who were patrolling close to the area at the time, no injuries occurred and the victim was safely escorted to the incident location to retrieve his items.”

Additional resources will be deployed to the area to patrol and monitor activity within it.

Visitors to nature reserves should adhere to these SANParks safety tips:

– Never hike, run or cycle alone

– Plan your route from start to end and choose the route according to the ability, fitness and experience of the group. This will prevent potential injury

– Inform someone exactly which route you are taking as well as your expected time of return and stick to your planned route

– Always be prepared for bad weather. Take proper weatherproof clothing even on a sunny day (wind- and rain-proof); torches, with spare batteries and globes; good footwear – strong boots or shoes with non-slip soles; food; water; a flask of tea or some other warming beverage; and rucksack to carry it all so as to leave your arms and hands free.

– Go with somebody who knows the way and carry a guidebook, map or route description. A registered guide is recommended.

– Keep to the designated routes on well-used paths. Heed danger signs and do not take shortcuts or unknown routes

– Leave valuable like cash and cameras behind

– Be wary of suspicious persons who may pose as hikers.


----------



## Hooked

*Free entry to CapeNature reserves this Youth Day*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/free-entry-to-capenature-reserves-this-youth-day

As part of CapeNature’s 20th annual celebration of conserving nature for the community and its commitment to providing access for all, it will be giving free entry to everyone aged 35 and under on Youth Day this Sunday June 16.

All people within this age group will be given free all-day access to CapeNature reserves across the Western Cape. Visitors will simply need to provide an identity document to verify their age when they arrive.

The free access will pertain to general access for hiking, mountain biking and picnicking. The free offer, however, will not apply to the Whale Trail or concessions such as canopy tours, bouldering and horse riding.

Normal rates and access fees will still apply to any accommodation booked online or via the call centre.

Access to Protected Areas during the CapeNature Access Week will be during regular reserve hours and specifically applies to entries at CapeNature receiver gates.

The free access Youth Day promotion will not be offered on Monday June 17.


----------



## Hooked

*Franschhoek Cellar is Open for Winter*
*June 15 @ 11:30 am - 4:00 pm*
R295

https://www.capetownetc.com/events/franschhoek-cellar-is-open-for-winter/

The cold has rolled in, and the best part is that Franschhoek is open for winter. Brave the weather and head to the Franschhoek Cellar for this year’s edition of Franschhoek Winter Wines.

Inspired by the season, this winter warmer festival will take place on Saturday, June 15, from 11am to 4pm.

The cozy setting of the cellar is the ideal location to mingle with the Franschhoek Vignerons who will be showcasing some of their finest seasonal red wines at this bespoke event. Complement your wines with soul satisfying food – the perfect components for braving the cold weather. Live music will round off what promises to be the perfect day out to the Franschhoek Wine Valley.

Tickets are available directly from www.webtickets.co.za at R295 per person. This includes a complimentary wine glass, a tasting of all the wines on show, a R20 voucher (to be redeemed on the day). For an additional fee, enjoy a tutored wine tasting with one of the Valley’s winemakers – an opportunity to learn more about the art of winemaking. 

General access and tutored tasting tickets are limited so pre-booking is essential. For more information contact 021 876 2861 or info@franschhoek.org.za.


----------



## Hooked

*The Ice Slides are Back at Capegate*
*June 14 - July 7*
R30 - R80
*Event Navigation*

https://www.capetownetc.com/events/the-ice-slides-are-back-at-capegate/

Families are invited to enter into a magical ice age-themed world at Capegate Shopping Centre and zoom down three different toboggan-style ice slides, from June 14 to July 7.

This year, guests can try out a 28m long curved slide, a 24m long dipper as well as a 1.5m kiddie’s slide, which are all made from real ice. Kids will also get to play will real ice at the Ice Play station.

The area also features seven different, life-sized animals that lived during the ice age. All animals are set to simulate their natural environment and habitat of their time. Visitors can learn all about the Woolly Mammoth, Saber-toothed Tiger, Irish elk, Terror Bird, and Glyptodon.

Tickets cost R80 for a full rider, R50 for a mini rider, and R30 for a non-rider. These tickets are all valid for a 45 minute sliding session and include the ice age animal expo, which are available at the event entrance as well as online via WebTickets. For more information, visit www.capegatecentre.co.za, contact 021 981 2331 or follow #CGIceSlide on social media.


----------



## Hooked

*Swimmers make unexpected friend in Simon’s Town*

https://www.capetownetc.com/photography/swimmers-make-unexpected-friend-in-simons-town/




Two locals had a whale of a time snorkelling in Simon’s Town when a Humpback decided to join their expedition and swim alongside them, leaving them stunned by its beauty and peaceful nature.

Local photographer Riaan Coetzer captured the magical moments that unfolded when two friends snorkelling at Fisherman’s beach were joined by the curious Humpback whale.

The lucky pair just happened to be swimming in the area when the majestic giant swam right up to them.

The curious marine mammal showed no signs of shyness as it repeatedly swam by the swimmers.

Swimming back and forth, the marine mammal made sure to get a good look and seemed to enjoy the encounter as much as the swimmers did.

The photographer is still not sure who the lucky swimmers are, but is hoping to giving them these amazing pictures if he finds out.













*Pictures: Riaan Coetzer*


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town pollen count at 10-year high*

https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-pollen-count-at-10-year-high/

If you live in the Mother City and feel like your allergies have been getting worse in recent years, it’s not your imagination – a study released this year confirms there has been a dramatic increase in allergy-inducing pollen in Cape Town.

Cape Town is the only city countrywide that operates an advanced pollen monitoring and sampling programme to keep track of the allergy-causing pollens in our air. Although our city is the only one that tracks these developments, a large number of South Africans across the country suffer from allergies.

Head Professor of Groote Schuur Hospital Allergy and Clinical Immunology, Jonny Peter, spoke to CapeTalk about the latest survey findings.

Peter confirmed that as much as 30% of South Africans suffer from allergies, as well as asthma, and says recent changes in our environment caused by climate change could be making the situation worse.

The best place to keep up to date with Cape Town pollen counts is the lunginstitute.co.za.

“After last year’s drought followed by rains, the pollen count in September last year was at a 10-year high in Cape Town,” said Peter.

This information has only now become available following the extensive research carried out on allergen counts last year, and numbers could be even worse in 2019.


----------



## Hooked

*Cableway offers 3-for-1 kids special*

https://www.tablemountain.net/content/page/kidz-season


*DEAL DETAILS*
Two children under 18 ride for free with every Kidz Season adult return ticket purchase.
This 3 for 1 offer costs only R290
This deal is for South Africans only (An SA ID is required when purchasing the Kidz Season package online or at the Cableway Ticket Office).
The Kidz Season ticket can be purchased online or from the ticket office at the Lower Cable Station _(scroll to "Packages" section on tickets page when buying online) _


Tickets purchased online are for use on selected visit date only and are valid for 7 days from the selected date (or unless otherwise stated).

Tickets purchased at the Ticket Office may only be used on the date it is purchased.


Online ticket refunds may be done within the 7 day validity period of the Kidz Season package. Request refunds from Refunds@tablemountain.net. 
Explore the natural beauty and grace of Table Mountain with your children during the Cableway’s Kidz Season, when two kids ride for free with an adult who has purchased a Kidz season adult return ticket online or from the Lower Cable Station.

This offer is available from 26 April to 30 September 2019, 7 days a week (excluding the Cableway's annual maintenance from Monday 8 July to Sunday 18 August 2019). 

Your children can enjoy a day of fun, food and natural beauty atop Table Mountain, and even a kiddies’ treasure hunt. As a part of the Kidz Season experience, all children will receive a treasure hunt map. Other treats for youngsters include something sweet when they hand in their voucher at both the Shop at the Top and the Café.

Our Table Mountain Café is offering a yummy Kidz Season Café deal for mini-Cableway explorers for just R55. Hungry little adventure-seekers can enjoy a slice of tasty Dassie pizza, a glass of fruit juice and a dried fruit roll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

* Muizenberg celebrates 100 years of surfing*

https://www.capetownmagazine.com/muizenberg-surf

Muizies. The Berg. Muizenberg. Call it what you will, this hippie little corner of Cape Town has attracted locals and foreigners to its expanse of beautiful beach and impressive backline for more than 100 years. It’s also where Agatha Christie liked to catch a wave (true story). Here are a few reasons to love SA’s surf capital even more.

*IT’S WHERE THE FIRST WOMAN ON A SURFBOARD WAS PHOTOGRAPHED
*
Back in the 1920s, UCT student Heather Price made friends with a couple of surf-loving US Marines, whose ship had docked in Cape Town on its way back to America post World War 1. She took a fancy to their old-school, wooden, Hawaiian-style surfboards (and possibly to them) and decided to pose alongside one of them. The shot – the first ever recorded of a woman with a surfboard – became a bit of a surf cult symbol and with some luck, can still be found in surf shops and on postcards today. In fact, it’s reported that Heather was the first person recorded to have ridden a surfboard at The Berg. Muizenberg was also a favourite surf spot among some rather notable women, including renowned author Agatha Christie, who liked to put Fred (her board) through its paces there.

*IT’S BEEN SCHOOLING SURFERS FOR MORE THAN 100 YEARS
*
At the end of World War One, pilot Tony Bowman decided to make Muizenberg his home. Riveted by a description of surfing at Waikiki Beach in Hawaii by author Jack London in his novel, Cruise of the Snark, Bowman became slightly obsessed with riding waves himself. He created his own kind of surf “boats” and contacted the Honolulu Tourist Association for surfing photographs so that he could improve on the dimensions of the boards he was building.

Tony, along with his mates Lex Miller and Bobby van der Riet (a.k.a. “the Three Arcadians”) built boards in a workshop behind the Arcadia Tea Room in Muizenberg, and eventually honed their skills to the point that their boards made it to the waves, and stand-up surfing became established at Muizenberg.

Since then, Surfer’s Corner at Muizenberg has become home to the local surfing community and is known for its consistently good – and mostly gentle – waves, making it the ideal place to learn to surf. Numerous surf schools operate out of Muizenberg, many of which are also involved in community outreach initiatives and passing on “the stoke” to local kids.

*IT’S HOME TO SA’S OLDEST SURF SHOP
*
Actually, Africa’s oldest surf shop… complete with original owner, Peter Wright. Affectionately known as the godfather of surf retail, this beloved, white-haired local opened The Corner Surf Shop at 1 Clarendon Lane, Muizenberg, on 1 July 1971.

Peter started out building surfboards and his label, Wright’s Surfboards, soon became the choice of board among the surfing elite of the time. Several years later, around the mid-Seventies, Peter began importing skate- and surf-wear and by 1978, The Corner Surf Shop had more than doubled in size.

In 1979, The Corner Surf Shop established South Africa’s first surf-report line (021-788-1350), which – just like the shop – is still in operation today and held in high esteem by local and far-flung surfing enthusiasts alike.

“I guess it was just a real cross-section of life,” answers Peter when asked about life in Muizenberg in the Sixties and Seventies. It seems then, that the essence of Muizenberg has changed very little since Peter’s heyday – which is exactly what makes it such a Cape Town gem.

*SEE NEXT POST*


----------



## Hooked

*Help Break A World Record of 511 People In A Paddle-out*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/international-surfing-day

*Paddle out at the beach where it all began 100 years ago. Celebrate SA’s 100-year old surf culture on International Surfing Day*

Celebrate our lekker and local 100-year-old surf culture by paddling out and linking hands at Muizenberg Beach on *International Surfing Day, Saturday 22 June 2019, at 12 noon.*

This gathering is purely for building community spirit, expressing gratitude for the ocean and our surfing heritage, and to highlight and educate people about the moments that brought us to where we are today.

*HELP BREAK THE RECORD OR WATCH*
The International Surfing Day event is all-inclusive and everyone is welcome to join; a love of the ocean and any type of surfing is all that's required. Arrive before 12 noon when participants will paddle out and gather in a circle around a special 100-year buoy at the back of the waves.

The official Guinness World Record for a paddle-out is 511 people, set at Huntington Beach, California. You could be part of setting a new record! Spectators may gather at Surfers Corner Beach to observe. Parking may be an issue, so it’s best to use public transport or lift-share.

For updates and all enquiries, please use the 100 Years of Surf Facebook event page and for an informative timeline highlighting the important moments in the history of SA Surfing, follow on Instagram.

This gathering is being organised anonymously by the 100years Crew. “In a world of egos and materialism, we want this event to be pure and unmarked by any potential personal gains or fame,” says a 100years Crew spokesperson. The event is also not associated with any brands or organisations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Help Break A World Record of 511 People In A Paddle-out*
> https://www.capetownmagazine.com/international-surfing-day
> 
> *Paddle out at the beach where it all began 100 years ago. Celebrate SA’s 100-year old surf culture on International Surfing Day*
> 
> Celebrate our lekker and local 100-year-old surf culture by paddling out and linking hands at Muizenberg Beach on *International Surfing Day, Saturday 22 June 2019, at 12 noon.*
> 
> This gathering is purely for building community spirit, expressing gratitude for the ocean and our surfing heritage, and to highlight and educate people about the moments that brought us to where we are today.
> 
> *HELP BREAK THE RECORD OR WATCH*
> The International Surfing Day event is all-inclusive and everyone is welcome to join; a love of the ocean and any type of surfing is all that's required. Arrive before 12 noon when participants will paddle out and gather in a circle around a special 100-year buoy at the back of the waves.
> 
> The official Guinness World Record for a paddle-out is 511 people, set at Huntington Beach, California. You could be part of setting a new record! Spectators may gather at Surfers Corner Beach to observe. Parking may be an issue, so it’s best to use public transport or lift-share.
> 
> For updates and all enquiries, please use the 100 Years of Surf Facebook event page and for an informative timeline highlighting the important moments in the history of SA Surfing, follow on Instagram.
> 
> This gathering is being organised anonymously by the 100years Crew. “In a world of egos and materialism, we want this event to be pure and unmarked by any potential personal gains or fame,” says a 100years Crew spokesperson. The event is also not associated with any brands or organisations.



Heaven for the sharks !
(if the sharks are at Muizenberg that is)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Heaven for the sharks !
> (if the sharks are at Muizenberg that is)



@Silver I'm not sure about that but I wouldn't think so, seeing that it's surfers' paradise. 

By the way, did you see the pics of the whale, a few posts up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver I'm not sure about that but I wouldn't think so, seeing that it's surfers' paradise.
> 
> By the way, did you see the pics of the whale, a few posts up?



Oh my word, I didnt see the pics of the whale before, thanks for sharing that.
Amazing!
Imagine that, you swimming and you see a whale right there. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Groote Schuur bids farewell to exceptional nurse

https://www.capetownetc.com/news/groote-schuur-bids-farewell-to-exceptional-nurse


After 35 years of working at Groote Schuur Hospital without having taken a single day of sick leave during her time there, an impressively dedicated nurse, Sister Colleen Grehan, has officially retired from her post as a Wound Care Specialist.

Groote Schuur Hospital announced that one of the greatest heroes or heroines to ever grace its corridors will officially be leaving the healthcare establishment.

This dedicated nurse treated hundreds of patients each month and refused to take any days off because there was no one else to do the work so she made sure she was there without fail.

“In the dressing room if I’m not there there’s nobody to do my job. So I refuse to take off sick, I’m here no matter what. I’ve had times where I had a problem with my back and I could barely walk but I was here. A couple of times I’ve had to say to somebody please drive me to work because I can’t drive, but I was here. If I could just keep going I would keep going.

“Monthly I treat between 250-270 patients. Last year I did 3097 patients in one year,” said Grehan.

It is sad to think that locals will no longer be able to receive care from this exceptional woman and amazing nurse, but as we bid farewell, we thank Grehan for her unwavering service and are sure her stellar morals and work ethic will inspire many other in her field to maintain the same level of greatness.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*Get ready for a snowy weekend Western Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/weather/get-ready-for-a-snowy-weekend-western-cape

“We are expecting snow to fall from Friday late afternoon through to Saturday on the western high grounds of the province. Snow is expected on the Cederberg Mountains, all the way up to Franschhoek. There is even some expected to fall in Sutherland and Citrusdal. And on Saturday morning there will be a dusting in the Swartberg and Langeberg Mountains and even some on the Outeniqua range,” said Kate Turner, Senior Forecaster at the Cape Town Weather Service.

She predicts that there could be anything between 1 – 4cm. “It won’t be a heavy snowfall, and it will probably melt quickly,” said Turner.

Temperatures are expected to drop below freezing in some areas like the Hex River Mountains and Franschhoek. With 90% rainfall expected over most of the Western Cape on Friday and temperatures dropping to -4°C, snow is eminent.

Matroosberg Reserve has put out a snow alert for falls on Friday. If you plan on going out to catch a glimpse of the snow, they warned that admission to higher lying areas is weather permitting because safety is their priority.

You can contact them at 023 3122282 or 0731940885 or email info@matroosberg.com to find out more information.


----------



## Hooked

*Artisanal, Limited Edition Vino on Harrington Street*
*Taste, buy and enjoy over 150 uniquely blended wines at an inner city wine fair*

https://www.capetownmagazine.com/publik-wine

Experience some unique, independent artisan wines made in South Africa as the Publik Wine Fair comes around again this year on Sunday 23 June 2019.

*WINE ON HARRINGTON*
The event will take place in the space of the premium outdoor store, Just Like Papa, and offers those attending, the opportunity to taste a wide selection of limited-production wines. You’ll also be able to connect and talk to the winemakers about what makes the rapidly increasing independent wine scene in South Africa so exciting.

*SMALL-BATCH ARTISAN WINES* 
Over 30 artisan winemakers, growers and producers will come together for this festive wine tasting afternoon. These wines are made in smaller batches and with different grape varieties, offering new flavours and styles of wine. Durif, Tannat or Tempranillo are just some of the unique wine flavours you’ll find at the event.

*EXPERIENCE NEW WINES*
The fair will see some respected wines also out for tasting – expect to try the likes of Alheit Vineyards, Radford Dale and Reneen Borman. This once-a-year event is a chance to engage with winemakers, discover new grape varieties and taste exceptionally unique wines all under one roof.

*TICKETS TO THE PUBLIK WINE FAIR 2019*
Tickets cost R200pp and can be purchased through their website.

---
Discover more about the venue, Just Like Papa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*UCT rated top university in SA: Find out which are the best in the world*

https://www.all4women.co.za/1780031/news/south-african-news/uct-rated-top-university-in-sa-find-out-which-are-the-best-in-the-world

The University of Cape Town has been named South Africa’s best university, according to global education analyst Quacquarelli Symonds (QS), which ranks the world’s top 1 000 universities
The rankings were released on Wednesday and saw three of the eight South African universities represented having improved their positions.

No South African universities were featured in the top 100.

Massachusetts Institute of Technology was named the world number-one university for a record eighth consecutive year, and was followed by Stanford and Harvard in second and third place respectively.

*Key findings for South Africa included:*

Based on eight ranked universities, South Africa is the 29th-most-represented university location in the world
University of Cape Town is South Africa’s most-improved university and has risen two places
Universities in South Africa perform best on Citations Per Faculty in terms of average rank
University of Cape Town has the highest marks in terms of Employer Reputation
University of Cape Town is most recognised for Academic Reputation
University of Johannesburg has the strongest Faculty Student Ratio
Rhodes University has the highest International Student Ratio
University of The Witwatersrand has the largest International Faculty Ratio
Stellenbosch University has the most productive Faculty, as measured by Citations Per Faculty

*Top 5 SA Universities:*




*Global highlights include:*

The UK’s top institution – and Europe’s – is the University of Oxford, which has risen to fourth. Its compatriot competitor, the University of Cambridge, has dropped to seventh
Due to a collapse in employer recognition and increasing class sizes, the United Kingdom’s 84 universities experienced their third-worst performance on record
Continental Europe’s best university is ETH Zurich, which has risen to sixth – its highest-ever rank
Asia’s top two universities are both Singaporean once again: the National University of Singapore and Nanyang Technological University both rank 11th
Latin America’s highest-ranked university is the Universidad de Buenos Aires, which, placing 74th, is the continental leader for the fifth consecutive year
EDIT: 
Author: ANA Newswire


----------



## Hooked

Button down th.e hatches, Capetonians, bad weather is on the way - and it fascinates me how quickly the weather changes.


*This was at 12:45, taken from my back garden
*




*Also at 12:45 but taken from the front garden. One can always see the weather moving in from the sea.*





*At 13:30
Moving inland. The white area between the horizon and the dark clouds is a bank of bad-weather clouds.*




The wind was howling earlier and I would have loved to go down to the beach, or even sit outside on the deck as I love the wind, but it terrifies my little doggy. She definitely doesn't have Capetonian blood! She won't leave my side during bad weather so I've put her bed by my feet.




Rain is pelting down now ... oh, I just love the Cape Town winters!! I'm safe and warm and vaping @Sickboy77's coffee custard, Asylum Hysteria, which I'm enjoying tremendously! It's the perfect vape for this kind of weather! Review coming up today.

Stay safe, guys 'n gals!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Whew!!!! That was some weather we had last night!! Haven't experienced that for years. Hard wind; hard rain ... horizontal rain! At one point I wondered whether the windows would hold.

My heart went out to the homeless - both human and animal - and the people living in shacks. How could a flimsy shack hold up in those circumstances?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> Whew!!!! That was some weather we had last night!! Haven't experienced that for years. Hard wind; hard rain ... horizontal rain! At one point I wondered whether the windows would hold.
> 
> My heart went out to the homeless - both human and animal - and the people living in shacks. How could a flimsy shack hold up in those circumstances?
> 
> View attachment 170014


power was out along parts of the R27, windy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> power was out along parts of the R27, windy...



Oh really? I thought that we might lose power so I had all my battery-operated lamps ready, but we were OK.


----------



## Hooked

*Mosque asks for all prayer calls to be by-law exempt*

https://www.capetownetc.com/news/mosque-asks-for-all-prayer-calls-to-be-by-law-exempt



Picture: Twitter

The Zeenatul Islam Masjid has been the centre of much debate after a noise complaint was laid against the sound of its Athaan (call to prayer), and is now appealing to the City of Cape Town to remove all calls to prayer from its noise by-laws. This will include calls to prayer at churches, for example, and not mosques exclusively.

“The City of Cape Town reported to the mosque’s committee during the meeting that its own scientific test showed that the sound level of the Athaan fell within the accepted decibel measure as set out by the bylaw. The second test was a “reasonable person” test that led City of Cape Town officials to find that the Athaan is “noise nuisance”. This “reasonable person” test, in our view, is completely subjective and changing the terms of reference of the complaint amounts to a shifting the goal posts by the City of Cape Town,” the mosque said in a statement.

“The mosque committee is aware of similar complaints against other mosques and places of worship in the City of Cape Town. Zeenatul Islam Masjid is one of the oldest mosques in Cape Town and marks its 100th anniversary this year. It has become part of the fabric of District 6. The mosque committee understands the seriousness of this challenge and the implications should this complaint succeed – not just for Zeenatul Masjid but for all faith communities in our city. We call on the City of Cape Town to heed the overwhelming public support for the Athaan and to dismiss the complaint.”


----------



## Hooked

Water flowing to the Voelvlei Dam - 
June 22 at 11:19 AM


----------



## Hooked

Water flowing to the Voelvlei Dam on 1 July. 

Full to almost overflowing!! 

https://www.facebook.com/SwartlandMunicipality

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Giant edible mushroom found in tokai forest.


https://www.capetownetc.com/outdoors/giant-edible-mushroom-found-in-tokai-forest/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Inside the Lichtenstein Castle*
https://w'm ww.capetownetc.com/cape-town/inside-the-lichtenstein-castle

[N.B. The Lichtenstein website has copyrighted all photos and I don't know if the photos in Cape Town etc. are also copyrighted. Follow the above link to see the pics, which are certainly worthwhile seeing! @KZOR and the rest of the CT gang, what a venue this would be for a vape meet!!!]

Perched upon the Karbonkelberg Mountain in Hout Bay, the Litchtenstein Castle is something out of a fairytale – with a guarding dragon statue, a tower, high, arched windows, and a ballroom fit for royalty.

Built in 1998, the structure is a replica of the original Gothic Schloss Lichtenstein Castle in southern Germany and although it was once a residence, the castle now functions as an event venue for hire.

The castle’s exterior would not look out of place in a scene of a Disney or Harry Potter movie, and the interior is similar, filled with lavish décor, chandeliers, banquet tables, and medieval-looking flags of crests. Adding to the medieval theme are guards that stand in and around the castle.

With four lavish bedrooms and a honeymoon suite, it can be rented out as a villa for guests to live out their dreams of being a King or Queen and be transported to the past.

The castle can also hired out as a wedding venue or a venue for corporate functions, private events and film and photography shoots.

Each bedroom is equipped with furniture well suited to the theme of the castle. With a bed frame designed to be a miniature castle, guests are bound to sleep like a princess or prince.

Bathrooms are equipped with a bathtub for those wanting to unwind like the nobles did. The bathrooms tie in to the colour schemes and styles of the suites.

Other features of the castle include a ballroom with elegant chandeliers and a black and white theme. The high ceilings in each room – from the dining to family area create a feeling of grandness.

A focus on attention to detail can be seen in the ceilings of many rooms and add elegance and luxury to the setting.

A cosy fire place is provided for guests to huddle up on a larger-than-life couch surrounded by dark wood finishings.


----------



## Hooked

*Chemicals found in Cape fish*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/chemicals-found-in-cape-fish/

Published by capeetc on June 26, 2019

Many stories have emerged lately detailing what we really consume when we eat fish, and a paper written by academics from the Department of Chemistry at the University of the Western Cape (UWC) states that fish caught by commercial fisherman are loaded with all sorts of chemicals.

The paper took a look at the fish caught by small-scale fishermen in Hout Bay, and found that many species were contaminated by painkillers, disinfectants, industrial chemicals, and antibiotics. The species tested include the Cape bream, bonita, snoek, and panga. All were obtained from catches in 2017.

The fish were all tested for various chemical compounds in their gills, intestines and livers, proving just how deep into the food chain pollution has seeped.

Anti-inflammatories including Diclofenac and Acetaminophen, the antiepileptic drug Carbamazepine, the disinfectant Triclosanthe, and antibiotic Sulfamethoxazole were among the pharmaceutical compounds found in the fish.

“Overall, diclofenac had the highest concentration out of all the pharmaceutical compounds,” the report reads.

The report also states that each compound has a different acute and chronic risk associated with it, and the presence of these pharmaceutical compounds in fish can be attributed to untreated sewerage flowing into the oceans. Stormwater may be a probable source of pesticides and industrial chemical pollution.


----------



## Hooked

Oh. My. Vape. And Panga is my favourite fish!!


----------



## Hooked

*Beware of the ‘tap tap’ hijacking method*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/beware-of-the-tap-tap-hijacking-method

Nearly 50 hijacking incidents take place every day across South Africa, according to SAPS statistics, with Cape Town experiencing as many as six a day.

The majority of these incidents happen close to a place of residence and Cape Town’s ADT Fidelity says knowing what to look out for could save your life and your possessions.

One method being used frequently by criminals in the Cape Town area to hijack victims is the ‘tap tap’ method. With this method, a driver behind you – who is often a female driver, to lower your defence or catch you off guard – will lightly bump the back of your car. Many targeted drivers will then feel the urge to leave their cars and assess the damage – this is when they fall prey to hijacking. Instead, motorists who find this happening to them should drive to a busy place near by to assess their car’s damage.

Fidelity ADT partnered with the National Hijack Prevention Academy to share a few tips on how you can prevent hijacking or be as safe as you possibly can:

1. If you find yourself in a situation where you believe you are being followed on your way home, slow down and switch on your indicator two or three houses early. This could cause the criminals to lose interest or be forced to pass you

2. Always leave your keys in your car should you need to manually open your gate, except in the case of having a small child in the car

3. Only stop if you can see the back wheels of the car in front of you, this allows for more maneuverability

4. Don’t fall for the ‘tap tap’ method

5. Don’t be fooled into thinking you are safer if you stay in a security complex, stay alert and cautious.

What to do if you are successfully hijacked

1. Do not antagonize the hijackers, show you are not a threat and remain calm

2. Lift your arms to show you are not a threat and that you are unarmed

3. Don’t switch your car off and get out slowly

4. Avoid direct eye contact but try to take in what the criminals are wearing and what they sound like, and protect your head with your arms.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Fake police on the rise in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/fake-police-on-the-rise-in-cape-town

Unsuspecting victims are being lured by criminals in cleverly-disguised vehicles made to look like police cars, and Capetonians are warned to be more cautious than ever as police have noticed a spike in imposter cops.

In a number of cases which took place this week, criminals utilised vehicles made to look exactly like police cars to commit various crimes across the city.

Police opened a case following a particular incident which occurred in Athlone where a truck was flagged down by a Nissan double cab marked as a police vehicle. Although the driver was unharmed, the suspects escaped with R3-million-worth of cigarettes.

Members of the squad that responded to the incident said that the cab had a cloned number plate and has not yet been located. There is uncertainty among squad members as to whether the occupants of the Nissan were fake or real cops.

In another incident which took place on Monday this week, police arrested a suspect in possession of an Uzi machine gun, and searched a car that crashed near to where he was apprehended. Upon searching the vehicle police discovered a blue police light. Another two suspects escaped apprehension and appeared to have been on the way to carry out a robbery at the time.

Institute for Security Studies (ISS) researcher Johan Burger told IOL bogus police pose a genuine threat and advised motorists to go to a mall or a garage in order to escape if approached by these fraudsters.

Burger also suggested staying away from deserted roads, as fake police officers often frequent these areas in between other criminal activities.

“This type of crime comes in three forms. First is fully-clothed police officers openly committing robberies, hijacking and bribes; second, people impersonating police officers who have all the markings and equipment of being real police officers; and third, those driving in private cars pretending to be cops,” said Burger.

The spike in police officer impersonators has also been worsened by real cops who have been allegedly linked to robberies, hijacking and most commonly bribing motorists.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Fake police on the rise in Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/fake-police-on-the-rise-in-cape-town
> 
> Unsuspecting victims are being lured by criminals in cleverly-disguised vehicles made to look like police cars, and Capetonians are warned to be more cautious than ever as police have noticed a spike in imposter cops.
> 
> In a number of cases which took place this week, criminals utilised vehicles made to look exactly like police cars to commit various crimes across the city.
> 
> Police opened a case following a particular incident which occurred in Athlone where a truck was flagged down by a Nissan double cab marked as a police vehicle. Although the driver was unharmed, the suspects escaped with R3-million-worth of cigarettes.
> 
> Members of the squad that responded to the incident said that the cab had a cloned number plate and has not yet been located. There is uncertainty among squad members as to whether the occupants of the Nissan were fake or real cops.
> 
> In another incident which took place on Monday this week, police arrested a suspect in possession of an Uzi machine gun, and searched a car that crashed near to where he was apprehended. Upon searching the vehicle police discovered a blue police light. Another two suspects escaped apprehension and appeared to have been on the way to carry out a robbery at the time.
> 
> Institute for Security Studies (ISS) researcher Johan Burger told IOL bogus police pose a genuine threat and advised motorists to go to a mall or a garage in order to escape if approached by these fraudsters.
> 
> Burger also suggested staying away from deserted roads, as fake police officers often frequent these areas in between other criminal activities.
> 
> “This type of crime comes in three forms. First is fully-clothed police officers openly committing robberies, hijacking and bribes; second, people impersonating police officers who have all the markings and equipment of being real police officers; and third, those driving in private cars pretending to be cops,” said Burger.
> 
> The spike in police officer impersonators has also been worsened by real cops who have been allegedly linked to robberies, hijacking and most commonly bribing motorists.



this is so sad

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Asterix

Silver said:


> this is so sad


I agree! The Law should be amended that any person convicted of committing a crime while impersonating a police officer should get a mandatory life imprisonment without the option of parole.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*CBD store to open in Cape Town*

*https://www.cbn.co.za/featured/dedicated-cbd-store-to-open-in-cape-town/*

"The opening of the Goodleaf store on Buitenkant Street, Cape Town will have many pro-cannabis residents rejoicing, as the store plans to include legal cannabidiol (CBD) products ...

[...]

As the founder of eco-conscious brands Earthchild and Earthaddict, Katz is a veteran of South Africa’s retail industry.

“The physical location and the online stock a selection of leading international brands, such as top-selling US brand, Cura Select, reflecting its premium positioning in the rapidly growing CBD sector. It will soon complement this unique offering with its own range of CBD products under the Goodleaf brand,” Katz says.

Southern Sun Pharma has also announced the acquisition of South Africa’s preeminent emerging local online retailer, Africanpure.

Founded in 2018, Africanpure focuses on the rapid growth of medicinal cannabis products out of Africa by offering quality, competitively-priced and locally-produced CBD products.


----------



## CTRiaan

https://ewn.co.za/2019/07/11/sandf-...TnEjCK3FWPaN8VOW-uKHyRd-DXi8b0du_n46yPSqaLR54

*SANDF TO BE DEPLOYED TO CT IN ANTI-CRIME OPERATION*
Police Minister Bheki Cele's spokesperson confirmed this to Eyewitness News on Thursday night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape teens land plane safely in Cairo*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-teens-land-plane-safely-in-cairo

"An aircraft that was assembled and flown by local teens safely touched down in Cairo, Egypt yesterday. The teenagers took off on June 12 in their self-assembled Sling-4 – an aircraft that uses ordinary motor fuel and was built in only three weeks.

Teen pilot, author and motivational speaker Megan Werner (17) from Krugersdorp, Johannesburg, sparked by her passion to inspire, founded U-Dream Global Foundation to uplift, empower, equip, and transform the lives of youth throughout Africa and the world.

“The Challenge has enabled us to take a lot of teenagers from different backgrounds to teach and equip them with life skills that they can take with them into the future,” Megan said before the team embarked on their voyage. “Throughout Africa, we are hoping to do similar, impacting thousands of lives of the youth that are the future of the continent.” 

Following final inspections and flight certifications, Megan and various teen co-pilots flew the light aircraft from Cape Town to Cairo, chartering a course across Africa to visit towns and cities in Namibia, Zimbabwe, Malawi, Tanzania, Kenya, Ethiopia, Eritrea to Egypt and a return trip that will include Uganda, Rwanda and Zambia.

Werner told the BBC she is pleased by the big accomplishment. 

“I’m so honoured to have made a difference around the continent at the places we’ve stopped. The purpose of the initiative is to show Africa that anything is possible if you set your mind to it,” she said after the team landed in Cairo.

The teens built the aircraft in three weeks under the guidance of The Airplane Factory, U-Dream mentors and team leaders from Denel Aviation.

Werner, who hails from Krugersdorp, told BBC the voyage was not all smooth sailing and they encountered some difficulty along the way. They struggled to obtain fuel in the Ethiopian capital of Addis Ababa and two of the team members had to fly alone for two hours of the last leg of the trip between Addis Ababa and Cairo.

“Driaan van den Heever and I flew alone for 10 hours, without the support aircraft, so it was two teenagers, all by ourselves with no support,” she said."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Phenomenal! And what a go-getter this girl is at only 17! WOW!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*SA’s first insect-based restaurant to open in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/sas-first-insect-based-restaurant-to-open-in-cape-town

"With the launch of Cape Town’s latest food hub, the GOODfood Market in Woodstock, will come a wide range of interesting new vendors, including South Africa’s first insect-based restaurant.

Gourmet Grubb is one of the vendors to be showcased at the GOODfood Market and will bring Capetonians ‘The Insect Experience’ with their pop-up restaurant, offering a variety of unique bug-based dishes designed by chef Mario Barnard.

[...]

This is not the first insect foodie offering courtesy of Gourmet Grubb, who also sell insect-based salts, ice creams, proteins, and milk.

[...]

The idea behind this unique company was born in 2017 from research on alternative protein by product manager Leah Bessa, who studied food science and investigated the valuable uses for black fly larvae. This lead to using the larvae as a protein power for black-fly-larvae milk which was then used to create a truly unique ice cream flavour.

Gourmet Grubb is urging consumers to reconsider the way they see insects and think about the health benefits of consuming insect-based products, as well as their high protein content, zero carb content, and zero sugar. On top of this, it is claimed by many who have tried insect dishes that when you remove the idea of eating insect from your mind, insect-based meals are indeed as delicious as they are nutritious."


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *SA’s first insect-based restaurant to open in Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/sas-first-insect-based-restaurant-to-open-in-cape-town
> 
> Perfect for Banters and Diabetics! @Bumblebabe you might find this interesting.


----------



## Hooked

Penguins at Boulders Beach. Maybe I should have posted this in Giggles!!


----------



## Hooked

*Population to increase greatly by 2024*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/population-to-increase-greatly-by-2024

The Western Cape can expect an exponential increase in the population by 2024. The Western Cape Provincial Unit has released its findings on growth within the province showing this.

Within the next five years the province can expect an increase of 700 000 people, with several factors attributed to this: people migrating to the province and the unemployment rate.

According to Stats SA’s 2016 report, South Africa’s population is estimated at 55.7-million, and with 1.5% of the country’s population living in the Western Cape, it is estimated that 6.76-million people inhabit the province.

Cape Town took the top spot in the Western Cape’s population statistics, according to the study 65% of the province’s citizens reside in the Mother City.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Population to increase greatly by 2024*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/population-to-increase-greatly-by-2024
> 
> 
> Within the next five years the province can expect an increase of 700 000 people, with several factors attributed to this: people migrating to the province and the unemployment rate.



Now we know what unemployed people do all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape wine estates among top 50 in world*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-wine-estates-among-top-50-in-world

"
Three beautiful South African vineyards have been included in the top 50 list for the World’s Best Vineyard 2019 competition.

A voting panel consisting of experts from across the globe sat down and analysed 1 500 wineries spanning 17 countries. The list was ranked to raise the profile of wine tourism across the globe and encourage tourists to explore the world’s best wineries.

Vergelegen was ranked as the best winery in Africa, and came in at number 34 overall.

Delaire Graff Estate ranked 39th, while Creation Wines came in 45th place.

The wine estate which came out as top in the world is Zuccardi Valle de Uco (Argentina), followed by Bodega Garzon (Uruguay), and R. Lopez de Heredia Vina Tondonia in Spain.

Top 10 best wine estates in the world
1. Zuccardi Valle de Uco, Argentina

2. Bodega Garzón, Uruguay

3. R. López de Heredia Viña Tondonia, S.A, Spain

4. Quinta do Crasto, Portugal

5. Catena Zapata, Argentina

6. Montes, Chile (tied 6th)

7. Clos Apalta Winery, Chile (tied 6th)

8. Rippon, New Zealand

9. Marqués de Riscal, Spain

10. Weingut Dr. Loosen, Germany


----------



## Hooked

*CALLING ALL CHOCOLATE LOVERS!*


"The Chocolate Festival ... takes place on the weekend of Saturday, August 31 and Sunday, September 1 at The Woodmill Lifestyle Market in Stellenbosch. Gates open from 10:00 to 16:00 daily.

The festival will feature oodles of chocolates, mountains of macaroons, decadent chocolate brownies, indulgent donuts, ice-creams, loads of liquorice, marshmallows, candyfloss and special handcrafted products from artisanal chocolatiers. Balancing out the sweetness will be a selection of charcuterie, hamburger, pizza, artisanal cheese and bread offerings from various food trucks and stalls. The young ones will be kept entertained with a movie lounge, face painting and other entertainment, while parents and over 18s can relax and unwind with live music, gin, bubbly, wine and craft beer offerings.

Tickets cost R180 per adult, which includes entry and a goodie bag and R50 for children under 18 which will include popcorn and a Slush Puppy.

Tickets are limited for each day and can be booked via Webtickets


----------



## Hooked

*Community calls for support of local sand sculptor*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/community-calls-for-support-of-local-sand-sculptor/







Michael Myekwa has been putting smiles on the faces of locals in Fish Hoek for years with his amazing sand art creations and now the community is trying to give back and support Myekwa in producing his art.

The community is once again taking a stand for Myekwa and asking those who have been touched by his incredible sculptures to donate so that he can go on creating works of art on Fish Hoek beach.

Since 2016 Myekwa has been the community’s resident sand artist, creating breathtaking 3D works of art on the beach for children to enjoy and for visitors to take pictures with.
He has made memorable works for special occasions, from Mother’s Day to celebrating 100 years of the Fish Hoek community to tributes to locals who passed away.

When Myekwa first started his trade he was chased away from the beach by law enforcement for not having the necessary busking licence. However, the community came together to raise the money he needed for his licence and make sure he could go on sculpting.

Now after years of dedication and hard work, Myekwa survives purely off tips he receives from tourists and local fans but the small sum he makes is not nearly enough for him to survive on.

“Let’s rally together once more, as a Fish Hoek and South Peninsula community and support Michael financially so he can keep doing what he does best. We would all love for Michael to stay our resident sand sculptor in Fish Hoek for a long time to come. Together, let’s create a patronage and support him so he can devote his time to creating his beautiful artwork,” says local Shelly Schutte.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Swap old toys for chocolate at The Little Generosity Shop*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/swap-old-toys-for-chocolate-at-the-little-generosity-shop

"A new initiative by Cadbury is encouraging locals to give back this winter by donating old toys in exchange for a reward of chocolate.

There are millions of disadvantaged or orphaned children in South Africa who do not have the luxury of having a toy to play with but this year residents will be helping Cadbury Dairy Milk to show these children they are cared about and giving them the gift of kindness and love in the form of a toy.

*Locals across the Mother City are invited to visit The Little Generosity Shop, which will be set up in Canal Walk Shopping Centre, Centre Court, from July 19 to August 5. [my highlights]*

For every toy a participant donates they receive a chocolate from the pop-up shop courtesy of Cadbury, however each participant is limited to five Cadbury Dairy Milk 80g chocolate bars per donation."


----------



## Hooked

Picture: Facebook/Michael Elion/David Christopher Travis Smith/The Secret Love Project​
*Ever wonder what these heart signs mean?*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/ever-wonder-what-these-heart-signs-mean

Locals and even those visiting Cape Town often find themselves driving past bright red heart signs – which from a distance just look like some kind of traffic sign – along the side of a number of roads, but few know what these signs are actually doing there.

These unique hearts are in fact part of The Secret Love Project, a registered non-profit organisation that operates throughout the Mother City.

You may have seen homeless people selling rainbow-coloured heart-shaped stickers on different streets in Cape Town – these are also part of the same organisation.

Every month, The Secret Love Project gives out 10 000 free packs of heart stickers to 100 registered sellers, who sell them to motorists or pedestrians for R20 each and keep 100% of the sale profit. This puts roughly R200 000 a month and R2.4-million a year in the collective pockets of those in need in our local communities.

The project began as a collaborative artwork designed to spread a message of love around the world using the heart shape in 2014.

The works were created by South African artist Michael Elion and scattered around Cape Town so that anyone who looks at them can be reminded that they are loved, and to love others. There are 15 houses around Cape Town with one of these hearts painted on them and a unconfirmed number of signs around the city.

The Secret Love Project is also in essence a social engineering experiment that explores how symbols and signs that the community sees in their everyday lives influences their behavior and collective consciousness.

The project asks the question, “If we notice a positive symbol everywhere we go in the city, will it influence our perception of that city and possibly even influence our behaviour?”

So the next time you see a heart somewhere in the Mother City or are offered a pack of colourful heart-shaped stickers remember to spread a little love of your own.

Find out more about The Secret Love Project or donate here.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town’s first CBD store is open for business*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-towns-first-cbd-store-is-open-for-business

22 July 2019

The Mother City and South Africa’s first premium cannabidiol (CBD) store is finally open for business in the heart of Cape Town’s city centre, and it’s not just good, it’s great.

The bustling street-level store, Goodleaf, can be found in the recently renovated Tiny Empire building on Buitenkant Street in the East City Precinct, and is the first store of its kind since the legalisation of CBD in May this year, all you have to do is look out for the green leaf.






In store you’ll find a unique selection of high quality CBD-based products, from vapes and drops to perfumes and creams from Select CBD, Dr Kerklaan and Herb Essentls, along with these Goodleaf’s very own CBD drops launched in store on Wednesday July 17.

The store has a minimal design with a relaxing atmosphere where visitors are encouraged to sit and page through curated cannabis books and view the offerings to choose the perfect treatment for “cultivating” their wellness.

[...]

CBD oil is highly effective in treating anxiety and stress along with a wide range of ailments and is 100% safe for children due to not having any of the psychoactive components or THC of marijuana.

Goodleaf is located at 37 Buitenkant Street, Cape Town, 8001 and open Mondays to Friday, 9am – 5pm.

Find out more on www.goodleaf.co.za


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town cheaper than Jo’burg and Pretoria*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-cheaper-than-joburg-and-pretoria

22 July 2019

"A mid-year Cost of Living Index published by Numbeo has ranked the Mother City as a cheaper city to live in than either Pretoria or Johannesburg.

The Numbeo index compares the cost of living in cities around the globe to that of the world’s most expensive city to live in, New York City, which has an index score of 100% or 100.

Relative costs are taken into account on the index across a number of categories, including rent, food costs, entertainment, transport, and the local purchasing power of the city.

New York is used in this index as the standard against which to compare each city’s cost. if New York is 100 and Cape Town is roughly 44, we know it is 56% cheaper to live in than New York.

The new index surprisingly shows that, contrary to popular belief (especially those of locals), Pretoria with an index score of 49, and Johannesburg with 47, are more expensive to live in than Cape Town with its score of 44.

Less pricey than the Mother City to live in were Port Elizabeth with a score of 41 and Durban, the most-easy-on-the-wallet city in South Africa with a score of 40.

Unsurprisingly Cape Town still scored the highest in terms of rent cost with a score of 26 where Pretoria scored 16 and Johannesburg scored 18, but the costs that brought the ranking home for the Mother City were those of groceries. Compared to Pretoria with a score of 35 and Johannesburg with a score of 37 for grocery costs, Cape Town scored 36 for its groceries index and a low 43 for its restaurant index compared to Johannesburg’s 44."

[...]

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Cape Town cheaper than Jo’burg and Pretoria*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-cheaper-than-joburg-and-pretoria
> 
> 22 July 2019
> 
> "A mid-year Cost of Living Index published by Numbeo has ranked the Mother City as a cheaper city to live in than either Pretoria or Johannesburg.
> 
> The Numbeo index compares the cost of living in cities around the globe to that of the world’s most expensive city to live in, New York City, which has an index score of 100% or 100.
> 
> Relative costs are taken into account on the index across a number of categories, including rent, food costs, entertainment, transport, and the local purchasing power of the city.
> 
> New York is used in this index as the standard against which to compare each city’s cost. if New York is 100 and Cape Town is roughly 44, we know it is 56% cheaper to live in than New York.
> 
> The new index surprisingly shows that, contrary to popular belief (especially those of locals), Pretoria with an index score of 49, and Johannesburg with 47, are more expensive to live in than Cape Town with its score of 44.
> 
> Less pricey than the Mother City to live in were Port Elizabeth with a score of 41 and Durban, the most-easy-on-the-wallet city in South Africa with a score of 40.
> 
> Unsurprisingly Cape Town still scored the highest in terms of rent cost with a score of 26 where Pretoria scored 16 and Johannesburg scored 18, but the costs that brought the ranking home for the Mother City were those of groceries. Compared to Pretoria with a score of 35 and Johannesburg with a score of 37 for grocery costs, Cape Town scored 36 for its groceries index and a low 43 for its restaurant index compared to Johannesburg’s 44."
> 
> [...]



Thats interesting @Hooked
They used rent as one of their index components. Had they have used home ownership I wonder if Cape Town would have still been cheaper? I doubt it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town gets 24-hour UK visa service*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-gets-24-hour-uk-visa-service

21 July 2019

Summary:

"The British Chamber of Business has announced that Cape Town will be the latest recipient of a 24-hour visa turnaround service. This service was previously only available to applicants from Tshwane and Johannesburg.

The service will cost approximately R17 000, or £1 000.

Expected peak times for turnaround visa applications include Easter and Christmas."


----------



## Hooked

*Two Cape dams over 100% full*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/two-cape-dams-over-100-full

"Two of the Cape’s main dams are over the 100% mark, and the province’s overall water storage has pushed past the 70% mark for the first time in years. 
[ ...] 

Berg river and Steenbras Upper are both over the 100% mark and more rain is on its way next week. Breërivier just outside Worcester is so full it is nearly swallowing a usually out of reach bridge in the area.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> *Two Cape dams over 100% full*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/two-cape-dams-over-100-full
> 
> "Two of the Cape’s main dams are over the 100% mark, and the province’s overall water storage has pushed past the 70% mark for the first time in years.
> [ ...]
> 
> Berg river and Steenbras Upper are both over the 100% mark and more rain is on its way next week. Breërivier just outside Worcester is so full it is nearly swallowing a usually out of reach bridge in the area.



Now those pics are a beautiful sight!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*New micro apartments planned for Salt River*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/new-micro-apartments-planned-for-salt-river

[...]
Omega Real Estate in association with Out of the Box Developers has announced the launch of Salt, a development in Salt River comprising of 148 micro apartments – which are not just for students. Micro apartments usually measure between 29sqm and 32sqm, or the size of a large master bedroom in a more traditional home."

These brand new apartments are selling for just R799 999 with some more spacious options being pricier, and although they are small they are fully-equipped with a kitchen, bathroom and shower as well as two bedrooms.

Units range from 33.2sqm to 39.4sqm at R799 999 and R999 999 respectively. All 22 units situated on the ground floor are wheelchair-friendly.

The location is also perfect for those working in the CBD as it is right next to Cape Town’s business hub, with easy access to trendy Woodstock and the Southern Suburbs, too.

Salt is an attractive investment because of its urban energetic feel and laid-back street-café-like structure.

Salt River adds benefits for investors as well – being inside the Urban Development Zone (UDZ), investors will have opportunities to take advantage of UDZ Tax incentives.

Occupation is expected to take place from August 2020 and no transfer duty is required.

See the official listing here: www.omegarealestate.co.za


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *New micro apartments planned for Salt River*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/new-micro-apartments-planned-for-salt-river
> 
> [...]
> Omega Real Estate in association with Out of the Box Developers has announced the launch of Salt, a development in Salt River comprising of 148 micro apartments – which are not just for students. Micro apartments usually measure between 29sqm and 32sqm, or the size of a large master bedroom in a more traditional home."
> 
> These brand new apartments are selling for just R799 999 with some more spacious options being pricier, and although they are small they are fully-equipped with a kitchen, bathroom and shower as well as two bedrooms.
> 
> Units range from 33.2sqm to 39.4sqm at R799 999 and R999 999 respectively. All 22 units situated on the ground floor are wheelchair-friendly.
> 
> The location is also perfect for those working in the CBD as it is right next to Cape Town’s business hub, with easy access to trendy Woodstock and the Southern Suburbs, too.
> 
> Salt is an attractive investment because of its urban energetic feel and laid-back street-café-like structure.
> 
> Salt River adds benefits for investors as well – being inside the Urban Development Zone (UDZ), investors will have opportunities to take advantage of UDZ Tax incentives.
> 
> Occupation is expected to take place from August 2020 and no transfer duty is required.
> 
> See the official listing here: www.omegarealestate.co.za



I simply can not imagine living in a place the size of a master bedroom! The rooms must be tiny!! It's great for students though and micro-living is apparently the in-thing nowadays.


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> I simply can not imagine living in a place the size of a master bedroom! The rooms must be tiny!! It's great for students though and micro-living is apparently the in-thing nowadays.


i believe the term is podestrians

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I grew up in a such an apartment, even the floor plan of my home was same as the one showed in this article. The only difference was instead of two bedrooms and a living room we had one bedroom, kitchen and living room. 
Most housewives would have their doors open throughout the day and they will keep an eye on everyone coming in and out of the house Flat. 
Mum sometimes would just leave us alone in the flat and tell the neighbor to keep an eye. 
No break-ins, u can sleep in peace. 

It was nice and sometimes annoying. For example when there are guests that have come over unannounced, they would greet them "oh they are usually home by 4 pm, you are a little early, would u like to wait in our home in the meantime ?".
When a friend shows up at the door, they will be all sherlock "oh so you are here to see Mr. ABC`s son, do you study with him? where do you stay? dont you have school today? do your parents know you are here? I have a son too who is stuying in XYZ college, do you know him ?"

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I grew up in a such an apartment, even the floor plan of my home was same as the one showed in this article. The only difference was instead of two bedrooms and a living room we had one bedroom, kitchen and living room.
> Most housewives would have their doors open throughout the day and they will keep an eye on everyone coming in and out of the house Flat.
> Mum sometimes would just leave us alone in the flat and tell the neighbor to keep an eye.
> No break-ins, u can sleep in peace.
> 
> It was nice and sometimes annoying. For example when there are guests that have come over unannounced, they would greet them "oh they are usually home by 4 pm, you are a little early, would u like to wait in our home in the meantime ?".
> When a friend shows up at the door, they will be all sherlock "oh so you are here to see Mr. ABC`s son, do you study with him? where do you stay? dont you have school today? do your parents know you are here? I have a son too who is stuying in XYZ college, do you know him ?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



@Faiyaz Cheulkar As you said, at least you didn't have break-ins and no unannounced visitor would go undetected. No privacy, I grant you, but also the security of a close-knit community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Have you seen her? Family desperate for help after CT woman goes missing*

https://www.all4women.co.za/1815087...esperate-for-help-after-ct-woman-goes-missing



The family of 30-year-old horse rider Meghan Cremer has appealed for help after she disappeared over the weekend
“If anyone has seen her or has any information that could help us find her, please get in touch with me ASAP,” her brother Paul Cremer pleaded on social media.

Cremer was last seen leaving her place on a farm in Philippi at around 18:24 on Saturday, Western Cape police spokesperson Lieutenant Colonel Andrè Traut said.

She had not returned to the Vaderlandsche Rietvlei stables and did not pitch up for work

Cremer, from Knysna, is 1,67m tall, slender and has blue eyes and long hazel brown hair.

At the time of her disappearance, she was wearing a green top and black tracksuit pants, and driving her white Toyota Auris with registration number CX29727.

On a Missing Children SA poster, it was stated that her car was seen at a roadblock in Wynberg, driven by a stranger.

A woman posted on Facebook that she had taken a photograph of the car in Grassy Park, which has been widely shared, and tried to chase it but the bakkie she was in was not as fast as the Auris.

Police did not respond to questions about whether police had stopped the vehicle at a roadblock. They also did not say what had been done so far with the investigation.

It is understood that Cremer’s phone was off and that her vehicle did not have a tracker.

Concerned friends, families and even strangers have all shared their hopes for her safe return.

*Anyone who can assist in tracing her should contact Lieutenant Colonel Gavin Sias on 082 469 7243 or Crime Stop on 08600 10111.*

Author: News24.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

I feel sick when I read things like this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Meghan Cremer update:
https://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/new...-three-to-appear-after-car-discovery-30436389

""Three suspects – aged 27,34 and 35 – have been arrested after they were found in possession of stolen property (a white Toyota Auris with the registration number CX29727) registered in the name of the missing person," Western Cape police spokesperson Captain FC van Wyk said."

Netwerk24 reported that her car was found around 1am in Lotus River on Monday. It is alleged that at least one of the men arrested was believed to be a member of the Six Bob gang, who are based in Lotus River.

"Police detectives are following up all possible leads in order to establish if there is a link to the suspects that have been arrested and the missing person. 

"All three suspects are expected to make a court appearance at the Athlone Magistrate's Court once charged for possession of suspected stolen property."

Meghan, who owns horses and is an avid rider, lived in a cottage at the Vaderlandsche Rietvlei stables and never turned up for work on Monday.

Five hours after she was last seen, her car, with two female occupants, was pulled off the road by the metro police, but allowed to ride on. 

Netwerk24 reported that her car was found around 1am in Lotus River on Monday. It is alleged that at least one of the men arrested was believed to be a member of the Six Bob gang, who are based in Lotus River.

A private investigator, Noel Pratten, has joined the hunt for Meghan. Pratten said the Cremer family was taking "terrible strain".

“The matter is currently at a very sensitive stage and there are things happening in this case that could endanger Meghan’s life, so I am unable to reveal any progress that has been made in the situation,” Pratten told the Cape Argus.

Cremer's friend, Linda Mohr, who also lives on the stud farm, said Meghan was "snuggled up and ready for bed", playing with her new dog, when they spoke by phone just before she went missing, TimesLive reported.

Mohr, who is originally from Knysna, returned home later and found Cremer’s dog walking outside and "that’s when we tried to call her and found that both her personal and work phones were off”.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*HEADS UP for Thursday 8th*

*13 areas confirmed for Thursday's 'total shutdown' in Cape Town*
https://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/news/13-areas-confirmed-for-thursdays-total-shutdown-in-cape-town

A total of 13 areas have been confirmed thus far for the "total shutdown" set to take place in Cape Town on Thursday from 5am to 11am on main routes. 

Fadiel Adams, from Gatvol Capetonian, told the Cape Times on Wednesday: "Only 13 areas have confirmed they will be taking part at the moment. 

"We don't know what will be happening with the rest, but the momentum is growing and more people in other areas are starting to call because they didn't know about it.

[...]

Asked what makes this shutdown different, because there have been quite a few, Adams said: "It's never been done on this scale before. Never before have the coloured community come out in this way.

"There is no politics involved. We've deliberately fought to keep political parties out of this. We don't want anyone scoring points on our people's behalf."

[...]

Regarding the shutdown and how it will be implemented, Adams said: "We've not instructed any community where or how to shut down. We have only asked for engagement and participation.

"We hope and pray that no stones will be thrown, that no motorists or robots will be targeted. This is a peaceful protest and not a riot.

"After the protest we will be handing our memorandum to the mayor, the MEC and the minister and we will be giving them only 21 days to come up with a plan. They will have to burn the candle at both ends becausse our people will not suffer any longer than they absolutely have to.

"After 21 days, if we don't get those cast-iron guarantees then we will start again and it will be indefinite. Cape Town will be closed for business."

*According to the police, "the group is encouraging community members who are backyard dwellers on the Cape Flats to shut down all major arterial roads, including highways into and out of the Cape Town CBD". *

*The following areas are "targeted to be disrupted on the day of the protest", the SAPS said: Beacon Valley, Tafelsig, Eastridge, Woodlands, Parkwood, Lavender Hill, Kensington, Factreton, Ocean View, Elsies Rivier, Delft, Bo-Kaap, Ottery, Egoli informal settlement and Mamre. *[my highlights]

The mostly backyarders are disgruntled over, among others, the following:

* A lack of housing opportunities for coloured people

* The perpetuation of apartheid-style spatial planning

* A total lack of housing opportunities close to work and the constant, huge housing waiting list.


----------



## CTRiaan

Hooked said:


> *Have you seen her? Family desperate for help after CT woman goes missing*
> 
> https://www.all4women.co.za/1815087...esperate-for-help-after-ct-woman-goes-missing
> 
> View attachment 174013
> 
> The family of 30-year-old horse rider Meghan Cremer has appealed for help after she disappeared over the weekend
> “If anyone has seen her or has any information that could help us find her, please get in touch with me ASAP,” her brother Paul Cremer pleaded on social media.
> 
> Cremer was last seen leaving her place on a farm in Philippi at around 18:24 on Saturday, Western Cape police spokesperson Lieutenant Colonel Andrè Traut said.
> 
> She had not returned to the Vaderlandsche Rietvlei stables and did not pitch up for work
> 
> Cremer, from Knysna, is 1,67m tall, slender and has blue eyes and long hazel brown hair.
> 
> At the time of her disappearance, she was wearing a green top and black tracksuit pants, and driving her white Toyota Auris with registration number CX29727.
> 
> On a Missing Children SA poster, it was stated that her car was seen at a roadblock in Wynberg, driven by a stranger.
> 
> A woman posted on Facebook that she had taken a photograph of the car in Grassy Park, which has been widely shared, and tried to chase it but the bakkie she was in was not as fast as the Auris.
> 
> Police did not respond to questions about whether police had stopped the vehicle at a roadblock. They also did not say what had been done so far with the investigation.
> 
> It is understood that Cremer’s phone was off and that her vehicle did not have a tracker.
> 
> Concerned friends, families and even strangers have all shared their hopes for her safe return.
> 
> *Anyone who can assist in tracing her should contact Lieutenant Colonel Gavin Sias on 082 469 7243 or Crime Stop on 08600 10111.*
> 
> Author: News24.com


Sadly her body has been found on a farm in Philippi.

https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...rZceNHvyd9R7oMr5XaU--OsGNutKqMgSwyUh3BnLKeSKo


----------



## Hooked

CTRiaan said:


> Sadly her body has been found on a farm in Philippi.
> 
> https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...rZceNHvyd9R7oMr5XaU--OsGNutKqMgSwyUh3BnLKeSKo



Yes, it's very sad. I don't know why this situation is affecting me so much, but it is. What's even worse is that she was found with a rope around her neck. What kind of sick people do this? Take her car, wallet, mobile - but why kill her? I'm at a loss for words.

Daily we hear of hijackings and murders; innocent children being killed in the crossfire of gang wars and street violence. What has our world become???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town to use drones in the fight against crime*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-to-use-drones-in-the-fight-against-crime

4 Aug. 2019

[...]

Cape Town will become the first municipality in the country to use drone technology to aid in crime-fighting as long as the city gets the go-ahead from the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA).

[...]
The use of this new technology will allow the City to keep an eye on a number of areas across Cape Town. It will also allow the City to be better prepared for incidences of crime which take place in more secluded areas, like hiking trails as well as cable theft hot spots.

Smith confirmed that the City has spent more than R500 000 on drones so far, which will soon be used in pre and post operations around the city.

“Drones will be deployed as seen fit by the safety directorate within the legal parameters stipulated. The City of Cape Town staff will be tested by the CAA, which will be the final phase for staff to get their pilot’s licences. The horticultural area in Philippi, where many incidents of cable theft have been reported, has been earmarked for monitoring.”

The drones will allow for easy and mobile monitoring and will be remotely piloted by trained individuals. The technology will be used for a number of crime spectrums from poaching to theft and even research and filming.

SANParks has recently deployed 120 new rangers to better ensure the safety of visitors to the Table Mountain National Park. Since this announcement, a number of locals have felt it would be better to use drone technology to monitor these area and ensure the safety of the public.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

One isn't even safe to hike up Table Mountain anymore. A short while ago a chap was killed and his backpack stolen. He was at the start of one of the trails, close to the car park. Unbelievable.

But there was one incident a few years ago which really made me laugh. A petite Japanese woman was attacked in the car park, where she had just got out of her car to start her hike up the mountain. Little did the attacker know that she's extremely good at karate! Within minutes she had him on the ground where he remained until the police arrived! 

Can you just imagine his reaction. Here's an easy target - a little lady - huh not so fast, my man, not so fast. Love it!!!! 

I had booked for a self-defence training course a few months ago, but I had to cancel due to work commitments. Perhaps self-defence should become a compulsory subject at schools and universities.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*UCT – SA’s highest ranked university*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/uct-sas-highest-ranked-university/

7 August 2019

"Thirteen South African universities have been ranked in the 2019/2020 list of the world’s top 200 universities, with the University of Cape Town (UCT) ranking the highest among them. UCT comes in at number 252 on a global scale and first in the country, and is followed by the University of Witwatersrand.

Last year, Wits was bested by UCT in the rankings as well.

The University of Pretoria, Stellenbosch University and University of KwaZulu-Natal round out the country’s top five universities. According to last year’s ranking, Stellenbosch University came in third place, with the University of KwaZulu-Natal and University of Pretoria coming in at the fourth and fifth places respectively.

The list was curated by the Centre for World University Rankings (CWUR) ...

[...]

CWUR’s rankings grade universities on seven factors:

– Quality of education (25%)
– Alumni employment (25%)
– Quality of faculty (10%)
– Research output (10%)
– High-quality publications (10%)
– Influence (10%)
– Citations (10%)

Harvard University ranks as the top global university for the eighth consecutive year, and is followed by MIT. This means that MIT has achievied its highest position since 2012 by overtaking Stanford.

Cambridge, which is the top public university in the world, ranks fourth, and is followed by the University of Oxford.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*1647 shipwreck discovered on Blouberg’s shores*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/1647-shipwreck-uncovered-on-bloubergs-shores

"Maritime archaeologist and historian, Dr Bruno Werz, believes he has discovered the site of one of South Africa’s most significant shipwrecks, the Haarlem. He is 95% sure the ship is buried just metres from the shore in front of the Dolphin Beach Hotel. 

“No shipping disaster worldwide has ever had such an impact on the history of an entire nation,” Werz told the press on Friday as he revealed information that points to the final resting place of the vessel along the shoreline near Table View.

Werz has avidly researched the Haarlem since 1989 and even written a book on the subject. Now he is working with a team of experts to prove his research once excavations begin. 

“The Haarlem was wrecked in Table Bay in March 1647 and the events that followed had far-reaching consequences for the history of this country,” says Werz who explains how 62 men were left behind while the remainder of the crew was repatriated on accompanying ships. 

The men from Haarlem come into contact with indigenous people during their stay and reported their favourable experience back to their superiors on upon returning to the Dutch Republic, it was because of these reports that the VOC decided to establish a much-needed stopover for ships in Cape Town.

This station, that became known as the ‘Tavern of the Seas’, later developed into the City of Cape Town. “The wrecking of Haarlem can thus be regarded as the catalyst that created not only Cape Town, but also the roots of current multiracial and multicultural South African society,” he says. 

Now Werz, who is in the process of applying for the necessary excavation permits, is confident that the Haarlem lies just offshore in water depths of less than two metres southwest of the Dolphin Beach Hotel in Table View.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town named Africa’s friendliest city*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-named-africas-friendliest-city

15 August 2019

Participants were asked to rate the cities around the globe according to which made them feel most welcome with regards to friendly and accommodating locals, a list of the top 50 friendliest cities in the world was the result and of course Cape Town is top in Africa.

The Mother City came in at an overall spot of number 14 in the world with travellers saying that Capetonians are full of life, warm and instantly welcoming to those visiting the city. Interestingly, most travellers rated Cape Town as safe as long as you explore with common sense.

Travellers to the Mother City also said they enjoyed the unique diversity and mix of locals as well as their exciting energy. Readers rated the city very highly on its first impressions and earned Cape Town’s its coveted spot.

In order the world’s top 20 friendliest cities are as follows:

20. Siem Reap, Cambodia
19. Houstan, Texas, USA
18. Muscat, Oman
17. Cork, Ireland
16. Adelaide, Australia
15. Athens, Greece
14. Cape Town, South Africa
13. Abu Dhabi, UAE
12. Santa Domingo, Dominican Republic
11. Chiang Mai, Thailand
10. Glascow, Scotland
9. São Pauli, Brazil
8. Nashville, Tennessee, USA
7. Christchurch, New Zealand
6. Dublin, Ireland
5. Hamburg, Germany
4. Taipei, Taiwan
3. Burges, Belgium
2. Kuala Lampur, Malaysia
1. Vancouver, Canada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Rare Clifton 4th beach land up for auction*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/rare-clifton-4th-beach-land-up-for-auction/

13 Aug. 2019

"This September a rarely available gem will be up for auction, a coveted piece of land just 417m² in size at Clifton’s exclusive beach bungalow section will be up for grabs. A beautiful piece of land is expected to start off at an opening bid of R15-million. The land will be sold to the highest bidder this September 5 at Summer Place, 69 Melville Road, Hyde Park from 12pm.

[...]

According to property experts speaking to BusinessTech, in the whole of Clifton there have been fewer than 10 vacant land transactions recorded since 2009 with the total value of these properties being equal to R200-million, because of this vacant plots in this area are by far some of the rarest in the country.

The land has already had plans for a triple-storey house on the site drawn up and approved by the City of Cape Town which means the successful buyer can start developing immediately.

Locals looking to find out more can contact Rodney Beck at 0825515841






Pictures: www.highstreetauctions.com


----------



## Hooked

*SANParks Free Access Week dates*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/sanparks-free-access-week-dates/

25 July 2019

"This year South African National Parks will be presenting the 14th annual SA National Parks Week from September 8 to 15 2019 and this year the free access week has been extended to include weekends to cater to working locals.

National Parks Focus Week is a worldwide campaign which gives people free access to national parks. This annual event gives all South African citizens the opportunity to visit one of the 21 national parks without having to pay entry."

----------
The most well-known national park at this time of the year, renowned for it's beautiful wild flowers, is the West Coast National Park.

https://www.sanparks.org/about/events/parks_week/
Dates: 8 to 15 September 2019
Gate quotas will be applicable during weekends: Free entries at both gates will be 500 people per day (collectively) on Saturday and Sunday.

See the Sanparks website above for information regarding all national parks in SA.


----------



## Hooked

I'm so lucky - I don't need to go into any national park to see wild flowers, as there are plenty along the sides of the roads in this area. I live in Yzerfontein but sometimes I drive through to Darling for shopping.





And at this time of the year this is the scenery en route.

Photograph by Christine Phillips Photography

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town to host first middle-distance triathlon*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-to-host-first-middle-distance-triathlon

15 Aug. 2019

"The Mother City will soon host a new event for avid athletes and those looking to challenge themselves physically, featuring a new route that will start and end in different locations.

‘Challenge Cape Town’ will add to the spectacular range of events already on the city’s calendar, and will feature a 90km cycle with three turning points along varied coastal road ending in the CBD, a 1.9km Big Bay swim and lastly a three-lap 21km run in Zonnebloem.

Uniquely the event is one of only a few in South Africa that has a different starting and finishing location as well as a stretch of the cycle leg of the race running through Government Avenue in the Company’s Garden, making this is a first for cycle races in the Mother City.

The Cape Town High School sports field will act as the race’s finish line and will be transformed to accommodate spectators as well as be a race village on Race Day."

[...]


----------



## Hooked

*HAVE FUN WHILE YOUR CAR IS BEING SERVICED
https://www.facebook.com/pg/CapeTownMagazine/posts/?ref=page_internal




Read more about these discoveries
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/discoveries

Book your service and get a magazine sent to you immediately.
www.baronscapetown.co.za/book-a-service*


----------



## Hooked

*Lion cub rescued from Athlone*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/lion-cub-rescued-from-athlone

22 Aug. 2019

An Organised Crime Investigation (OCI) was launched by detectives on Wednesday following a tip-off that a lion cub had been smuggled from Thabazimbi in Limpopo to the Western Cape ... Eventually the cub was found at an Athlone address. Lion cubs have a high street value of roughly R50 000 per cub.

A case of possession of an endangered species was registered by the Stock Theft Unit and the lion cub was successfully recovered. It has since been taken to a safe place in good condition. Three people have been taken in for questioning in connection with the incident.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

*Gotcha! Cape Town using cut-outs of traffic officers to cut down speeding*
https://m.news24.com/TopStories/gotcha-cape-town-using-cut-outs-of-traffic-officers-to-cut-down-speeding-20190823

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Local sushi restaurant serves up CANNAfornia rolls*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/local-sushi-restaurant-serves-up-cannafornia-rolls/

13 Aug. 2019

Cape Town’s very own Blowfish Restaurant is bringing another first to the Mother City and the country by serving up the cannabis-infused sushi. As part of the restaurants efforts to stay ahead of the trend while offering locals top quality food and offering a unique experience it has added two new dishes to the menu serve with sauce infused with 100% cannabis derived CBD oil.

The CANNAfornia roll has a filling of salmon and prawn, complimented with a lick of cream cheese and topped with avocado, this delicious sushi roll is than accompanied by strawberry mayo infused with a contemporary twist and a hint of CBD oil.

The equally pleasing CANNAfornia Poke Bowl consists of sushi rice laced with sweet chili and caviar mayo with a touch of CBD oil sauce topped with salmon, damage beans, pickled ginger, strawberries, cucumber and avocado.

Both of these new additions to the menu are accompanied by a dressing infused with a hint of CBD oil famous for its miracle-like health benefits.

Call: 021 556 5464
Email: info@blowfishrestaurant.co.za

Website: http://www.blowfishrestaurant.co.za


----------



## Hooked

*Woman found dismembered in Bellville apartment*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/dismembered-body-found-in-bellville

23 Aug. 2019

Police today confirmed that the body of a woman was found cut up into pieces and stuffed into black bags at an apartment building in Bellville. In a strange twist of events, this is the second murder to take place in this very complex this year. In May, a 65-year-old man was also found murdered in the same apartment building.

According to police, on Thursday morning the body of Lynette Volschenk was discovered in another apartment in the complex she lived in. Her body was found by police at roughly 11am after they were called to the scene.

Neighbours reportedly heard noises coming from her apartment on Wednesday evening but her body was only discovered the following morning when concerned colleagues went to check on her. When they arrived at her home they found a man inside the apartment wearing blue gloves, according to Netwerk24.

Sergeant Noloyiso Rwexana said in a statement that officers conducted a preliminary investigation and found black bags with the body of the deceased cut into pieces in another flat in the same complex.

Police arrested a 24-year-old man at the scene and he will appear in the Bellville Magistrates Court soon.

Earlier this year the 65-year-old man, who was also a resident in the complex, was found with a rope tied around his body. No arrests were made for his murder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Seesig? That's opimistic!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

*Toni Braxton live in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/world/toni-braxton-live-in-cape-town

Grammy award-winning singer Toni Braxton is making her way down to South Africa in November, where she will perform in the Mother City for one night only. Be prepared for a night filled with classics such as He Wasn’t Man Enough and Un-Break My Heart.


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Seesig? That's opimistic!


These flats are on Tygerburg hill and one can in fact see Falsebay from there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> These flats are on Tygerburg hill and one can in fact see Falsebay from there.
> 
> Regards



Wow! Would never have thought that!!!


----------



## Hooked

*Krispy Kreme coming to the Waterfront*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/krispy-kreme-coming-to-the-waterfront/

According to a tweet by Krispy Kreme, their store based at the V&A Waterfront will finally opening on September 10, 2019.

Locals can look forward to a wide selection of unique doughnut creations and a convenient location perfectly situated for a stop after you shop.

Those looking to satisfy their hunger for doughy treats will be able to find the store at the V&A Waterfront entrance located closest to the ampitheatre.
Locals can look forward to trying out the new Choc-A-Lot Collection, which incorporates some of South Africa’s favourite chocolate treats into doughnut dreams.

Doughnut-lovers will be able to savour Chocolate Log, Aero and Kit-Kat, all in doughnut form.

Part of the collection includes a Nestlé Bar-One Hot Chocolate and a S’mores Hot Chocolate.


----------



## Hooked

*Leopard seal lazes on Lagoon Beach*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/leopard-seal-lazes-on-lagoon-beach

29 August 2019

Locals are being warned to be cautious following reports of a Leopard Seal who decided to make Lagoon Beach in Milnerton his sunbathing spot.

Early on the morning of Wednesday, August 28, the Cape of Good Hope (CoGH) SPCA was notified of a Leopard Seal resting at the river mouth near Lagoon Beach. The SPCA team was concerned that the animal may be in distress and responded immediately.

A section of the beach has been cordoned off to allow the seal its own space and to protect members of the public and pets.

This species of seal is an unusual visitor to our shores as the species is usually found in the Antarctic. The latest Milnerton visitor is an adult male, 2.56metres in length and still growing.

Assessments of his condition have revealed that his [sic] is slightly underweight but this may be because he is currently undergoing a moulting process. Residents are being warned that leopard seal are usually aggressive animals and their bite can cause severe injury.

Concerned citizens are being urged to admire him only from afar.

The Department of Environmental Affairs and the City of Cape Town will closely monitor the seal with assistance from the CoGH SPCA while he visits our shores.

Locals are reassured that if he is left undisturbed and unstressed he will surely make his way home soon.

*(Follow link above for pic)
*


----------



## Hooked

*PI hired to find missing Claremont girl*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/pi-hired-to-find-missing-claremont-girl

As the search for missing University of Cape Town student Uyinene “Nene” Mrwetyana has entered its fifth day, her family has reportedly contacted a private investigator to help track the 19-year-old down.

Noel Pratten has been hired by the Mrwetyana family in a bid to find their daughter, who was last seen in Claremont on Saturday, August 24. According to reports, Nene left her residence at Roscommon House in Claremont’s Main Road at approximately 1.30pm before making her way to nearby Mowbray to have her nails done.

Pratten revealed that she was allegedly seen collecting a parcel from a post office in Clareinch on the day of her disappearance.

Earlier this week, a communication circulated claiming that Nene had been brought to the Tygervalley Mortuary, but South African Police Services denied these claims, stating that they are still searching for her.

Many are hoping that Pratten will be able to track Nene down. He also played a vital role in the case of horse show rider Meghan Cremer, whose body was found five days after her disappearance earlier this month.

Her body was discovered buried in a sand mine in Philippi, a short distance from the horse farm she lived on.


----------



## Hooked

*New home for Green Point Market*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/green-point-market-finds-new-home

30 Aug. 2019

"Green Point Market fans please note, it is relocating to the P4 parking area of the Green Point Athletics Stadium. The park was previously moved due to construction on the Cape Town Stadium and surrounding Green Point Urban Park.

The P4 parking area met a number of requirements – it is attractive, safe and secure, easily accessible, and supports the historical and environmental area.

[...]

The market will initially begin with 200 vendors although there is space for 300. Twigg hopes to have the market operational by December 2019."


----------



## CTRiaan

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...LzzGlUZ0iVLT6y9uxtrsvUg8B5jr4w0HxMxvr0yQVuaeQ

A man is in a serious condition after an explosive device, allegedly planted under the seat of his Range Rover, detonated in Westlake, Cape Town, on Friday.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Abba Tribute Show Yacht Party*
https://www.capetownetc.com/competitions/win-tickets-to-abba-tribute-show-yacht-party

Are you ready for a top day out on the Water(loo)? The three hour cruise sets off from the V&A Waterfront aboard South Africa’s Biggest most luxurious yacht, the Mirage. It will set sail to Clifton with a live show of ABBA’s best hits. The very first Dancing Queens – The Abba Tribute Show Party Cruise will be hosted on October 5, 2019.

If you love the musical and the movies, you’re going to love the tribute show. This immersive yacht party cruise will take you on an unforgettable experience, all while enjoying a unique gin and tonic tasting by Wilderers Gin and Fitch & Leedes. Light snacks and a sunset cocktail experience are also included. 

Ticket prices
R850 per person
R300 Kids under 12
R2800 Family Ticket of 4

To purchase this unforgettable experience on board South Africa’s biggest most luxurious yacht *click on the link.
[I tried the link and it doesn't work. I commented on Cape Town Etc.'s FB page.*

Ticket includes
– Welcome Glass of MCC
– Gin & Tonic Tasting Experience with Botanicals
– Light Snacks provided
– Live Performances
– Sunset Gin & Tonic Experience

*[COMPETITION]:*

Win two tickets to the Dancing Queens – The Abba Tribute Show Yacht Party, including a welcome glass of MCC, a gin and tonic tasting experience, light snacks, live performances, and a sunset gin and tonic experience.
*
How to enter:*
Simply fill in your details on the form below to enter. [The form is here

*Competition Ts & Cs:
– *Winners will be announced at *12pm Friday, September 27 2019 on this page*
– Winners will be contacted via details entered on the form
– Prizes are not refundable and cannot be exchanged for money
– Transport to and from the venue is not included
– Entrants must be 18 or older.


----------



## Hooked

*Bones dug up in Simon’s Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/bones-dug-up-in-simons-town

Diggers were left in shock after they unearthed what appears to be a shallow grave in Simon’s Town. The discovery was made during the construction of a new block of flats in the area, where more than a hundred bones were reportedly found.

The bones are estimated to be close to 300 years old.

Construction has been temporarily halted after the discovery to accomodate for the skeletons to be re-buried at a cemetery in Seaforth. The area where they were dug up is suspected to be remnants from when the Dutch colony first began thriving in Cape Town.

“The Dutch East India Company started using Simon’s Town as a winter harbour from 1741 so from that time on they built a hospital there in 1760,” Simon Liell-Cock, Simon’s Town ward councillor, said to CapeTalk. “This appears to be a shallow graveyard which has under 100 bodies and they are all naked. It seems to be quiet evident that they come from the Dutch East India Company hospital because there are no other artefacts or buttons, they were essentially naked and buried dead right where there was the hospital site.”

Heritage Western Cape, which is the province’s heritage resources authority, has also gotten involved in the excavation.

The bone analysis and DNA extracted from the skeletons’ teeth may also be able to shed more light on those who worked for the Dutch East India Company, their average life expectancy and what they used to eat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Most hijackings take place during the day*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/most-hijackings-take-place-during-the-day

[...]

...the data [from Tracker] showed that most hijackings take place on Fridays in broad daylight – between 11am and 1pm – addressing the common misconception that most hijacking incidents occur in the late evening. The second most recorded incidents take place on the same day between 8pm and 11pm.

Vehicles with trackers were activated mostly on Saturdays between 12pm and 2pm for attempts of theft. Activations indicate that the car tracker initiates a recovery action so the vehicle can be tracked. This year’s statistics are very similar to those recorded last year.

Majority of the activations recorded took place in Gauteng, Kwa-Zulu Natal and the Western Cape. Suburbs in the Western Cape most affected by hijacking are Philippi, Khayelitsha and Maitland.

Philippi, Claremont and Dunoon most affected by cases of theft.

Although techniques used by criminals are similar year-on-year, the tracking company did record an increase in hostage-taking during hijackings.

On average 29% of incidences of hijackings this year involved hostages being taken.

Another recorded technique includes criminals impersonating law enforcement officials, spiking of drinks to take advantage unsuspecting victims, and vehicle theft via online selling platforms where motorists hand over their vehicles after receiving false payment for the vehicle.

In recorded business crimes, most vehicles were stolen for the goods they were carrying at the time.

Tracker reported recovering 5 438 vehicles, making 1 037 arrests and the recovery of 50 firearms between July 2018 and June 2019.

“Many people go about their regular driving activity on auto-pilot without much awareness or consideration for what is going on around them. Criminals recognise and take advantage of this complacency,” says Ron Knott-Craig, Executive Operational Services at Tracker South Africa. “To avoid being an easy target, we need to stay alert and be vigilant. Avoid distractions while driving and pay attention to your surroundings. Don’t believe it could never happen to you.”

Locals are advised to be more aware of their surroundings and take into account the various methods and tendencies of behaviours to better prepare themselves. If you are worried about your vehicle, installing a tracking device is one way to better ensure your car’s return if it is ever stolen.


----------



## Hooked

*Whale breaches over 30 times in False Bay*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/whale-breaches-over-30-times-in-false-bay/

25 Aug. 2019






*Photo by Dave Hurwitz. Follow above link for more stunning pics.*

Eager whale-watchers aboard the Simon’s Town Boat Company tour this week were lucky enough to experience a unique sighting as an excited gentle giant breached more than 30 times in a short space of time.

The boat was near Smitswinkel Bay in the False Bay area when tour-goers spotted a lively whale making its way towards Cape Point.

“This animal was full of energy and literally dived and breached continuously for over 40 minutes.
We had the feeling that it was deliberately giving us a show, as each breach seemed to provide a different aerial display,” said Dave Hurwitz from Simon’s Town Boat Company. Guests enjoyed the rare display as they waited in anticipation for each consecutive breach.

“What was particularly great for our guests is that the breaches were predictable and no matter whether they were using the fanciest camera or a cellphone, they all got great photos and videos,” Hurwitz said.

“I would have loved to record the cheers and screeches of joy each time the animal breached – that in itself would make an entertaining sound track,” he said.

n 20 years that Hurwitz has been operating the tour company, he says he never tires of seeing these unique displays and majestic animals come close to their vessels.
Every year, Southern Right Whales make their way up the coastline to breed and calve. The best time to watch the whales is from July to December.

There are a number of theories as to why whales and other marine mammals breach. Some scientists believe it is a form of communication during mating season, to tell other whales they are ready and available. Others believe it is to communicate areas with a bountiful food supply or even dangers caused by predators. Whatever the reason it is a truly amazing sight to behold.

Locals hoping to catch a glimpse of something similar can join the tours from June to November between 10.30am and 2pm daily.
Bookings can be made at www.boatcompany.co.za


----------



## Hooked

*Here's something for all the cat-lovers

Café serves cake, coffee and cat cuddles
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cafe-serves-cake-coffee-and-cat-cuddles/*

15 April 2019

South Africa’s first cat café is rescuing feline friends from the Western Cape and giving them a special home where cat-lovers can visit them. And while you’re there, you can stock up on all sorts of cute cat goodies and humans can enjoy tasty treats.

[...]

Visitors can feast their eyes on a paw-sitively paw-some array of unique gifts from rare collector items to clothing, jewellery, books, fabric, stationary, toys, ornaments, homeware, chocolates, bumper stickers, mats and more cat-inspired gifts than you can imagine.
You could look through the two designated cat shop areas for hours and still see new items you missed before. This is the place to be when shopping for a cat mom or that friend who can’t get enough kitty goodies.

Last year, 12 adorable cats from Stellenbosch Animal Welfare left their shelter cages behind and moved on to a life of luxury with lots of space and love at Cat Heaven Rescue Cat Café ... Cat Heaven is now home to 17 and soon-to-be 20 friendly little felines who love to join your table for a nap or a cuddle while you enjoy a delicious cup of coffee or decadent slice of cake.

Cat Heaven’s kitties even have a charming indoor play area complete with a jungle gym, scratching posts, cosy beds, hammocks, mirrors (which they adore) and lots of toys for their amusement. They even have a lovely garden with an outdoor jungle gym and lots of catnip.

While you relax among the cosy cats, you can also order one of the many delicious cakes on offer paired with a coffee, cappuccino or tea. The delightful cat-themed crockery adds the purrrfect personal touch to the experience.

They offer in-house adoption which allows cat-loving patrons, who can’t have a cat at home, the chance to become a parent to their very own four-legged child at Cat Heaven. Once adopted, you can visit him or her on a regular basis and will be being kept up to date with their kitty’s comings and goings. 

“Our Cat Café was built and designed with the happiness and pleasure of our cats as a priority. To ensure our cats are well fed and have access to medical care, we charge an entrance fee along with the sale of coffee, tea, soft drinks, cakes, cookies, biltong, popcorn and Pedal Pops. All our cats are micro-chipped, vaccinated, treated for fleas and worms, insured, groomed daily and bathed when required. We have a display area with pictures of all our cats on a wall, along with their names to ensure that patrons can get to know them individually. We have a list of very necessary Cat Café rules and a zero-tolerance policy for anyone causing distress to our furry children,” says Valerie who is currently studying Ethology, specialising in cats, and will soon be graduating as a Cat Behaviourist. 

Cat Heaven Rescue Cat Café is a non-profit organisation. All funds generated at the Café go towards the feeding and maintenance of the health and welfare of the resident cats, and their environment. Any excess funds are donated to animal charities.

“Our mission is to tell people, don’t buy animals, rescue them from shelters. The best part of our work here is seeing all the different personalities, you could write a book about each one. See our cats come out of their cages literally and figuratively is amazing, we love to see them being happy and free,” said Valerie.

More information on Cat Heaven Rescue Cat Café:

– The entrance fee to the café is R20.
– Coffee, tea, soft drinks, cakes, cookies, biltong, popcorn and Pedal Pops are served. Birthday cakes are permissible by prior arrangement.
– Cat Heaven’s premises offer ample parking and good security.

Rules of Cat Heaven’s Rescue Cat Café

1. Please sanitise your hands on entering the Cat Café.
2. Do not pull a cat by its tail, whiskers or any part of its body.
3. Do not attempt to hold or carry a cat. They may sit on your lap if they like you though.
4. Cats do not like loud or sudden music. Talk softly at all times and do not chase the cats.
5. Photographs are welcomed, but no flash photography. Cats’ eyes are very sensitive.
6. Do not wake a sleeping cat or disturb a cat while it is eating.
7. Only food purchased at the Café may be consumed on the premises.
8. High-heeled shoes are prohibited.

“There are two means of refuge from the misery of life – music and cats!” – Albert Schweitzer

Contact: 083 357 2527
Address: 35 Bright Street, Somerset West Cape Town, Western Cape 7130
Website:www.catheaven.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *PI hired to find missing Claremont girl*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/pi-hired-to-find-missing-claremont-girl
> 
> As the search for missing University of Cape Town student Uyinene “Nene” Mrwetyana has entered its fifth day, her family has reportedly contacted a private investigator to help track the 19-year-old down.
> 
> Noel Pratten has been hired by the Mrwetyana family in a bid to find their daughter, who was last seen in Claremont on Saturday, August 24. According to reports, Nene left her residence at Roscommon House in Claremont’s Main Road at approximately 1.30pm before making her way to nearby Mowbray to have her nails done.
> 
> Pratten revealed that she was allegedly seen collecting a parcel from a post office in Clareinch on the day of her disappearance.
> .



*UPDATE:*
*https://www.capetownetc.com/news/breaking-man-charged-with-rape-and-murder-of-claremont-teen*

The suspect arrested in connection with the disappearance of University of Cape Town (UCT) Uyinene “Nene” Mrwetyana over the weekend, was charged with her rape and murder this morning. The 42-year-old made his first appearance in the Wynberg Magistrate’s Court this morning, and is an employee of the Clareinch Post Office. This is the same place Mrwetyana was last seen on August 24.

[...]

The State alleged that the 19-year-old had gone to the Clareinch Post Office to enquire about a package, but found that there was no electricity. She was told to return later. When she did, the accused sexually harassed her, and bludgeoned her with a scale when she tried to fight him off.

According to the State, he had confessed to the crime. He later allegedly admitted to where a body was buried.

Those in the public gallery called him a pig, and sobs were reportedly heard from friends and family during the proceedings.

The case was postponed to November 5.


----------



## Hooked

*A treat without the cheat at Guiltless Protein Bakery*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/a-treat-without-the-cheat-at-guiltless-protein-bakery/

23 Aug. 2019

"Guiltless Protein Bakery in Sea Point is a little slice of heaven. This bakery is unlike anything Cape Town has ever experienced. With health being a major priority for Capetonians, Guiltless Bakery has created a range of products that satisfy the sweet tooth, without derailing your eating habits.

All the items on the menu are high in protein, gluten-free, low in carbs, have no added sugars or preservatives and are absolutely delicious. In the glass display you will find cookie dough protein bars, carrot cakes, red velvet cupcakes, protein baked cheesecake, bonbons and peanut butter brownies.

If you are on the go and looking for a caffein fix, Guiltless Protein Bakery serves up a mean cup of coffee. The Ripped Coffee, essentially a warm protein shake and Bullet Coffee are two items worth trying.

For those looking for a protein-packed meal, breakfast and lunch options are available. Think brownie batter, carrot cake or strawberry cheesecake proats (protein oats) and protein flapjack stack featuring blueberries and bananas for breakfast. A mouthwatering variety of protein smoothies are also available, as well as open toast options.

What reinforces Guiltless Protein Bakery’s commitment to delivering high quality, affordable and delicious products, is that the nutritional information of each product is displayed. Customers know exactly what they are consuming.

For more information, visit www.guiltless.co.za


----------



## Hooked

*Proposed Cape by-law prohibits swearing on beaches*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/proposed-cape-by-law-prohibits-swearing-on-beaches/

21 August 2019

A new by-law open for public comment aims to protect the Mother City’s beaches as a public asset, according to the City of Cape Town. If it goes ahead, it will also allow law enforcement officers to prevent negative impact on our coastal environments. One of the new proposed by-laws is the prohibition of foul or indecent language in coastal zones as they are frequented by families and children.

[...]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *Proposed Cape by-law prohibits swearing on beaches*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/proposed-cape-by-law-prohibits-swearing-on-beaches/
> 
> 21 August 2019
> 
> A new by-law open for public comment aims to protect the Mother City’s beaches as a public asset, according to the City of Cape Town. If it goes ahead, it will also allow law enforcement officers to prevent negative impact on our coastal environments. One of the new proposed by-laws is the prohibition of foul or indecent language in coastal zones as they are frequented by families and children.
> 
> [...]
> 
> View attachment 176673


Fok nooit!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*Restaurants offer safe spaces to SA women*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1837949...ews/restaurants-offer-safe-spaces-to-sa-women

6 Sept. 2019

"Several South African business, mostly based in the Western Cape, have embraced a new initiative, offering safe spaces to South African women. The news and national mood has been dominated by what President Cyril Ramaphosa has called a “dark period”.

He was reacting to the murders of several women, including UCT student Uyinene Mrwetyana, boxer Leighandre Jegels, university student Jesse Hess, horse rider Meghan Cremer and Cape Town woman Lynette Volschenk.

Raptor Room, a restaurant in Cape Town said in a Facebook post: “If you are ever walking in the street close to us and you feel unsafe, just come inside. You don’t need to buy anything. If you are here and you need to walk to your car alone, ask us to walk with you to make sure you are safe. If you are ever in our space and you don’t feel safe, please tell us.”

Other businesses soon followed. La Mouette, a restaurant in Sea Point said in a Facebook post: “It is a tough time for our beloved Cape Town this week. There are no words left, only the actions that define us.

“Both La Mouette and Upper Bloem Restaurant want to follow The Raptor Room’s example and initiate a #comein policy. If you are in our area in Sea Point or Green Point and you feel in any way unsafe, please COME IN – we will wait with you for your Uber, taxi or friends or one of us will walk with you to your car if needs be.”

Obi restaurant offered women a safe space in Long Street.



It was not only restaurants and bars that made the offer. Inkfinity Tattoo Studio in Parow, Cape town, also supported the initiative.

DA MP Dean MacPhearson lauded Bagdrop, a Cape Town luggage storage company that also supported the initiative.

Toscana, a pizzeria in Claremont, Cape Town, the area where Uyinene was raped and murdered, has also offered its premises as a safe space. Den Anker, a restaurant at the V&A Waterfront has also pledged support for the initiative.

In Gauteng, Tonic gin bar and Tanen wine bar also adopted the initiative.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Restaurants offer safe spaces to SA women*
> https://www.all4women.co.za/1837949...ews/restaurants-offer-safe-spaces-to-sa-women
> 
> A great initiative! If I ever felt unsafe I would walk into any restaurant or shop and stay there, whether they follow this initiative or not; but it's not everyone who would offer to walk with you to your car!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

It's amazing how South Africans from all background can come together to solve problems.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> *Restaurants offer safe spaces to SA women*
> https://www.all4women.co.za/1837949...ews/restaurants-offer-safe-spaces-to-sa-women
> 
> 6 Sept. 2019
> 
> "Several South African business, mostly based in the Western Cape, have embraced a new initiative, offering safe spaces to South African women. The news and national mood has been dominated by what President Cyril Ramaphosa has called a “dark period”.
> 
> He was reacting to the murders of several women, including UCT student Uyinene Mrwetyana, boxer Leighandre Jegels, university student Jesse Hess, horse rider Meghan Cremer and Cape Town woman Lynette Volschenk.
> 
> Raptor Room, a restaurant in Cape Town said in a Facebook post: “If you are ever walking in the street close to us and you feel unsafe, just come inside. You don’t need to buy anything. If you are here and you need to walk to your car alone, ask us to walk with you to make sure you are safe. If you are ever in our space and you don’t feel safe, please tell us.”
> 
> Other businesses soon followed. La Mouette, a restaurant in Sea Point said in a Facebook post: “It is a tough time for our beloved Cape Town this week. There are no words left, only the actions that define us.
> 
> “Both La Mouette and Upper Bloem Restaurant want to follow The Raptor Room’s example and initiate a #comein policy. If you are in our area in Sea Point or Green Point and you feel in any way unsafe, please COME IN – we will wait with you for your Uber, taxi or friends or one of us will walk with you to your car if needs be.”
> 
> Obi restaurant offered women a safe space in Long Street.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not only restaurants and bars that made the offer. Inkfinity Tattoo Studio in Parow, Cape town, also supported the initiative.
> 
> DA MP Dean MacPhearson lauded Bagdrop, a Cape Town luggage storage company that also supported the initiative.
> 
> Toscana, a pizzeria in Claremont, Cape Town, the area where Uyinene was raped and murdered, has also offered its premises as a safe space. Den Anker, a restaurant at the V&A Waterfront has also pledged support for the initiative.
> 
> In Gauteng, Tonic gin bar and Tanen wine bar also adopted the initiative.
> 
> View attachment 177004


i hope these businesses vetted their staff better than the post office did.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> i hope these businesses vetted their staff better than the post office did.



@lesvaches and the primary school too!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*Mass men’s meeting on gender-based violence planned*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/mass-mens-meeting-on-gender-based-violence-planned

6 Sept. 2019

"A mass men’s meeting is being planned to discuss their role in gender-based violence and how they can take action against it. The meeting, hosted by South African men, will be held on Monday, September 9.

Organisers of the event spread the word of the meeting at yesterdays protest at parliament against gender-based violence, among them Groote Kerk minister Riaan de Villiers.

Speaking to Cape Times, de Villiers said, “We would like to invite all men to hear the cries of the women and the children in our country, to come together so that they can talk among themselves and realise that they are the perpetrators of what is happening in the country.”

“This is so that they can understand how they are contributing to this problem and can find a solution on how they will react and how they will change the current situation. They need to take immediate, concrete action on even a basic level.”

De Villiers encourages men all over the country to host meetings in their own communities to discuss the practical ways they can address gender-based violence and their complicity in it.

The meeting will be held at 55 Kloof Street on September 9 from 6pm to 8pm, and all South African men are encouraged to attend."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Women-only ride-hailing service to launch in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/women-only-ride-hailing-service-to-launch-in-cape-town

6 Sept. 2019

ChaufHer, a ride-hailing service for women and by women, will soon launch in Cape Town and Johannesburg. The service will connect female drivers to female passengers, thus empowering women and helping passengers feel more safe.

On their website, ChaufHer explains why they have created this service. “Our mission is to provide a safe environment for women to get out there and live their best lives without having to worry about how they will get around. Every aspect of the ChaufHer experience places safety at its heart.”

“When women get together and support each other anything is possible. We created ChaufHer to be truly by women, for women, so you know that someone you can trust is picking you up.”

There have been a number of reports of sexual harassment and abuse against male Uber and Taxify drivers in South Africa, causing many women to feel unsafe using these services.

ChaufHer rides are designed to ensure the safety and comfort of each passenger. Professional female drivers go through a comprehensive vetting process. Passengers also go through a vetting process when they register to ensure the drivers safety. There will be an SOS button feature that both drivers and passengers can use if they feel uncomfortable or unsafe during their trip. The service also provides an option for a car with a child booster seat for passengers travelling with little ones.

To use this service, passengers must download the ChaufHer app (soon to be available for iOs and Android devices), register, and ride.

The service will be coming soon to Cape Town, although there is no specific date as of yet. There are also plans for it to launch in Johannesburg. Watch this space, we will let you know when it officially launches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Women-only ride-hailing service to launch in Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/women-only-ride-hailing-service-to-launch-in-cape-town
> 
> It's all very well during the day, but tell me which woman is prepared to drive to the airport to pick up someone at night??


----------



## Hooked

*N2 Hijackings (near airport)*

I came across this useful information on FB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Major banking strike planned for September*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/major-banking-strike-planned-for-september

2 Sept. 2019

"The country’s largest financial union is planning a major strike to take place at the end of this month. Tools will be downed as Sasbo members prepare to protest over planned retrenchments in the banking sector.

Sasbo – or the South African Society of Bank Officials – is 73 000 members strong, and wants banks to consider alternative options to retrenchments, such as re-skilling employees whose jobs are at risk. “If the banks say no, the struggle continues and we will make sure we shut down the system until they come to their senses,” Sasbo Secretary-General Joe Kokela says to BusinessTech. “We can even make sure replenishment of ATMs are kept to a minimum so that the country runs short of money.”

As reported by eNCA, the strike has the support of Cosatu, who have warned that the strike will just be a “warm up” exercise.

“All Cosatu-affiliated unions will mobilise to ensure that the Sasbo banking sector strike on* 27 September* is successful,” Cosatu Deputy General-Secretary Solly Phetoe. “This strike will be part of a build-up to the *7 October* full-blown national strike.”

Absa, Standard Bank, and Nedbank Group have all consulted with staff about cuts in recent months.

Absa is restructuring operations across its business units, Standard Bank is closing 91 branches, while Nedbank is in talks with about 1,500 employees over job cuts or redeployments.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Birthday freebies in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/birthday-freebies-in-cape-town

11 Sept. 2019

*Table Mountain Aerial way:*
Table Mountain gives birthday boys and girls 18 and older the chance to take a free return trip up the mountain in their cable-car. All you need is your ID to go mountain high. Tickets are valid on your birthday and the week thereafter. A return trip typically costs R330, so this birthday special is quite the steal.

*Cape Town Aquarium:*
... You can claim your ticket the day of, or 6 days after, your birthday. Tickets are collected onsite and only when an ID or documentation is presented. This special saves you the R185 adult entrance fee.

*Ster-Kinekor:*
... Ster Kinekor offers their club card members a free movie ticket on their birthday. Tickets are valid for seven days and can be used on any 2D or 3D movie a week after their release. Does not apply to Cine Prestige or IMAX.

*Galileo Open Air Cinema:*
... Watch a free movie at the popular Galileo open air cinema the week of your birthday. You get free entrance, as well as a blanket and backrest. Make sure to check their movie schedule to find out what they’re playing the week of your birthday. Tickets usually range from R109-R195.

*Cape Wheel:*
Ride the Cape Wheel for free on your birthday! All you have to do is sign up to their birthday club and you’ll receive a free ride voucher to redeem on your birthday. You also receive a complimentary A3 sized birthday photo when you purchase a photo pack after your ride. Adult tickets typically cost R150.

*Krispy Kreme:*
Krispy Kreme recently opened its first Cape Town store, making it the perfect time to treat yourself. Birthday boys and girls can get a dozen free original glazed doughnuts with a purchase of a dozen doughnuts on their birthday.


----------



## Hooked

*RUGY FANS - THIS IS FOR YOU *

*WIN: Springbok and Cape Town Monopoly hampers*
https://www.capetownetc.com/competitions/win-springbok-and-cape-town-monopoly-hampers/

11 Sept. 2019



Picture from Cape Town etc FB (above link)​As South Africa’s excitement starts to build for the Rugby World Cup, the first ever range of Springbok board and card gamester now available in stores. SA Rugby’s Springbok Monopoly, Springbok Top Trumps cards and playing cards have landed in South Africa and are ready to play!

The Springbok Monopoly board game is a twist on the classic board game. Participants travel around the board and buy their favourite Springbok players and rugby stadiums – they then negotiate with opponents in an attempt to build a rugby empire. A rugby ball, boot, goal posts, whistle and trophy replace the original tokens like the top hat. Monopolists will build stands and stadiums and trade their way to success.

Player selection for the Monopoly board has been kept a secret prior to the launch, leading to speculation around who will make the cut and how the players will be ranked. With the most-loved Bok ‘The Beast’ taking the top spot, there is room for much debate around the selection and ranking of players on the board.

A card game as part of the popular ‘Top Trumps’ series has also been developed. The Top Trumps cards features key facts on selected Springbok players. Rate the team’s great players on their Caps, their Height, their Tries and the ultimate test; the Top Trumps Tackle Rating. Read all about their achievements as you try and collect all 30 cards from your opponent.

This is the first time the Springboks have featured on these classic games. It remains to be seen whether South Africans compete in the games with the same passion and competitive spirit as the Springboks show on the field.

Other Monopoly Games available in South Africa include Cape Town, Durban, Liverpool, Manchester City, World Football Stars, WWE, Lord of the Rings, Game of Thrones.

Stockists of the game include Sportsmans Warehouse, Toy Kingdom. ToysRUs, CNA and PNA, Musica, Exclusive Books, Hamleys, Checkers and SArugby.co.za

Prize Details:
Two hampers including a Springbok Monopoly and a Springbok Top Trumps and two hampers including a Cape Town Monopoly and a Springbok Playing Cards. There will be four winners in total.
How to enter:
Simply fill in your details on the form below to enter.

Competition Ts & Cs:
– The winners will be announced at 12pm Wednesday, 17 September 2019 on this page
– Winners will be contacted via details entered on the form
– Prizes are not refundable and cannot be exchanged for money
– Your prize will be couriered to the address provided.


----------



## Hooked

*What to do when strangers take pictures of your kids*
https://www.capetownetc.com/family/what-to-do-when-strangers-take-pictures-of-your-kids

12 Sept 2019

"Capetonians have been up in arms over a group of men who were spotted taking unsolicited pictures of children on Muizenberg Beach. Residents were shocked and concerned to hear about the incident and many felt hopeless about what they could do to protect their child.

“I just want to share my experience I had today on Muizenberg beach and hope parents are more vigilant because the world has become a scary place,” a post shared on the popular Fish Hoek Voice Facebook group reads. “So while we were sitting on beach, I notice this guy walking on the beach and seems like he is on a video call. Then he stops and takes a picture of a young girl while the mother is there, who doesn’t seem to be bothered, and carries on walking along the beach and then takes another picture of a little girl.”

Numerous reports of similar occurrences have been popping up on local Facebook groups and between residents in certain areas, as a worried parent here are a few things you can do to take control of a situation when it arises.

*1. Address the person taking pictures*
You don’t have to be rude or violent but it is within your rights as a parent to politely express your discomfort and ask photographers to stop taking pictures. In this situation you can also block the view of your child and show that you are watching them closely and playing attention to their safety.

Often, foreigners visiting a country think that it is okay to take pictures of children and may not be trying to do so for nefarious purposes, although this is a legitimate fear in today’s society.

In the instance that a person happens to be taking pictures without thinking, they will most likely apologise and delete the pictures.

*2. What if a stranger refuses or runs away?*
In the instance that this occurs, parents are encouraged to immediately contact nearby authorities. Try to remember the appearance of the person/s in question and explain the situation as best as you can to law enforcement officials.

Because this usually happens in a public setting, the assumption can’t be made that the person/s has broken the law in anyway but if you feel your privacy has been infringed upon, you are within your rights to report it. This includes calling the police.

*3. Laying charges*
Parents may lay crimen injuria charges against the stranger which address a case in which an individuals dignity or privacy is unlawfully or intentionally impaired. If a parent continues to lay charges against the stranger, evidence of the incident and witnesses will be needed.

*4. It is okay to forcefully take the phone of a stranger?*
In the situation where a parent feels a stranger is actively taking pictures of their child, many would be inclined to forcefully take the phone and check for themselves.

This action is outside of the law and the stranger has no obligation to show the parent in question anything on their personal cellphone.

Parents should be very careful not to harm the stranger or damage their personal belongings.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

> "You don’t have to be rude or violent but it is within your rights as a parent to politely express your discomfort



BS!!!!!!! If someone were taking pictures of my child I would tell them to $%%$$@ in no uncertain terms!!!

I read an article about women being raped and the author said that often the woman finds herself in a precarious situation because she is afraid of being rude e.g. a man offers to walk her to her car and she feels it would be rude to refuse his "gentlemanly" offer.

Once, many many years ago, I had got home at just after midnight and I was about to unlock the door of my flat, when suddenly a man appeared and asked if there were any available flats in that block. I think my uncensored reply rendered him speechless and he left.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> *What to do when strangers take pictures of your kids*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/family/what-to-do-when-strangers-take-pictures-of-your-kids
> 
> 12 Sept 2019
> 
> "Capetonians have been up in arms over a group of men who were spotted taking unsolicited pictures of children on Muizenberg Beach. Residents were shocked and concerned to hear about the incident and many felt hopeless about what they could do to protect their child.
> 
> “I just want to share my experience I had today on Muizenberg beach and hope parents are more vigilant because the world has become a scary place,” a post shared on the popular Fish Hoek Voice Facebook group reads. “So while we were sitting on beach, I notice this guy walking on the beach and seems like he is on a video call. Then he stops and takes a picture of a young girl while the mother is there, who doesn’t seem to be bothered, and carries on walking along the beach and then takes another picture of a little girl.”
> 
> Numerous reports of similar occurrences have been popping up on local Facebook groups and between residents in certain areas, as a worried parent here are a few things you can do to take control of a situation when it arises.
> 
> *1. Address the person taking pictures*
> You don’t have to be rude or violent but it is within your rights as a parent to politely express your discomfort and ask photographers to stop taking pictures. In this situation you can also block the view of your child and show that you are watching them closely and playing attention to their safety.
> 
> Often, foreigners visiting a country think that it is okay to take pictures of children and may not be trying to do so for nefarious purposes, although this is a legitimate fear in today’s society.
> 
> In the instance that a person happens to be taking pictures without thinking, they will most likely apologise and delete the pictures.
> 
> *2. What if a stranger refuses or runs away?*
> In the instance that this occurs, parents are encouraged to immediately contact nearby authorities. Try to remember the appearance of the person/s in question and explain the situation as best as you can to law enforcement officials.
> 
> Because this usually happens in a public setting, the assumption can’t be made that the person/s has broken the law in anyway but if you feel your privacy has been infringed upon, you are within your rights to report it. This includes calling the police.
> 
> *3. Laying charges*
> Parents may lay crimen injuria charges against the stranger which address a case in which an individuals dignity or privacy is unlawfully or intentionally impaired. If a parent continues to lay charges against the stranger, evidence of the incident and witnesses will be needed.
> 
> *4. It is okay to forcefully take the phone of a stranger?*
> In the situation where a parent feels a stranger is actively taking pictures of their child, many would be inclined to forcefully take the phone and check for themselves.
> 
> This action is outside of the law and the stranger has no obligation to show the parent in question anything on their personal cellphone.
> 
> Parents should be very careful not to harm the stranger or damage their personal belongings.


Start recording them and see their reaction, if they are up to no good they will vacate the area at speed. Will help if you decide to lay charges later as well to give a detailed description. 

I now take photos of unknown cars parking near or in front of my house and forward them to neighborhood watch due to previous incidents in the area, as do most other households, Just for Incase. Strange how fast some of them leave when they see the phone or camera coming out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*SA’s first CBD skincare range launches in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/sas-first-cbd-skincare-range-launches-in-cape-town

12 Sept 2019

Alchemy Elixzar, South Africa’s first complete range of seven CBD-infused skincare products has launched and Capetonians will be proud to know that all ingredients are sourced and made right here in the Mother City.

The range, consisting of a Skin Elixzar, facial cleanser, moisturizer, cleansing bar, skin polish, skin balm and facial spritzer, is produced in Cape Town in small batches to ensure the highest quality.

The unisex range is Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)-free and enriched with pure Cannabidiol (CBD) which is the non-psychoactive and non-intoxicating component of the Cannabis plant known for its anti-inflammatory, anti-bacterial and antioxidant properties.

CBD is beneficial for conditions including acne, pigmentation, eczema, psoriasis and rosacea, as well as skin-sensitivity and cold sores. Rich in vitamins A, C and E, CBD oil also stimulates collagen and the cells responsible for keeping skin firm and healthy.

Alchemy Elixzar is made by locals Emi Grobbelaar, a somatologist, and Jena Goncalves, an acupuncturist and an acudetox practitioner, and together the entrepreneurial duo have more than 14 years’ experience in the medical and skin-care industries.

Shop the range here.

And read my comments here.


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town airport park-and-ride bus service on the cards*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-airport-park-and-ride-bus-service-on-the-cards

12 Sept. 2019

"The Airports Company of South Africa (ACSA) is working with the City of Cape Town to set up a park-and-ride service from Cape Town International Airport to the CBD.

The move will alleviate rush-hour traffic on the N2 highway, and will also allow more of the airport’s arcades to be used. This was revealed during a press briefing with Cape Town International Airport’s General Manager Deon Cloete.

“There are no time lines as yet, but talks are at an advanced stage,” he said.

The airport currently has five separate parkades that has space for 7 399 cars. “P1 consists of five storeys and contains 4050 parking bays, P2 lies to the south and contains 1749 parking bays; there are a total of 1600 parking bays in the shade parking, including the Long Stay parking P5,” the ACSA site reads."

[...]


----------



## Hooked

*Vote for Cape Town in the World Travel Awards*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/vote-for-cape-town-in-the-world-travel-awards

12 Sept. 2019

"On Thursday September 12, voting officially opened for Capetonians to nominate their favourite Mother City icons for the 2019 World Travel Awards. From Cape Town International Airport to the Table Mountain Cableway, people from near and far can show support for Cape Town by casting their vote.

The Mother City has made its way into four nominee categories. Cape Town International Airport has been nominated for the World’s Leading Airport. Table Mountain is a nominee for Africa’s Leading Tourist Attraction. Cape Town is a nominee for Africa’s Leading Festival and Event Destination. Lastly Cape Town is a nominee for the World’s Leading City Destination.

Voting closes on Sunday 2o [sic], October 2019 . Here are some easy steps to follow to get your voting process going:

1. Head over the the *World Travel Awards site *and click on the vote tab at the top of the page.

2. Select your region from the Region Menu, select “World”.

3. Begin your voting process.

4. There are a number of places around the world nominated so if you are not interested in voting for these you can select to “skip this award” which is the last option on the list."


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Start recording them and see their reaction, if they are up to no good they will vacate the area at speed. Will help if you decide to lay charges later as well to give a detailed description.
> 
> I now take photos of unknown cars parking near or in front of my house and forward them to neighborhood watch due to previous incidents in the area, as do most other households, Just for Incase. Strange how fast some of them leave when they see the phone or camera coming out.



@Room Fogger We have so many break-ins here in Yzer that Armed Response and Neighbourhood Watch have advised everyone to buy their own CCTV cameras to record the street area outside their homes.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town’s pollen count at record high*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-towns-pollen-count-at-record-high

"Cape Town’s pollen count has reached new records this year. According to the University of Cape Town (UCT) Lung Institute, the amount of pollen in the air is 14% higher than it was decade ago. Pollen counts worldwide are predicted to quadruple in the next 20-30 years.

According to the Institute, “This year saw some of the highest recorded pollen counts in history, which had cities from Europe to the US covered in clouds of pollen as a result of global warming. A spike in South Africa’s pollen production has also been flagged by local scientists who are calling for an urgent expansion of the country’s pollen monitoring programme.”

[...]


----------



## Hooked

*Roads to be closed during Total Shutdown 
[on Wed. 25 Sept.]*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/roads-to-be-closed-during-total-shutdown

The Total Shutdown Movement has announced that they will be protesting again come September 25 – exactly a year after they closed many of the Cape’s major arterial routes – as their demands have not yet been met.

In early August, the Gatvol Capetonian group staged a shutdown across the city which dealt with the issue of housing, but this led to sporadic violence, including the throwing of stones and burning of tyres.

*“We will be attempting to close arterial roads such as the M7, Jakes Gerwel, the Stellenbosch Arterial, Valhalla Drive and Voortrekker Road from 5am to 10am* because it seems there is no other way the government is going to listen to us accept when we affect businesses,” Total Shutdown spokesperson Nadia Mayman De Grass told IOL. “There won’t be any burning tyres, there won’t be any throwing of stones.”

Abdul Karriem Matthews, who is one of the organisers of the shutdown, said that the group is tired of the violence in the Cape Flats.

“Seven days to Total Shutdown. Last night three children and one 18-year-old were massacred in a wendy house in Clark Estate. The AGU [Anti-Gang Unit] and the SANDF [South African National Defense Force] has to date not arrested and prosecuted one major gang leader or drug lord, let alone all of them,” he shared on social media. “With more than 150 000 gang members, all armed, we are in fact facing a low intensity war, waged by what constitutes an armed militia terrorising working class communities. The morturies are filled to capacity and our hospitals are practicing battle field medicine as if we are in a combat zone. The Cape Flats and the townships remain a site of mass trauma and will continue to be so unless we, the working class communities directly impacted by this war take a stand, unite, organise and mobilise ourselves.”

“We want AGU units in all the hot zones to eliminate the gangs and drug dealers and we want them now. We demand proper housing, jobs, education and health and we want it now,” Matthews said.


----------



## Hooked

*Burger King drops the “ham” in hamburger*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/burger-king-drops-the-ham-in-hamburger
20 Sept. 2019

"Many locals have been scratching their heads after Burger King’s latest announcement that several of their stores will now be serving bacon, and therefore losing their Halaal certification. Out of respect for their Muslim clients, however, they will be dropping the “ham” from their menu.

This news comes as the fast-food giant has decided to add bacon to their menu, introducing a new “Bacon King”, a towering burger featuring a heaped helping of crispy bacon.

As of September 2019, a select number of their stores no longer have their Halaal-certification, in spite of this, the menu will still feature all original Halaal menu items.

Burger King says this move was inspired by a number of requests from non-Halaal consumers for a new offering that includes bacon.

In total 40 restaurants across the country will lose their certification with 56 remaining unchanged.

Forming part of this movement Burger King will also be removing the “ham” in hamburger out of respect for their Muslim patrons. From now on menu items will just be called “burgers”.

Interestingly enough the ham in hamburger is featured in the name out of reference for the German city of Hamburg where the concept of burger patties supposedly originates. The name does not at all reference pork or ham as hamburgers traditional are made of beef.

KwaZulu-Natal is the only province whose restaurants will remain unchanged.

*The following restaurant locations in Cape Town will be losing their Halaal-certification:*

– Blue Route Mall
– Cape Gate Shopping Centre
– N2 Strand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

So they're dropping the "ham" but putting in the bacon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*TAKE A LOOK: This Cape Town parking bay is on offer for a cool R1.25 million*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...ay-is-on-offer-for-a-cool-r125-million-2019-8
20 Aug. 2019

















A parking bay in Cape Town's upmarket Clifton neighbourhood is currently for sale for R1.25 million. 

“For a parking to be available in a such prime location like this is incredibly rare. Many of the buildings in this area were built in the 1950s where it was common to simply park your car on the street, and now there is a shortage of them,” said Adrien Epstein, luxury property consultant at Dogon Group.

Situated on the roof of San Michele apartment building in Victoria Road, the open-air parking bay offers a splendid oceanic view, private security, and access via the building to one of Cape Town’s most popular beaches, Clifton 1st .

A guaranteed parking like this is extremely sought-after during Cape Town’s peak-season in summer when thousands flock to the beach. Clifton’s famous beaches are only accessible via long winding staircases. Street parking is limited.

But it's not even a record. In 2017, another parking bay in Clifton sold for R1.65 million. 

Other bays were sold for R1 million, and R1.1 million respectively in Clifton and Bakoven.

“We’ve seen garages for more. But I think [the bay] is correctly priced for what you are getting. You must compare that some of the houses (in the neighbourhood that) sell upwards of R30 million. So for R1.2 million it comes in at a bargain,” said Epstein.

However, even houses on the Atlantic Seaboard have not been immune to the general property price slump that have hit home-owners in SA.

The latest FNB House Price Index shows that prices in the area were almost 4% lower in the second quarter of this year compared to the same period last year.


----------



## Hooked

*Here's something to do with the kids during school holidays!* I'd love to take a drive out there and do it myself some time too!

*Unleash your inner artist at Clay Café*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/unleash-your-inner-artist-at-clay-cafe/
15 Aug. 2019










In a time when we are so consumed by the constant noise of social media, you need an outlet to stop and unplug for a Cape Town minute. Clay Café, set among the giant oak trees in Hout Bay, is exactly that place.

While many assume it is a place for little hands to get dirty painting ceramic trinkets, in reality it is a space for the entire family, including granny and grandpa, to unwind and unleash their inner artist. The result of the hours of patient and enjoyable fun culminates into a beautiful piece of work unlike any other.

Clay Café has both inside and outside areas, so the weather doesn’t play a huge factor. The process is pretty simple. You book a session online, when you arrive you decide what you would like to paint from a range of unfired bisque items – then choose your colours and get settled.

If you would like some professional advice, you can opt for a short demonstration by an onsite artist. Armed with several colours of paint and an overactive imagination, I rolled my sleeves up and got stuck in. After 30 minutes I realised something was not right, my kids aged 4 and 10 were painting in total silence – now that right there is golden and something money can’t buy.

Friendly waiters patiently wait around, not interrupting your workflow, to take your orders...

You don’t realise how utterly relaxed you are until you look at the clock and realise it’s been hours since you even looked at your phone.

In psychology, art therapy is used to treat various psychological disorders and to enhance mental health. The time I spent pouring over my ceramic unicorn reminded me why distractions like these are so very important to our mental health. Painting is a way to communicate ideas, express yourself and also release emotion.

Three hours and very little conversation later… our works of art were complete and we all stood back in complete awe. It takes three weeks for the process to be completed, the next step is to burn the ceramics in the kiln and glaze it to finish it off. An express option costs a little extra.

Clay Café allows you to play and relax at the same time. The outdoor area is expansive and is a child’s dream play area. Bouncing castles, swings, slides, trampolines and ponds create a play haven for kids who have tired of the art.

There are also outside tables with a bird’s eye view of the kiddies play area to watch your children burn pent-up energy. It is absolutely perfect for team-building events, bridal showers, kiddie or adult parties or for those looking to escape their crazy busy life.

Contact: 076 810 5120
Address: 4080 Main Road, Hout Bay, Cape Town
Website: *claycafe.co.za*

Pictures: Clay Cafe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> *TAKE A LOOK: This Cape Town parking bay is on offer for a cool R1.25 million*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...ay-is-on-offer-for-a-cool-r125-million-2019-8
> 20 Aug. 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A parking bay in Cape Town's upmarket Clifton neighbourhood is currently for sale for R1.25 million.
> 
> “For a parking to be available in a such prime location like this is incredibly rare. Many of the buildings in this area were built in the 1950s where it was common to simply park your car on the street, and now there is a shortage of them,” said Adrien Epstein, luxury property consultant at Dogon Group.
> 
> Situated on the roof of San Michele apartment building in Victoria Road, the open-air parking bay offers a splendid oceanic view, private security, and access via the building to one of Cape Town’s most popular beaches, Clifton 1st .
> 
> A guaranteed parking like this is extremely sought-after during Cape Town’s peak-season in summer when thousands flock to the beach. Clifton’s famous beaches are only accessible via long winding staircases. Street parking is limited.
> 
> But it's not even a record. In 2017, another parking bay in Clifton sold for R1.65 million.
> 
> Other bays were sold for R1 million, and R1.1 million respectively in Clifton and Bakoven.
> 
> “We’ve seen garages for more. But I think [the bay] is correctly priced for what you are getting. You must compare that some of the houses (in the neighbourhood that) sell upwards of R30 million. So for R1.2 million it comes in at a bargain,” said Epstein.
> 
> However, even houses on the Atlantic Seaboard have not been immune to the general property price slump that have hit home-owners in SA.
> 
> The latest FNB House Price Index shows that prices in the area were almost 4% lower in the second quarter of this year compared to the same period last year.


I pay that for a parking bay I’m living on it. Quite a nice view too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *TAKE A LOOK: This Cape Town parking bay is on offer for a cool R1.25 million*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...ay-is-on-offer-for-a-cool-r125-million-2019-8
> 20 Aug. 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A parking bay in Cape Town's upmarket Clifton neighbourhood is currently for sale for R1.25 million.
> 
> “For a parking to be available in a such prime location like this is incredibly rare. Many of the buildings in this area were built in the 1950s where it was common to simply park your car on the street, and now there is a shortage of them,” said Adrien Epstein, luxury property consultant at Dogon Group.
> 
> Situated on the roof of San Michele apartment building in Victoria Road, the open-air parking bay offers a splendid oceanic view, private security, and access via the building to one of Cape Town’s most popular beaches, Clifton 1st .
> 
> A guaranteed parking like this is extremely sought-after during Cape Town’s peak-season in summer when thousands flock to the beach. Clifton’s famous beaches are only accessible via long winding staircases. Street parking is limited.
> 
> But it's not even a record. In 2017, another parking bay in Clifton sold for R1.65 million.
> 
> Other bays were sold for R1 million, and R1.1 million respectively in Clifton and Bakoven.
> 
> “We’ve seen garages for more. But I think [the bay] is correctly priced for what you are getting. You must compare that some of the houses (in the neighbourhood that) sell upwards of R30 million. So for R1.2 million it comes in at a bargain,” said Epstein.
> 
> However, even houses on the Atlantic Seaboard have not been immune to the general property price slump that have hit home-owners in SA.
> 
> The latest FNB House Price Index shows that prices in the area were almost 4% lower in the second quarter of this year compared to the same period last year.


Dibs!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Dibs!
> 
> Regards


Split 50/50? Who gets the top tent?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape has slowest mobile internet speed in the country*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-has-slowest-mobile-internet-speed-in-the-country/
14 Aug. 2019


"South Africa has moved up four places on the worldwide broadband speed league. According to Cable.co.uk, SA is now ranked at number 76 out of 200 countries in regards to the average global broadband speed. Besides, when it comes to the African continent as a whole, South Africa in particular fares well, coming in third behind only Kenya and Madagascar

The report, “Worldwide broadband speed league 2018” is based on over 163-million speed tests in 200 countries. According to the report, SA has a mean download speed of 6.38Mbps and the time it takes to download a typical 5 GB high-definition movie in the country is 1hr 47min 3sec.

[...]

South Africa has the fastest average mobile download speed in Africa with 22.42 Mbps. But speed varies among cities.
*
City* *Download (Mbps)
Durban* 26.66
*Pretoria* 24.25
*Johannesburg* 23.62
*Soweto* 22.90
*Cape Town* 22.72

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Hooked

*Rising sea levels threaten Cape Town’s coasts*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/rising-sea-levels-threaten-cape-towns-coasts/
30 Aug. 2019

"Concerns are mounting regarding the Mother City’s coastal properties as rising sea levels caused by global warming could call for a retreat to high lying areas. The Milnerton coast in particular is fighting against being swallowed by the ocean, and stormy weather has lead to heavy erosion of parts of the beach’s infrastructure.

Options are being assessed by the City of Cape Town and may include a plan to retreat part of the Milnerton coast according to Mayco member for Spatial Planning and Environment, Marian Nieuwoudt.

[...]

Sea Point, Glencairn, Blouberg and Hout Bay are also being affected by rising sea levels.

[...]

The following projects received budget which was spent in the last financial year:

– Fishermans Lane Parking revetment: R3,5 million

– Big Bay rehabilitation: R3,8 million

– Clifton walkway repair: R200 000

– Hout Bay dune rehabilitation: R6 million – ongoing

The following projects are currently underway with funding:

– Fishermans Lane Upgrade: R26 Million

– Demolition of derelict infrastructure: R 5 million

– Macassar pavilion

– Defunct ablutions etc.

– Glencairn Beach precinct upgrade: R3,5 million

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*CT waiter & shopper jailed for cloning credit cards*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1832993...aiter-shopper-jailed-for-cloning-credit-cards
30 Aug. 2019

Two men have been convicted of skimming and cloning credit cards in the Bellville and Athlone Magistrate’s Courts on Thursday.

[...]
Celesani Cele, 31, also known as “Sunny”, a waiter at a popular local Table View restaurant, was sentenced on six counts of fraud, violating the Electronic Communications and Transactions (ETC) Act 25 of 2002, and money laundering. He was sentenced to eight years’ imprisonment wholly suspended for five years.
He was slapped with a further three years’ imprisonment wholly suspended for five years for violating the ETC Act 25 of 2002 and an additional seven years’ imprisonment for money laundering, wholly suspended for five years.

Cele was arrested by the Hawks’ ATM Task Force Team and various banking industry role-players while on duty inside the restaurant in November 2018. He was found in possession of a bank card skimming device, and a notebook containing what appeared to be illegally collated bank card details of various restaurant clients.

On a separate matter, Lukhanyo Bokolo, 33, was also arrested by the Hawks’ ATM Task Force Team upon following up on information about suspected cloned cards being used at a store in Tyger Valley Mall in June 2019. Bokolo was caught in possession of five cloned cards which were used to purchase more than R31 000 worth of merchandise.

Bokolo pleaded guilty on all charges and was sentenced to five years’ imprisonment wholly suspended for five years for violating the ECT act 25 of 2002. The Bellville Magistrate’s Court also found him guilty and sentenced him to three years direct imprisonment for fraud as well as an additional three years for violating the ECT act 25 of 2002. Both charges will run concurrently.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Two stabbed, one dies on Clifton beach*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/two-stabbed-one-dies-on-clifton-beach

An arrest is yet to be made after two men were stabbed on Clifton’s 3rd Beach in Cape Town in the late hours of Saturday night. According to Western Cape police, they were stabbed during an alleged robbery. The ages and identities of the two victims are yet to be released.

One of the men was taken to hospital for further care following the harrowing incident but his friend succumbed to his injuries and died shortly after being stabbed.

Police are still investigating the details surrounding the stabbing.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Chaos as fight breaks out in mall [Canal Walk]*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/chaos-as-fight-breaks-out-in-mall
30 Sept. 2019


A video recorded by a member of the crowd shows a large group of people all crowded on an escalator. They can be heard yelling at each other and hurling what appears to be shopping trolleys and baskets at one another.

According to Canal Walk CEO Gavin Wood, the group refused to leave the mall at closing, became agitated and attacked security guards attempting to escort them out.

See above link for videos

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Two stabbed, one dies on Clifton beach*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/two-stabbed-one-dies-on-clifton-beach
> 
> An arrest is yet to be made after two men were stabbed on Clifton’s 3rd Beach in Cape Town in the late hours of Saturday night. According to Western Cape police, they were stabbed during an alleged robbery. The ages and identities of the two victims are yet to be released.
> 
> One of the men was taken to hospital for further care following the harrowing incident but his friend succumbed to his injuries and died shortly after being stabbed.
> 
> Police are still investigating the details surrounding the stabbing.



*UPDATE: *
the University of Cape Town (UCT) has confirmed that four of their students were involved.

[One student died, another was stabbed in the leg and two others managed to escape. No arrests yet.]

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

Capetonians driving to Gauteng & Tshwane take note:

The new demerit system is already in place there!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape ice cream parlour named best in the world*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-ice-cream-parlour-named-best-in-the-world
1 Oct. 2019

"Cape Town is on a roll, scooping up yet another international accolade with Unframed Ice Cream parlour ranking in at the number one spot out of 50 ice cream cafés worldwide. The list, compiled by Big 7 Travel, ranks some of the best places to get ice cream across the globe, and ranges from simple gelato to soft serve...

Cape Town’s unique artisan ice cream maker, Unframed Ice Cream, ranked in first place for its ability to make healthy ice cream options from scratch in small sustainable batches.

Locals love Unframed Ice Cream for their one-of-a-kind flavours, including their vegan options which are no less delectable than the rest. Some flavours loved by Capetonians include the “Blue Coconut” made with Blue Spirulina, the “Beetroot Chocolate Ginger” and the “Matcha”.

Unframed currently has two locations, one in the heart of the city on Kloof Street and another at the bustling V&A Waterfront food market.

The top 10 on the list are:
1. Unframed Ice Cream, Cape Town
2. Licc – York, United Kingdom
3. Bang Bang Ice Cream & Bakery – Toronto, Canada
4. FRYST – Stockholm, Sweden
5. Gelato Messina Circular Quay – Sydney, Australia
6. Churn – Phoenix, Arizona, USA
7. Birds of Paradise Gelato Boutique – Singapore
8. Emilia Cremeria – Parma, Italy
9. Giapo – Auckland, New Zealand
10. Shubert’s Ice Cream & Candy – Chico, California, USA


----------



## Hooked

*Couple struck by lightning while driving*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/couple-struck-by-lightning-while-driving
1 Oct. 2019

"A couple had the shock of their life when they were struck by lightning while on their way to Sunday lunch on September 29, 2019.

Speaking to News24, Wynand Van Der Merwe said that everything was blank when the lightning bolt struck the car he was travelling in with his wife, Christine. “There was the hit, and then moments later my eyes opened and everything was white,” Van der Merwe said.

The couple was making their way to a family lunch to see a relative who was visiting from abroad when they were stuck by lightning, just as they entered Moreesburg.

“There was the hit, and then moments later my eyes opened and everything was white,” Van der Merwe continued. “The car was like a dead ant moving slowly forward from the momentum. I’m like ‘OK, I don’t know what just happened’.” 

The passengers in the car that was driving behind them stopped to help, and informed them that the lightning had hit their car’s aerial. “They said to us, ‘You were just struck by lightning’,” Van Der Merwe said. The helpful strangers, who had been driving ahead of them, called their parents to offer assistance. They removed the Van Der Merwes’ car battery in case the car caught alight. The couple then continued to make their way to lunch after the incident with the assistance of the strangers who helped them.

Wynand downed a piping hot chocolate drink when he arrived at the lunch, as he had spilled the first one they had bought on their way to Moreesburg. It spilled when they were hit by lightning.

He and his wife Christine felt perfectly fine after lunch, but when Van Der Merwe woke up on Monday morning, his arms were swollen. According to his doctor, it may be muscle damage due to the electric shockwaves, and tests are being conducted to check for kidney damage."


----------



## Hooked

*One stabbed, another assaulted on Camps Bay Beach*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/one-stabbed-another-assaulted-on-camps-bay-beach
1 Oct. 2019

"Just two days after a local university student was stabbed to death on Clifton 3rd Beach, another attack transpired on popular Camps Bay Beach. It is alleged that a fight broke out on the beach at approximately 6pm on Monday, September 30.

According to the South African Police Services (SAPS), one person was stabbed in the hand while another was assaulted with a brick during the scuffle. “An altercation between three youths aged 15 and 16 (from Bloekombos) occurred, a passer-by tried to intervene and was hit over the head with a brick. Camps Bay SAPS members in the vicinity arrested of a 18-year-old male on a charge of assault with the intent to do grievous bodily harm (GBH). The arrested suspect is due to appear in the Cape Town Magistrates Court soon on the mentioned charges,” Captain FC Van Wyk said in a statement.

“A young man was approached by a man who tried to steal his phone. The youth and his friends gave chase after the suspect and cornered him. He then stabbed one in order to get away. The second injury occurred a short while later when Law Enforcement and SAPS was on the scene,” Nicola Jowell, ward councillor, said in a Facebook post. “A passing motorist stopped and confronted the group of youths, I am unsure at this stage as to the exact nature of the confrontation. One of the youth threw a brick at this man and he was injured by this attack. This person was arrested by SAPS. The initial robbery/stabbing suspect has not yet been arrested.”


----------



## Hooked

*Visit the Table Mountain Cableway for R90*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/visit-the-table-mountain-cableway-for-r90
1 Oct. 2019

To celebrate the 90th anniversary of the Table Mountain Aerial Cableway on Friday, October 4 2019, the Cableway is giving back to the local community with a month long special for all South Africans.

From October 1 to October 31, 2019 all locals with a valid South African ID, or birth certificate if they are under the age of 17, will qualify for a special once in a lifetime R90 return ticket up Table Mountain.

Locals can book online or at the Ticket Office at the Cableway during the month of October for this special offer.

Both children and adults will be charged R90 per ticket but the anniversary special can not be used in conjunction with other specials.
Children under the age of four do not have to pay for their tickets. The special allows both a ride up and down the cableway.

For more information locals can contact the Cableway at +27 (0)21 424 8181 or email info@tablemountain.net.


----------



## Hooked

Looks like a war zone, but no ... 'just' protest action on the N7. 


*Army deployed in Dunoon after violent protests*
https://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/news/army-deployed-in-dunoon-after-violent-protests-33749230
1 October 2019

Cape Town – Protest action on the N7 south-bound at Malibongwe Road and the N7 north-bound at Plattekloof Road in the Dunoon area led to the freeway being closed in both directions on Tuesday between Malibongwe Road and Killarney Avenue.

But at 8am the City's Traffic spokesperson, Richard Coleman, said the N7 had been reopened in both directions, easing the traffic chaos, with the debris having been cleared.

Tyres had been burning in the road and there were also reports of a car having burnt out on the N7. Protesters also placed stones on the road and there were also reports of vehicles being stoned. 

The army was subsequently deployed in the Dunoon area on Tuesday morning to help bring the situation under control.

[...]

On Friday, Mayoral Committee Member for Safety and Security JP Smith had promised an extended crackdown on minibus taxi drivers and operators over protest action in Dunoon.... "Taxi drivers and owners believe that they should not be fined or arrested for offences and that the City should engage them first in discussions about these offences. This is a preposterous proposal."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Edible crockery made in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/edible-crockery-made-in-cape-town
3 Oct. 2019


​"A Cape Town factory will be producing an innovative new product to ship over to foreign countries such as Germany, Belgium and Dubai. Called Munch Bowls, these alternatives to the usual styrofoam and plastic plates, are vegan and completely green.

“They taste like Provita,” says inventor Georgia de Kock.

Munch Bowls come in three different sizes – 250ml bowls, 100ml saucers and 30ml canapé containers – and come in plain and sweet flavours. They have a shelf life of at least 15 months and “can hold any foods, including hot soups, for more than five hours, while maintaining their crispness”.

The product is vegan and free of artificial preservatives, flavouring, yeast and genetically-modified products."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*Increased direct flights from Cape Town to Hoedspruit*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/increased-direct-flights-from-cape-town-to-hoedspruit
7 Oct. 2019

"[Airlink] has added additional direct flights between Cape Town and Hoedspruit.

Hoedspruit in Limpopo is an incredible destination teeming with wildlife. It truly is a South African bushveld escape.

To help alleviate the demand for flights over the December and January period, Airlink has added the following flights:

Departing Cape Town at 9.45am and arriving in Hoedspruit at 12.55pm. Return flight departing Hoedspruit at 1.05pm arriving in Cape Town at 3.55pm.

24 Dec 2019
26 Dec 2019
27 Dec 2019
28 Dec 2019
29 Dec 2019
30 Dec 2019
31 Dec 2019
2 Jan 2020
3 Jan 2020
4 Jan 2020
6 Jan 2020

Hoedspruit is an easy-access destination for the country’s top private game reserves. It is also in close proximity to Orpen Gate which is an access gate to the formidable Kruger National Park.


----------



## Hooked

*Train goes up in flames at Glencairn station*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/train-goes-up-in-flames-at-glencairn-station
7 Oct. 2019




Emergency services were alerted to a train alight at Glencairn station near Simon’s Town this afternoon.

According to Fire and Rescue Services, at present three carriages are alight and they are currently on scene trying to douse the blaze.

At this point it is uncertain whether the fire is due to sabotage or an accident.

The City’s Fire and Rescue Service has confirmed that two carriages were severely damaged in the fire and another slightly damaged. They managed to extinguish the fire at 4.06pm with no injuries reported. The scene has since been handed over to PRASA.


----------



## Hooked

It's not on fire - it's just a carriageful of vapers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*UCT brings home World University Rugby Cup*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/uct-brings-home-world-university-rugby-cup
7 Oct. 2019

The University of Cape Town’s Ikey Tigers rugby team have proven themselves yet again emerging victorious as this year’s World University Rugby Cup winners.

UCT’s squad achieved a winning streak, beating the University of British Columbia in Canada (40–0), Bordeaux University in France (52–0) and a combined New Zealand Universities team (33–14) in the group stages.

They brought the cup home with their final win against Bordeaux University with 17-3 at Kamiigusa Stadium, Tokyo. This is the second World University Rugby Cup win for the team. The university’s squad managed to win in 2015, when they beat Trinity College Dublin.


----------



## Hooked

*Game of Thrones actor spotted in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/game-of-thrones-actor-spotted-in-cape-town
8 Oct. 2019

"Iain Glen, the actor most famously known for playing Ser Jorah Mormont in popular television series Game of Thrones (GoT), was spotted at the popular Beluga Restuarant last night. It is unknown whether he is here to film a new project, or just enjoying Cape Town’s sights and sounds.

Rumour has it, the actor may be in town to shoot the remake of Black Beauty, expected to be released in 2020. Glen will star alongside Kate Winslet and Mackenzie Foy.

Glen has been spotted in the Mother City before, living here temporarily during the filming of Resident Evil: The Final Chapter in 2015, where he played the film series’ villain Dr Alexander Isaacs/Tyrant."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town chef awarded Michelin star*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-chef-awarded-michelin-star
8 Oct. 2019

"After wowing Somerset West’s residents at Benguela on Main, South Africa’s very own Jean Delport has achieved top honours as a chef in Sussex when his team at Restaurant Interlude was awarded their first Michelin star.

The primarily South African team received the amazing news on Monday, October 7, 2019 when the United Kindom’s Michelin guide’s Twitter announced its latest winners. This honour is a first for the restaurant and chef Jean Delport."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*ConCourt rules Stellenbosch University to use English first*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/concourt-rules-stellenbosch-university-to-use-english-first
10 Oct. 2019


The Constitutional Court has ruled that Stellenbosch University’s policy that makes English the institution’s main language is reasonable and must remain in place. During the ruling, the university said it had initially made the move to provide equal access to all its students and promote a multilingual culture.

The language policy has been in place since 2016, but has remained a source of contention at the university as some opine that it is unconstitutional and promotes erasing Afrikaans at the educational establishment.

The case was brought to the Western Cape High Court by the President of the Conviction of the Stellenbosch University and an organisation called Gelyke Kanse (meaning equal chances). The applicants believe that the policy is an infringement on the rights of Afrikaans-speaking students.


----------



## Hooked

How ironic that the group called Gelyke Kanse is fighting against it!


----------



## Hooked

*Plastic brick invention to launch in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/plastic-brick-invention-to-launch-in-cape-town
9 Oct. 2019

" new invention created by Donald Thompson, the CEO of The Center of Regenerative Design and Collaboration (CRDC) can turn any plastic (clean or dirty) into sustainable building materials and is looking like a hopeful solution to the dire plastic pollution problem in South Africa – starting with Cape Town...

The EcoArena Pre-Conditioned Resin Aggregate (PRA) and Ecoblock is an innovative environmentally-friendly product which incorporates regenerated waste plastic particles combined with a standard sand-cement mixture to produce a highly resistant, durable cement or cement block.

This cement block has been tested in Costa Rica for the past two years with great success. CRDC is also collaborating with international US chemicals giant Dow to further develop the EcoArena in a bid to develop a lead initiative for the alliance to end plastic waste.

The CRDC’s managing partner Deon Robertse says a pilot plant will launch in Cape Town by November 2019 and a full-scale factory can be expected in the first half of 2020."


----------



## Hooked

*What Cape Town’s pink trees represent*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/what-cape-towns-pink-trees-represent
9 Oct. 2019




The Pink Trees for Pauline (PTFP) organisation, in collaboration with The Cancer Association of South Africa (CANSA) is adorning Cape Town’s trees with pink ribbons to promote and raise funds for breast cancer awareness during the month of October.

Pink Trees for Pauline, a non-profit organisation launched in 2012, was inspired by founder Carol-Ann van Jaarsveldt’s losses. Carol-Ann lost both her mother and grandmother, both named Pauline, to breast cancer. She was moved to do something that would make a difference, and thus Pink Trees for Pauline was born to raise breast cancer awareness.

nitially, they sold material to the public for R20 a metre and encouraged them to wrap all the trees in Graaf Reinet, where Carol-Ann is from, with the pink fabric. Since then, the movement has grown momentously and reached more parts of the country. In 2017, 100 towns across the country participated, and 80% of the funds were used in aid of improving the quality of life of those living with cancer within the participating towns.

In 2018, they ran their first ‘Doek with a Difference’ campaign in association with CANSA, which has achieved great success. In this campaign, members of the public were encouraged to purchase the pink material or a doek to support cancer awareness.

“Through the success of the 2018 Pink Tree’s campaign, CANSA was able to purchase a variety of medical equipment that our patients need, while receiving treatment and fighting cancer,” says Gerda Strauss, CANSA Head of Service Delivery.


“It is the support of this wonderful campaign that has allowed CANSA to do even more for our patients. We encourage the public to support us again this year with the wrapping of trees or wearing their trendy ‘Doeks’. This is motivation enough to get everyone involved with this cause. The “Doek with a Difference” initiative will run until 31 October 2019. All used material will be recycled by CANSA,” Strauss continues.

To support this important cause, you can purchase a doek/scarf or the material, available in pink or green, for R70 from any CANSA Care Centre country-wide.


----------



## Hooked

*Beach weather? Coming soon, Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/beach-weather-coming-soon-cape-town
9 Oct. 2019

[Temperatures will rise slowly but surely] "and Wednesday will be the hottest day Capetonians have experienced in a while, bringing the city a high of 27°C and a low of 16°C. Higher temperatures are on the cards for more inland areas."

And I just can't resist posting this gorgeous pic, by PixaBay


----------



## Hooked

*Fireworks banned for Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/fireworks-banned-for-cape-town
13 Oct. 2019

The City of Cape Town has decided to forego designated sites for fireworks this year, according to an official statement by Mayoral Committee Member for Safety and Security, Alderman JP Smith.

Even though discharging of fireworks is not allowed in terms of the Community Fire Safety By-law, the City has made an exception to accommodate the festivities of Guy Fawkes, Diwali and New Year’s Eve in previous years.

However, a number of factors lead to the City changing course this year, including, the cost associated with running the sites, which include deploying staff and resources, including Law Enforcement, Metro Police, Traffic and the Fire and Rescue Service, and the growing public sentiment opposing the use of fireworks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Hooked said:


> *Fireworks banned for Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/fireworks-banned-for-cape-town
> 13 Oct. 2019
> 
> The City of Cape Town has decided to forego designated sites for fireworks this year, according to an official statement by Mayoral Committee Member for Safety and Security, Alderman JP Smith.
> 
> Even though discharging of fireworks is not allowed in terms of the Community Fire Safety By-law, the City has made an exception to accommodate the festivities of Guy Fawkes, Diwali and New Year’s Eve in previous years.
> 
> However, a number of factors lead to the City changing course this year, including, the cost associated with running the sites, which include deploying staff and resources, including Law Enforcement, Metro Police, Traffic and the Fire and Rescue Service, and the growing public sentiment opposing the use of fireworks.




Last year I watched a full blown firework go straight into the crowd. I'm surprised it took them this long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*New Barnyard Theatre opens in Tyger Valley*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/new-barnyard-theatre-opens-in-tyger-valley
13 Oct. 2019


To celebrate its opening in the Tyger Valley Shopping Centre, The Barnyard Theatre are running a promotion with half price tickets for pensioners, as well as a special discounted price on Sundays.

Currently showing is _Smash Hit Radio_, an incredible selection of chart topping radio hits from the last 60 years. Get ready for a blast from the past with music by world famous musicians, from Louis Armstrong to Ed Sheeran, Elton John to Lynyrd Skynyrd, and UB40 to Bob Segar. They’re all there!

On Fridays and Saturdays, tickets are R165 per person and on Sundays, R125. Kids under 12 enter free and pensioners get 50% off.

Now showing until October 20. For more info or tickets, visit The Barnyard Theatre.


----------



## Hooked

*Play real life Cluedo in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/play-real-life-cluedo-in-cape-town
14 Oct. 2019

"Cape Town will transform into a unique real life game of Cluedo this December thanks to the one-of-a-kind outdoor detective game CluedUpp, coming to the Mother City this festive season.

CluedUpp murder-mysteries unfold virtually via an award-winning app that is entirely self-guided. The special event happening in Cape Town on December 14, 2019 is expected to attract 100 detective teams.

This is the moment all the crime and investigation fans out there have been waiting for. Assume the role of the detective and test your abilities of solving a mystery in real life.

Participants will be transported back to the 1960s streets of London. The game will be called “The Latest Krays” and will challenge “detectives” to solve the case of the double murder of the world famous Kray twins.

CluedUpp Games are an independent British games studio that boasts over 250 000 detectives in more than 25 countries across the world.

Each ticket counts for a team of six adults and children under 16 can play for free. All you need to do is download the app and follow the prompts to the crime scene.

The detective adventure will take place across Cape Town and will begin at 10am and 1pm, ending before 5pm. Currently the game is only available in English.

If you think you’ve got what it takes to unravel the mystery, grab your ticket here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*City backtracks on fireworks designation area*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/city-backtracks-on-firework-designation-are
15 Oct. 2019

Following a statement that there will be no designated areas available for fireworks from now on, the City has released another statement saying that there will, in fact, be a designated area for the upcoming Hindu festival, Diwali.

While many have welcomed the decision to not have the designated sites, individuals within the Hindu community have expressed their dissatisfaction about the impact this will have on Diwali later this month. Hence, in the spirit of respecting this Hindu cultural tradition, the City has, in consultation with interested parties, decided to make available the parking lot at Athlone Stadium on Sunday October 27, 2019, for Diwali celebrations.

While there have for years been calls to ban fireworks outright, the City has clarified that it does not have the power to do so and that a ban as such would only be able to be implemented by national government.

What’s more, is that any person who wishes to use fireworks may apply for a permit to do so.

“Organised fireworks displays can still be applied for, because the City has not imposed a ban on fireworks – we have simply decided not to have designated City sites this year."


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape radioactive hotspots*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/western-cape-radioactive-hotspots
15 Oct. 2019

"A recent report by the National Nuclear Regulator has raised concerns regarding possible hotspot areas that could expose residents to radioactive gases and two of them are in the Western Cape.

When radium or uranium is broken down into soils, rocks or groundwater, it produces a radioactive gas called “radon”. This toxic by-product can make its way to homes in particles carried by the air.

South Africa has had a long history with pollution as a result of mining and it seems the problem is getting worse.

Area such as the Karoo and Paarl have been identified as a threat to locals. In the Karoo, left over mine waste is still affecting the area, with houses built on old stockpiles of uranium ore expected to experience the worst effects of the substance. In Paarl, geological formations are a risk for radon exposure. The natural phenomenon could have negative impacts on human health.

Radon is known to build up in homes when it is unable to disperse. Tiny particles of radon are known to attach themselves to dust particles which can be easily inhaled by humans, breathing in atoms that are decaying and emitting alpha radiation that can cause DNA damage.

oughly 3% to 14% of lung cancer cases have been linked to radon exposure. Radon is thus the second most common cause of lung cancer, after smoking cigarettes. Most cases of lung cancer caused by radon are due to exposure over longer periods to low or moderate concentrations of the toxic by-product....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*#ImStaying starts crowd funding for small businesses*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/imstaying-starts-crowd-funding-for-small-businesses
16 Oct. 2019

"The Capetonian man behind the #ImStaying movement and group has announced that the group will be around funding to support local businesses and after the suggestions of its members. [sic]

Since its launch on September 7, 2019, #ImStaying has managed to transform into a hub of positivity and acceptance. Almost 700 000 members have shared their unique South African stories. #IMSTAYING shows no signs of slowing down, with over 18.2 million posts, comments and reactions in the last 28 days...

With the success of the platform, the #IMSTAYING team has decided to broaden their mandate. It is in the process of formalizing an NGO to implement a number of initiatives. These will be aimed at helping to stimulate the economy through SME businesses and job creation...

To raise funds for their various initiatives, #IMSTAYING has partnered with donations based crowdfunding platform, BackaBuddy to appeal to South Africans to make a difference.

With the launch of their first project on the 14th of October, #IMSTAYING has already raised a total of R44 027.41 with contributions from 32 donors...

You can support #IMSTAYING on BackaBuddy by donating here: https://www.backabuddy.co.za/imstaying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Everyone is so patriotic about staying, but offer them a job overseas and a plane ticket to get there and then let's see the patriotism!


----------



## Hooked

*NICD denies listeriosis outbreak*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/nicd-denies-listeriosis-outbreak
17 Oct. 2019

"Despite previous reports that listeriosis had made its way back to the Cape, The National Institute of Communicable Diseases (NICD) is cautioning the public not to panic, as these numbers do not indicate a return as the bacterium causes a sporadic number of cases annually.

“The number of cases reported since the official end of the 2017/2018 listeriosis outbreak is well within (and in fact, below) the expected range for sporadic disease,” the NICD said in a statement."


----------



## Chickenstrip

I really enjoy these articles. Thanks for posting them here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Chickenstrip said:


> I really enjoy these articles. Thanks for posting them here.



My pleasure @Chickenstrip - and thanks for the feedback - much appreciated!


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town from a sidecar*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-from-a-sidecar
17 Oct. 2019

"If you’re bored of driving your car or tired of cycling up and down hills, but are an avid sightseer, this might be just the thing for you. Cape Sidecar Adventures make exploring the Cape an especially fun and adventurous activity.

From the get go, the lively bunch of drivers are friendly and helpful, clothing you to look the part (even giving away free neck buffs) and making sure you are comfortable. You get all the coolness of driving a bike without having to actually drive the bike, giving you the feeling of being chauffeured around like back in the old days.

My particular trip started in Sea Point and headed to Cape Point, which is a beautiful route indeed. Passing Clifton and Camps Bay, we drove along Chapman’s Peak Drive and entered the reserve to savour the stunning scenery from a different perspective.

As friendly as all the drivers were, my favourite member of the crew was Brody, the dog. He is well trained, wears his buff and goggles and sits perfectly upright in his own sidecar. With the sun on my face and the wind in my hair, I could easily imagine that I was on holiday.




At Cape Point, we cruised down to the Cape of Good Hope landmark ... At the top, more splendid views awaited us. Climbing up to the iconic lighthouse gives you an almost 360 degree view of the ocean. 

Cape Point especially welcomes South African citizens, even offering a lowered entry fee of R76 instead of the whopping R303 international visitors have to cough up.

_[My comment: Oh WOW! Now THIS is something that I want to do!!!]_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Nicholas Ninow sentenced to life imprisonment *
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/nicholas-ninow-sentenced-to-life-imprisonment
17 Oct. 2019

"Nicholas Ninow, referred to as the Dros rapist, has been sentenced to life in prison. 

Ninow has been sentenced after pleading guilty to raping a seven-year-old girl at a Dros in Silverglen, Pretoria in 2018. He admitted to raping the unnamed minor in a bathroom stall.

_[For those who haven't followed the story, he had been on a drug-binge for 3 days when he raped the child, after following her into the cloakroom at the restaurant. He's been using drugs since he was a teenager and he admits that when he's on drugs he's a different person. I think it's a great service to the community that he's been sentenced to life, because he could be a danger again.

In court he stated that even in prison, where he's been since Sept. 2019, he has used drugs about 20 times. Authorities are going to investigate. I think he's crazy to have made it public knowledge - the guys in prison are going to make is life hell, if they aren't already]_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Motorists warned over bold Voortrekker road robberies*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/motorists-warned-over-bold-voortrekker-road-robberies
17 Oct. 2019

"A recent video shared on social media has raised alarms regarding the frequent phone thefts occurring along the Voortrekker and Halt Road intersection.

In the video, a man can be seen using his phone while waiting for the light to turn green when an unidentified man approaches his car and grabs his phone through the window.

The man then runs away from the vehicle and the driver can been seen attempting to follow him, but then returning to his vehicle as it begins to roll due to the handbrake not being engaged."

_[Go to above link to see video. I can't copy the video address]_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Dog Friendly Beaches around Table View [and info on horses]*
https://tableviewinfo.co.za/dog-friendly-beaches-around-table-view

*1. Sunset Beach to Dolphin Beach*
Dogs free-running at all times. No horses at all times.

*2. Dolphin Beach to Table View*
Dogs free-running at all times. No horses at all times.

*3. Small Bay to Big Bay*
No dogs or horses allowed.

*4. Blaauwberg Conservation Area*
No dogs or horses allowed.

*5. Melkbosstrand from 1st Avenue to 5th Avenue*
A dog on a leash between the hours of 07:00 and 17:00. Dogs free-running between the hours of 17:00 and 07:00. No horses allowed.

*6. Melkbosstrand Main Beach from 5th Avenue to Slabbert se Klippe*
1 December – 31 March: No dogs between the hours of 09:00 and 19:00, dogs on a leash between the hours of 19:00 and 09:00.
1 April – 30 November: Dogs on a leash at all times. No horses allowed.

*7. Melkbosstrand Beach north of Slabbert se Klippe to the Zout River*
Dogs free-running at all times. No horses at all times.

*8. Van Riebeeckstrand to the boundary of Koeberg*
Horses permitted between the hours of 05:00 and 09:00.
Dogs on a leash between the hours of 05:00 and 09:00.
Dogs free-running between the hours of 09:00 and 05:00.


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Play real life Cluedo in Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/play-real-life-cluedo-in-cape-town
> 14 Oct. 2019
> 
> "Cape Town will transform into a unique real life game of Cluedo this December thanks to the one-of-a-kind outdoor detective game CluedUpp, coming to the Mother City this festive season.
> 
> CluedUpp murder-mysteries unfold virtually via an award-winning app that is entirely self-guided. The special event happening in Cape Town on December 14, 2019 is expected to attract 100 detective teams.
> 
> This is the moment all the crime and investigation fans out there have been waiting for. Assume the role of the detective and test your abilities of solving a mystery in real life.
> 
> Participants will be transported back to the 1960s streets of London. The game will be called “The Latest Krays” and will challenge “detectives” to solve the case of the double murder of the world famous Kray twins.
> 
> CluedUpp Games are an independent British games studio that boasts over 250 000 detectives in more than 25 countries across the world.
> 
> Each ticket counts for a team of six adults and children under 16 can play for free. All you need to do is download the app and follow the prompts to the crime scene.
> 
> The detective adventure will take place across Cape Town and will begin at 10am and 1pm, ending before 5pm. Currently the game is only available in English.
> 
> If you think you’ve got what it takes to unravel the mystery, grab your ticket here.



Ooh, I remember Cluedo
What a great game, many hours of fun back in the day
The crime happened in the conservatory with the candlestick

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*The Galileo Open-Air Cinema returns*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-galileo-open-air-cinema-returns
18 Oct. 2019

The return of The Galileo Open Air Cinema was widely welcomed at their sold-out season 8 launch held at Kirstenbosch Gardens on Wednesday, October 16. The much-anticipated seasonal experience kicked off with a screening of A Star is Born.

With ample food vendors to choose from, The Galileo team pulled out all the stops to commemorate Cape Town’s incredible outdoor movie experience.

The well-organised, authentic movie experience is the only open-air cinema in Cape Town. 

This season will see a line-up of 117 of the greatest movies. From golden classics to fun family favourites, creepy horrors, heart-tugging rom-coms and everything in between...

Running from Wednesday to Saturday and in December on Sundays, The Galileo adds movie magic to some of the most picturesque venues, giving movie-lovers and outdoor enthusiasts the opportunity to experience their favourite movie or favourite venue in a truly unique and exciting way.

Kirstenbosch Gardens is one of The Galileo’s beloved regular venues and takes the limelight every Wednesday and Thursday evening this summer.

Fridays add a dose of variety with the rotation of four sensational venues: Battery Park (V&A Waterfront), Meerendal Wine Estate (Durbanville), Central Park (Century City) and Steenberg Farm (Tokai).

Saturdays remain a winelands experience, with 20 award-winning wine estates across Stellenbosch, Somerset-West, Franschhoek and Paarl forming part of the schedule, while Sundays during December school holidays take place at the prestigious Kelvin Grove Club in Newlands and encourages a special family themed series of events.

Other exciting features to look forward to from The Galileo’s eighth season running is the introduction of a classic Bollywood movie to diversify their offering, their annual CSI project that treats over 300 local heroes as nominated by the public to a magical evening under the stars, and their birthday week offer which allows free entry to any patron whose birthday falls between October 2019 and April 2020.

Doors open at 6pm on weekdays, 5pm on Saturdays and 4pm on Sundays...

The movie starts once the sun sets and the stars begin to shimmer.

Reserve your seat under the stars today!

Website: https://www.thegalileo.co.za

Facebook: GalileoCinema

Twitter: @Galileo_Cinema

Instagram: TheGalileo

Contact: 071 471 8728 (available until 8pm on show days)

Ticket prices: Standard: R109 (entry only) Warm: R117 (plus blanket)

Comfy: R125 (plus backrest)

Warm & comfy: R130 (plus blanket and backrest)

VIP: R195 (Reserved premium seating, blanket, backrest, Coke and a Frey chocolate slab)

Snuggle: R360 per couple (front row mattress, 2 blankets, 2 pillows and Frey chocolates)

Special screenings –Halloween, Christmas, Valentine’s and Easter: Ticket prices vary.

_[My comment: "Doors open at ..." Doors? Outside? ]_


----------



## Hooked

*Search on for hit and run vehicle*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/search-on-for-hit-and-run-vehicle

*HAVE YOU SEEN THIS VEHICLE?






*

*




*
The search is on for the vehicle that knocked Cape Town resident Christoff Albertyn off his bike on Friday, October 11, 2019 and didn’t bother to stop.

While riding along the R27 West Coast Road in the morning between 6.55am and 7.05am on his way into town, a silver-coloured vehicle knocked Albertyn off of his bike and instead of stopping, sped off.

Albertyn says the vehicle looked like a silver Chevrolet Sonic Sedan, but according to the people who helped him obtain the images of the car, it is a silver Yaris.

*The vehicle is easy to spot due to the heavy damage to the left side of its rear, which are [sic] as a result from hitting Albertyn.
*
He sustained a number of injuries from the collision, and would like to find the individual who didn’t even bother to check if he was okay after the serious incident took place.

“I’m okay, only fractured wrist, ribs and some roasties, but would like to look this individual in the eye,” says Albertyn.


----------



## Hooked

*Celebrate OktoberFest with City Sightseeing*
*October 26 - October 27 *
https://www.capetownetc.com/events/celebrate-oktoberfest-with-city-sightseeing

Spend a weekend celebrating OktoberFest with City Sightseeing at the Mojo Market.

For only R270, you will receive a Classic 1 day red bus ticket to explore the city as well as a Mojo Moola voucher valued at R100, to be used at any of the 4 bars at the Mojo Market.

With live entertainment, 30 food and artisan retail stores, you will be spoilt for choice at this trendy Sea Point market.

The Oktoberfest special runs on the weekend of October 26 and 27, 2019.

The special includes a Classic 1 Day ticket on the Red Bus and a Mojo Moola Voucher valued at R100.

*Website: https://www.citysightseeing.co.za*


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town named one of the world’s best cities*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-named-one-of-the-worlds-best-cities
20 Oct. 2019

"Cape Town has won yet another accolade, this time coming in at number seven on Flight Network’s list of the World’s Most Beautiful Cities for 2019.

Flight Network, a Canadian online travel agency, compiled a varied list of the 50 best cities in the world.

The list is an extensive collaboration, making use of the expert opinion of over 1 000 travel writers, travel bloggers and travel agencies from all around the world to construct the final rankings... 

The top 10 best cities in the world are:

Paris, France
New York, USA
London, England
Venice, Italy
Vancouver, Canada
Barcelona, SPain
Cape Town, South Africa
San Fransisco, USA
Sydney, Australia
Rome, Italy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town number plates are changing again*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-number-plates-are-changing-again
20 Oct. 2019

"Cape Town vehicle number plates starting with CAA will soon run out, and will be replaced with ... a combination of alpha and numeric characters followed by WC at the end, similar to Eastern Cape and Gauteng number plates.

These new number plates are being created to allow for a larger yield to be produced. The current CAA plates only allow 99,999 plates to be produced, whereas the WC system is expected to produce 16-million number plates.

The CAA number plates are still relatively new, having only been introduced in May 2019.

The change will soon be open for public comment on the Government gazette.

CA, CAA and WP number plate holders will be required to trade in their old number plates, however there is not specific time frame as of yet."

_[My comment: Why didn't they think of this before the CAA change in May this year????  It's so unfair! What if a person can't afford to buy new number plates?

So instead of driving in caas, we'll be driving in toilets. Great.]_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Blind man conquers Lion’s Head*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/blind-man-conquers-lions-head
20 Oct. 2019

"Cape Town resident Chris Venter has just become the first blind person to hike Lion’s Head. Guided by fellow adventurer, Kosta Papagiorgio, Venter conquered 669m of uphill terrain.

Also known as Blind Scooter Guy, Venter has become an inspiration for many after a virus he contracted caused him to lose his sight in 2013. However, he has not allowed his loss of vision to hold him back, and recently undertook a journey in which he followed in the footsteps of 19th century blind traveller, James Holman. This journey had him climb Mount Etna and kayak in the Amalfi coast among other difficult activities.

He recently set his sights on Lion’s Head, and was able to conquer it with the help of Lion 500 founder Kosta Papagiorgio. Venter held on to Papagirogio’s shoulder whilst being orally guided by the mountain veteran every step of they way.

The ascent took 10 hours to complete, and was not an easy one. On the Lion 500 Facebook page, Papagiorgio writes that they had to take a break midway through the hike as Venter was taking much strain and they had run out of water.

“We all had 1 liters of water each for the summit, but we underestimated the amount of effort and time it would take to get a adventurous blind man up and down a tricky mountain such as Lion’s Head. It was also REALLY hot, we got sunburnt really bad.”

Despite this, however, they made the tricky trip up the mountain. Speaking to Weekend Argus, Papagiorgio said that this hike has been life-altering.

“This is the first time I have ever done this with a blind person. I have so much respect for Chris. We all should really appreciate what we have,” said Papagiorgio...

Venter will soon take part in the The Breede, Berg & Between, by Bike, Boat & Boot. Blind 2020 Challenge, in which he aims to become the first blind person to travel these areas by bike, boat and foot."

_[Incredible!!]_


----------



## Hooked

*Woodstock beach: Lost in the sands of time*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/woodstock-beach-lost-in-the-sands-of-time
21 Oct. 2019






It is undeniable that the Mother City has gone through some serious changes over the years. One of the most prominent for us has to be the Woodstock area which, believe it or not used to be home to a flourishing beachfront, frequented by locals on a daily basis.

If you were heading out for a beach day in the 19th century in Cape Town, your beach of choice would undoubtably be Woodstock. Nowadays the area is better known for its quirky cafe offering or unique stores but back in the day it was the place to be for soaking up some sun.

Over the years, the Woodstock area has changed like a chameleon from era to era. It is one of Cape Town’s oldest suburbs and was originally established in 1788 with the estate of silversmith, Pieter van Papendorp. This estate is a place of significant history as it was where the Dutch surrendered to the British, right in Woodstock.

In the 1800’s farm cottages and fisherman houses popped up all around the suburb which was known as Papendorp at the time. It was a plentiful farm area where fishermen sold their fresh fish everyday.

The 19th century ushered in a new era of urbanisation and working-class residents. Fishing fell by the wayside and the railways introduced a new source of employment. With diamonds being discovered in Kimberley, the population of Woodstock boomed and as the Anglo-Boer War ended in 1902, the British returned to the Cape and built the terraced houses that can still be seen in Upper Woodstock.

As the populations of Cape Town and Woodstock continued to grow, the Foreshore was reclaimed in 1937 in a desperate attempt to gain 480 acres of extra land. In 1945, the largest dry dock in the Southern Hemisphere was created and Woodstock lost its popular beach for the sake of building homes and accommodating the demand for adequate living space.

If you find yourself in this vibrant neighbourhood, take a walk along Beach Road as it marks the place where the old beach used to be and is a nod to the beautiful shoreline lost in the sands of time.

Around 1862 a railway was built connecting Papendorp with Cape Town and just a few years after that Papendorp merged with Salt River. It was around this time that a town meeting was called to decide on a new name for the area. A number of fishermen voted for the town to be named “Woodstock” after their favourite bar and before the townspeople knew it, that’s what their town was renamed to.




Pictures: Facebook/Cape Town Down Memory Lane

_[I had no idea, but then I'm not originally from Cape Town. Before reading this article, if someone had mentioned Woodstock Beach I would have asked what they're smoking!]_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

https://www.capetownmagazine.com/25th-annual-kite-fest
F*ind Nemo Flying in Muizenberg
Support Mental Health Awareness and go fly a kite in Muizenberg
*
"Did you know that 17% of Western Cape children/adolescents have a mental disorder of some kind? These are statistics from the South African Depression and Anxiety Group (SADAG). Needless to say, our fellow countrymen and women need our support and there is something you can do to help – and it's fun.

"Let Hope Fly" is the theme of the 25th Annual Cape Town International Kite Festival, and it will be held at Zandvlei Nature Reserve in Muizenberg, on 26 October from 10 am.
*
WATCH INTERNATIONAL KITERS ALONGSIDE OUR OWN*
Kiters from Bulgaria, Germany, Italy, Turkey and the United Kingdom are coming down to fly their intricate kites alongside South Africans’ – these amazing creations always are a magical sight over the Muizenberg vlei.

You can participate by bringing your own kite, or buy or make one at a free workshop. Alternatively, you can watch the splendour of the flights and shapes and colours from your picnic blanket.
*
IT’S A GREAT DAY OUT FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY*
Kites aren't the only things in this two-day festival. There’ll also be live entertainment, activities to keep the kids busy, food trucks and a craft market. The organisers also encourage festival-goers to bring picnics, and there is plenty of space to spread out alongside the river.

*CAPE MENTAL HEALTH NEEDS OUR SUPPORT*
All profits made over the weekend go to Cape Mental Health to fund its various initiatives.

*Tickets are available* on Quicket or at the gate and cost R40 per person, R15 per child under 12, or R110 for a family of 2 adults and 2 children under 2. The festival has been held yearly since 1994...


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town among world’s sexiest cities*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-among-worlds-sexiest-cities
22 Oct. 2019

"A new list compiled by Big 7 Travel has ranked the world’s sexiest cities, and considered the following in the rankings:

– Compiled statistics for the cities having the most sex (Lazeeva)
– Data regarding the countries with most sexual searches online (Vouchercloud)
– Research on the best cities for single people
– Research on the sexiest nationalities in the world
– Highest number of romantic restaurants, date night spots, and passion-inducing activities
– Opinions of sexy cities as sampled from it’s audience of 2.5-million readers

The list of sexiest cities in the world are:

10. Los Angeles, California, USA
Looking for the kinkiest city in the United States? Head to Los Angeles, which ranked high pretty across the board in terms of the dating scene, sexual satisfaction, and general attitudes towards relationships. Attractive locals and sunny beaches don’t hurt, either.

9. Liverpool, UK
Whether it’s the passionate football fans or the number of singles in the city, Liverpool is a lively city and a hotspot for love, dating and everything in between. It’s also one of the friendliest cities in the UK.

8. Dublin, Ireland
Ireland’s capital city is full of contradictions. On the one hand, it’s one of the most family-friendly cities in the world. For single adults, however, it’s one of the most sensual cities in the world. The Irish accent is so sexy that visitors can’t seem to resist, which might account for the fact that it’s also one of the most promiscuous cities in the world.

7. Cap d’Agde, France
With a nickname of The Naked City, it’s not hard to see why Cap d’Agde is one of the sexiest cities in the world. Not only is it home to some of the best nude beaches in the world, but locals head to the supermarket naked, too. If that’s your thing, then this is the sexiest city for you.

6. Zurich, Switzerland
Surprisingly, or perhaps not, numerous Swiss cities ranked extremely high in terms of sexual activity and overall happiness with their private lives. In Zurich, however, you’ll find a city with the highest number of clubs per capita and pretty open people. The Mirror once reported that 2% of Swiss nationals aren’t afraid to do the deed in public.

5. Cape Town, South Africa
Home to the second sexiest accent in the world and some of the sexiest people on this planet, South Africa certainly does its part in helping make the world a more sensual place. In fact, one study showed that South Africans came in third globally for the highest number of Google searches for sex toys, trailing the US and the UK. This city’s a melting pot for tantalising treats and intimate adventures.

4. Copenhagen, Denmark
Not only did our readers rank Danish as the second sexiest nationality in the world, but studies show that the country is just sexy all around; they purchase the most sex toys per capita in the world. Something sexy’s going on behind the scenes here, and you’ll have to visit Copenhagen to find out just what it is.

3. Denver, Colorado, USA
A study done by Quality Health showed that Denver is the most sexually active city in the US, and another study ranked Denver as the “thirstiest” city in the US. Seems like the general consensus is that the Mile High City really plays to the passionate side of both visitors and locals.

2. Paris, France
Paris is by far the most romance-filled city in the world. Whether it’s the fine French wine, the great food, or the stunning sights, there are a lot of things that work to make Paris one of the sexiest cities in the world.

1. Miami, Florida, USA
Scantily-clad locals line the sandy shores of Miami, without a doubt one of the sexiest cities in the world. Vibrant nightlife, a rich party culture, and some of the most romantic views in the United States all make Miami a pretty sexy place to visit.


----------



## Hooked

*Cape boerboel wins International Dog of the Year*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-boerboel-wins-international-dog-of-the-year
22 Oct. 2019

"At the annual International Boerboel Show and Expo held in Parys, Free State this month, a dog from Mitchells Plain took brought home top honours as International Boerboel of the Year.

Named Busby Adam, the towering canine competed for the title against 333 other dogs, and emerged victorious.

Adam weights nearly 90kg and won the International Senior Champion 2019 and the International Grand Champion 2019 to qualify for the event.

His owner, Lloyd de Villiers, 38, beamed with pride as his best furry friend was awarded top honours after his stellar performance.

Although he has an intimidating appearance, Adam is reportedly a friendly dog who loves children and enjoys attention and interaction.

On a daily basis, Adam is fed 1.5kg of raw chicken, steak and mince to keep his muscle tone and coat glossy on par, de Villiers told the DailyVoice.

De Villiers is the first coloured breeder to win the title and worked hard to achieve his goal."


----------



## Hooked

*Meet The World-Famous Pigcasso On This Art Weekend In Franschhoek*
*Art Franschhoek opens private art collections, plus see the painting pig*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/art-franschhoek
Undated

The little Western Cape town of Franschhoek has a high concentration of both artists and galleries, and over Art Franschhoek, art enthusiasts can keep going from one exhibition to another one entire weekend long (stopping for wine breaks along the way, of course). A particular treat is that you’ll be able to see some never-seen-before art which will be on loan from private collections for this weekend only.

*Art Franschhoek takes place in the town of Friday 25 to Sunday 27 October 2019.

PRIVATE MASTERPIECES GET PUBLIC VIEWING FOR FIRST TIME*
Art Franschhoek has curated an exhibition of exquisite works on loan from private owners for the weekend, entitled ‘Masterpieces from Franschhoek Private Collections’. The exhibition will include rarely seen works by the likes of world-renowned artists William Kentridge, Alexis Preller, Dumile Feni, Robert Hodgins, Maud Sumner and others. The works will be on view to the public at Ebony/Curated’s Bordeaux House Gallery.

The entire area’s galleries are participating, so you can see other exhibitions at Grand Provence and La Motte, and La Bri Estate will be hosting its very first art exhibition during the weekend, too, the estate also has a selection of decadent wine pairings including chocolate, biltong and Turkish delight for afterwards. 

*GARDENS CAN BE ART, TOO (+ MEET PIGCASSO)





*
Leeu Estates will also be hosting garden and art tours of the five-star getaway’s landscaped grounds, manicured vineyards and indigenous fynbos, which is interspersed with artworks. Tours vary and include picnics, tastings, afternoon tea and scones, and cost from R170pp to R330pp. 

Then there’s also the chance to meet the pig who’s been featured on SKY, BBC and CNN. She will be showcasing her work at OINK the GALLERY at Farm Sanctuary SA. Pigcasso first became known for her signature abstract expressionist collection in 2017. The exhibition will be touring Europe later this year, so take the chance to see her work right here at home. 

The weekend will offer so much more at Franschhoek’s various galleries and destinations. To see what you can do, including booking information and costs, see the full Art Franschhoek Programme.


----------



## Hooked

*Capetonian SUPs in flooded streets [of Tableview]*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/capetonian-sups-in-flooded-streets
25 Oct. 2019

​





Cape Town-born Mitch Wagstaff is a water sports enthusiast and loves to spend his time out in the water soaking up some sun and catching a few waves, but it turns out he doesn’t need waves (or sun) to have a good time.

Stand up paddle boarding or supping is somewhat of a mix between surfing and canoeing. You stand on a board that resembles a surfboard and paddle your way around. This is exactly what Wagstaff did through the streets of Cape Town... At one point he was even joined by his dog and the two paddled their way up and down the flooded streets of Table View.






Another local was also spotted by Desre Canovi Louw, canoeing his way through the streets in Kensington, 12th Avenue.






Pictures: Facebook/Waggy Wagstaff

_[My comment: In Tableview??? Holy Mackerel! Anyone from T/View who can comment?]_


----------



## Hooked

*Capetonian chess champion to represent SA*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/capetonian-chess-champion-to-represent-sa/
22 Oct. 2019






"Shortly after receiving her South African colours for chess, Amahle Zenzile (11) from Crossroads, Cape Town has been invited to once again represent South Africa at the African Youth Chess Tournament to be held in Namibia.

Two years ago, Amahle who lives with her grandmother, started playing chess for the Crossroads Chess Club. It didn’t take her long to become one of the best players in her age group, maintaining an impressive rating of 1 284 and winning almost every tournament she took part in, in the Western Province Metro area.

"Amahle has gone on to win a number of gold and silver medals. She has been named ‘best player’ numerous times. She is currently ranked 2nd best player in the Western Cape and for her age category, she is currently ranked 5th in South Africa!” says Thando [her coach]

Amahle’s consistent hard work paid off in March this year at the SAJCC Closed, where she played against the top 30 u/12 girls from across South Africa.

With a crowdfunding campaign launched on BackaBuddy by her best friend and fellow competitor, Trinity Van Beeck (12), Amahle was able to afford the trip to Johannesburg to compete in the event. With quiet confidence, she went on to receive her South African colours and finish 5th in her age group.

Since then Amahle has gone on to win the Western Cape Schools Chess under 11 Girls division, the South African Schools Chess under 13 girls tournaments and has been invited to represent South Africa at The African Youth Chess Tournament from December 14-22, 2019, in Namibia.

_[WOW! Incredible!]_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape restaurants nominated as best in SA*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-restaurants-nominated-as-best-in-sa/
25 Oct. 2019

The top 30 nominees in the annual Eat Out Mercedes Benz Restaurant Awards have just been announced, and almost half of them are located in the Mother City.

The awards were created to celebrate the incredible talents of the country’s restaurant scene.

The food event will be held on Sunday, November 17 at Grand West in Cape Town, where the winners will be revealed.

The top restaurants from Cape Town that made the list are:

– Camphors at Vergelegen – Somerset West
– Chefs Warehouse at Beau Constantia – Constantia
– Foxcroft – Constantia
– FYN Restaurant – Cape Town
– Greenhouse at The Cellars-Hohenort – Constantia
– Janse & Co – Cape Town
– La Colombe – Constantia Nek


----------



## Hooked

*Observatory back in the day…*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/observatory-back-in-the-day/
25 Oct. 2019




Observatory – or Obz as it is more colloquially known – is one of Cape Town’s most bohemian residential areas. The lively suburb is known for its interesting inhabitants, as well as its mix-and-match host of eateries, markets, vintage stores and sense of community.

It has also been the topic of many conversations as locals have banded together to oppose the City of Cape Town’s plans to develop there.

Many of us have walked down its bright streets, but what is the history of this artists’ hideout?

The name Observatory is derived from the Royal Observatory, which was established in 1821. The Observatory’s headquarters are located in the neighbourhood. Its name later changed to the South African Astronomical Observatory (SAAO), and houses administration facilities, offices, the main library, computing facilities, engineering workshops and historic telescopes.

In 1510, the area was the scene of a raid by the Portuguese, led by Francisco de Almeida, on a Goringhaiqua Khoikhoi village, which led to the death of de Almeida and approximately sixty of his fellow compatriots.

There used to be game roaming the area, including zebra, buffalo and antelope. Some say there were hippos, elephants and lions.

Modern-day Observatory traces its origins to the Koornhoop Colony land grant issued in 1657.

Between February 1657 and February 1658, fourteen ‘free burghers’ were allowed land by the Dutch East India Company along the Liesbeeck River valley. Then Governor of the Cape, Jan van Riebeeck, decreed that a fortified building called ‘Fort Coornhoop’ be built as one of several small forts to protect against the Khoikhoi natives.

Part of what was developed as Koornhoop became known as Uitwyk, which is now called Malta Farm.

During the years of apartheid, Observatory was one of the few de facto ‘grey’ suburbs where all races lived together. On the evening of December 30, 1993, three men entered a popular student venue on Station Road, called the Heidelberg Tavern, and opened fire. Four people were killed, and five were left injured.

Three were convicted in November 1994 for what became known as the Heidelberg Massacre.

Today, Observatory is known as a frequent haunt for the students of the University of Cape Town’s medical school, as well as surrounding colleges such as AFDA and SACAP.

Picture: The Radisson Red


----------



## Hooked

*Local hotel launches male plus-size campaign*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/local-hotel-launches-male-plus-size-campaign
30 Oct. 2019

One of the country’s first completely plus-size male fashion show’s will take place on November 9, and all men with fuller figures or ‘dad bods’ are being called to participate.

The Radisson RED Hotel, located at the V&A Waterfront, is casting men to walk in the show. Twelve men will be selected to model for a brand-new plus-size men’s range, which is created by a secret designer...

Body positivity among plus-size men is slowly gaining more traction both locally and internationally.

To attend the casting or for more information, email red@20across.com or visit the #PlusIsEqual casting call event page on Facebook:


----------



## Hooked

*Vote for Bo-Kaap to become a Lego set*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/vote-for-bo-kaap-to-become-a-lego-set
29 Oct. 2019

Lego is currently running the Lego Ideas competition, where fans can enter in their own recreations that they want to see made into real Lego blocks. One South African, Wayne Nestadt, has taken up the challenge and recreated the Bo-Kaap as a product idea. His set concept includes four houses in a bright variety of colours, and six mini-figures representing the diverse range of people that can be found in South Africa.






There is currently a Bo-Kaap model built by Peter Furstenberg displayed in Canal Walk’s Lego certified store, however the model is not for sale. If he wins, Nestadt’s creation could become a real Lego set that will be available for purchase.

In his product description, Nestadt explains that he chose to recreate Bo-Kaap because “It is well known for its brightly colourful houses and the diverse range of people who live in this neighbourhood.”

“It is not only one of the most photographed places in South Africa but it also boasts a rich history and culture,” he continues. “To this date there is no LEGO set that reflects the beauty, heritage and diversity of South Africa. I am hoping this set would be the first.”

In order to win, Nestadt needs our votes. To vote, simply create an account on the Lego Ideas website, search “Bo Kaap” and click “support”.

Picture: LEGO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*The Tangram wins international accolade*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-tangram-wins-international-accolade
29 Oct. 2019

It’s an exciting win for the Durbanville Hills. The Tangram restaurant has achieved three prestigious awards at the Haute Grandeur Global Restaurant Awards, which acknowledges hospitality excellence across seven continents and more than 60 countries.

Awarded Best South African Cuisine on a Global Level, Best Restaurant Manager in South Africa and Best Gourmet Cuisine in Africa, these achievements further add to the already impressive list of accolades The Tangram has received over the past six years.

Some of South Africa’s most awarded restaurants competed in the various categories, including La Colombe, Myoga, Jardine, Hartford Koi, The Test Kitchen and the Pot Luck Club, among others.

The Tangram – famed for its spectacular views of Table Mountain and Table Bay – uses only the freshest ingredients and creatively ensures an extraordinary visual and taste experience.

The restaurant, which is a stone’s throw away from Cape Town, is open for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.

Bookings can be made by visiting https://www.durbanvillehills.co.za/our-restaurant/ or calling *021 558 1300. *


----------



## Hooked

*Watch: Alleged house robber attacked by dogs while trying to escape capture*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1876755...tacked-by-dogs-while-trying-to-escape-capture
30 Oct. 2019

An alleged house robber who jumped off a roof into a yard to escape capture was arrested after two dogs attacked him in Gansbaai ...

*WARNING: VIDEO MAY UPSET SENSITIVE VIEWERS*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*WIN: Two tickets to the International Tequila Festival 2019*
https://www.capetownetc.com/competitions/win-two-tickets-to-the-international-tequila-festival-2019/

When: 1 – 3 November 2019
Where: Hamiltons Rugby Stadium

Attendees will experience the internationally acclaimed South African Rock ‘n Roll legends Prime Circle, The Kiffness (DJ Set), and the latest Afrikaans rap sensation Biggy, who will be performing his smash hit “Dames” at the #ITF19.

The International Tequila Festival ‘19 will have a wide range of local, upcoming musicians and bands sharing the stage with the headliners, such as The Guy Is Alive, The Vanilla Colts, Upper Mill, Fusion Rhythm, Emma-Jean, Forest Key and a wide variety of versatile artists and bands for the much anticipated 3 day spectacle of Tequila, Mezcal, and Agave Spirits. Prime Circle & The Kiffness will be playing on Friday, November 1, 2019 and Biggy on Saturday, November 2, 2019.

The Mexican themed fiesta will celebrate the Day Of The Dead. In Mexico and Latin America, “Dia De Los Muertos”, or “Day Of The Dead” is a festival of color, joy, love and respect celebrating deceased family and friends with food and tequila. Join us between 1 – 3 November in celebrating our fallen loved ones this year.

Grab your tickets on www.internationaltequilaco.com.

*Prize Details:*
One lucky reader will win a pair of general-access tickets to the International Tequila Festival
*How to enter:*
Simply fill in your details on the form below [follow above link to article] to enter and answer this simple question: *Which act will perform on the second day of the festival?*

*Competition Ts & Cs:
– *The winners will be announced at *12pm Friday, November 1, 2019 on this page.*
– Winners will be contacted via details entered on the form
– Prizes are not refundable and cannot be exchanged for money
– Entrants must be 18 years or older
– Transport to and from the venue not included

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Rare King penguin turns up in Buffels Bay*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/rare-king-penguin-turns-up-in-buffels-bay
30 Oct. 2019






A King penguin has waddled onto a Buffels Bay beach in Cape Point, surprising visitors and park rangers.

The penguin, second in size to the Emperor penguin, arrived at the beach in the morning and has been wondering around since...

[SanPark officials said] “We urge the public to keep their distance from the penguin as his activity will be monitored over the next few days,” they said.

SANCCOB have already assessed the surprise visitor and determined that there were no medical concerns, leaving him to go about his business.

While South Africa is known for its penguin populations, King penguins are not endemic to this region. Rather, they are found on sub-Antarctic islands. This means that this visitor has swam roughly between 2000 and 6000 km to get here.

It is not entirely unheard of for them to occasionally swim in our waters and arrive on our shores. In 2017, a King Penguin who was in arrested moult and injured washed up in Hout Bay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Controversial R14-bn development approved*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/controversial-r14-bn-development-approved/
27 Oct. 2019

"On Thursday, October 24, the Municipal Planning Tribunal approved a R14-billion development which will go up in the Mother City’s Foreshore district.

According to News24, the Harbour Arch development will be the largest of its kind in the city centre. The area where the mixed-use development will go up was purchased by Amdec from Transnet for R14-billion."


----------



## Hooked

*Cape beaches awarded blue flag status*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-beaches-awarded-blue-flag-status/
24 Oct. 2019

"The Mother City’s beaches have been awarded Blue Flag status yet again, as 10 of Cape Town’s most-loved beaches have achieved international accreditation due to their excellence.

To receive Blue Flag status, beaches must meet 33 criteria covering four categories, namely environmental education and information, water quality, environmental management and safety and services.

The Cape Town beaches that achieved the status are: Bikini Beach, Gordons Bay; Camps Bay; 4th Beach, Clifton; Fish Hoek; Llandudno; Melkbosstrand; Mnandi; Muizenberg; Silwerstroomstrand; and Strandfontein.

Seaforth beach is still within its trial period and its status is yet to be announced."


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *Controversial R14-bn development approved*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/controversial-r14-bn-development-approved/
> 27 Oct. 2019
> 
> "On Thursday, October 24, the Municipal Planning Tribunal approved a R14-billion development which will go up in the Mother City’s Foreshore district.
> 
> According to News24, the Harbour Arch development will be the largest of its kind in the city centre. The area where the mixed-use development will go up was purchased by Amdec from Transnet for R14-billion."


Surely if the site was purchased for 14 billion, the development will cost more than that? 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*City Sightseeing’s first female skipper*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/city-sightseeings-first-female-skipper/
30 Oct. 2019








City Sightseeing, the company who operates the iconic Red Buses and the red harbour and canal cruises in the V&A Waterfront, are delighted to congratulate one of their own who is making a big splash in the Cape Town Harbour. Avuyile Mqulo (26) has been welcomed as the first female skipper on the team as well as the only female skipper operating across the boating companies in the V&A Waterfront.

“City Sightseeing has a team of exceptional ladies, from the tour and admin offices to the bus drivers and we are so proud to welcome our first female skipper to the team!” said Marketing Manager Mandi Jarman.

Avuyile has recently received her SAMSA qualifications and has taken up her position on board as one of the licensed skippers of the City Sightseeing harbour tours. As the captain of her own cruise boat, she has the responsibility of giving sightseers the best possible experience on the water. She has been trained to not only captain a vessel but navigate harbour waters and tend to passengers.






Avuyile says she was inspired to take on the training thanks to the encouragement of her colleagues. Now she navigates the V&A harbour and canals, as she welcomes locals and tourists aboard her boat to show them the sights around the harbour, from the great ships to the playful seals.

Join City Sightseeing at the V&A Waterfront for an exceptional tour around the harbour with Avuyile and her fellow skippers aboard their iconic red harbour cruisers. Bring your family and friends and hop on the boat to take up a seat as the harbour waves lightly lap at the side of the barge.

Your Captain will point out the harbour’s most famous sights and landmarks, including the Clock Tower, the SAS Somerset Boom Vessel, and the V&A Waterfront’s famous swing bridge. Keep your eyes out for the harbour’s resident performers; the Cape Fur Seals love to show off their water dances when they’re not catching some much-needed z’s in the sun.

You can also catch one of the canal cruises, the best way to get from the Waterfront to the CBD. Sit back for a leisurely, winding cruise along the canals as your skipper ferries you from the V&A Waterfront to the CTICC. You can hop off the boat to visit the Battery Park or one of the hotels that dot the canals, making it the best way to visit the V&A Waterfront during your stay in Cape Town.

Earn your sea legs and buy your 1 Day combo Canal and Harbour Cruise ticket online for exclusive discounts and hassle-free 
sightseeing. It’s the best way to see Cape Town’s historic working harbour.

Picture: Supplied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Walk With Ghosts In A Haunted Village And Hear Chilling Historic Tales*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/ghost-walk
Undated

"Walk the historical mile in the village of Simon's Town as you listen to tales about interesting buildings of yesteryear from an expert guide. Finish off by walking through the historic burial grounds in Seaforth (1813). There’s safe parking with a reliable car guard on Jubilee Square.

*WHAT CAN YOU EXPECT?*
During the walk, learn about a mass murderer, baby killer, a mysterious Lavender Lady who haunts the museum, an unsinkable coffin, butchering barbers, exhumed skeletons plus a host of other interesting tales of the unknown.

*GHOST GUIDE*
André Leibbrandt is a qualified Western Cape Tourist Guide who has been leading these walks for three-and-a-half years. Andre and his business partner have delved deep into Simon’s Town’s history at local libraries and museums to create this ghost walk tour experience.

*SUITABLE FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY*
The majority of the walk takes place at a leisurely pace on the sidewalk. Children of all ages who are brave enough and can handle a two-hour walk are welcome, and they particularly love the graveyard walk at the end. Andre can easily facilitate groups of up to 30 at a time.

*HOW TO JOIN THE GHOST WALK*
The Ghost Walk costs R100 per person and takes place every Friday and Saturday evening. Times vary: in winter, the walk starts by 6:30pm and in summer by 7pm. You can stay up-to-date with events by checking out the Simon’s Town Ghost Walks’ Facebook page. You can book by calling Andre on +27(0)76 190 4081, WhatsApp, Facebook messenger, or email andreswalks@gmail.com.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town: second wealthiest city in Africa*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-second-wealthiest-city-in-africa
5 Nov. 2019

A recent report finds that Cape Town is the most expensive city for residential property and the second wealthiest city in Africa.

The 2019 AfrAsia Bank Africa Wealth Report provides a comprehensive review of the wealth sector in Africa, including high net-worth individual (HNWI) trends, luxury trends and wealth management trends in 17 countries and 20 cities across the continent.

The report states that South Africa is the wealthiest African market, taking top spot of the “Big Five” wealth markets, above Egypt, Nigeria, Morocco and Kenya. The report also states that South Africans are the second wealthiest individuals in Africa after Mauritians, with an average wealth of $11 5000 per person.

Total wealth refers to the private wealth held by all the individuals living in each country, and includes all the assets (property, cash, equities, business interests) less any liabilities.

The continent accounts for 16% of the world’s population and 1% of the total wealth worldwide.

Africa’s total wealth market sits at $2.2-trillion. About 42% of this amount is owned by HNWI’s. There are 140 000 millionaires, 6 900 multi-millionaires, 310 centi-millionaires and 23 billionaires currently living in Africa.

With 39 2000 millionaires, 2070 multi-millionaires, 94 centi-millionaires and 5 billionaires, South Africa has more than twice as many HNWI’s than any other African country.

Thus, it comes as no surprise that many South African cities are among the wealthiest. The report shows that Cape Town is the second wealthiest city in Africa after Johannesburg, with a total wealth of $133-billion in the city. Durban and Umhlanga are also in the top five.

It also shows that Cape Town is the most expensive city for residential property in Africa. According to the report, residential property in the Mother City costs an average of $5 600 per square metre, double that of Umhlanga and Johannesburg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Springbok Tour Cape Town route announced*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/springbok-tour-cape-town-route-announced
6 Nov. 2019

"Following their exciting arrival back in South Africa yesterday, the winning team will be travelling through various parts of the country in an open-top bus parading the Web Ellis trophy for all to see.

The tour begins November 7 in Gauteng. Thereafter they will travel to Durban on November 8, East London on November 9, and Port Elizabeth on November 10. Cape Town is the final leg of the tour, and their trip will take place on November 11.

*Here is where to go to see the Springboks in Cape Town:*

Cape Town (Langa), Monday, November 11 (10am-11am)
• Jakes Gerwel Drive
• Left on Washington Street
• Left on Bhunga Avenue
• Left N’dabeni Street
• Into Rhodes
• Back on to Washington Street

*Cape Town (CBD), Monday, November 11 (11.30am-1pm)*
• Depart City Hall
• Darling Street right into Adderley Street
• Along Adderley, left into Strand Street
• Up Strand Street and left into Long Street
• Along Long Street, right into Buitensingel
• Up Buitensingel and right turn into Loop Street
• Right into Hans Strijdom Avenue
• Left turn into Heerengracht at the Fountain Circle
• Right turn into Hertzog Boulevard

_Details subject to change_


----------



## Hooked

*Table Mountain Cableway announces sunset special*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/table-mountain-cableway-announces-sunset-special
6 Nov. 2019

"...This special allows South African citizens to take a ride up the mountain at a discounted rate from November 1 until the 31st – down from R360 per return ticket to just R150 per person. Children will pay R75.
Ensure you book your trip by taking the following steps:

1. *Book your tickets online *for your convenience: this will help you join the faster-moving online ticket holders’ queue.

2.* Have your valid South African ID or birth certificate handy:* you’ll need it to buy the Sunset Special at the Cableway’s Ticket Office or to enter into the relevant field online. You will also have to show it to the team members at the entry gate before boarding the cable car

3.* Check whether the Cableway is open before your visit:* the cable car operations are weather dependent, so check via the Cableway’s homepage or weather line at _+27(0)21 424 8181_

4. *Come dressed warmly*: the temperature at the top of Table Mountain drops after the sun sets, so bring along something warm to wear

5. *Get your hot drinks and snacks* at the Table Mountain Cafe, Wi-Fi Lounge or Terrace Bar: check their operating hours here

6.* Book your ride home*: the Cableway offers a free park-and-ride MyCiTi shuttle that only runs until 7pm, so please book your Uber or metre taxi before coming back down


----------



## Hooked

*Criminals loot CT library, make off with R62k worth of items*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1881441...-ct-library-make-off-with-r62k-worth-of-items
6 Nov. 2019

"Brazen criminals looted all manner of equipment and vandalised infrastructure at the City of Cape Town’s Retreat Library on Sunday evening, making off with items to the value of R62 000…

As a result, the City has decided to close the library until further notice.
In a statement, mayoral committee member for community services and health Zahid Badroodien detailed how equipment [computers and monitors] and infrastructure inside the library was either taken or damaged.

He said criminals were able to enter the library, “despite four layers of security” ...

Badroodien [mayoral committee member] revealed that, to date, there had been 58 insurance claims for incidents at 30 City libraries – totaling in the region of R578 000, which takes the City’s claims to close to a million rand."


----------



## Hooked

*Picnic On The Lawns To The Sounds Of Jazz In Kirstenbosch*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/kirstenbosch-market
Undated

*Crafts and fall-off-the-bone brisket at the family-friendly, dog-friendly monthly summer market*

"There’s no shortage of summer markets in Cape Town, but the Kirstenbosch Craft & Food Market has to be one of the nicest. There’s live jazz, it’s family and dog-friendly, and set under huge, leafy trees close to Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens. It’s also a Cape Town institution – it’s been running for around 30 years.

The market will be held on 24 November, 8 and 22 December at the historic Stone Cottage grounds. It’s scheduled to run on the last Sunday of the month until March, but the other dates have not been set yet.

*UCT’S JAZZ STUDENTS WILL PROVIDE THE MUSIC*
The market takes place on the lawns, where people can lay out picnic blankets. Or you can sit at a table with chairs and listen to music by UCT’s jazz students, led by Associate Professor Michael Campbell, Head of Jazz Studies at UCT. There’s also a tea garden.

*IT’S STRICTLY A CRAFT MARKET*
What’s unique about the Kirstenbosch Craft & Food Market is that it features exclusively handmade items from around 250 traders. There’ll be art, pottery, woven goods, baskets, clothing, ceramics, leather goods, jewellery, handbags, light fittings, woodwork and toys, among other goods.

Stalls also sell fresh produce and pantry staples such as cheese, honey and jam, plus there’ll be a braai, as well as Indian, Halaal, vegan and vegetarian foods. Meat-eaters are also catered for, with everything from shawarmas to an incredible brisket by Hungry Bear.

*ATTENDING THE KIRSTENBOSCH CRAFT AND FOOD MARKET*
Entry to the market is free of charge. For more information, contact the organisers directly on +27(0)74 333 2170 or kboschmarket@gmail.com. You can bring your dog on a leash." 

_[My comment: Ah...Kirstenbosch ... restores the soul. When I lived in Claremont many years ago I used to go there regularly and just lie under a tree with my book.]_

---


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> To The Sounds Of Jazz In Kirstenbosch


Aaaah! Jazz. The only music where you get to hear all the notes all at once!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*Popular trail runner killed in apparent house robbery*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1882323...trail-runner-killed-in-apparent-house-robbery
7 Nov. 2019

"...trail runner and animal lover Wesley Sweetnam who was killed in an apparent house robbery in Noordhoek, Cape Town.

Western Cape police spokesperson Colonel Andrè Traut said: “The circumstances surrounding the death of a 30-year-old male are being investigated after he was shot and killed at his Noordhoek residence on Sunday morning at around 05:50 by an unknown suspect who is yet to be arrested.


----------



## Hooked

From FB @CapeTownEtc

This is how Cape Town welcomed the Springboks home.


----------



## Hooked

*City proposes parking tariffs to expand*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/city-proposes-parking-tariffs-to-expand
11 Nov. 2019

"The City of Cape Town has been requested to expand managed parking to areas where there is a high demand for on-street parking. ‘Managed parking’ means the City charges a tariff for the use of an on-street parking bay and that the tariff is determined by the time the bay is being occupied. Time restrictions are also applicable in these areas...

The purpose of managed parking is to ensure a turnover of parking bays so that visitors have the opportunity to access popular destinations and facilities during business hours.

It is proposed that those who park in central business districts are charged per 15 minutes, and that visitors to recreational areas be charged per three hours. The management times are from 8am to 5pm on weekdays, and from 8am to 1pm on Saturdays.

The City proposes to expand managed parking to the following areas:

– Camps Bay (Subcouncil 16)
– Durbanville CBD (Subcouncil 7)
– Muizenberg (Subcouncil 19)
– De Waterkant (Subcouncil 16)
– Kenilworth (Subcouncil 20)
– Newlands and Rondebosch (Subcouncil 20)
– Gardens, Kloof, more streets in the Cape Town CBD (Subcouncil 16)
– Gallows Hill (Subcouncil 16)

Residents will have the opportunity to comment on this proposal from 13 November to 13 December 2019.


----------



## Hooked

*Project pairs odd socks for homeless*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/project-pairs-odd-socks-for-homeless/
6 Nov. 2019

"The Odd Socks Project kicked off in June of this year. They rally up donated single socks from all around the country, then pair them up according to size and fabric to make awesome new pairs and distribute them to people in need.

Of course, mismatched socks have even become a fashion statement recently, so the recipients will look super trendy. Supporting multiple charity schemes, they put socks on the feet of school kids, homeless persons or any other feet in need.

Thus far, they have collected over 8 000 single socks. With drop-off points around the country, you can easily get involved. You can even be a drop-off point yourself, or volunteer to sort or distribute. They welcome any and all help, so you don’t have to tiptoe around them.

Here are the drop-off points: _[They don't list them. Just a map is supplied and I can't copy it]_
_
[What a great idea, isn't it?]_


----------



## Hooked

*Sho Madjozi, Ndlovu Youth Choir to Perform At Cape Town’s Festive lights Switch On*

https://www.capetownmagazine.com/adderley-street-festive-lights-switch-on
13 Nov. 2019

"The 2019 Adderley Street Festival of Lights is happening on Sunday 1 December 2019 at the Grand Parade and celebrates 50 years of lighting up the festive season with a dazzling line-up of music acts. Entry is free and there will also be tons of Competitions with loads of prizes up for grabs.

*THE 2019 ENTERTAINMENT LINE-UP*
This year sees a bumper roster of acts take to the stage as part of the afternoon’s celebrations. They include the now world renowned Sho Madjozi, who’s hit song John Cena has taken the world by storm and caught the attention of international celebrities, including the famous wrestler himself.

Also on the bill is the Ndlovu Youth Choir, who won the hearts of local and international music fans when they wowed the judges of America’s Got Talent with their African choral take on pop classics.

They will be joined by Cape Town heavyweight rapper YoungstaCPT, Ghoema Award winning, Ben 10 hitmaker Early B and former long time member of The Rockets, Theo Watt. Afrikaans singer and TV presenter Andries Vermeulen will also be on the bill and the line-up is topped off by The Unknown Dance Crew and Chad Chitter aka DJ Skouers.


----------



## Hooked

*SEAFOOD & WINE FESTIVAL - PRINGLE BAY*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/proe-pringle-bay

Glen Craig estate in Pringle Bay is hosting the first-ever festival, where you’ll be able to taste 70 different wines from 18 wineries and 30 seafood dishes – and it’s all included in the price of the ticket...

The festival takes place on Saturday 23 November 2019 at the estate, which is a mere 75 minutes from Cape Town. .. This is the first event of its kind and the organisers intend hosting it annually.

Glen Craig is set in the Kogelberg Biosphere, a UNESCO World Heritage Site, and has sweeping views of the ocean and exquisite fynbos.

All food and drink are included in the festival ticket price except oysters, gin and champagne (which are on a cash basis). Every wine farm will man a seafood stall, so you’ll be able to pair tasters of seafood with your favourite wine from Paul Cluver, Klein Constantia, Ken Forrester, Simonsig, Leopard’s Leap and Durbanville Hills, among others.

There won’t be a shortage of food. There’ll be a harvest table in the lapa with snoek, sardines and other fish on the braai (from 11:30am to 3pm), mussels steamed in white wine, mussel chowder and plenty more. Plus there are nearly 20 stalls offering an impressive selection of seafood, from pan-fried Cajun-spiced calamari tubes with pineapple or paw-paw-and-mint salsa to Mozambican pili pili-style sardines served with Portuguese rolls. Seating is market-style with a lot of benches.

ENTERTAINMENT FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY
Retha Reets, Marsha Moon and other local talents will be performing live. There’ll be a jumping castle, and kids can have their faces painted, colour in and craft, as well as watch an entertainer sculpts a poodle or giraffe from a balloon. 

Children under 13 enter free of charge, teens R100 and adults up to R450 and can be booked online.

There is secure parking on the venue premises, at no additional cost.


----------



## Hooked

*Get Up Close With the Cars From Your Childhood Fantasies*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/waterfront-motor-show

*The V&A Waterfront Presents the 2nd V&A Motor Show*

After a successful first year, the V&A Waterfront Motor Show is back for its second annual exotic and vintage car show. *For the weekend of 16 and 17 November, the hours of 9am to 4pm* can be spent browsing cars most people have only ever seen in a James Bond movie.


The V&A Waterfront Motor Show is presented by Nedbank Private Wealth this year at the Silo District, featuring a line of luxury and vintage vehicles from world-famous car manufacturers like Aston Martin, Bentley, Porche, Lexus, Mercedes and McLaren. The classier the car, the better the chances that you'll see it there. Speed fanatics and vintage-lovers should definitely stop by ...

Entrance is free.


----------



## Hooked

*New Airbnb law approved in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/new-airbnb-law-approved-in-cape-town
14 Nov. 2019

"A new municipal planning by-law has officially been approved by the City of Cape Town, making it easier for residents to rent their properties on Airbnb.

The by-law makes provision for short-term letting of their a house or a flat for a period that does not exceed 30 consecutive days. This new regulations will soon be gazette.

Locals can sign up for being a host here. "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Capetonian cartoonist Zapiro receives top honours*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/capetonian-cartoonist-zapiro-receives-top-honours
15 Nov. 2019

"Cape Town-born famous cartoonist, Johnathan “Zapiro” Shapiro, has been awarded top honours alongside fellow outstanding creatives Johnny Clegg and Steven Spielberg.

Zapiro was awarded the highest honour for Arts in France, called the Chevalier des Arts et des Lettres meaning, “Knight in the Order of Arts and Letters”. French Ambassador, Aurélien Lechevallier handed the award to Zapiro on behalf of the President Emmanuel Macron.

This amazing cartoonist is well-known by many in the Mother City and beyond for his quirky, politically charged illustrations and one-of-a-kind stylistic works featured in a number of newspapers and established publications.

A past student of the University of Cape Town, Zapiro surprisingly studied architecture before realising his passion and moving over the department of art. It was during his time spent in the army that he developed his political viewpoints that can reflect in his wildly popular cartoon drawing today ... "


----------



## Hooked

*Fjällräven flagship store launches in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/fjallraven-flagship-store-launches-in-cape-town
15 Nov. 2019

"The iconic Swedish heritage outdoor brand, Fjällräven, has officially launched their flagship store right here in the Mother City. Capetonians can visit the V&A Waterfront to purchase products from this famous, sustainable brand.

The brand has been producing high-quality outerwear, apparel and gear since 1960, and are most famous for their iconic backpack, the Fjällräven Kånken. What began as a simple design to alleviate back problems for Swedish school-going children has grown immensely. The Fjällräven Kånken is now the best-selling backpack in the world, loved by children and adults alike.

What makes Fjällräven different to other brands is their commitment to sustainability. All of their products are created using sustainable materials and designed to last. In this way, they work with nature rather than competing with it. Proceeds from selected sales are also donated to worthy environmental causes to combat climate change."


----------



## Hooked

*Tree of Lights ceremony honours lost loved ones*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/tree-of-lights-ceremony-honours-lost-loved-ones/
13 Nov. 2019

"... Tygerberg Hospice is hosting an evening of unity and giving, celebration and love that is true to the festive spirit. The Tree of Lights Ceremony will be held at D’aria Winery to commemorate those that have passed away. Come light a candle on November 28 to celebrate the lives of those you lost, and comfort others ...

Attendees are invited to make a donation of R50 per person or more that will help enhance the lives of many others that Tygerberg Hospice takes care of. RSVP at reception@tygerberghospice.org

Those who are unable to attend but would still like a candle in memory of a loved one can contact the Hospice to make a donation. (All donations are tax deductible)."


----------



## Hooked

*The Dairy Den comes to the Southern Suburbs*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-dairy-den-comes-to-the-southern-suburbs
12 Nov. 2019

"... The Dairy Den has officially opened their second store in the Mother City, this time in Kenilworth Centre ...

The new store is small and convenient but offers the same selection of delightful gourmet doughnuts and a rainbow variety of soft-serve ice-cream served with their signature black cones or hot pink Flamingo cones.

This exciting ice cream store is the result of a fantastic Capetonian sister duo of Tasia and Lexi Van Kets, built on a long family history of quality ice cream production that dates back to 1948.

“It’s quite incredible to think that there have been three generations of ice cream makers in our family. I think there may be ice cream running through our veins!” says Lexi.

Locals in the Southern Suburbs now have a new escape from the heat and the opportunity to try fan favourites such as the authentic Belgian Chocolate Dip, The Mint Dragon, The Belter – for that extra bit of double trouble – as well as the pretty in pink Flamingo Cone selection. 

Along with the new store, *a few new offerings* [my highlights] have made it onto the menu including a decadent White Belgian Chocolate, Belgian Chocolate Top Deck and Vanilla Nut Crunch soft serve flavours. If you’re not in the mood to go get ice cream yourself, *you can now also have it delivered to your door via UberEats in the form of a soft serve tub on wheels. [my highlights]
*
_[My comment: A soft serve tub on wheels? This I would like to see, but I'm not in the Southern Suburb - fortunately, because otherwise I'd be tempted to order every day!! Give me an ice-cream and I just melt (pun intended)]
_


----------



## Hooked

*Kirstenbosch Summer Concerts 2019 lineup*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/kirstenbosch-summer-concerts-2019-lineup/
12 Nov. 2019

Here is the official lineup:


24 Nov 2019
Crimson House / Southern Wild
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

1 Dec 2019
*Black Motion / Amanda Black*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

8 Dec 2019
*Watershed*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

_12, 13, 14, 15 Dec
**Christmas Carols – Hosted Rotary Club*
R25/p – R125/p_
*BOOK NOW*

22 Dec 2019
*Shekinah / Unathi*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

29 Dec 2019
*Goldfish*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

_Tue 31 Dec 2019
**NYE: Freshlyground /Nomadic Orchestra /Native Young*
R435/p_
*BOOK NOW*

5 Jan 2020
*Jimmy Nevis / Craig Lucas / Paxton Fielies*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

12 Jan 2020
*Mi Casa*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

19 Jan 2020
*The Cape Town Philharmonic Orchestra*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

26 Jan 2020
*Goodluck / Tresor*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

2 Feb 2020
*Kwesta / Sjava*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

_8 Feb 2020
**Yo-Yo Ma (International Concert)*
R900/p_
*BOOK NOW*

9 Feb 2020
*AKA*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

16 Feb 2020
*Cape Town Folk ‘n Acoustic Music Festival*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

23 Feb 2020
*Spoegwolf / Jo Black*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

1 Mar 2020
*Matthew Mole*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

8 Mar 2020
*Prince Kaybee / Sho Madjozi*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

15 Mar 2020
*Sun El Musician and Simmy / Lady Zamar*
R170/p –R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

22 Mar 2020
*Cape Town Opera*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

29 Mar 2020
*Jeremy Loops*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

5 Apr 2020
*Andrew Young and Don Vino*
R170/p – R220/p
*BOOK NOW*

Book tickets online at www.webtickets.co.za.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Direct flights from New York boost Cape tourism*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/direct-flights-from-new-york-boost-cape-tourism
20 Nov. 2019

"The launch of United Airlines’ first-ever direct flights between New York and Cape Town has already resulted in an 11% increase in forward bookings by American tourists. According to Wesgro CEO Tim Harris, the inaugural flight will take off from Newark Liberty International Airport in New York on December 16.

United Airlines will also operate a seasonal service on the route between December and March, with three flights per week ... "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*New Kommetjie wine route to open*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/new-kommetjie-wine-route-to-open
20 Nov. 2019

"Cape Town’s wine scene is about to get a little bigger. A new vineyard based in Kommetjie is expected to expand what the winelands can offer, giving wine-lovers the opportunity to enjoy an all-new wine route ...

A new vineyard in the Cape’s Southern Peninsula will offer an especially beautiful view to pair with your wine and is expected to start producing wine in 2022.

The newly-planted vineyard overlooks Long Beach, Hout Bay and Chapman’s Peak and was planted by developer Gerhard van der Horst, who is the managing director of Red Cliff Property.

A historic farmstead just outside Kommetjie is home to the new vineyard and will not only offer one of the best wine land views in the Mother City but will also tap into the huge visitor numbers that usually make their way to the Cape Point tourism route. The new Kommetjie wine route will become part of the Cape Point Wine District established in 1998.

he farm is currently undergoing renovations as well as planting processes and will feature varietals such as Methode Cap Classique and Pinotage, Sauvignon Blanc, Pinot Noir and Chardonnay.

“The influence of the cooler breezes off the Atlantic and warmer winds from False Bay, allow grapes to ripen slowly, producing premium quality wines along one of the Cape’s most popular tourist routes, namely Cape Point,” Van der Horst told The South African..."


----------



## Hooked

*Disabled Cape Town woman to climb Mount Kilimanjaro*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/disabled-cape-town-woman-to-climb-mount-kilimanjaro
19 Nov. 2019



Image: Facebook / Tarryn Tomlinson

One Capetonian is making a bold move to show that your disability should not restrict you in life. To do this, wheelchair-bound Tarryn Tomlinson will climb Africa’s tallest mountain, Mount Kilimanjaro.

At 18 years old, Tomlinson developed rheumatoid arthritis, an autoimmune disease in which the body’s immune system mistakenly attacks the joints. Her disease progressively worsened, leading Tomlinson to become wheelchair-bound.

However, Tomlinson has not allowed her disability to slow her down. She is the founder of The Bambini Dream Foundation, and is currently working on a reality show called Able 2 Travel, in which she explores various locations and experiences not traditionally designed for the disabled.

Now 37 years old, Tomlinson’s next big step is climbing Mount Kilimanjaro. She will be completing the ascent with Guts2Glory, a non-profit organisation with the main aim of raising funds for disabled and underprivileged athletes.

One of the non-profit’s initiatives, “Kilimanjaro 2020,” aims to open an avenue for wheelchair athletes, amputees and other Physically Challenged people to believe in their dream that they too can conquer Mount Kilimanjaro. In March 2020, five wheelchair athletes and three amputees together with supporting athletes and film crew, will summit the tallest mountain in Africa.

With her five-day ascent up the mountain, Tomlinson will be raising funds for Sigi Children’s Centre in Tanzania.

If you would like to support Tomlinson and the other climbers, please visit Gofundme.


_[My comment: She's going to climb? Not likely! So what will this prove? Nothing to do with paraplegics, but everything to do with the supporting athletes who will have to be strong enough to carry her and her wheelchair up the mountain!]_


----------



## Hooked

*Comic Con Cape Town ticket special announced*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/comic-con-cape-town-ticket-special-announced
19 Nov. 2019

"Comic Con Cape Town (CCCT) and Reed Exhibitions Africa have announced that tickets for the popular convention will go on sale from Monday, November 25.

Until Monday 2 December, the first 200 Comic Con Cape Town single-day general-access passes will be sold for just R100. Thereafter, a special price of R130 will still apply.

After the special ends, these single-day passes will cost R160, while a three-day pass will cost R450...

Comic Con Cape Town will be held from May 1-3, 2020 at the Cape Town Stadium in Greenpoint. Ticket sales for Comic Con Africa will also open on the same date, which will be held at Gallagher Convention Centre from September 24-27, 2020.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape dog caretaker wins international award*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-dog-caretaker-wins-international-award/
24 Nov. 2019







"Cape Town resident Shaygam Newman has won the renowned international Brian Davies Award hosted annually by Network for Animals (NFA). The award, given to heroes who take care of animals in difficult situations or dangerous environments, honours people who often risk their own safety and selflessly give their own resources, but get no recognition otherwise.

After growing up in an abusive home, Newman’s only friendship and comfort was from street dogs. He decided to do something in return, and so started his informal caretaking station in the impoverished community of Hangberg near Hout Bay.

Here, Newman and his co-workers who call themselves “Shaygam’s Crew” feed, care for and monitor local homeless dogs without getting paid at all. He and his “crew” patrol the surrounds daily to check on the dogs.

“Caring for animals is all I know. They are my priority,” Newman said to _News24_.

Since he does not have a car, Newman would carry dogs that need medical care he cannot provide on foot to a friendly vet several kilometres away for help. To pay for dog food and other necessities, he makes dog leashes that he sells at a market in town. By now, he is a respected figure in the community and even teaches others how to properly care for dogs.

“He works in a difficult and dangerous place with little money and minimal resources, yet he has been instrumental in caring for and changing the lives of street dogs,” said NFA’s co-founder Gloria Davies to _Africa.com_.

Newman received $10,000 (R148,000) in prize money, which he says he will use to build proper enclosures at his station, among other things.

Listen to a podcast of his story on NFA’s website.

_[My comment: There are some truly amazing people in this world. ]_


----------



## Hooked

Cape Town is at the forefront of innovation with their development of a courier bag made from mealies! After use, the bag can be used as compost! I think this is absolutely brilliant!! I've posted the article under Who has Stock so that vendors will see it.


----------



## Hooked

_[Sorry folks, I've been too busy to post articles, but let's get the show on the road again...]_

*Residents outraged by toxic state of Milnerton Lagoon*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/residents-outraged-by-toxic-state-of-milnerton-lagoon
8 Dec. 2019







The state of the Milnerton Lagoon has been a contentious topic and residents have felt their pleas to combat the pollution have fallen on deaf ears and have alleged that the City of Cape Town has failed to do anything about the toxic levels of pollution found in the lagoon.

In November this year, residents were complaining about the colour and smell of the water. One resident wrote to CapeTalk and said that the water “is putrid, black and smelly.”

[The City of Cape Town has not responded to complaints but] ...The National Environmental Management Act allows for the prosecution of managers and individuals who knowingly allow pollution and degradation of the environment to take place. The City of Cape Town and its employees, must know that if they continue to ignore the facts being presented to them, they will be held accountable. As a City and personally.”

A group of residents, along with help from OUTA, will soon be discussing the issue of the lagoon with the City of Cape Town. OUTA will be helping the group with legal analysis and inputs as well as in the engagement process with the City, “and ultimately from a legal perspective if the City will not budge.”

MCRA is requesting any financial support that can be contributed to the manpower behind resolving this issue, be made here.

The lagoon flows into the ocean near the Lagoon Beach Hotel. The lagoon is not only a hazardous health risk for humans but also poses a major threat to the surrounding marine life and ecosystems.


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town’s first all-female firefighting crew*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-towns-first-all-female-firefighting-crew/
8 Dec. 2019






"In a first-ever, an all-female firefighting team has assembled ahead of the annual Cape Town fire season...

Most of the all-female team were unemployed before enrolling in the academy. The NCC Environmental Services, who are an entity that help various national parks with firefighting, has a spot leader that will be in charge of the crew.

In a Facebook post, the NCC said: “NCC Environmental Services, in partnership with Chrysalis Academy, Tokai, the US Consulate General Cape Town and the Department of Community Safety in the Western Cape, is embarking on an exciting journey to uplift and empower fifteen women by training and employing them as wildland firefighters.”

The crew will be named the All Woman Wildland Firefighting Project and according to the NCC Environmental Services, 90% of the crew are from households in Phillipi, Retreat, Mfuleni, Khayelitsha, Capricorn Park and Macassar, where they are the bread-winners.

“They have all completed a 3-month course at Chrysalis Academy, where they received holistic training and development opportunities. NCC will now take this a step further and provide them with occupationally directed firefighting training and provide experiential opportunities,” said NCC Wildlife Services."


_[WOW! That's brilliant!]




_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Date for Tweede Nuwe Jaar moved*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/date-for-tweede-nuwe-jaar-moved
9 Dec. 2019

The Cape Town Street Parade will take place on Saturday, January, 4, 2020 rather than the traditional date of January 2, as the sunset of January 2, 2020 coincides with the Friday Jum’ah of the Muslim community.

The new year will kick off on an upbeat note with the Cape Town Street Parade promising yet another world-class showcase of the best of Klopse entertainment.

Minstrel troupes from all areas across Cape Town will perform in the streets of the city centre on January 4, between Hanover Street in District Six and Rose Street in the Bo-Kaap, building on the long tradition and legacy of Tweede Nuwe Jaar which has been celebrated in the Cape for over 110 years.

Entertainment will begin from 12pm with an opening ceremony on the Grand Parade at around 1pm, and celebrations will continue up until 10pm. The event expects to draw crowds of between 60 000 and 100 000 people...

The choral competitions will be held at the Athlone Stadium on January 1, 11, 18 and 25 and February 1, 8, 15. 

Tickets for Golden Circle on January 4 and tickets for the choral competitions are available on Computicket and for the first time this year, fans are able to purchase a discounted season ticket to attend all of the Choral Competitions at Athlone Stadium.

You can book your tickets here: https://tickets.computicket.com/event/cape_town_street_parade/7073230/7122773/42411

_[I suppose 2 Jan. will still be a holiday as usual?]_


----------



## Hooked

*Table Mountain Aerial Cableway launches early bird special*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/table-mountain-aerial-cableway-launches-early-bird-special
9 Dec. 2019

"... To help beat some of the holiday rush and queues, the company has launched early-access tickets that allow visitors to take the first cable car up at 7.30am – before the site opens to the general public.

The limited tickets are only available for purchase online and are valid between December 1, 2019 and January 15, 2020.

enowned local DJ, Hilton Carlse, will keep visitors entertained at the Lower Station, accompanied by the vibrant Siyabuya Marimba band. Father Christmas and the Fairies will also sleigh up the mountain, making the visitor experience extra special and memorable.

“Last-minute shoppers are able to purchase local products from our gift shop for Christmas and in the spirit of giving, we will also have twelve days of free giveaways on our social media platforms,” says Parker.

Here are a few tips to make the most of your festive season visit to the Table Mountain Cableway:

– There is high demand for parking during peak season, so visitors are encouraged to use public transport. A free MyCiTi shuttle service operates along Lower Tafelberg Road, between Kloof Nek and the lower cable station
– Tickets are cheaper between 1pm and 4pm when the cableway is generally quieter
– The Wi-Fi lounge at the upper station on the mountain provides free Wi-Fi for visitors to share their experience with friends and family
– Visitors wanting to learn more about Table Mountain can download free audio tours using their mobile phones
– Free 30-minute guided walking tours are available between 9am and 3pm daily
– Students with valid local or international student cards get a discount
“It’s a good idea to pack a small bag with essential items such as water to stay hydrated in the summer heat and sunscreen or a hat for protection, as well as a jacket in case the weather turns,” adds Parker.


----------



## Hooked

*500 stranded on Table Mountain as load shedding strikes*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/500-stranded-on-table-mountain-as-load-shedding-strikes/
10 Dec. 2019

"... Approximately 500 people found themselves stuck on top of Cape Town’s greatest landmark, Table Mountain, when Stage 6 load shedding was implemented.

The Table Mountain Aerial Cableway Company (TMACC) has a backup generator that allows the cable car to still run, but yesterday, it failed to kick in...

The group is reported to have been brought down the mountain safely."


----------



## Hooked

*City rolls out tag system for kids on beaches*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/city-rolls-out-tag-system-for-kids-on-beaches/
10 Dec. 2019

"The City of Cape Town’s Social Development and Early Childhood Development is making its way to the beach with its Identikidz project. The project, which provides children on beaches with identification tags to help them be located in case they get lost, has become an important element of the festive season safety plan.

This festive season, Identikidz will run at 15 beaches. 
The selected beaches include Muizenberg, Fish Hoek, Strandfontein, Gordon’s Bay, Strand, Monwabisi, Harmony Park, Mnandi, Big Bay, Sea Point, and surrounding areas. These include Silwerstroom, Camps Bay, Lagoon Beach, Melkbosstrand, and Milnerton Beach.

The programme will only be available on specific dates. In the remaining time of 2019 it with run on December 14, 15, 16, 21, 22, 25, 26, 28, 29 and 31.

In the new year, it will run on January 1, 2, 4, 5, 11, and 12.

More than 100 000 children were tagged at participating beaches during the 2018/2019 festive season period. As a result, a total of 535 children were reunited with their parents.

_[My comment: This is absurd! Why only on specific days? What about the other days? Guess it doesn't matter if your kid gets lost then."]_


----------



## Hooked

*New nature reserve welcomed in the Western Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/new-nature-reserve-welcomed-in-the-western-cape/
10 Dec. 2019

"Locals will be happy to know that after a long struggle lasting more than a decade the Olifants River Estuary near Lutzville will officially be declared a nature reserve.

Many have been concerned at the prospects of mining expected to take place in the area and decided to rally against this possibility and move to have the area named a nature reserve to preserve its natural beauty.

This last week an agreement was reached by relevant authorities to have the important biodiversity in the area preserved by consolidating the land and properties located on the land into a provincial nature reserve.

Meaning the estuary will become the centre of a larger conservation area bringing conservation authorities and people in the surrounding areas into a co-operative management agreement. This move is also expected to boost local economy and provide more opportunities for fishing, salt mining and recreation activities on a small-scale as well as ecotourism."


----------



## Hooked

*Have your say on city’s extended parking tariffs*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/have-your-say-on-citys-extended-parking-tariffs/
10 Dec. 2019

*[CLOSING DATE TO SUBMIT COMMENTS: FRIDAY 13 DEC. 2019]*

Cape Town residents are being encouraged to send in their comments on the city’s proposal to extend parking tariffs to high-demand areas.

According to the City of Cape Town, sub-councils, business owners, and residents from central business districts (CBDs) and popular recreational areas have been calling on ‘managed parking’ in various areas due to the high demand for on-street parking.


Managed parking means:

– the City charges a tariff for the use of an on-street parking bay
– that the tariff is determined by the time the bay is being occupied
– that those who park in CBDs are charged per 15 minutes
– visitors to recreational areas be charged per three hours
– that time restrictions are applicable; and
– the management times are from 8am to 5pm on weekdays, and from 8am to 1pm on Saturdays.
The City proposes to expand managed parking to the following areas:

– Camps Bay (Subcouncil 16)
– Durbanville CBD (Subcouncil 7)
– Muizenberg (Subcouncil 19)
– De Waterkant (Subcouncil 16)
– Kenilworth (Subcouncil 20)
– Newlands and Rondebosch (Subcouncil 20)
– Gardens, Kloof, more streets in the Cape Town CBD (Subcouncil 16)
– Gallows Hill (Subcouncil 16)
Residents have until Friday December 13 to submit their comments on the proposals, and are being encouraged to do so.

“Residents still have time to comment on the proposals. The closing date is at midnight on 13 December 2019. I encourage all to participate and to air their views. We want as much input as possible so that we can determine the need and the support for the proposal,” said the City’s Mayoral Committee Member for Transport, Alderman Felicity Purchase.

Comments, input and recommendations can be submitted as follows:

– By email: parking.info@capetown.gov.za
– Handwritten: deliver to any library or subcouncil office within your area
– By visiting: www.capetown.gov.za/haveyoursay


----------



## Hooked

*HSBC Women’s Seven Series in CT for first time*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/hsbc-womens-seven-series-in-ct-for-first-time
11 Dec. 2019

"For the first time in history, Cape Town will host the HSBC Women’s Sevens Series alongside the Men’s competition at the Cape Town Stadium this weekend. It will be the first time the HSBC women’s tournament is held on the African continent.

Featuring a total of 12 teams, the tournament will kick off this Friday, December 13, 2019 and will run until Sunday when the South African Women’s Sevens team, called Imbokodo, hopes to be among the top contenders for the winner’s cup."


----------



## Hooked

*Somerset property market booms*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/somerset-property-market-booms
18 Dec. 2019

"Somerset West has been pegged as one of the fastest-growing property areas in Cape Town, and these include commercial, residential and industrial areas. This is according to a report released by Wesgro, which shows Somerset is becoming so popular as a result of the development potential it holds.

Areas that are traditionally associated with industria are becoming more popular, and these includes Blackheath and Montagu as well."


----------



## Hooked

*Zonnebloem officially reverts to District Six*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/zonnebloem-officially-reverts-to-district-six
18 Dec. 2019

"Minister of Arts and Culture, Nathi Mthethwa, approved the renaming of Zonnebloem back to District Six on Tuesday, December 17. The approval has been published in the Government Gazette...

Historically, the area was a working class suburb, home to a community of over 50 thousand, predominantly coloured people. In 1966, District Six was declared a white area under the Group Areas Act. The previous residents were forced out."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Giant cigarette butt installations in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/giant-cigarette-butt-installations-in-cape-town/
12 Dec. 2019






"In an effort to combat harmful cigarette butt littering, a South African waste removal company has created giant cigarette butts made of recycled material to encourage environmental responsibility...
Littered cigarette butts are a widespread harmful environmental pollutant, negatively impacting plant growth and contributing to plastic pollution.

“Not many people know this, but cigarette butts consist of a form of plastic called cellulose acetate,” explains executive director of the National Council Against Smoking, Savera Kalideen. “It takes months – and sometimes years – for cigarette butts to break down into smaller pieces of cellulose acetate plastic – but it will never biodegrade,” she explains.

To combat this, South African waste removal and recycling service WRAPP started the KiickButt initiative. WRAPP have created giant imitation cigarette butts made from decommissioned telephone poles and placed them in popular areas such as Llandudno beach and Lion’s Head. They plan to extend the installation to Scarborough, Fishhoek, Platteklip Gorge, Umhlanga, and the Cederberg mountains soon.










Image: Instagram / Kiikbutt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Polkadraai and Popcorn Stellenbosch Hills*
*December 1, 2019 @ 9:00 am - April 30, 2020 @ 5:00 pm*
https://www.capetownetc.com/events/polkadraai-and-popcorn-stellenbosch-hills/

"Back by popular demand is Polkadraai-and-Popcorn, the ultimate anti-serious wine pairing at Stellenbosch Hills. Polkadraai has again teamed up with yummy Guzzle & Wolf Gourmet Popcorn. It’s the perfect reason to rustle up your posse and head out to the Stellenbosch Winelands. The wines that will be served are:

– The *Polkadraai Sauvignon Blanc Brut*, a refreshing drier-style bubbly notable for lively fruit flavours and a kissing-crisp acidity. There’s a flavoursome reminder of tropical fruit with hints of litchis, gooseberries and green figs, and long, lingering finish. The Brut is served with Guzzle & Wolf’s *Coconut & Chia Seeds Popcorn*.

– The *Polkadraai Chenin Blanc/Sauvignon Blanc*, a wine that’s at its best when chilled. In a glass, it’s star bright with a green tinge. The aroma recalls grassiness while the taste is of tropical fruit. The popcorn partner here is *Salted Caramel*.

– The *Polkadraai Rosé* is made with Shiraz and in a drier style. Upon savouring the wine, you’re likely to be reminded of red berries and flower petals. There’s a hint of sweet melon and stone fruit too. It’s accompanied in this tasting by the unique *Cinnamon & Pretzel* *Popcorn*.

– The *Polkadraai Pinotage/Merlot*, a wine that’s deliriously delicious. Think berry fruit. It’s the perfect match with the *Dark Chocolate Popcorn*.

Each session runs for about 30 minutes, but there’s also plenty of opportunity to explore the other ranges of quality wines for which Stellenbosch Hills is famous for.

The tastings take place at the winery, Monday to Friday 9:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 to 15:00.

Book by sending an email to info@stellenbosch-hills.co.za or phone 021 881 3828. For more information, visit www.stellenbosch-hills.co.za.

Stellenbosch Hills is located at the corner of the R310 and Vlottenburg Road, near Stellenbosch."


----------



## Hooked

Simons Town - penguins crossing.
Pic posted on FB

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Simons Town - penguins crossing.
> Pic posted on FB
> 
> View attachment 185623



Cool picture @Hooked - thanks for sharing this 
And all the other interesting things about CT

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Tracy Morgan brings No Disrespect tour to Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/tracy-morgan-brings-no-disrespect-tour-to-cape-town
18 Dec. 2019

"Legendary comedian Tracy Morgan will be heading to our shores very soon. The funny man will be bringing his No Disrespect world tour show to the Mother City in 2020...

Well known for his leading role in popular TV series _30 Rock_ and _Saturday Night Liv_e, Morgan is an Emmy and Golden Globe-winning actor. He will be bringing his show to South Africa with three back-to-back stops in Cape Town, Durban and Pretoria. On May 29 he will perform at the GrandWest Arena, May 30 at the Durban ICC and May 31 at SUN Arena in Pretoria. Tickets range from R350 – R1 000. Tickets can be purchased on TicketPro. The show has a PG-18 age restriction."


----------



## Hooked

*Two Cape Town travel experiences named best in the world*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/two-cape-town-travel-experiences-named-best-in-the-world
19 Dec. 2019

Cape Town helicopters and BokBus have been recognised as two of the best experiences in the world, according to GetYourGuide. The global winners of the 2019 GetYourGuide Awards – an annual recognition of excellence in travel experiences – were unveiled on December 17.

GetYourGuide is a booking platform for travel experiences. Their winners are judged by their excellence in customer service, uniqueness in product offering and contribution to the local community. The two Cape Town based winners highlight the range of amazing experiences offered in the Mother City.

Cape Town Helicopters won the Best Adrenaline Rush award, specifically for its “2 Oceans Scenic Helicopter Flight”. The activity, a scenic helicopter flight over the city, gives you the rush of being in the clouds and the peace of seeing some of the most breathtaking views you’ve ever witnessed.

BokBus won the Best Tour Guide award. Benjamin Glaman, 58, from Nelspruit is the tour guide that has been bestowed this honour. He has over 22 years of experience as a tour guide and is said to make guests feel welcome on arrival. His top rated tour is two days long and stops in Hermanus first, before heading to the Garden Route Game Lodge. It is here that Benjamin invites guests to get up close and personal with the Big 5. Without tour guides like Benjamin, the industry would not be the same.


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town airport free parking limit to be reviewed*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-airport-free-parking-limit-to-be-reviewed
17 Dec. 2019

"The long-awaited upgrade at Cape Town International Airport will soon be underway, bringing about a number of changes that locals can look forward to, including a review of the Pickup and Go area parking time limit.

The R7-billion renovation is expected to boost the economy once completed, and will take a number of years to carry out.

Over the years, few things have caused as many complaints as the Pickup and Go area at the airport, with many visitors saying that 20 minutes is not enough time to park and drop off, making it impossible to benefit from the free parking period.

Airports Company of South Africa (ACSA) general manager, Deon Cloete, recently spoke to CapeTalk to address concerns many locals are having with the time limit in this particular parking area.

Cloete confirmed that the parkade used for the Pickup and Go will be moved to Parkade B in March 2020, allowing for easier access.

The relocation may take up to three years ... but dropping off friends and family at the airport could become easier in years to come."


----------



## Hooked

*Kayak your way through the December holidays*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/kayak-your-way-through-the-december-holidays
28 Nov. 2019

"Kayaking in Cape Town is an unparalleled experience. Our extensive coastline borders two of the world’s oceans and are abundant in wild marine life. If the idea of encountering penguins, being greeted by a curious seal or escorted by a pod of dolphins is what floats your boat, then a kayak tour in the Mother City is definitely for you.

The first thing one needs to decide before going kayaking is which coastline to explore. One option is False Bay, with beaches like Boulders, Fish Hoek and Muizenberg for paddlers to marvel at.

f you choose to kayak on the slightly warmer waters of this bay, consider going with Kayak Cape Town. The company does daily tours which depart from the Simon’s Town jetty at 8:30am, 11am (in mid summer) and occasionally in the afternoon. Each trip is approximately two hours and costs R350 per person. Penguin sightings are guaranteed.

Another location for kayaking is the Atlantic Seaboard, with trips along the coastline taking paddlers past the V&A Waterfront, Three Anchors Bay and Sea Point with a close view of Table Mountain.

For a paddle on the Atlantic Ocean, Kaskazi Kayaks and Adventures is the go-to kayak tour operator. Trips are two hours and cost R400 per person. There are four tours a day, with the first beginning at 6:30am and the last at 6pm. Each tour is between 3-5kms and goes toward either Granger Bay or Bantry Bay.

Regardless of your choice, both tours give kayakers a new perspective of the Mother City’s surrounds and a feeling of being removed from the hustle and bustle. In the madness of Christmas time, kayaking along these coastlines will be the perfect way to clear your mind and unwind.

If experiencing Cape Town in a new and exciting way interests you, read about Local Knowledge Tours here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*A thousand things await you in the Cape Winelands *
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/a-thousand-things-await-you-in-the-cape-winelands

"... the [Cape Winelands] district was recently named one of the Top 10 Best Value Destinations for 2020 by Lonely Planet...








“The real action here is at the wineries and fabulous restaurants dotting the beautiful upland scenery. You won’t find elephants snuffling round the vineyards, but you will find inexpensive tasting tours followed by lazy lunches serving world-class food alongside delicious local wines. If you care to stretch your wallet a little further when staying the night, you can sleep it all off in high-end guesthouses and B&Bs that would cost a lot more elsewhere.”

n an effort to recognise the valuable input of the tourism sector, the CWDM confers the Mayoral Tourism Award on local establishments that treat guests in such a manner that they keep coming back. Thus to start, visit our Mayoral Tourism Award winners and runner-ups, the range of winners caterers for all.

Val du Charron – www.vdcwines.com
Franschhoek Rond en Bont – www.franschhoek.org.za
Fynbos Guest Farm – www.fynbosguestfarm.co.za
African Game Lodge – www.africangamelodge.co.za
Avalon Springs – www.avalonsprings.co.za
The Light House – www.thelighthouse.co.za
Montagu/Ashton local tourism association – www.montagu-ashton.info
Big Sky Cottages – www.bigskycottages.co.za
Le Tuksi Tuk Tuk Franschhoek – www.tuktukfranschhoek.co.za
BluVines – www.montagu.org.za (new webpage in November: www.bluvine.com)
Flying Feet Tours – Facebook @flyingfeet.southafrica

For a complete guide on how to find these incredible spaces and many more of the Cape Winelands gems, visitors are now able to download a free application on their mobile phones that puts all the events and happenings in the palm of their hand. Simply install the official Cape Winelands Tourism Routes and Events App on your mobile (available in Google Play or Apple Store) and have a look at what we have available for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Road closures for 2020 Tweede Nuwe Jaar*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/road-closures-for-2020-tweede-nuwe-jaar
27 Dec. 2019

"The Cape Town Street Parade or Tweede Nuwe Jaar, will see thousands of minstrels marching through the Mother City’s streets on *January 4, 2020. [Note date change! Not the 2nd Jan. as it usually is].*

Minstrel troupes from areas across Cape Town will perform in the streets of the city centre as part of the free parade. They will march from Hanover street in District Six to City Hall and then the Grand Parade and back onto Darling Street. Following this, they will continue on up Darling Street into Adderley Street, and then up Wale Street to Rose Street in the Bo-Kaap.

From 12pm, entertainment will be provided on the Grande Parade stage as eager fans await the klopse. The opening ceremony begins at 1pm, and will continue on until 10pm.

There will be a number of road closures throughout the day from 6am to midnight, and locals are urged to make travel provisions ahead of time. These are the expected road closures for January 4:"


----------



## Hooked

*Nederburg’s Harvest at Dusk Festival*
https://www.capetownetc.com/events/nederburgs-harvest-at-dusk-festival

*February 8, 2020 @ 4:00 pm - 11:00 pm*
*R200 - R650*







"Experience the annual wine grape harvest first-hand during the Nederburg’s Harvest at Dusk Festival at the farm in Paarl on Saturday, 8 February 2020. What’s more, for the very first time, _KFM _presenter Carl Wastie will be there as MC!

Learn from their winemakers how the harvest is progressing, and taste newly harvested grapes and fresh grape must before it becomes wine. Then get yourself dirty by participating in the fun of picking and stomping fully ripened grapes. 
fter freshening up, be treated to a bountiful harvest feast by Johnny Hamman and Marius Uys of Slippery Spoon Kitchen, with upbeat music entertainment provided by popular South African music group, Kaleidoskoop. 

A wide selection of Nederburg wines, soft drinks, mineral waters, coffees and teas will be available to purchase. 

Guests are advised to wear hats, sunscreen, comfortable clothing and shoes.

R650 per person; R200 per child aged 12 to 18; free for those aged 11 and under.

Bookings: www.webtickets.co.za. 

*Nederburg contact details*: 

Sonstraal Road, Dal Josafat, Paarl

Tel: +27 21 862 3104

E-mail: info@nederburg.com


----------



## Hooked

*CYCLISTS BEWARE!!*

*SA cyclist hospitalised after assault by Table Mountain rangers
*
*https://www.capetownetc.com/news/sa-cyclist-hospitalised-after-assault-by-table-mountain-ranger*
27 Dec. 2019

"Locals are horrified at the behaviour of Table Mountain National Park rangers after a video emerged showing them manhandling top South African cyclist Nicholas Dlamini, who suffered a broken arm because of the assault.

In a video posted to social media today, Dlamini can be seen in a scuffle with Table Mountain rangers. Dlamini is forcefully shoved against an official bakkie during the altercation."


----------



## Hooked

Camps Bay after weekend of 28 - 29 Dec.


----------



## Hooked

Pic is from Cape Town etc. on FB

"Happy New Year Cape Town. Together let's make this decade epic!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Tulbagh welcomes unique Geodome*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/tulbagh-welcomes-unique-geodome/
21 Nov. 2019









"... a brand new option in Tulbagh is offering guests the chance to stay in a unique Geodome that embraces nature in every way.

Complete with a riverside hot tub, outdoor shower, fully functional kitchen, shaded deck area for relaxing and trendy decor inside a unique dome structure, the Geodome is nothing short of a once-in-a-lifetime experience.

Built on a multi-leveled wooden deck that overlooks a peaceful river against the Witzenburg mountain range, this unusual stay offers guests the chance to connect with their roots and take part in a number of activities that brings visitors closer to nature.

Created by the owners of the historic La Bruyere guest farm in Tulbagh, this modern creation is quite the contrast to the existing Dutch-style cottages on the farm.

“The structure is galvanised steel covered by PVC material. The idea was birthed by myself after travelling the world for seven months and realising the most memorable moments were always the unique and unusual. My new found appreciation for our family farm, mixed with the growing demand for experiential stays eventually led to a search down into a glamping rabbit hole and eventually finding something similar on a Patagonian Pintrest board,” says Thor Normann from La Bruyere guest farm."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town accomplishments of 2019*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-accomplishments-of-2019
11 Dec. 2019

*MY SUMMARY, followed by details of each category*
1. Best ice cream in the world
2. Best pizza in Africa
3. Best fine-dining restaurant in South Africa
4. Best restaurant in the world
5. Best airport in Africa
6. Best City in Africa and the Middle East
7. One of the best party cities in the world
8. One of the world’s sexiest cities
9. Cape dog caretaker wins international award
10. One of the best beer cities in the world
11. Best municipality in South Africa
12. Best quality of life in South Africa

*DETAILS OF EACH CATEGORY: 

1. Best ice cream in the world*
Cape Town’s very own Unframed Ice Cream parlour ranked in at the number one spot out of 50 ice cream cafés worldwide. The unique artisan ice cream store ranked in first place for its ability to make healthy ice cream options from scratch in small, sustainable batches. Locals love Unframed Ice Cream for their one-of-a-kind flavours, including their vegan options which are no less delectable than the rest.

*2. Best pizza in Africa*
Local favourite Massimo’s was named the best pizzeria in Africa in July by ’50 Top Pizza’, one of the most reliable pizza guides in Italy and the world. After years of dedicated service and love for pizza, this little gem in Hout Bay finally saw its efforts acknowledged. The pizzeria took home top honours as the best place to get pizza in Africa.

*3. Best fine-dining restaurant in South Africa*
In November, one of South Africa’s most iconic and internationally acclaimed fine dining establishments, La Colombe, was named the country’s top restaurant at the 2019 Eat Out Mercedes-Benz Restaurant Awards. The stellar dining spot is nothing short of a Capetonain gem and makes locals beam with pride as it continues to achieve top honours year in and out.

*4. Best restaurant in the world*
A tiny charming restaurant in the fishing village of Paternoster was named the Best Restaurant in the World for 2019 in the internationally-acclaimed World Restaurant Awards in February. Headed and managed by talented Chef Kobus van der Merwe, Wolfgat is committed to using indigenous ingredients, many of which are foraged from the nearby Atlantic Ocean and surroundings, and has created a unique menu. Wolfgat is in a 130-year-old fisherman cottage and though unassuming, it offers a fine-dining experience for foodies that is unparalleled.

*5. Best airport in Africa*
Cape Town International Airport was named Africa’s Leading Airport at the World Travel Awards Africa and Indian Ocean Gala Ceremony held in Durban this October.

*6. Best City in Africa and the Middle East*
Cape Town proved its place among the best cities in Africa and the Middle East following a Travel + Leisure 2019 survey in July, where readers were asked to choose their favourite cities they most enjoyed visiting.

Some of the most important criteria for survey participants included strong historical and cultural identity, beautiful scenery, a thriving food and shopping scene and lastly, world-class hotels. Cape Town was listed by most readers as having all of the above and the Mother City was voted the number one city in Africa and the Middle East for the 18th time in a row.

*7. One of the best party cities in the world*
Cape Town has been recognised as one of the world’s most popular tourism destinations for quite some time now, and as we have this accolade it is only natural that there be a dedicated nightlife scene to keep tourists entertained. A report by CNN Travel in September named Cape Town as one of the world’s top party cities, which also took into account how unique a city’s nightlife is.

*8. One of the world’s sexiest cities*
If you are looking for a city that is known for romance, passion and seductive accents, Cape Town may be one of the cities you’d want to visit. A list compiled by Big 7 Travel in October ranked the world’s sexiest cities, with Cape Town coming in at 5th place. Considered statistics include cities having the most sex, most sexually-related searches online, the best activities for singles, number of romantic restaurants and date spots. The list described Cape Town as a sensual place and we couldn’t agree more.

*9. Cape dog caretaker wins international award*
Cape Town resident Shaygam Newman won the renowned international Brian Davies Award, hosted annually by Network for Animals (NFA) in November. The award, given to heroes who take care of animals in difficult situations or dangerous environments, honours people who often risk their own safety and selflessly give their own resources, but get no recognition otherwise.

After growing up in an abusive home, Newman’s only friendship and comfort was from street dogs. He decided to do something in return, and so started his informal caretaking station in the impoverished community of Hangberg near Hout Bay.

*10. One of the best beer cities in the world*
The Cape Town beer scene is well known throughout the world. So much so that CNN Travel has placed the Mother City on the list of best beer cities around the world. Thanks to the craft beer revolution, Cape Town has seen a host of microbreweries all offering their unique take on the versatile alcoholic beverage. There are a multitude of popular spots to get your beer on in Cape Town.

*11. Best municipality in South Africa*
A barometer in October that focuses on the citizen satisfaction in the country’s major municipalities found that Capetonians are the most satisfied with their municipality. The barometer, conducted by Consulta and SA-csi, focused on the main metros of Cape Town, Buffalo City, Ekurhuleni, eThekwini, Johannesburg, Tshwane, Mangaung and Nelson Mandela Bay.

Although Cape Town’s satisfaction levels have dropped by 3.3 index points since last year’s barometer was conducted, it still remains the top municipality in the country. All other municipalities listed, however, all dropped in points, but Ekurhuleni, eThekwini, Nelson Mandela Bay and Tshwane remain on par with the industry despite this.

*12. Best quality of life in South Africa*
A city’s quality of life is determined by its safety, purchasing power, quality of healthcare, property price to income ratio, traffic commute time, climate and pollution.

In May, Cape Town outranked cities such as Rome, London and Paris for offering a better quality of life, according to data released by Deutsche Bank. The beautiful coasts, Table Mountain and interesting nightlife are enough to capture the heart of any international visitor.

The Deutsche Bank survey has placed Cape Town in mid-list, as it struggles to compete with the quality of life in certain cities in countries such as Australia and Europe. Zurich is best in the world for its high quality of life, with its beautiful landscapes and strong economy. Wellington in New Zealand came in second, followed by the Danish city of Copenhagen. Edinburgh in Scotland and the Austrian city of Vienna round out the top five in the world.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Eclipses to look out for in 2020*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/eclipses-to-look-out-for-in-2020
29 Dec. 2019

"Get ready, Cape Town: 2020 will bring stunning lunar and solar eclipses you won’t want to miss.

There are four penumbral lunar eclipses and two solar eclipses predicted for 2020. A penumbral lunar eclipse occurs when the Sun, Earth, and the Moon are imperfectly aligned, and a solar eclipse takes place when the moon is between the Earth and the Sun, casting a shadow over the Earth.


The Wolf Moon Eclipse will be the first full moon of the decade, visible in Africa on January 10 and is expected to be the deepest and most impressive penumbral lunar eclipse of 2020. While generally hard to see, this eclipse will be visible in Cape Town for just over 3 hours, between 8pm-11pm. The maximum view will be at 9.10pm.

You’ll be able to witness the Strawberry Moon Eclipse on June 5 for three hours between 7.45pm and 11pm with the maximum sight at 9.24pm.

Take in the Thunder Moon Eclipse on July 5 from 5am to 7.52am, with the maximum at 6.30am.

The Frosty Moon Eclipse will take place on November 29-30, but unfortunately will not be visible in Africa.

An exciting and rare annular solar eclipse will take place this year. On June 21, a bright ring will encircle the moon. Called the ‘Solstice Ring Of Fire Eclipse’, it will be mostly visible on land instead of over the sea like most solar eclipses and will have a narrow “path of annularity” over Africa. Unfortunately it will not be visible in Cape Town.

However, the second lunar eclipse of the year on December 14 will be visible in Cape Town for about an hour only from 6:52pm to 7.53pm, with a maximum sighting at 7.43pm.

There will also be three supermoons this year: on March 9, April 8, and May 7.

Also read: 9 looney lunar eclipse superstitions

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Pre-paid electricity meters offline in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/pre-paid-electricity-meters-offline-in-cape-town
8 Jan. 2020

"Cape Town’s residents have been advised to ensure they have enough pre-paid electricity to tide them over between January 20-21, as the City’s Energy and Climate Change Directorate has warned maintenance work will affect the loading of electricity.

According to a statement, the prepaid electricity vending system will be offline between Monday, January 20 at 10pm and 4am on Tuesday, January 21. “City of Cape Town customers will not be able to purchase electricity during this time,” it said. “Please ensure that you have enough units in your meter to tide you through this period.”


----------



## Hooked

*Spekboom labyrinth ready for planting*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/spekboom-labyrinth-ready-for-planting
8 Jan. 2020

"South Africa’s first labyrinth made entirely of the wonder plant spekboom needs your help. The Great Labyrinth of Africa, which plans to be the biggest of its kind on the continent, will be comprised of 13 circuits.

According to the Great Labyrinth’s Director Peter Shrimpton, the spekboom plants which were being grown for the circuits are now ready to be planted and anyone who wants to be involved in planting the labyrinth is encouraged to volunteer. The labyrinth will be planted in Stellenbosch.

“We have relocated 164 000 trees onsite and it is half levelled. Construction begins again on January 15. The site will be levelled by 20 January,” Shrimpton said. ” Layout will begin in February, and we should start planting trees towards end February, once the layout is complete.”






The labyrinth will have the same dimensions as the Pyramids of Giza in Egypt – so will measure 230m by 230m – and offer those who wish to leave their mark the opportunity to purchase naming rights for several metres of hedging as well.

The idea of creating a labyrinth came along when Shrimpton made the connection between spekboom trees and the reduction of carbon dioxide. “If we don’t regress carbon emissions by 2025, we’ll go past the tipping point and all of humanity will face extinction,” he said.

The spekboom is a native succulent tree found in South Africa, and can grow as tall as five metres high. The lifespan of a spekboom can reach up to 200 years, and are known for their hardiness and resilience – these trees have been known to survive drought, frost and fire. They are a popular choice because they are also very easy to grow, and can be propagated from a simple clipping.

It has been proven that a spekboom thicket is ten times more effective than the Amazon rainforest at removing carbon dioxide from the atmosphere. One hectare of spekboom is able to sequester between four and ten tonnes of carbon per year.

For more information, click _*here*_.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mallik

Thanks for sharing..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

mallik said:


> Thanks for sharing..



My pleasure @mallik


----------



## Hooked

*STOMPIE HOTLINE!*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/smoke-later-save-the-mountains
9 Jan. 2020

"Cape Town is still in the peak of fire season, and a post in the Hiking Cape Town Facebook group has warned smokers to be vigilant when visiting Table Mountain or any other national park or reserve.

“Please refrain from lighting up in nature, anywhere in nature,” wrote Miriam Mannak to the group. “Besides the fact that not everyone likes your smoke, that one badly extinguished stompie/cigarette butt, it may set off a fire.”

She made reference to when large parts of Table Mountain were devastated after a cigarette butt ignited raging fires in 2006. One person died as a result of these blazes.

*After the 2006 mountain fires, the City of Cape Town set up a “stompie hotline” for witnesses to report any cases where they see someone tossing a lit cigarette butt out of a car or smoking in nature. The number is 021-424-7715.*

“Basically, when you see somebody driving and they flick out a cigarette butt out the window you call the Stompie Hotline. We will then take the information you give us and check who the vehicle belongs to, give the information to the fire and life safety department who will follow up on it,” Jaco Groenewald from the City’s Public Emergency Communication Centre said in a CapeTalk interview. “They will send a letter to that person warning them not to do it again and if it is in the outline area where there is a risk of fire, they will actually fine the person.”

Groenewald added that when a stompie incident is reported, the vehicle registration, colour and make of the car is required. The time and location are also required.

Those found guilty via the stompie hotline are fined R1 500, while those who are found smoking outside of designated areas within Cape town are fined R1 000."


----------



## Hooked

*Tulbagh to prepare for heatwave*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/weather/tulbagh-to-prepare-for-heatwave
9 Jan. 2020

"...According to Weather.com, temperatures will reach as high as 41°C by Thursday, January 16. Temperatures will remain high even as more cloud cover is predicted between Sunday, January 12 and Monday, January 13..."

_[Follow the link if you want to read tips on staying cool]_


----------



## Hooked

*World’s longest ocean zipline opens in the Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/worlds-longest-ocean-zipline-opens-in-the-cape

"Locals can now visit the world’s longest ocean zipline right here in the Cape as Mossel Bay has just opened their latest 1.1km long attraction that runs above the sea for added awesomeness.

The zipline was approved for construction by the Mossel Bay Municipality in 2017 and will finally be open to the public in January 2020 but the official date has not yet been announced.

According to the Facebook page, visitors will be treated to amazing views of the cliffs and ocean in Mossel Bay while using the zipline at speeds of up to 80km per hour. Along with spectacular views, guests may even spot marine life too.

The new addition is located directly over the ocean and will run from the cliffs just below Point High School to the deck of the Shark Lab aquarium at the Point.

Only children over the age of six will be allowed to ride the zipline and pregnant women or people who weigh more than 120kg will not be able to use the zipline.

Tickets for the amazing experience will set you back R450 per person."

_*[Who lives in/near Mossel Bay? Let's see the first zipline vape!!]*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Spot Whales, Dolphins, Penguins, Seals On Ocean Safari*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/boat-trips
25 Nov. 2019

"An ocean safari? Is that a thing? It is now thanks to Ocean Experiences, the scuba and freediving experts known for their cool ocean adventures, from scuba-diving to snorkeling with seals. With their new Ocean Safari, the team helps ocean lovers get up close and personal with the Marine Big Five in their natural habitat. 

That means whales, dolphins, African penguins, Cape fur seals and mola mola. Ocean Experiences is a leading ocean adventure company because they spend every day out on the open water, leading adventures that leave people inspired and informed. 

You can join their 1.5 hour Ocean Safari or the shorter Table Bay Safari. This mini Ocean Safari is suitable for kids from 5, shorter (45 minutes), and more affordable for its discounted price of R550 instead of R600. 

*IT’S ABOUT FUN, CONSERVATION AND EDUCATION*
Ocean Experiences’ loves to create an enriching adventure, on so many levels. For instance, you’ll learn about the complex social structures that exist in one of the city’s lesser-known seal colonies, or the strange habits of the Cape Dolphin. The team will also teach you how to spot and identify different species of whales. It’s all part of the holistic Ocean Experiences’ adventure.

*WHAT TO EXPECT ON AN OCEAN SAFARI*
You meet at Quay 5 at the V&A for a briefing, put on life vests and board the rib boat. From here you get to enjoy incredible Table Mountain and harbour views (and photo opportunities) as you leave the harbour to begin your ocean adventure in search of the Marine Big Five. 

*STOP AT STRAWBERRY ROCKS*
The waters around the Cape are rich with marine life, so the sightings begin as soon as you hit the open waters, if not before – there are often seals in the harbour itself. The boat makes a stop at Strawberry Rocks, a beautiful site close to Oudekraal beach, for hot chocolate and cookies. (Tip: ask your skipper about a special mola mola dance that’s said to attract sunfish).

From here it’s all pure adventure, as their expert guides help you spot, identify and learn more about the many mammals and species that inhabit the cold Cape waters. 

*BOOK AND GET A DISCOUNT*
The Table Bay Safari, which costs R600pp is dicounted to 550 and CapeTownMagazine.com readers get the experience for R450. To book, phone +27 21 418 2870 and mention CapeTownMagazine.com or book online via our exclusive Ocean Experiences deals page.


----------



## Hooked

*New online SAPS support for accidents*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/new-online-saps-support-for-accidents
10 Jan. 2020

"... One of the main issues associated with registering accidents is getting a case number that can be used to claim back for insurance companies. Minor accidents can now be reported online via a legally binding system that will automatically generate a Crash Report Number that can be used for insurance claims.


This new service completely resolves the need to visit a police station and cuts down the amount of time it takes to receive a case number.

Those making use of the online service need to adhere to two main rules for making use of the service.

Firstly, a crash must be reported within 24 hours or by the next working day. Secondly, if anyone was injured in the accident, the accident involves a hit-and-run or if the incident involved five vehicles or more then the service cannot be used.

Usually residents have to go through a painstaking process to have to claim back after a minor accident but this new service means locals finally have a convenient alternative.

*You can report an accident online here.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Motorists warned of M3 resurfacing*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/motorists-warned-of-m3-resurfacing
10 Jan. 2020

"The resurfacing of the M3 outbound between the N2 highway and Newlands Avenue will continue on Monday, January 13, 2020. Road users are advised to consider making use of alternative routes.

Apart from the resurfacing, isolated defects on the northbound lanes will also be repaired. Although the road will be open to traffic, the City wants to caution that traffic flow will be impeded and that motorists should expect longer travelling times up until January 31, 2020 when the maintenance project should be completed.

Work will be undertaken as follows:

– along the M3 between the N2 highway and Newlands Avenue (M63)

– from Monday, 13 January to Friday, 31 January 2020, if all goes as planned

– during weekdays and on Saturdays, from 8pm until 5am on the lanes; and

– from 9am until 3.30am on the shoulders of the road

Traffic will be affected in both directions, however, flag personnel will regulate traffic by means of temporary lanes or shoulder closures around the works.

“We anticipate that the residents and road users in the Mowbray, Rosebank, Rondebosch and Newlands areas will be affected the most. Best for those travelling along this section of the M3 is to find alternative routes while the work is ongoing. We regret the inconvenience, but the City is obliged to undertake regular maintenance of our road network. The M3 is one of Cape Town’s most important access routes and we must ensure that the road remains in a good condition,” said the City’s Mayco Member for Transport, Felicity Purchase.

Appropriate signage will be in place and road users are requested to adhere to these, as well as to flag personnel’s instructions."

_[My comment: We must flag personnel's instructions? No problem. I'll happily wave a flag at anyone who gives me instructions.]_


----------



## Hooked

*Jo’burg outranks Cape Town for holiday expenses*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/joburg-outranks-cape-town-for-holiday-expenses
9 Jan. 2020

"According to Hoppa, Johannesburg prices have experienced a 20% increase in the past year, pushing the costs of visiting the bustling city passed that of Cape Town in the overall global ranking.

A recent ranking of most expensive holiday destinations in the world for 2020 reflected a clear switch in placement with Cape Town dropping in the ranks and Jo’burg moving up the list.

The “City of Gold” came in at 60th most expensive destination for travellers, meaning visitors would spend roughly R2 500 per day on food, accommodation and transport. Cape Town came in at 81 on the list, costing visitors roughly R2 059 per day.

This is the first time since the list was established in 2016 that Johannesburg has overtaken Cape Town in the rankings.

“Notably, the average price of a single night in a double-occupancy hotel room in Cape Town has decreased over the past year, which has caused the city to rank as less expensive than Johannesburg for 2020. This may be the result of reduced guest nights on account of the city’s water shortages,” said Hoppa in a statement.

Cape Town ranked higher in prices for things like beer and wine while the average price of taxi fares, hotel costs per night and a meal for two is higher in Johannesburg.

The cheapest destination for a holiday was Antalya, Turkey with the most expensive ranked in number one place was Grand Cayman in the Cayman Islands."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Forage for figs in the Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/forage-for-figs-in-the-cape
11 Jan. 2020

"Get your fig on this month from January 19 as the annual picking season starts at the renowned Hoogwater Farmlife and Accommodation in the small town of Wolseley...

The farm will host a pop-up deli where visitors can grab either a light lunch or breakfast, with a choice of freshly baked croissants, a selection of cakes and savoury treats, including cheeses and cured meats. Juices and other snacks are also available.

Bring a picnic blanket and spend the day under the trees as you while away the long summer days.

If you plan on spending the night, the cottage at Hoogwater Farm offers guests a rustic experience of the outdoors, with a private plunge pool, indoor fireplace and fully equipped kitchen.

The farm house gives its guests a taste of real country living as it is situated on a working fruit farm, which is also home to a range of citrus orchards.

*Fig picking details*

A basic entrance fee is applicable, costing R45 per adult and R20 per child.

Fig picking is charged based on the number of punnets you fill, costing R5 for 12 figs which fit in a single punnet. Visitors, however, may eat as much as they like while exploring the orchards and picking their harvests to take home. Punnets are provided to visitors.

Visitors are advised to wear a sunhat and bring sunscreen with for the day of foraging.

Picking season for figs will end on February 3 2019.

There are no credit card facilities available at the farm and it is advise to bring cash with you to pay for the entrance, punnets and deli goods.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*The history of the Cape Town sextuplets*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-history-of-the-cape-town-sextuplets
13 Jan. 2020

"Did you know that Cape Town was once home to the first-ever surviving sextuplets who were born back in 1974 in Mowbray?

Today, the birth and survival rate of sextuplets is more common but back in the 1970s this was not the case. The Rosenkowitzes were the first couple to ever successfully conceive and birth six healthy babies right here in the Mother City’s Mowbray Maternity Hospital.

On January 11, 1974, the family made news across the globe with their miraculous story, but the couple didn’t plan on having such a big family.






After their first two children, the Rosenkowitzes wanted to add another one to the mix, but they didn’t want a big family as they were already happy with their small one.

Due to a contraceptive error by Susan’s doctors, the couple were unable to have more children for four years – until they decided to experiment with the fertility injection.

Luckily the injection worked and in no time Susan was pregnant, although it was with a few more babies than expected.






Susan and Colin found out that they were expecting two children and later the two turned to three. As the couple was not prepared for that number, they considered terminating the pregnancy.

Their doctor pleaded with the couple, eventually convincing them to stick it out and have the unexpected babies.

Nothing could prepare them for what happened next. A few weeks past the deadline for termination, Susan went for a check up only to discover she was actually carrying six babies.

The pair were stunned and during the time that Susan became pregnant, no sextuplets had ever survived the birthing process.

They were scared and unsure what the future would hold for them and their unborn children.

Luckily, all six were born healthy and without any complications, making history and allowing both Susan and Colin to feel at ease.

Raising eight children was not without its challenges, however, and in 1989 Susan and Colin divorced, with Colin taking sole custody of all eight children.

Today, the sextuplets are in their late 40s and their father is retired. This unusual family has come a long way since their story first began in the sleepy suburbs of the Mother City, but their story will always be remembered."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Le Grand Jardin brings magic around again with carousel*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/le-grand-jardin-brings-magic-around-again-with-carousel
14 Jan. 2020







"In a first for Africa, an original fairground Coulson Carousel has been restored and now lives on the grounds at Le Grand Jardin.

In a celebration of life’s joyful wonderment, Le Grand Jardin has imported an original fairground carousel from England to evoke even more family fun at its inspiring Stellenbosch winelands property, a signature villa of the Wonderland Escapes portfolio. The 1940s Coulson Carousel is believed to be the only one of its kind in Africa.

Named after its original craftsman, FW Coulson, the carousel has been carefully restored by George Hebborn, one of England’s most renowned fairground painters and part of the famous family of Hebborns who run funfairs across England. The carousel, which is more than 70 years old, travelled to amusement parks along the British south coast in its heyday – from Brighton to Eastbourne and Hastings – and still sports many of the original elements handcrafted onto it. The traction and fire engines, buses, train, motorbike, jeep and horses were all part of the 1940s design. A Jaguar E-Type, Triumph TR3 and rocket made their appearance in the early 1960s, during a renovation of the rotating structure, and the Triang is the same car as the one Prince Charles had as a child...






The Coulson Carousel at Le Grand Jardin is fully operational, with lightbulbs that add illuminated charm when night draws in,” says Sue Fontannaz [wife of Le Grand Jardin proprietor Bernard Fontannaz] ...

*Website:* www.wonderlandescapes.com
*Contact:* +27 (0) 76 198 0234.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Today, the sextuplets are in their late 40s and their father is retired. This unusual family has come a long way since their story first began in the sleepy suburbs of the Mother City, but their story will always be remembered."



One of the Sextuplets is married to a good friend of mines sister. We see him every other year when the family comes to SA to see her. He lives in Oz!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> One of the Sextuplets is married to a good friend of mines sister. We see him every other year when the family comes to SA to see her. He lives in Oz!



@Rob Fisher So they're also a split family now, with him (and others?) living overseas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*The story behind the Republic of Hout Bay*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-story-begin-the-republic-of-hout-bay/
15 Jan. 2020

Have you ever wondered about the signs that read ‘Welcome to the Republic of Hout Bay’ as you enter the beautiful seaside town? While you would think the white sandy beaches and markets are enough to lure tourists in, this was not always the case. This is the history behind the Republic of Hout Bay.






The passport was a tourism stunt to create more of a personality for the town and raise funds. The initiative was started by the Lions and Rotary Club for charity drives. You can still purchase some to keep as souvenirs. Legend has it that someone actually used the passport to successfully travel overseas without being caught.

The passport was introduced in the 1980’s but the independence didn’t end there. Apparently the town had it’s very own anthem and flag too.

*A brief history on Hout Bay*

Between the 1980s and 1990s, this seaside town had its very own passport as evidence of “citizenship”. Capetonians were fascinated by the idea, and this drew visitors to Hout Bay in droves. Therein attractions include a large bird park which is now in danger of being shut down, along with several seafood restaurants and its beautiful wharf.

The town’s name is derived from Houtbaai (Dutch word meaning “Wood Bay”), and was named by Dutch settlers while they explored the bay behind Table Mountain. Its heavily wooded valley became the main source of timber for the building and repairs of ships as well as for buildings such as the Castle of Good Hope.

“Protective mountains and a good fishing area surround Hout Bay. The fishing village of Hout Bay was probably established in about 1867 when a German immigrant, Jacob Trautmann, began to farm and fish in the area. The name Hout Bay dates back to 1653, and relates to the quantity of excellent timber, from the existing Yellow wood trees, which early Dutch settlers found to be growing in its ravines,” says the Hout Bay International School.

“Kronendal was the first farm in Hout Bay established in the 1670s. The homestead is one of the oldest and only surviving example of the Cape Dutch typical H-plan architecture in the entire Cape Peninsula. The back section of the homestead was built in the early 1700s (which explains why the back gable carries the year 1713). The building was enlarged several decades later by Johannes Guilliam Van Helsdingen where 1800 appears on the front gable. The homestead changed ownership many times throughout the centuries and was declared a National Monument in 1961.”

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Two Oceans Aquarium Valentine’s Day picnic pods*
https://www.capetownetc.com/food-and-drink/two-oceans-aquarium-valentines-day-picnic-pods
14 Jan. 2020

"The Two Oceans Aquarium is giving couples a unique opportunity to spend the most romantic day of the year – Valentine’s Day – in a special way. For one night of the year, you can visit the fish after dark!

Instead of a formal sit-down dinner, go with a relaxed and informal mood by way of 40 intimate picnic spots dotted throughout the Aquarium.

These spots have been specially selected for their romance potential – a private “pod” complete with hay bales will accommodate only one couple per pod, affording a bit of privacy, comfort and intimacy. So, ditch the heels and the formal jacket and enjoy a laid-back evening of romance surrounded by the magnificent displays.

Each couples’ picnic pod will be set up throughout the Aquarium, under the beautiful light of the I&J Ocean Exhibit, in view of the sharks of the Predator Exhibit, as well as throughout the Aquarium’s intimate corners – like the exclusive Kelp Forest Exhibit viewing pit for one couple only.

Prices range from R650 to R1 600 per couple depending on which picnic spot you select. The price includes entrance into the Aquarium, an (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) arrival drink and a picnic basket for two.

The I&J Ocean Exhibit sets couples up in front of the main window with just the ocean’s beauty to keep you company with only 4 spots available at R960 per couple.

If you want to go all out, pick the most exclusive Valentine’s Day spot in the Aquarium – have the Kelp Forest viewing pit all to yourself! There’s only one spot available, at R1 100 per couple.

Alternatively, choose a pod scattered around the I&J Ocean Exhibit viewing room: There are 12 spots available, at R860 per couple. There are various other options at lower prices, too.

For further enquiries, email functions@aquarium.co.za or call 021 408 3812.

For full details and menu options, click here.


----------



## Hooked

*Table Mountain Cableway closes due to strong winds*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/table-mountain-cableway-closes-due-to-strong-winds
17 Jan. 2020

"Today is International Cableway Day, but locals won’t be able to celebrate this year as the Table Mountain Aerial Cableway is closed as a result of adverse weather conditions and poor visibility.

“We are closed: adverse weather conditions. Temperature at the top is mild, wind strength is gale force, visibility poor,” the Cableway posted on Twitter.

According to accuweather.com, Cape Town can expect to be subjected to strong winds for the next week. Wind speeds will average 53 kilometres per hour over the coming weekend, and temperatures will also be slightly lower following a week of soaring temperatures."


----------



## Hooked

*Where the Cape’s penguins came from*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/where-the-capes-penguins-came-from
16 Jan. 2020

"The smartly dressed penguins us locals have come to know and love that call Boulders Beach and Stony Point home have not always been there and if you, like us, have been wondering where they came from, you’re in the right place.

Before 1985 these flightless bird colonies were nowhere to be seen. What many people don’t know is that penguins from time to time tend to resettle in new areas either in search of food or mates.

Before 1985, the closest and most densely populated colony near to the Cape was Dassen Island, 9km off Yzerfontein. Here, thousands of cheerful African penguins called the peaceful island home until their numbers began to decline drastically in the 1960s and 70s when the anchovy stockpile in the area was affected by overfishing. Although Dassen Island housed the nearest colony, most African penguins came from Namibia.

Penguins were forced to abandon their nests in droves in the 1980s in search of food and a new habitat. This led to young penguins settling down and starting new colonies along Stony Point and Boulders Beach.

Before Stony Point was a feather-filled tourist attraction it was one of the areas associated with whaling between the 19th and 20th centuries. In 1912, 60 hectares of land including Stony Point was leased to Captain Cook who established The Southern Cross Whaling Company Ltd, profiting from the horrors of whaling.

A whaling station was established in the area and roughly 173 whales were killed in the seas off Cape Hangklip in 1913 and 84 in 1914.

Between 1916 and 1920, 300 whales were killed each year by steam ships that operated from the Stony Point whaling station and 144 people were employed in the grim business.

In 1976 whaling was outlawed and the dark years were left behind when Cape Nature upgraded the area due to its historical significance and welcomed the penguin colony we know today.

Unsurprisingly named after its giant granite boulders, this much-loved destination only welcomed penguins in 1983.

The colony has increased to over 3 000 strong but was started by just two breeding pairs spotted on Foxy Beach by locals roughly 37 years ago. The beach is enclosed, surrounded by boulders believed to be some 540-million years old.

Before, the beach was somewhat lonely without the little flightless birds to liven up the atmosphere, and now it is one of only two areas in Cape Town that the endangered African penguins call home."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Gone with the wind! Capetonians hold on to street poles to save themselves from gusts*
https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...-poles-to-save-themselves-from-gusts-20200117

*Watch video in above link.*
_
[My comment: When I first moved to CT I couldn't understand why there were barriers on the street corners in the CBD. I soon found out that they're there for pedestrians to hold on to while waiting to cross the road. 

Today is pretty hectic, I must say, but I love the wind!! How do fellow Capetonians feel?]_


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town welcomes new eco-store*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/northern-suburbs-welcomes-new-eco-store
20 Jan. 2020

"Another Cape Town suburb is joining the fight against the plastic plague and promoting a sustainable lifestyle thanks to the new eco-store that has opened in the area.

Residents in the near Milnerton, Parklands and Blouberg can now do their shopping without the extra plastic waste by visiting The Green Tap, a new eco-friendly option that caters to the conscious shoppers every need.

Based at Sunningdale Lifestyle Centre, in the Milnerton rural area, this convenient grocer offers visitors zero-waste packaging options where shoppers can enjoy eco-friendly products on tap, bring their own containers and pay according to weight...

All products sold at The Green Tap are 100% natural and also pose new alternatives to some products you haven’t thought of reusing before such as cotton rounds or sponges.

From baking grocery items to zero waste storage options, you can find everything on your grocery list and more.

If this spot is a little out of the way for you, check out our *five plastic-free shops in Cape Town* to start your sustainable shopping journey.

*Also Read: **The Capetonian’s guide to eco-friendly living*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Hout Bay residents cautioned over dangerous sand pit*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/hout-bay-residents-cautioned-over-dangerous-sand-pit
21 Jan. 2020




"The residents of Hout Bay have been warned to beware when walking along Hout Bay Beach. According to reports, a resident was walking on the beach at 8.27am this morning when she suddenly sunk into the earth while walking her dogs.

“She was fine,” said Rita Osborne, a representative of Deep Blue Security. The security group were the first to respond to the incident. ” She was just frightened. She was shouting for help, but no one came to her assitance.”

“We are not really sure of what exactly it is,” Osborne responded when asked whether the patch of sand is quicksand or a sinkhole. “We reported the incident to Hout Bay Law Enforcement. It was very scary walking and figuring out where it is without falling in myself.”

Currently, there are only reeds surrounding the dangerous patch of sand, but a post sent to the Hout Bay Complete Facebook group is warning residents to be vigilant.

If any more incidents involving the sand patch transpire, contact Deep Blue Security on 021 790 7901 for assistance.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Comic Con Cape Town: Your Heroes Are Coming*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/comic-con-cape-town

"... Cape Town is hosting South Africa’s second iteration of one of the world’s biggest pop culture events … Comic Con Cape Town.

Reedpop and local exhibition specialists Reed International South Africa, the same organisers who brought us Comic Con Africa in Johannesburg, are bringing Comic Con Cape Town to the Cape Town Stadium from 1-3 May 2020, which includes the Worker’s Day public holiday on the first.

... Already confirmed for the event is international star Ricky Whittle, most famous for his work on the hit science fiction show The 100. Whittle’s previous work included a role in the popular British soap opera Hollyoaks and he was also a model for Reebok in the early 2000’s.

On the comic book front, the organisers have announced the Illustrator for Marvel Comics’ Han Solo, Mark Brooks, as the first comic book guest. Brooks has also done work on DC Comics’ iconic Batman series and is on regular rotation at Marvel creating cover art for numerous titles including Avengers, Secret Empire, and Conan the Barbarian.

More guests and panel speakers will be announced in the coming weeks.

*COMIC BOOKS AND ANIMATION FESTIVAL HAND IN HAND*
Before the Marvel and DC cinematic universes became a reality, the best way to create a motion picture with comic book characters was through animation. So it’s fitting that Comic Con Cape Town will be co-located with the Cape Town International Animation Festival, Africa’s only dedicated Animation Festival. It’s renowned for presenting world-class content and In 2019 welcomed the likes of Academy Award-winning producer Aaron Warner (Shrek) and director Peter Ramsey (Spider-Man: Into The Spider-Verse) among its more than 60 speakers...

*AND FOR THE LITTLE ONES, THERE’S THE KIDSCON ZONE*
... KidsCon is an interactive edutainment convention focused on kids. It is the only convention of its kind in South Africa and Comic Con Cape Town will have a dedicated KidsCon zone. The kids’ activities, such as games, toys, fun activations and more, will be integrated throughout the convention too.

*GAMING AND COSPLAY: ALL THE USUAL FUN*
Comic Con Cape Town will have a special section for this, called Cosplay Central. There, patrons can show off their costumes, meet professional local and international cosplayers, and have photos taken at cosplay backdrops. There will also be a cosplay clinic for any costume mishaps, and for the gamers there will be Esports tournaments. Boardgamers are able to meet like-minded friends in a dedicated board game area.

*INTERNATIONAL COSPLAY RECOGNITION*
Cosplay has grown in the country to such an extent that South Africa now competes on an international level. In 2020 the Comic Con Cape Town Regional Championships of Cosplay will be held at the event, and the winner of this competition goes straight to the finals of the Comic Con Africa Championships of Cosplay to compete for the Grand Prize. 

Local cosplayers can enter one of four categories:

Needlework: for cosplay constructed primarily through sewing, stitching, and embroidery;
Armour: For cosplay constructed primarily by moulding and shaping its outer layers using acrylic, EVA foam, or cardboard;
Construction: Focuses on how well the costume is made; and
Masters: which is judged on presentation, construction, character and cosplay portfolio.

There’s also an overall prize for the best costume, and there are daily casual competitions, including a Padawan category for kids under six years. You can find more information on the competitions in the Comic Con Cape Town Website.

*TICKETS TO COMIC CON CAPE TOWN*
Ticket prices range from R160 for a day pass to R450 for a full weekend pass. These do not include special add-ons like autograph sessions and panel sessions, for which prices will be announced once the talent lineup has been confirmed. Parking at the event costs R25 and kids under six get in free.

Alternatively, if you purchase tickets to the Cape Town International Animation Festival, you’ll gain access to Comic Con Cape Town and KidsCon as well.

You can book your tickets via Howler.


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Hout Bay residents cautioned over dangerous sand pit*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/hout-bay-residents-cautioned-over-dangerous-sand-pit
> 21 Jan. 2020
> 
> View attachment 188270
> 
> 
> "The residents of Hout Bay have been warned to beware when walking along Hout Bay Beach. According to reports, a resident was walking on the beach at 8.27am this morning when she suddenly sunk into the earth while walking her dogs.
> 
> “She was fine,” said Rita Osborne, a representative of Deep Blue Security. The security group were the first to respond to the incident. ” She was just frightened. She was shouting for help, but no one came to her assitance.”
> 
> “We are not really sure of what exactly it is,” Osborne responded when asked whether the patch of sand is quicksand or a sinkhole. “We reported the incident to Hout Bay Law Enforcement. It was very scary walking and figuring out where it is without falling in myself.”
> 
> Currently, there are only reeds surrounding the dangerous patch of sand, but a post sent to the Hout Bay Complete Facebook group is warning residents to be vigilant.
> 
> If any more incidents involving the sand patch transpire, contact Deep Blue Security on 021 790 7901 for assistance.



*Mysterious Hout Bay sinkhole explained*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/mysterious-hout-bay-sinkhole-explained
22 Jan. 2020

"A statement released by Ward Councillor Roberto Miguel Quintas, said this incident was caused by a sinkhole, and not a patch of quicksand as many had suspected.

Quintas said. “The sinkhole is believed to have been caused by unseasonal summer rains over the weekend falling on very loose dry sand, matched with higher than usual tidal movements resulting in a water-logged area in the vicinity of the old river mouth.”

Quintas added that Hout Bay Beach visitors are advised to walk on the waterline as a precautionary measure, as the sand is firmer and more compact. “The festive season lifesavers have also, as an advisory measure, placed netting and flags in the vicinity,” he said.

He has also assured Hout Bay residents that the Coastal Management Department, along with the Sports and Recreation Department, will be carefully monitoring the situation."


----------



## Hooked

*Woolworths launches coffee cup recycling in the Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/woolworths-launches-coffee-cup-recycling-in-the-cape
22 Jan. 2020

"A new coffee cup recycling programme has been rolled out at all Western Cape Woolworth stores with cafés, coffee carts or pods. This comes after successful trials at the Woolworths Head Office and Garden Centre store. 

The programme is in response to the problem presented by coffee cups which have mixed materials and often can’t be recycled because of food waste contamination. With these challenges in mind Woolworths has developed a bin with three separate sections, which will allow in-store customers to make sure that their cups are recycled.







The first compartment is for the plastic lid of the cup. The hole is only wide enough to fit a lid, thus ensuring that different materials are not mixed. Second, customers are required to empty the remaining coffee into the liquid partition thus ensuring that there is no food contamination. Finally, the cup itself is disposed of in the third compartment, which is in the shape of a cup to make it easier for customers.

Recyclables will be collected from stores and transported to the Woolworths Distribution Centre, where it is collected and sorted before moving onto the recyclers ... "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*DOG OWNERS*


*Parvovirus “outbreak” causes concern in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/parvovirus-outbreak-causes-concern-in-cape-town
22 Jan. 2020

"Dog owners in Cape Town are up in arms over a post on social media claiming there is an outbreak of the deadly parvovirus in the De Waal Park area. The canine parvovirus (CPV) infection is a highly contagious viral illness that manifest in symptoms resembling an upset stomach.

However, Resource Development and Communications Officer of the Animal Welfare Society (AWS), Allan Perrins said one case does not mean an outbreak. “We can’t confirm the outbreak at the moment,” he commented. One animal clinic says that while the disease is fatal, owners of vaccinated dogs need not be worried..."

Prevention is always better than cure,” Perrins said. “If you have vaccinated your dog, you have taken the necessary precaution and done all you can do.” His caution follows the news that at least one dog has died as a result of the virus.

Dog owners are advised to keep an eye on their dogs, and take them to a vet immediately if they notice any symptoms like diarrhea, vomiting or lack of appetite. Some residents in the De Waal Park area have also said they will steer clear of the parks and forests for the time being."


----------



## Hooked

*Any forumites in Stellenbosch?

The milkman is back in town
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/the-milkman-is-back-in-town/*
23 Jan. 2020


Lekke Fresh is a farm-to-door food service offering fresh, organic goods like dairy products, breads, meat and veg to its clientele. It is a Stellenbosch University initiative and serves over 250 people in and around Stellenbosch. This unique business is now offering a modern-day milkman service where delivery boys bring the products right to your door.

“From local artisan breads, baked each morning to good old traditional farm milk. Lekke Fresh isn’t just a name, it’s a lifestyle. It’s local. It’s organic as far as possible. And it’s fresh, farm to door,” they explain on their website.... From bread so fresh it needs to be cut at home, to milk that can still give kids a ‘moustache’ when they drink it,”

...at 3.15am our Matie students brave the (sometimes wet and cold) morning hours. By 7am, the products are at the various doorsteps just in time for making sandwiches for lunch boxes and to pour milk into morning coffees.”

The deliveries happen three times a week on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays between 4.30am and 7am. Their milkmen are up and out from 3.15am to ensure the deliveries make it on time.

If you’d like a visit from the milkman, place an order on their website HERE.

_[WOW! Wish I lived in Stellenbosch area! I've never had real fresh milk but I'm sure I'd love it!!]_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Cape restaurant breaks world record*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-restaurant-breaks-world-record/
22 Jan. 2020

" ... a restaurant in the Mother City has made it into the Guinness World Records book as the official title holder of the “Most Varieties of Milkshakes Commercially Available”. Gibson’s Gourmet Burgers & Ribs at the V&A Waterfront earned this title with their 207 decadently divine shakes on offer...

... the judges were divided into two teams which were only allowed a four hour time frame. Working in two shifts under the guidance of Pete Goffe-Wood and according to strict criteria, the 207 milkshakes had to be counted, tasted and signed off by the judges. In addition, they had to audit the recipes and verify that the 207 shakes actually appeared on the menu. 

Video footage of the entire attempt was required. Photographs of the individual milkshakes being made were mandatory. After making 207 milkshakes for the official attempt the Gibson’s team expected to finish between 12pm and 1pm but managed to knock the challenge out by 11.20am...

So if you’re visiting the V&A Waterfront make sure to taste one of Gibson’s record breaking milkshakes, which includes flavours such as Chocolate Brownie, Caramel Fudge, Lunch Bar, Butterscotch, Peanut Butter & Crunchie, Honeycomb, Toasted Almond, Nutella & Mascarpone, Oreo Cheesecake, Malva & Custard, Chocolate Peanut Brittle, Lemon Meringue, Chocolate & Maldon Salt, Coffee & Doughnut, Crème Brûlée, Milky Bar White Chocolate, Choc Chip Cookie Dough, Chocolate Peanut Brittle, Tiramisu, Milo & Banana, Sticky Toffee Pudding, Koeksister & Maple Syrup, Caramel Waffle, Raspberry Meringue & Cream, Ferrero Rocher Supreme, Berry Explosion, Real Strawberry, Chocolate Toffee Cashew, Butter Pecan, Apple Pie & Cream, Salted Caramel and so much more… The on-going list of ultra-yummy shakes also includes an awesome selection of fat-free shakes, vegan Shakes, yoghurt and frozen yoghurt shakes, alcoholic shakes and Freek™ Shakes jam-packed with indulgent treats – all served with eco-friendly straws." 

_[And looking at these flavours, I can't help realising that many are available in a vape juice!]_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*11 AWESOME THINGS YOU DID NOT KNOW ABOUT TABLE MOUNTAIN*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/table-mountain-facts
4 Oct. 2019

1. The Table Mountain National Park is rich in floral biodiversity and forms part of the Cape Floral World Heritage Site – it is home to over 8200 plant species, of which 80% is fynbos. This is impressive if you consider that the British Isles is three and half times the size of TMNP, but only contains 1500 plant species.

2. Maclear’s Beacon, which stands at 1086m above sea level (the highest point of the mountain), was built for a trigonometric survey in 1865 by Thomas Maclear, an Irish-South African stargazer, in his attempt to measure the curvature of the earth.

3. The original name for Table Mountain was “Hoerikwaggo” meaning “Mountain in the Sea”, given to it by the Khoisan. This later changed when, in 1503, Portuguese explorer, Antonio de Saldanha, hiked the mountain (the first recorded hike in history) and renamed it Tabao de Cabo (“table of the Cape”). The name changed again in 1652, when Dutch settlers started referring to the mountain as Tafelberg.

4. The most common animal you’ll find is a dassie (rock hyrax), the nearest relative to the elephant.

5. Once upon a time, Table Mountain was three times higher – due to years of erosion, it’s become what we know today.

6. If not for the freshwater supply from Table Mountain’s Platteklip stream, Cape Town would have been moved to a safer natural 
harbour such as where Langebaan is today.

7. According to UCT News, TMNP has the world’s highest concentration of Peregrine Falcons, who, in the mid-20th century, were on their way to extinction. Now their populations are so strong that it’s believed there are more Peregrines than there were pre 20th century.

8. According to the British tourism site, Bunac.org, Table Mountain has the world’s highest commercial abseil location, standing at 112m.

9. Table Mountain is home to a handful of venomous snakes. These include the Cape cobra, puff adder, boomslang, rinkhals, and berg adder.

10. In 1970, Lady Anne Barnard, a Scottish socialite and travel writer, was not only the first European woman to climb Table Mountain, but she was also recorded as the first-ever woman to climb the mountain, according to SoftSchools.com, a website that teaches kids about South Africa. 

11. The Table Mountain Cableway turned 90 in October 2019.


----------



## Hooked

*Where the Cape Minstrels came from*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/where-the-cape-minstrels-came-from/
23 Jan. 2020

The Cape Town Minstrel Festival, known by locals as Tweede Nuwe Jaar, is a parade that takes place every year on January 2 in celebration of the new year. Cape Minstrels (or Kaapse Klopse) dress up in elaborately extravagant attire, paint their faces and march through the streets singing, dancing to the ghoema (drum), and playing their instruments.





The Klopse today. Credit: Facebook / Local is Lekke

Being one of the longest-standing traditions in the Cape, the Minstrels are considered to be an integral part of Cape Town culture and history. Today, the tradition is contentious. Some see the parade as a reclamation of culture, an honouring of their ancestors, and a symbol of how far South Africa has come. Others see it as a flagrant disregard of the true history of their people – an unnecessary reminder of the atrocities suffered in the Cape, and as an inappropriate way to celebrate South Africa and the people of its past.

There is a reason the parade is so controversial. The tradition of the Cape Minstrels can be traced back to the early years of colonisation and slavery in the Cape. Slavery in the Cape dates back to 1652, when the first members of the Dutch East India Company settled. Slaves were brought from all over, including Mozambique, West and Central Africa, Bengal, Malabar, Coromandel, Ceylon and Indonesia.

When the Dutch settled, they brought their traditions with them. Twelfth Night was a very popular festival in the Netherlands – usually celebrated on January 5 or 6 and was a celebration of the Magi who allegedly visited Jesus Christ at his birth-place. Many aspects of this celebration, such as serenading people going from house to house while carrying lanterns, can be seen in New Year’s celebrations here.

The Dutch first incorporated the slaves into this occasion in 1674. The governor, Isbrand Broke, requested the slaves be part of the celebration on January 1. He allowed them to stop working for the day in order to participate. It is reported that street parades were part of these celebrations. Until the mid-1800’s, this was an annual occasion.

As time passed, slaves developed connections and networks despite the colonisers’ attempts to prevent the development of a collective consciousness. It is said that the slaves relished in dancing and singing; it was one of the mechanisms they used to cope with the dehumanisation and oppression they were forced to experience. With this came the invention of the ghoemaliedjie (ghoema song). The song was sung partly in Malay and partly in Dutch and is said to be done in satire of the ‘masters’.

In 1834 slavery was abolished although liberated slaves were required to complete an ‘apprenticeship’ ending in 1838. The purpose of the apprenticeship was to facilitate their ‘transition’ into society. Thereafter, the celebrations on January 1 and 2, which included street parades by former slaves, were seen as a celebration of their new ‘freedom’.

Towards the late 1800’s, this tradition was influenced by American minstrels who visited Cape Town. These minstrels dressed in “blackface” as an impersonation of the slaves in America. They sang and danced to the banjo and violin and wore colourful clothing too. These minstrels were referred to as “coons” (a racist expression for Black people) as they mocked the U.S slaves by performing as caricatures of them. This is where the term “The Coons” originates from.

In 1907 the first formal carnival took place at Green Point Track. This only lasted until 1909. In 1920 the carnival was reinstated, and in 1921 a rival carnival started in Newlands. From here, we began to see competitions between minstrels.

During Apartheid, the klopse were no longer allowed to compete where they usually did as a result of the Group Areas Act of 1951 which prohibited them from being in certain areas. The competition was pushed away and directed to Athlone Stadium, where it is still held today. For New Year celebrations they continued their festivities in District Six, where many of the participants resided. Here, the klopse and the nagtroepe (Malay Choirs) performed and socialised in the streets.

During the Apartheid era the costumes changed slightly, becoming more standardised in order to make them more affordable and brass bands were soon preferred instead of strings. The presence of the klopse deteriorated over the apartheid years as the government made it more and more difficult for them to continue their tradition. In 1977, the marches were banned. They were unbanned in 1989.

After apartheid, the klopse and nagtroepe were seen as an important part of the identity and heritage of Coloured people. While the parade is a celebration, it is also a reminder of the enslavement of an entire people.





The Klopse today. Credit: Facebook / Baraka Gifts and Decor


----------



## Hooked

My little town is getting fibre at last! They started digging the trenches yesterday. WHOOP! WHOOP! WHOOP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

*Residents warned over smash-and-grabs at hiking trails*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/residents-warned-over-smash-and-grabs-at-hiking-trails
28 Jan. 2020

"Two smash-and-grab incidents at popular hiking spots have residents on high alert as the trend of car theft that started in 2019 seems to be continuing on into 2020.

Hikers who parked at Silvermine East returned to their vehicle in shambles at approximately 5.30pm on Sunday, January 26. They found their vehicle broken into and searched for valuables to steal, and it is unknown whether the thieves were able to make off with any belongings.

Another vehicle was also hit in the Platteklip Gorge area on Tuesday morning, January 28.

Last year Cape Town experienced a significant increase in smash-and-grabs with a number of areas being flagged as hotspots. In 2019, CCTV operators captured 143 smash-and-grab incidents or attempts that took place between May and October ...

Hotspots to avoid include the intersection of Jakes Gerwel Drive which is notorious for smash-and-grabs and the intersection in Bishop Lavis between Robert Sobukwe Road.

Here are a few tips to reduce the risk of smash-and-grab incidents
1. Keep all valuables in your car out of sight either in the boot or underneath the seats.
2. Make sure your doors are locked and windows closed when you approach intersections or crossings.
3. When approaching a red traffic light at night, slow down so that you reach the crossing when the light has already turned green. This will reduce the risk of being in a vulnerable stationary position at an intersection.
4. Be cautious of people loitering at traffic lights or intersections.
5. Avoid discussions with vendors at intersections as it provides an ideal distraction for a perpetrator to access vehicles and motorist’s goods.

*Smash-and-grab incidents can be reported to the nearest police station or the City’s Public Emergency Communication Centre by dialing 021 480 7700 from a cellphone or 107 from a landline.*


----------



## Hooked

*Hout Bay seals to be relocated*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/hout-bay-seals-to-be-relocated

"Seals in the Hout Bay Harbour may be moved to the Two-Oceans Aquarium as a result of the high number of illegal-feeders. The Department of Environmental Affairs is considering relocating the seals due to the manner in which they are constantly exploited...

There are reportedly several people at the Hout Bay Harbour who illegally feed seals, then charge tourists to take pictures with them. Residents have reported that these illegal-feeders manage to collect hundreds of rands at a time by exploiting the seals and harassing tourists. Feeding the seals is against the law and is a violation of the National Environmental Management: Biodiversity Act...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Hout Bay security app open to all Capetonians*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/hout-bay-security-app-open-to-all-capetonians
2 Feb. 2020

"Hout Bay residents created a security app that integrates private security firms and neighbours to fight crime in their neighbourhood in 2019. Now the app, Buzzer, is available for everyone in Cape Town to download.

The app, which was built by an Israeli tech company, has an SOS and panic feature like most safety apps. What sets it apart is that once the alert is sent, the signal goes out to local private and voluntary response teams and to residents of the area where the incident occurred.

Since launching they have responded to 16 fires, 25 crimes, 29 medical incidents and 83 suspicious activities through the app.

All Capetonians can now download the app through their website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*CBD café opens on Long Street*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cbd-cafe-opens-on-long-street/

"... At Infusion on Long, visitors are exposed to a variety of CBD options achieving a desired result – added to your preferred drink or dish.

Whether you’re looking to de-stress, boost your energy levels or escape from anxiety, Infusion has a CBD concoction for you. CBD sprays that are used to infuse products also come in a variety of flavours, like mint and strawberry, so guests can choose one that suits their palate.

They also offer coffee pods infused with CBD and broad spectrum sprays that offer the full desirable compounds of cannabis, minus the psychoactive part.

When you visit Cape Town’s dedicated CBD café, you can indulge in a CBD of your choice infused into your meal, dessert or drink. You can also opt to simply sample the available options.

... The CBD is optional and the cuisine is inspired by the chef’s worldly travels with strong Mediterranean influence.

*Contact: *087 470 0504

*Address: *57 Long Street


----------



## Hooked

Some news from my little town.

*SAWDN – Yzerfontein – Whales assisted in disentanglement operation:*
https://www.nsri.org.za/2020/02/sawdn-yzerfontein-whales-assisted-in-disentanglement-operation/
2 Feb. 2020

"At 07h26, Friday, 30th January, SA Whale Disentanglement Network (SAWDN) were activated following reports from a fishing vessel of a whale entangled in fishing rope off-shore of Dassen Island.

NSRI Yzerfontein sea rescue craft Rotary Onwards was launched to investigate and SAWDN volunteers from Cape Town were dispatched to join the Yzerfontein SAWDN team.

Following a search a 9 meter Humpback Whale was located entangled in fishing rope through its mouth and 6 wraps of fishing rope around the tail and rope was anchored to the sea bed. One floatation buoy was visible and additional floatation buoys were being held under water with the whales tail being held relatively deep under water by the line anchored to the sea bed.

SAWDN volunteers aboard the NSRI Yzerfontein sea rescue craft Sonja rendezvoused on the scene and using the specialised cutting equipment, in a difficult and delicate disentanglement operation, which included a SAWDN volunteer hanging over the side of the sea rescue craft being held by his ankles and using goggles to aid in underwater visibility in the effort to make the first cut of the rope that was being held deeper under water around the tail stock.

The rope line through the mouth was cut first and then the rope lines around the tail stock were cut individually, the first one at a relatively deep depth, with the last 3 lines being cut in one cut.

On closer investigation, it was confirmed all rope lines were cut free and the rope lines and floatation buoys were recovered.

The whale swam away confidently and SAWDN are satisfied that the whale will survive.

The operation was completed at 13h50.

The South African Whale Disentanglement Network (SAWDN) was established in 2006 in order to manage entangled whales using specialized equipment and is comprised of trained volunteers from the – National Sea Rescue Institute, Telkom Maritime Radio Services KwaZulu-Natal Sharks Board, Department of Environment, Forestry and Fisheries, Centre for Sustainable Oceans at the Cape Peninsula University of Technology, Cape Nature, Mammal Research Institute, South African National Parks, South African Police Service, Department of Agriculture Forestry and Fisheries, Cape Nature, Bayworld, various Boat Based Whale Watching and Shark Cage Diving Operators, the Rock Lobster Industry and the Octopus Industry and fully supported by the Dolphin Action and Protection Group.

SAWDN COVERS THE ENTIRE SA COASTLINE
Whales assisted to date: 197

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*WARNING TO CYCLISTS!!*

*Local cyclists warned over dangerous bike lane*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/local-cyclists-warned-over-dangerous-bike-lane
30 Jan. 2020

"A harrowing incident recounted by a local cyclist is a warning to bikers across the City to beware of cycling in certain areas and keep their safety in mind when taking to the streets. A new lane in Woodstock specifically has caused much concern as many cyclists have experienced attacks along the route in recent months.

According to a cyclist, a road that he had driven for the past two days turned into his worst nightmare one morning during his daily commute to work. A brand new cycle lane had just been built along the route to his work and he was planning to utilise it to avoid all of the cars on the N1.

“At 6.20am, I was cycling to work. I got onto the MyCity cycle lane at Woodstock bridge (Church Street bridge). I cycled towards Paarden Eiland, away from town. There is a small hill that leads onto the straight before it goes under the N1. I saw four coloured guys standing on the cycle lane,” says local cyclist, Don Connan.

It was then that he knew his morning cycle would not be the same as it had been the days before and he was confronted with both a knife and a gun.

“As I got to them to try pass, they grabbed me and took my bike, backpack, and phone. At least one had a knife. As they started dragging my stuff through a hole in the fence, I saw another guy come running down the hill towards us. Not knowing if he was coming to help me or them I ran diagonally across the MyCity lane towards where I came from and he was coming from. As the guy got closer and passed me he pointed a handgun at me and I just kept running shouting to please not shoot,” explains Connan.

He ran for his life and was lucky enough to make it out alive.

“I then climbed over the fence onto the busy on-ramp from Marine Drive to the N1. As I got over, these guys where all through the hole in the fence and then I saw the security car come driving past. This makes me believe the guy with the gun was on the hill keeping a lookout for this car and ran down when he saw it coming. Do not cycle this route alone please, as it is very dangerous. It is such a pity as it is a beautiful new cycle lane that is unusable,” adds Connan.

He says this is the first time he has been attacked, but that for cyclists, this is a common occurrence so he had always prepared himself for the day when it would happen to him by cycling with just the bare minimum.

“I know two guys at work that have been attacked on their bikes over the last four years in separate events. One managed to get away but another broke an arm as they pushed him off his bike,” says Connan.

The incident was reported on Table Mountain Bikers group on Facebook where a number of incidents along the same route have been shared.

Local cyclists are concerned about their safety in general in Cape Town and a number of incidents have taken place where cyclists are the victims. Many are asking what can be done to protect bikers and make it safe enough for them to use the new cycling lanes the City has provided..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Plane part plummets into Stellenbosch*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/plane-part-plummets-into-stellenbosch
4 Feb. 2020

A piece of a Mango aircraft plummeted to earth during a flight roughly three weeks ago on January 14 and happened to land in the Cape’s own Stellenbosch.

The budget airline confirmed the fall on Tuesday, February 4, saying a body panel had fallen off their Mango Boeing 737 during a flight from Cape Town to Johannesburg.

According to Mango spokesperson Sergio dos Santos speaking to IOL, commuters were in no danger during the flight.

“Mango can confirm that a panel, a side wing to body fairing, did detach from the body of one of our aircraft.

We can assure you that the loss of this panel did not pose a safety risk to the flight,” Dos Santos said."





The panel that fell from the plane.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Bellville store offers free spekbooms*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/bellville-store-offers-free-spekbooms/
4 Feb. 2020

"The Spekboom Challenge has inspired locals across the nation to do their part for the environment and plant at least 10 spekbooms each by the end of 2020. The City of Cape Town has even recently joined the movement pledging to plant 5000 and now a store in Bellville is joining in too.

Cape Venison and Biltong in Bellville has joined the challenge in a truly meaningful way, offering every visitor who spends a mere R100 at their store a free small spekboom to take home.

The special is in collaboration with local home-based nursery Pot & Plant and will run for the month of February ...

According to Roux, guests can also get a larger spekboom when they spend R150 or more and if their special is a success, he hopes to extend it into the rest of the year and spread the spekboom love even further.

Pot & Plant is also doing their part offering the wonder plant at half price and including a small card with every plant that gives the new owners some information about how to plant and care for their new spekbooms.

The spekboom, also known as Pork Bush or Elephant’s Food, is a tree of wonder that has the ability to absorb the highest amounts of carbon dioxide when compared to any other plant in existence. A healthy thicket of this treasure trove is said to be ten times more effective at removing carbon dioxide from the air than the Amazon Forest, which is known as the lungs of the earth for its contribution to cleaning the air and removing carbon dioxide.

On top of this, spekboom can live up to 200 years and has the ability to adapt to its surroundings, ensuring a long and beneficial life once planted. It is also an edible plant with very high nutritional value that can be used in a variety of ways. If all of this wasn’t enough to inspire your love for spekboom, it is also a highly water-wise plant, needing only up to half the water of other plants to survive, meaning its not only easy to grow but also easy for those living in areas suffering from droughts or water shortages to care for.

*You can visit this quaint store that sells everything from biltong to rusks and dried fruit at Suikerbossie 10, Shop 3A Blomtuin in Bellville.

Visit Pot & Plant at 61 Rathgarstreet, Bellville.*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town ranked SA’s second-richest city*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-ranked-sas-second-richest-city
3 Feb. 2020

"Cape Town is known for its lavish lifestyle, and new data has revealed the Mother City is the country’s second-highest GDP contributor. The data was published by the International Monetary Fund (IMF), and was compiled to highlight South Africa’s wealth issues.

The Fund specifically highlighted the financial disparities across South Africa’s nine provinces.

The IMF’s data reflects that Gauteng’s income per capita – which is largely generated in Johannesburg and Pretoria – is twice as high as more rural provinces such as Limpopo or the Eastern Cape.

Cape Town is the second-highest income per capita earner, and this helps those who live here live as comfortably as they do despite parallels being drawn in the disparity between salaries here and in Gauteng...






_[My comment: But what they don't mention is the cost of living in CT. Real estate prices and rentals are much higher here than in Gauteng.]_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Tennis icon, Roger Federer lands in CT, gushes over South Africa*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1941580...-federer-lands-in-ct-gushes-over-south-africa
6 Feb. 2020

"Cape Town – Tennis icon Roger Federer is excited to be in South Africa where he will face Rafael Nadal in an exhibition match at Cape Town Stadium on Friday…

Federer arrived in the Mother City on Wednesday where he addressed reporters at Cape Town International Airport.

The Swiss ace has a strong connection to South Africa, with his mother Lynette having grown up in the country and he often visited these shores with his parents as a youngster. But Federer, now 38 and the owner of a record 20 Grand Slam titles, has never played a tennis match in South Africa and he said it was long overdue.

“I’m very happy to be back in South Africa. And I’m excited that this match is finally around the corner. I have family here and have been wanting to come back for years,” Federer said.

“This really connects all the dots – playing tennis, raising money and doing it in South Africa, which is very special to me. I’m very happy it’s here. I think it’s going to be quite emotional because I’ve been wanting to play in South Africa for years.

“It’s a place where I’ve come to spend many vacations as a child. I still have family here in South Africa. I can’t believe that it has taken so long, and I hope it will be dry (hoping it won’t rain on Friday).” ...

*Doubles match with Gates & Noah*
Before Friday’s singles match, Federer will team up in a doubles match with Microsoft co-founder, philanthropist and rand trillionaire, Bill Gates against Nadal and South African comedian Trevor Noah ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Killer whales surround great white in Cape waters*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/killer-whales-surround-great-white-in-cape-waters
7 Feb. 2020

"A tour group was surprised by a particularly unique experience just off Seal Island, where a pod of killer whales was spotted hunting down a great white shark ...

Killers whales have a reputation in the Cape as they have been blamed for the absence of great whites in the False Bay area. Pods of killer whales are known to hunt sharks, with those living in Cape waters becoming notorious for their predatory behaviour."


*Video credit to Donavan Smith*


----------



## Hooked

*New direct flights to link Cape Town and London*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/new-direct-flights-to-link-cape-town-and-london
12 Feb. 2020

"Cape Town Air Access has announced a direct air route from London Heathrow to Cape Town, with Virgin Atlantic. The service will be available from October 2020 onwards.

According to the Virgin Atlantic Facebook page, flights commence on October 25, 2020 and bookings for flights are available from February 18.

For more information visit: www.virginatlantic.com or www.virginholidays.co.uk or via Facebook, Twitter and Instagram @virginatlantic  @virginholidays

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*CT banks where you can collect your ID, passport*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ct-banks-where-you-can-collect-your-id-passport
12 Feb. 2020

In an effort to reduce congestion in Home Affairs offices, the E-Home Affairs system allows users to apply and pay for their new Smartcards online on the Home Affairs website. Once the card is ready, it can be collected at a Home Affairs office or one of these participating banks.

*ABSA:*
– ABSA Claremont: Absa on Grove, 11 Grove Ave (Coming in 2020)

*FNB:*
– FNB Portside: Portside Building, 5 Buitengracht Street (Currently available)

*Standard Bank:*
– Canal Walk: Shop 599LL, Upper level, Canal Walk Shopping Centre, Century City (Currently available)

– Promenade Mall: Corner of AZ Berman Road And Morgenster Road, Shop 73-75 Liberty Promenade (Opening date in March 2020)

*Nedbank:*
– St. George’s Mall: Corner of Waterkant Road and St. George’s Mall (Opening date between February – June 2020)


----------



## Hooked

*Attempted armed robbery at Somerset Mall*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/attempted-armed-robbery-at-somerset-mall
16 Feb. 2020

"An attempted armed robbery took place at Van Deijl Jewellery store in Somerset Mall today, February 17, at approximately 10:17 am.

According to a statement posted to the Somerset West Facebook page, six armed men entered the mall and five security guards were held hostage. The men smashed the window of the jewellery store which immediately activated the security shutters. The perpetrators escaped with no jewellery.

Upon making their escape, the robbers, who were reportedly armed with two high caliber firearms, entered an unnamed sunglasses store and managed to steal a number of sunglasses. A staff member was injured during the altercation and immediately taken to the hospital for treatment. No shots where fired during the incident.

A Somerset Mall security guard said he was on scene within 5 minutes of the incident. “Suspects have 2 high caliber firearms. 2 vehicles were left idling at Entrance 2 of Somerset Mall. 4 bravo males suspects got away,” he said in a statement.

Somerset Mall is working closely with the partners and stakeholders within the security cluster as well as law enforcement authorities to ensure the safety of all customers and tenants visiting the mall."


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape license fees to increase in April*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/western-cape-license-fees-to-increase-in-april
10 Feb. 2020

"... Fees for cars, motorcycles, trailers, trucks and caravans in the Western Cape were outlined in the 2020 gazette, showing an increased of approximately 4.5%. This increase falls in line with inflation."

[Prices are given in the above link]


----------



## Hooked

*SA’s biggest tequila bar comes to Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/sponsored/sas-biggest-tequila-bar-comes-to-cape-town/
14 Feb. 2020

"Tequila Town boasts over 100 bottles of Tequilas, Mezcals and Karoo Agave making it South Africa’s biggest Tequila reserve collection. This Mexican style restaurant and bar offers dinner along with entertainment and is ideal for celebrations like bachelorette parties, birthday parties and corporate events.

On the entertainment side Tequila Town offers a diverse range of entertainment from comedy nights that run four nights a week featuring both South Africa’s upcoming and popular comedic talent. Furthermore, the restaurant hosts alternative forms of entertainment like quiz and karaoke nights and is already rated as one of the best live music venues in the Mother City.

Stepping into Tequila Town you would think you just walked into Mexico. The concept for the decor brings warmth and flair to the interiors of the restaurant and bar. This 140-seater restaurant is a must-visit for all lovers of Tequila, Mexican food, and great entertainment.

In addition, they also offer Tequila Tastings, Tequila and Chilli pairings a well as Tequila and Salt Tasting so that you are able to experience a world of flavors which is only available at Tequila Town.

The strong Mexican theme does not end with Tequila as they have put together a delicious Mexican food menu which includes the tastiest Mexican jalapeno poppers."

[The article didn't give the address but I found this on the Internet]


----------



## Hooked

These signs were spotted in Kirstenhof!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*SA Cocktail Festival 2020 – bigger and better!*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/sa-cocktail-festival-2020-bigger-and-better
17 Feb. 2020

On Saturday, February 29, 2020 South Africa’s Biggest Cocktail Festival comes to Cape Town with a stellar line-up with electronic acts like Pascal & Pearce, Strange Loving & live acts like Yanga Sobetwa, Jarrad Ricketts. With 15 pop-up bars, cocktail-lovers can enjoy the best of local spirits and trendy drinks in a grand street party with over 30 spirit brands like Cruz Vodka, Galliano, Jim Beam, Passoã, Leonista Karoo Agave, Hendricks Gin, Tequila Patron, Absolut Vodka, Bacardi Rum, Sierra Tequila, Duchess G&T, Monin, Tanqueray and more featured in other editions.

The festival’s theme is “Grand White Street Party” and SA Cocktail Festival 2020 offers organised tastings and the opportunity to learn insider secrets to making top-quality drinks at home. The festival is stepping up the educational and informational aspect of creating cocktails with Masterclasses by some of the top bartenders in and around Cape Town. Each class will accommodate 15–20 attendees per session, book your spot ASAP!

Cocktail enthusiasts can also look forward to guest shifts with bartenders in bars across the city.
The SA Cocktail Festival 2020 offers:
– Cocktail Masterclasses: Learn the art of cocktail making, get information about the origins of the brand and future cocktail trends.
– Amazing food and spirits pairings, for a full culinary experience.
– Flair Bartenders, Mixologists and Brand experts telling you more about Cocktail Trends.
– Casino-style entertainment
– Live music, electronic beats: an impressive line-up of local South African bands & DJs such as Yanga Sobetwa, Jarrad Ricketts, Pascal & Pearce, Strange Loving and more.
– A week-long SA Cocktail Week cocktail journey can be enjoyed by attendees filled with cocktail experiences, food , events and more.

[No further info given, but I found this on FB https://www.facebook.com/sacocktailweek

TICKETS:
• Buy now: https://www.howler.co.za/sacw19
• Complimentary Cocktail & Masterclass with each Ticket!

Event Timings:
29 Feb Saturday - 11am to 10.30pm |

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town to lead SA’s cannabis industry*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-to-lead-sas-cannabis-industry
17 Feb. 2020

South Africa, the Western Cape and Cape Town as a whole will soon increase their efforts to capitalise on the cannabis industry, as it is expected to garner more than $40-billion worth worldwide by 2024.

As the industry has a massive potential for growth the City of Cape Town will explore all avenues to ensure residents benefit from the unlimited potential.

This comes after President Cyril Ramaphosa announced at the State of the Nation Address that opportunities for hemp products would be opened up in 2020.

“This year, we will open up and regulate the commercial use of hemp products, providing opportunities for small-scale farmers; and formulate policy on the use of cannabis products for medicinal purposes,” said Ramaphosa.

Cape Town already has significant interest from investors in the agricultural area alone with the City expecting huge interest in the pharmaceutical research, development, and biotech as Cape Town is fast becoming the Africa’s leader in these areas.

The City is also conducting research to further its cannabis industry involvement and seek out other key areas of growth.

Several pieces of land in Atlantis have already been earmarked for use in the private sector specifically to grow medical cannabis with other plans including open up opportunities for income, job creation and up-skilling for locals.

“It is also testament to the City’s commitment to partner with the private sector to explore new opportunities to grow the economy, attract investment and create much needed employment,” says JP Smith, Mayoral Committee Member for Economic Opportunities and Asset Management.

The hemp industry will allow for an alternative source material for rope, textiles, clothing, shoes, food, paper, bioplastics, insulation and biofuel and the frameworks to legalize hemp are already underway in South Africa. Currently hemp may only be imported under specific conditions but cultivation in SA is still illegal.

The cultivation of hemp will specifically help small-scale farmers with the government planning to award them with the rights to farm this bountiful crop this year.

“My intention is to write to the Minister of Health, Dr Zweli Mkhize, and the Medicines Control Council to request an update on the progress made to allow for the farming of hemp,” says Smith.

Smith also plans to get an update on the provision for cannabis in the following areas according to Section 22C(1)(b) of the Medicines Act:

– Cultivate/grow and produce cannabis and cannabis resin
– Extract and test cannabis, cannabis resin and/or cannabinoids
– Manufacture a Cannabis-containing or cannabinoid-containing medicine
– Import a cannabis-containing medicine
– Export a cannabis-containing medicine
– Distribute a cannabis-containing medicine

[By the way, there is a shop which sells items made of hemp. I bought a bag and hemp T-shirt from them and I love the T-shirt!

https://www.hemporium.co.za/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Beware of new vehicle recall scam*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/beware-of-new-vehicle-recall-scam
17 Feb. 2020

The Insurance Crime Bureau (ICB) has issued a vehicle recall scam alert as a result of the new method, which has been shared by Dialdirect Insurance.

“Criminals execute a recall scam by contacting unsuspecting vehicle owners and posing as officials representing a car manufacturer – convincing the owners that their vehicle is part of a batch being recalled due to serious malfunctions,” said Maanda Tshifularo, head of Dialdirect Insurance, to BusinessTech. “With the promise of a repaired or replacement vehicle, many people buy into this scam and end up losing tens, or even hundreds of thousands of rand.”

According to the ICB, the initial contact is made telephonically – the criminal poses as an official and informs the victim that their vehicle has been recalled.

“This is often followed up with a spoof e-mail, with criminals going to great lengths to make their communication seem official,” the ICB said. “They convince vehicle owners that they shouldn’t drive their vehicle under any circumstances and make arrangements to collect it – most often using a tow truck.”

A few days later, when the owner phones the dealership to check on their vehicle, they discover that their vehicle has been stolen instead of recalled. It is suspected that the scam is run by either a single or multiple syndicates.

Dialdirect and the ICB advise drivers to do the following to prevent becoming a victim:

– Limit the amount of personal information you share on social media and telephonically, as criminals use this to build a detailed profile on their victim.

– Remember to be vigilant and maintain a healthy sense of scepticism when talking to strangers. If the stranger claims to be a representative of a car dealership, contact the dealership immediately to verify that they are an employee.

– Check with the manufacturer and/or dealership directly to verify that the recall is real. Never trust contact details provided by the person who called you.

– Report any suspicious calls to the authorities, the manufacturer and/or the dealership.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Gordon’s Bay beach glows bright blue*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/gordons-bay-beach-glows-bright-blue
17 Feb. 2020



Pictures: Eric Nathan Photography

Residents in the Gordon’s Bay Area were treated to an unforgettable show as the beach came alive with bright blue lights on Sunday, February 16.

Local Jézelle Fourie shared her experience of the amazing occurrence on Facebook expressing how memorable it was.

Bikini Beach was filled with a subtle blue hue as the waves crashed in gorgeous luminescent flashes.

Bioluminescence is a unique natural phenomenon where a living organism emits or produces light. A common example of this is seen in fireflies, although this phenomenon occurs widely in marine vertebrates and invertebrates alike. The light produced is called a ‘cold light’, meaning that less than 20% of the light generates heat or thermal radiation.

Gordon’s Bay is not the only place that glows blue every now and then. This occurrence takes place in other areas including Fish Hoek and usually happens during the summer months. The same bright light show happened last year in Kogel Bay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town to open independent power office*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-to-open-independent-power-office
17 Feb. 2020

The Mother City is making a move towards renewable energy. The City of Cape Town’s Executive director for energy Kadri Nassiep says they have engaged with the national treasury to set up an independent power producer (IPP) office.

This new strategy is in line with the City’s renewable energy independent power producer programme (REIPPP) with a call for proposals appealing to those who can help the Mother City move into a new era. “We have also engaged CSIR to prepare our mini-IRP that will direct our call for proposals,” Nassiep told the Daily Maverick.

Guided by the integrated resource plan (IRP), the City will choose where the electricity will be sourced from and when.

The IPP office has already started with an exercise to urgently source 2 000 to 3 000 megawatts of energy. Part of the new offices duties will be re-shaping the energy landscape of the Mother City and actively implement its own resource plan.

According to Nassiep this means tariffs will need to be relooked as well. “We still have to refine tariffs, but we are looking at it already,” he said.

A new budget will be necessary to accommodate the plans going forward.

Earlier in February, it was announced that the government will be gazetting a revised Electricity Regulation Act with Schedule 2 enabling self-generation and facilitation of “distributed generation” by municipalities.

The City of Cape Town is still waiting to have their day in court in May 11 and 12 where the City will state its case against Nersa and for having its own source of electricity.

Joining Cape Town in the battle is the Centre for Environmental Rights (CER), saying the government has a duty to provide clean, healthy energy to its people that does not pollute or damage the climate in any way.

Currently the City is also conducting a study to determine the best ways to rise above energy poverty improving access for all as well as affordability.

President Ramaphosa is also behind the movement having announced that a new ministerial determination will be issued shortly which will allow for the development of additional grid capacity from renewable energy specifically.

“We will initiate the procurement of emergency power from projects that can deliver electricity into the grid within three to 12 months from approval,” said Ramaphosa.

As the fight for renewable energy rages on the future looks as though it will be brighter with Cape Town leading the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*The Cape Town Prawn Festival 2020*
*February 22 @ 11:00 am - 4:30 pm*
https://www.capetownetc.com/events/the-cape-town-prawn-festival-2020

"... an action-packed day and a seafood feast at the Cape Town Prawn Festival on February 22.

Kenilworth Racecourse plays host to the Prawn Festival, which not only means thousands of succulent, freshly cooked prawns available for sale as the name suggest, but also promises an adrenalin-pumping days-worth of racing – with no less than five graded races carded, including the Grade 1 Cape Derby...

At just R99 for 25 prawns (which includes chips, rice and a choice of sauce), there will be few better Saturday lunch offers to consider. Couple that with live entertainment for adults and kids alike, an on-course market and prizes worth R50 000 to be given away on the day – including R20 000 worth of household appliances to one lucky race-goer – and you have the recipe for an unforgettable experience for the whole family...

Gates Open at 11am.

*Transport:* Parking is available on the in-field at Kenilworth Racecourse off Wetton Road for all guests who have pre-purchased event tickets. Guests are urged to use taxi services which will be present on the day. Pedestrian entrance on Wetton road.

*Tickets:* Entrance is Free

For further information follow Racing. It’s A Rush on social media or visit www.itsarush.co.za

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/RACINGitsarush

Twitter: https://twitter.com/racing_itsarush

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/racingitsarush/

Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/company/racing-it-s-a-rush


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *Gordon’s Bay beach glows bright blue*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/gordons-bay-beach-glows-bright-blue
> 17 Feb. 2020
> 
> View attachment 190305
> 
> Pictures: Eric Nathan Photography
> 
> Residents in the Gordon’s Bay Area were treated to an unforgettable show as the beach came alive with bright blue lights on Sunday, February 16.
> 
> Local Jézelle Fourie shared her experience of the amazing occurrence on Facebook expressing how memorable it was.
> 
> Bikini Beach was filled with a subtle blue hue as the waves crashed in gorgeous luminescent flashes.
> 
> Bioluminescence is a unique natural phenomenon where a living organism emits or produces light. A common example of this is seen in fireflies, although this phenomenon occurs widely in marine vertebrates and invertebrates alike. The light produced is called a ‘cold light’, meaning that less than 20% of the light generates heat or thermal radiation.
> 
> Gordon’s Bay is not the only place that glows blue every now and then. This occurrence takes place in other areas including Fish Hoek and usually happens during the summer months. The same bright light show happened last year in Kogel Bay.


I’ve witnessed this phenomenon when I was a child. Mesmerizing!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*German government grants water funds for Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/german-government-grants-water-funds-for-cape
21 Feb. 2020

"...The City of Cape Town recently announced that it has implemented a new water strategy, and this has secured funding from the German government to the value of R93-million.

The grant will be paid via the German Development Bank KfW, and according to IOL, it will be used to cover a wide range of technical assistance, educational and training measures to support the City’s drive towards water resilience. “For the German government to consider such a substantial investment into the implementation of the City’s water strategy is a significant indication of good faith and confidence in the exemplary work that has been produced by our Water and Sanitation Department,” Mayco Member for Water and Waste Services, Xanthea Limberg, said.

The grant will be allocated into two separate allotments, with approximately R1.2-million being set aside for educational and training measures in wastewater treatment, while another R4.5-million allocated to support City projects.

“It (the grant) will be used for a range of professional services and technical training, including optimal use of wastewater as a resource, with energy/resource efficiency and price considerations; greenhouse gas reduction objectives; development of a risk management strategy for reuse and appropriate monitoring programme taking into account contaminants of emerging concern; and updating the City’s stormwater master plans; along with various other projects,” Limberg said."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Buffel the elephant seal spotted in False Bay*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/buffel-the-elephant-seal-spotted-in-false-bay
21 Feb. 2020






Credit: Facebook / Pippa Ehrlich (via The Change Project)


"Cape Town’s favourite seal is back on our shores! Buffel the southern elephant seal has recently been spotted moulting in False Bay.

Buffel, as the seal is affectionately known to locals, is somewhat of a famous face in the Cape. He was often found lazing around Fish Hoek Beach in January 2019 and on Duiker Island in Hout Bay in 2019. Now it seems the popular marine animal has set his sights on False Bay as his latest hang out spot.

According to The Change Project, Buffel is currently undergoing molting on the coast to maintain his health.

“Elephant seals undergo a process known as catastrophic moulting whereby a layer of skin and hair is shed,” explains The Change Project. “This is done to maintain healthy skin and is an adaptation to their extended deep, cold dives.

“During their dives, they limit the flow of blood to their skin and extremities — most of the blood flow is sent to their brain and core organs. Thus in order to maintain a healthy pelt, they have developed a strategy which includes spending a month on a beach, allowing blood to circulate continuously past the skin, while ensuring that there isn’t excessive loss of body heat.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Convicted paedophile caught lurking at Rondebosch Boys High*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/convicted-paedophile-caught-lurking-at-rondebosch-boys-high
24 Feb. 2020






Rondebosch Boys High School (RBHS) in the southern suburbs of Cape Town has issued a warning to parents of pupils at the school after the Child Protection Unit notified them of a convicted paedophile approaching families.

The suspect, William John Creasey (73), was found guilty of indecently assaulting 13 young boys while teaching art at a Grassy Park school in 2004. A letter sent to the school notified the principal that Creasey had reportedly offered to give private art lessons to two boys from the school.

The letter also stated that Creasey had been spotted attending sporting events and snapping pictures of pupils. Creasey even went so far as to paint portraits of boys he had photographed and show them to families with the offer of repainting it more accurately at a private sitting.

On Saturday, February 22, he was caught taking pictures of young boys during a cricket match at Rondebosch Boys High School. Two parents noticed the pervert taking pictures of the Grade 9 boys shortly after they were notified that he had been seen near the school.

Parents managed to snap a picture of the man and questioned him before having him escorted off the field by police.

According to parents who saw Creasey at the school, he could not explain why he was photographing the boys. He told parents he could not be arrested because he didn’t commit a crime when they removed from the field. Following his conviction, sentencing and jail time served for child molestation and being registered as a sex offender, Creasey is not allowed to approach or work with minors under any circumstances.

In 2004, Creasey was convicted for indecently assaulting 13 boys at a Grassy Park school. He was also found with the largest stash of child porn ever recorded in the Western Cape and served six years in Pollsmoor Prison. He was released in 2009.

Bronagh Hammond from the Western Cape Education Department confirmed to Daily Voice Newspaper that Creasey was seen at the field over the weekend and that they were looking at ways to better protect learners in the future.


----------



## Hooked

https://www.capetownmagazine.com/south-yeaster-summerfest

*Beer, Beer And More Beer At SouthYeaster Summerfest*
*Cape Town homebrewers put their best beer forward*
If you love beer and want to taste some new flavours, you need to get to the SouthYeaster Summerfest; an authentic home brew experience.

Local home brew club SouthYeasters is showcasing Cape Town's finest home brewers on Sunday, 1 March, at the Saggy Stone Villager Pub and Grill in Claremont. 

*EXPECT FLAVOURS YOU’VE NEVER EXPERIENCED*
Celebrating small scale home-brewed beer, the SouthYeaster home brew club offers fans of beer the opportunity to try a range of different flavours they've never tasted before. 

Since homebrewers deal with just 20 litres of beer, they have the advantage of experimenting in ways commercially produced beer can’t. Mixing and matching new flavours to create delicious flavours. 

Expect to taste a variety of IPA's, stouts, Kolsch's, wheat beers, ciders and more this year. 

*HOW IT ALL WORKS*
The Yeaster Summerfest welcomes anyone and everyone who wants to compete to join in and add to the range of home-brewed beers. 

aste sample of any beer you like from between 15-20 homebrewers. At the end of the tasting, vote for your favourite home brew contestant. The winner will take home the coveted People's Choice trophy. 

*THERE'S SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE*
For those who don't drink beer, the Saggy Stone Villager Pub and Bar will be open and serving soft drinks and food throughout the day. Book your ticket on the SouthYeaster website and enjoy a day of authentic home brew tastings for R95pp.


----------



## Hooked

*Pump station spills sewerage at Blouberg Beach*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/pump-station-spills-sewerage-at-blouberg-beach
25 Feb. 2020

"Residents in the Table View, Big Bay and Blouberg Strand areas are up in arms after a pump station at the Bloubergstrand Beachfront pumped sewage into the water.

Beach-goers were asked to avoid the beach area near Café Blouberg on February 22 when the spill was noticed by members of the Table View Rate Payers Association.

The pump reportedly tripped after load shedding and no warning alarm or system was properly in place to notify relevant officials that the station was spilling sewerage onto the beach.

According to the Table View Rate Payers Association, it took 18 hours from when the incident was reported by residents for the pump to be attended to and switched back on. The stench from the spill was strong and terribly nauseating for residents in the area ...

Yesterday [February 24] a suction pump truck visited the Bloubergstrand beachfront to carry out cleaning attempts on the contaminated water. During the cleanup, a worker slipped and fell on the rocks and has reportedly broken his arm.

On the same day at approximately 12.30pm, residents notified the Water and Sanitation Department of more sewage flowing from outflows onto the beach to the left of Blue Peter Hotel and Spanish Steps houses. The Pellegrini sewage pump had failed, residents reported that it had been unattended for 48 hours.

“Pump stations are fitted with telemetric alarm systems to allow teams to respond when an incident occurs. Alerts triggered via the telemetric systems at pump stations are sent by radio but transmission/reception has been slower during load-shedding. Even with mobile operators rerouting to other towers, to compensate for battery theft or low capacity of batteries at towers, there has been an impact on these systems associated with load-shedding,” says Limberg."


----------



## Hooked

*Cape boy to be the youngest to climb Kilimanjaro*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-boy-to-be-the-youngest-to-climb-kilimanjaro
24 Feb. 2020





Picture: Facebook / Live Your Dream GO

"... Nine-year-old Guillaume Olivier from Fish Hoek plans to make the great trek up Africa’s highest mountain and one of the world’s most iconic peaks in August 2020. This brave boy also hopes to take the journey in honour of the firefighters in South Africa and the world over who bravely risk their lives every day ...

The minimum age to climb Mount Kilimanjaro is 10-years-old, so Guillaume had to write a letter of motivation to receive special permission. Luckily, the National Park Board at Kilimanjaro has agreed and Guillaume will take to the mountains from August 21-30, 2020.

The youngest person in the world to climb Kilimanjaro is Coaltan Tanner, from Albuquerque, New Mexico, who reached the summit aged just 6 years, 1 month and 4 days on October 22, 2018. Retshegofaditswe ‘Tshego’ Hatang from Little Falls in the West Rand is the youngest recorded South African to reach the summit at 10-year-old, conquering the mountain back in 2018.

If you’d like to support his journey, you may donate to his fundraiser HERE and follow his journey on his Facebook page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*How Cape Town’s “Tampon Towers” came to be*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/how-cape-towns-tampon-towers-came-to-be
25 Feb. 2020






"Known by many names Vredehoek’s “Tampon Towers”, “The Pepper Pots” or “The Toilet Rolls” are a well-known addition to the Cape Town skyline that dates back to the 1960s, this is their story.

While the towers are infamous for their less than perfect appearance many are unaware that their actual name is the Disa Towers as they are located in Disa Park.

These 17 storey structures were built by construction company Murray and Roberts in the 1960s with each tower being given their own name: Blinkwater, Platteklip and Silverstroom.

As they feature in the foreground of the beautiful Table Mountain, residents have long seen them as spoiling the natural beauty of the mountainside.

The towering structures were approved for construction when the company found a loophole in the building restrictions placed on the mountainside. They managed to build the base below the allowable development line and then built upward from there, finding a clever way around regulations.

An interesting point of the development is that in their early years of letting prices for apartments ranged from between R55 to R160 per month and included water and electricity. Other features offered to tenants included a laundromat, doctors clinic, creche, shoe repair depot, sport facilities, a garden and parking. Roughly 340 cars can park in the parking area.

In total the buildings offer 287 apartments and could house roughly 1 000 people comfortably.

In their day, the structures were highly experimental and lead the way for their industry in design and lessons learned from construction. Their circular design is capable of reducing noise pollution and the structures feature unique vinyl-like flooring which further reduces unwanted sound.





Now the towers experience some of the best views of neighbouring suburbs and the mountains in the Mother City.

Residents living in the towers are spoiled for choice when it comes to trails nearby and they also have a variety of recreational activities nearby including tennis and squash courts.



Published by Aimee Pace on February 25, 2020
23.2K 196
Known by many names Vredehoek’s “Tampon Towers”, “The Pepper Pots” or “The Toilet Rolls” are a well-known addition to the Cape Town skyline that dates back to the 1960s, this is their story.

While the towers are infamous for their less than perfect appearance many are unaware that their actual name is the Disa Towers as they are located in Disa Park.

Since their heydays the buildings have since changed owners but they are a part of Cape Town that few locals will ever forget and that visitors will ask about for years to come.

“In April 2017, Murray & Roberts sold all its civil and building construction businesses to a black-owned company called Southern Palace Group – we exited the civil and building construction sector completely in 2017. We no longer do any such projects,” says Murray & Roberts Group Investor and Media Executive, Ed Jardim.

These 17 storey structures were built by construction company Murray and Roberts in the 1960s with each tower being given their own name: Blinkwater, Platteklip and Silverstroom.



As they feature in the foreground of the beautiful Table Mountain, residents have long seen them as spoiling the natural beauty of the mountainside.

The towering structures were approved for construction when the company found a loophole in the building restrictions placed on the mountainside. They managed to build the base below the allowable development line and then built upward from there, finding a clever way around regulations.

An interesting point of the development is that in their early years of letting prices for apartments ranged from between R55 to R160 per month and included water and electricity. Other features offered to tenants included a laundromat, doctors clinic, creche, shoe repair depot, sport facilities, a garden and parking. Roughly 340 cars can park in the parking area.

In total the buildings offer 287 apartments and could house roughly 1 000 people comfortably.

In their day, the structures were highly experimental and lead the way for their industry in design and lessons learned from construction. Their circular design is capable of reducing noise pollution and the structures feature unique vinyl-like flooring which further reduces unwanted sound.

Now the towers experience some of the best views of neighbouring suburbs and the mountains in the Mother City.

Residents living in the towers are spoiled for choice when it comes to trails nearby and they also have a variety of recreational activities nearby including tennis and squash courts.



The towers have a unique cylindrical appearance with past tenants saying they even sway in the wind on particularly windy days.

Some say you can’t even open your windows or you might lose them to the mountain breeze.

When the towers first rose from the ground they were the first high-rise circular buildings in the world to make use of industrialised or pre-fabricated building techniques during construction.

They measure 180 feet (54,86 metres) high, 80-feet (24.384 metres) in diameter and are made mostly of precast concrete units.


----------



## Hooked

*Mostert’s Mill: Africa’s only working windmill*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/mosterts-mill-africas-only-working-windmill
26 Feb. 2020







Published by leila stein on February 26, 2020
64 2
If you’ve driven along Philip Kgosana Drive (M3) you may have noticed a windmill which appears out of place along the highway. This is Mostert’s Mill, the only working windmill in Africa, south of the Sahara.

This farm windmill was built in around 1796 in accordance with standards set by the Dutch. These standards were put in place as previous windmills had been damaged by the strong winds that rip through the Cape.

It was built on a farm called “Welgelegen” and became known as Mostert’s Mill after Sybrand Jacobus Mostert, who inherited the farm in 1823. It eventually came under the ownership of Cecil John Rhodes who was buying up land in the area to consolidate his Groote Schuur Estate.

Following his death in 1902, the mill and all other Rhodes properties were given to South Africa in accordance with his will.

It is a truncated tower-mill with a revolving cap, thatched, roof. The sails are turned by the wind. It is referred to as a Grond Zeile mill in Dutch and refers to the fact that the sails are serviced from the ground. The mill has been restored twice, once in 1935 and again in 1995 by the Public Works Department.

Access to the mill is only by permission from the Department of Public Works or by joining the Friends of Mostert’s Mill, the society who operate the mill.

Weather permitting. Friend’s of Mostert’s Mill, has an open day every 28 days. This year’s milling days are March 7, April 4, May 2, May 30 and June 27.

Pictures: @pizhobling/Twitter/Mostert’s Mill


----------



## Hooked

*52 Super Series at the V&A Waterfront*
*March 2 - April 4*
https://www.capetownetc.com/events/52-super-series-at-the-va-waterfront

"The 52 Super Series is established as the world’s leading grand prix monohull yacht racing circuit. For the first time every, the circuit will visit the Southern Hemisphere and start the 2020 calendar in Cape Town for two events before returning to the Mediterranean for the rest of the season.

Ten teams representing 8 different countries are made up of the best sailors in the world – with several Olympic medals, America’s Cup wins, Volvo Ocean Race campaigns and countless World Champions in various classes – this is the fleet that the world is watching.

The fleet will be based at the iconic V&A Waterfront where sailing fans will be able to enjoy their first glimpse of the TP52 fleet including the home South-African-flagged Phoenix teams of Hasso and Tina Plattner. Competing owners and crews will be able to take advantage of the excellent local atmosphere and breath-taking views.

Racing will take place daily in Table Bay and depending on the weather conditions, spectators can line the Breakwater walkway or Blouberg beaches to watch the close racing. Each day teams will depart from Quay 6 from 10am and return around 5pm. Send off and welcome is open to the public and watching teams prepare for a day of battle is a sight to behold..."

Event 1: March 2 – March 6 2020
Event 2: March 31 – April 4 2020


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape to become first load shedding free province*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/western-cape-to-become-first-load-shedding-free-province
2 March 2020

The Western Cape may soon become South Africa’s first power independent province with nearly all of the 30 municipalities ready to provide their residents with electricity of their own.

Twenty-three out of the Cape’s 30 municipalities are ready to procure their electricity from Independent Power Producers or IPPs. Once the provinces receive concrete deadlines for implementation from the national government they will be ready to hit the ground running.

With the Western Cape being the most prepared for power-independence, the province could become the first in the country to provide power for their residents without having to deal with load shedding ...

At least 19 of the Western Cape’s municipalities already have regulator-approved tariffs, when the municipalities receive their rights to procure energy they will also be able to reduce long-term costs of electricity as they see fit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*SA’s first plastic road officially opens*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/sas-first-plastic-road-officially-opens
2 March 2020

(Not CT but Jeffreys Bay)







Motorists will finally be able to make use of South Africa’s first and only plastic road as of March, 2020. The project aimed at recycling thousands of kgs of plastic to create a sustainable road that will last longer. The project started in March 2019.

The Kouga Municipality is the first to trial the concept of a plastic road, made from recycled plastic materials broken down into pellets.

Since news of the idea reached the rest of the country, there has been talk of opening a factory in Kouga and spreading the plastic road trend throughout South Africa.

Done in partnership with Scottish company MacRebur, who specialise in plastic roads, the new development along Woltemade Street in Jeffreys Bay is expected to last substantially longer than conventional roads and save money in upkeep.

A new factory in the area could resolve South Africa’s general road upkeep problem as well as create jobs and use plastic in a positive and sustainable way.

Roughly 1.5 tonnes or 1500kg of plastic are used to complete just 1km of road, this is equal to 1.8-million plastic shopping bags.

If you’re visiting Jeffreys Bay, be sure to take a turn down Africa’s first eco-friendly road.

Picture: MacRebur

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town is getting apartments the size of 1.5 parking spaces – for R1.35 million each*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...5-parking-spaces-for-r135-million-each-2020-3






Artist impression of the apartment building (Newlands Peak)





Artist impression of a studio apartment (Newlands Peak)

"Micro-apartments in the newly launched Newlands Peak development in Cape Town’s Southern suburbs will be sold from R1.35 million when sales open at the end of April.


The 29 square metre apartments are roughly the size of one and a half public parking spaces, and will be sold for an effective R46,500 per square metre. (That size does not include balconies of at least 5 square metres which come standard with every apartment.)

The development is by Rawson Developers in the leafy suburb of Newlands, a roughly 12-minute drive from the Cape Town city centre. 

Other apartments include hybrid studios, with bedroom separators, which will be sold for R2.1 million for 46 square metres, one-bedroom units due to sell at R2.125 million for 59 square metres, premium one-bedroom apartments from R2.6 million for 66 square metres, and R3.4 million for 80-square-metre two-bedroom units. 

In promotional material, developers say all apartments will have access to a rooftop deck with two heated swimming pools, a state-of-the-art fitness centre, high-speed fibre internet connection, and a luxurious foyer with a concierge. 

The bottom floors will have a coffee shop and restaurant, landscaped atrium, and drop-and-go laundromat. 
The other eight stories of the eleven-story building will be apartments, with the top two floors used for penthouse apartments. 

The entire building will be pet-friendly and have access to secure undercover parking, developers said.




Location of Newlands Peak in Cape Town.

Construction is set to begin this year.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

" ... in the leafy suburb of Newlands, a roughly 12-minute drive from the Cape Town city centre."

You've got to be kidding! Were they driving a Ferrari at 3 a.m. when there was no traffic??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*Mad Hatters’ Tea Party at Meerendal Wine Estate*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/mad-hatters-tea-party-at-meerendal-wine-estate
4 March 2020



Pic from above website

"Young and old are invited to put on their maddest hat and come to the Mad Hatters’ Tea Party by Picnics in the Park (#PiP), at Meerendal Wine Estate, Cape Town, March 28, 2020.

The popular annual event is themed around Lewis Carroll’s beloved tale, Alice in Wonderland, and challenges guests’ creativity to dress as their favourite character from the book.

This unique outdoor experience will draw its audience in with shrill exclamations of “Off with their heads!” echoing across Meerendal Wine Estate as a game of Human Chess gets underway.

A Hat Parade, Best Dressed competitions, a Beacon Chocolate Hunt and a host of other surprises will also leave attendees grinning like a Cheshire Cat as things become “Curiouser and curiouser!” 

The event will screen all of the essential movies on a big outdoor screen: Alice in Wonderland (1951), Alice in Wonderland (2010) and Into the Looking Glass (2016).

Appealing to young and old and everyone in between, the Mad Hatters’ Tea Party by #PiP is sure to be a fun-filled outing for the whole family. 

“The Picnics in the Park series turns five this year and to celebrate, we are coming to Cape Town with the Mad Hatter’s Tea Party. The event is one of our most popular themes within the series and we look forward to entertaining as many Capetonians as we have guests in Johannesburg,” says Leone Amon of Amon Events International, an award-winning events company ...

The 2017 Mad Hatters’ Tea Party made its mark on the global stage by setting the Guinness World Record for the most people dressed as Alice in Wonderland characters in one place at the same time.

*This year, #PiP has decided to brew up some friendly rivalry between Cape Town and Joburg (whose own Mad Hatters’ Tea Party falls on the 4th of April) in an attempt to better last year’s Guinness record.

“Only one city can win the title for the most characters dressed as Alice in Wonderland characters in one place,” says Amon. “So we’re challenging Capetonians to bring their family and friends for support, all dressed up in their maddest hats, dandiest costumes and craziest makeup. Be sure to follow us on social media and our website for rules, inspiration and creative ideas.” [My highlights]*

Tickets to the event can be purchased online from Quicket, but book now because they might be gone quicker than you can say “Jabberwocky”. Early bird specials are available.

Guests can also “DO GOOD FOR A TICKET’. There are 200 tickets allocated at a discounted price and the full proceeds will be donated to a local charity (Sisters Incorporated) that provides shelter and support to abused women and children. In addition, 100 tickets are also available whereby guests can earn their entrance by donating items listed below, matching the value of the ticket. These goods will be delivered to the refuge on their behalf. “Do Good For a Ticket” & “Donate Tickets” are available on Quicket.

Lastly, a limited number of free passes are available to those wishing to volunteer their services to assist coordinators with various duties on the day.

Reduced prices are available for persons with special needs and their caregivers, and toddlers under two enter for free.

This year’s event is held in loving memory of Heila Kilian (1955-2018), who won the Best Dressed award for her Queen of Hearts costume in 2017.

*Venue:* Meerendal Wine Estate, Cape Town
*Date:* March 28, 2020
*Time:* 1pm to 7pm
*Cost:* R150 (Regular priced ticket)

Dress code: Entirely bonkers (as long as it’s regulation Wonderland wear)
Guinness World Record challenge: Terms & conditions apply. See the #PiP website for details.

Buy a ticket: https://qkt.io/Ed2L3W
Donate or Do good for a ticket: http://picnicsinthepark.co/do-good-for-a-ticket/
Work for a ticket (volunteer): http://picnicsinthepark.co/work-for-a-ticket/


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town Cycle Tour road closures*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-cycle-tour-road-closures-2/
4 March 2020

From Saturday, March 7 to Sunday, March 8, a number of roads across the Mother City will be closed.

Residents in Muizenberg, St James, Kalk Bay, Clifton, Bantry Bay and Sea Point (including Victoria Road and Beach Road) are advised not to park along the Main Road. Please use alternative side roads or designated parking areas.

*Saturday, March 7:

Cape Town CBD*
– Castle Street between Strand Street & Darling Street: Saturday, 12pm – Sunday, 2.30pm
– Darling Street between Lower Plein & Buitenkant Street: Saturday, 3pm – Sunday, 2.30pm
– Strand Street & Newmarket Street between Lower Plein Street & Russel Road: Saturday, 9pm – Sunday, 11.30am
– Nelson Mandela Boulevard incoming Strand Street off-ramp Saturday: Saturday, 9pm – Sunday, 11.30am

*Green Point*
– Helen Suzman Boulevard from Beach Road to Traffic Circle (City-bound carriageway): Saturday, 2pm – Sunday, 9pm

*Noordhoek, Hout Bay*
– Chapman’s Peak Drive (M6) and Noordhoek Road (M6) to Princess Street: Saturday, 6pm – Sunday, 6pm

*Sunday, March 8*

*Cape Town CBD*
– Strand Street & Newmarket Street between Adderley Street & Russel Road: 4am – 11.30am
– Darling Street between Adderley Street & Canterbury Street: 4am – 2.30pm
– Sir Lowry Rd between Canterbury Street & Christiaan Barnard Street: 4am – 2.30pm

*Woodstock, University Estate*
– Phillip Kgosana Drive (M3) Outbound between Roodebloem Road and Hospital Bend. Traffic will be diverted to Main Road: 5.30am – 12.30pm

*CBD, Woodstock*
Nelson Mandela Boulevard (N2) Eastbound: 5.30am – 12.30pm

*Hospital Bend (N2, M3) Interchange*
– Settlers Way (N2) to Muizenberg (M3) ramp (Southbound): 5.30am – 12.30pm
– M3 on-ramp from Groote Schuur Hospital (Anzio Road – Southbound): 5.30am – 12.30pm

*Mowbray, Rondebosch, Newlands, Claremont, Bishopscourt*
– M3 (Rhodes Drive, Union Avenue, Paradise Road, Edinburgh Drive) Southbound including all on-ramps between Nelson Mandela Boulevard up to Trovato Link: 6am – 12.30pm

*Wynberg, Constantia, Tokai*
– M3 Freeway (Blue Route) o Southbound, including all on-ramps between Trovato Link and Steenberg Road: 6am – 12.30pm
– Steenberg Road (M42) M3 off-ramp to Main Road: 6.15am – 12.30pm
– Main Road (M4) – Between Steenberg Road & Clairvaux Road: 6.15am – 3pm
– Main Road (M4) – Clairvaux Road to Fish Hoek Traffic Circle: 6.15am – 3pm
– Main Road (M4) – Fish Hoek Traffic Circle to Glen Road, Glencairn: 6.15am – 3pm
– Main Road (M4) – Glen Road to Simon’s Town – Main Road (M4): 6.15am – 3pm
– Simon’s Town to entrance of Cape Point Nature Reserve: 6.15am – 3pm
– Main Road (M4) – Entrance of Cape Point Nature Reserve (M4) to Perdekloof (M65): 6.15am – 3pm
– Main Road (M4) – Perdekloof to Soetwater: 6.15am – 3pm

*Cape Point, Scarborough, Kommetjie, Ocean View*
– Slangkop Road (M82) Soetwater to Kommetjie Road (M65): 6.45am – 3pm
– Kommetjie Road (M65) Slangkop Road to Ou Kaapse Weg Extension: 6.45am – 3.30pm

*Noordhoek, Sun Valley*
– Ou Kaapse Weg Extension (M64) Kommetjie Road (M65) to Noordhoek Main Road: 6.45am – 3.30pm
– Noordhoek Main Road (M6) o Ou Kaapse Weg Extension (M64) to base of Chapman’s Peak Drive: 6.45am – 4pm

*Hout Bay, Llandudno, Camps Bay, Bakoven*
– Victoria Road (M6) – Northbound and Southbound Princess Street, Hout Bay, to Camps Bay: 7am- 5.30pm

*Camps Bay, Clifton, Bantry Bay*
– Victoria Road (M6) Northbound and Southbound Between Houghton Road and Camps Bay Drive: 7.30am – 5.30pm
– Victoria Road (M6) Northbound and Southbound Between Camps Bay Drive and The Meadway: 5am – 5.45pm
– Victoria Road (M6) North and Southbound The Meadway to Lower Kloof Road: 7.30am – 6pm
– Victoria Road (M6) Northbound and Southbound Lower Kloof Road to Queens Road, Sea Point: 4am – 5.45pm
– Queens Road (M6) Victoria Road to Beach Road: 6am – 5.45pm

*Sea Point, Green Point & Mouille Point*
– Beach Road (M6) City bound carriageway Queens Road Circle to St Johns Road: 4am – 7.30pm
– Beach Road (M6) City bound carriageway St Johns Road to Helen Suzman Boulevard (M6): 4am – 7.30pm
– Beach Road and Beach Road towards Fritz Sonnenberg Road: 4am – 7.30pm

*Green Point*
– Fritz Sonnenberg Road between Beach Road and Granger Bay Boulevard, Green Point Circle. (Controlled Access point): 7.30am – 6.30pm
– Bill Peters Drive at Bay Road LOCAL ACCESS ONLY: 4am – 9pm
– Helen Suzman Boulevard (M6) Eastbound from Beach Road to Green Point Traffic Circle: Saturday, 2pm – Sunday, 9pm


----------



## Hooked

*NOTE: For any reports of Coronavirus in CT or surrounds, please go to *
*https://www.ecigssa.co.za/first-corona-virus-case-confirmed-in-sa.t65532/*


----------



## ARYANTO

capetownetc.com  just like the picture




It may have changed colours over the years but it has stood the test of time at the end of the one of the continents oldest harbours, the V&A Waterfront Clocktower.

The Victorian-Gothic style tower was built in 1882 as part of the original Port Captain’s Office. The pointed windows are typical of the style and the big clock face was imported from Edinburgh to sit as the tower’s main feature.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*CAPE TOWN RECORDS THE FIRST TWO CORONA DEATHS*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/coronavirus-outbreak/28-year-old-among-sas-first-coronavirus-deaths

"...A 28-year-old woman and 48-year-old woman both passed away this morning. The 48-year-old woman’s condition worsened while in ICU, and she passed away this morning. The 28-year-old was admitted to hospital yesterday and received emergency healthcare. She also passed away this morning. The clinical picture is consistent with COVID-19 but we are awaiting the test results to confirm this,” said Winde in a statement this morning [March 27].

The 48-year-old patient has been identified as Madeleine van Wyk from Durbanville. She reportedly first started feeling sick over a week ago and visited the doctor for medication. She did not know where she got the virus and was admitted to hospital on Monday according to Newslite SA.

It has since been revealed that Van Wyk was suffering from an underlying medical condition before contracting the virus."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Pit Pals calls for help amid lockdown*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/pit-pals-calls-for-help-amid-lockdown

"...local NGO Pit Pals is asking for help to keep the dogs in their care healthy and pay their rent.

Pit Pals is made up of an inspirational group of people who work tirelessly to prove that power breeds like pit bulls are not violent and unsafe. Over the years they have housed and cared for hundreds of these misunderstood dog breeds, as well as rehabilitating them and finding them their new forever homes.

“We know that the coming weeks/months are going to be incredibly difficult for all of us. We are asking our followers if they could please spare R5,00 each, as in this way the burden is shared,” said Pit Pals in a Facebook post.

As the lockdown is in place, a number of staff have selflessly decided to spend their 21 days with animals in need on the Pit Pals farm.

Three caring members from the Pit Pals team – Aaron, Joseph and James – will be caring for the dogs over the lockdown days and Pit Pals paid their salary with money they would usually use for rent.

“We couldn’t let them go without a salary, it’s just not who we are and not what we do! So today we had to pay their salaries for the three upcoming weeks, and sadly had to use the money we set aside for rent. These guys work tirelessly for the wellbeing of our dogs, always give of their best and are always coming up with ideas on how to improve the shelter and the lives of our rescues. They love each one as if they were their own,” said Pit Pals in a Facebook post.

Pit Pals is asking that supporters donate just R5 to help them pay their rent and survive the lockdown. It may be a small amount, but if roughly 5000 people donate each, they will reach their target of R22 000.

Those willing to donate can use the banking details below.

BANK DETAILS ARE:
Pit Pals
FNB Account # 62631950682
Branch Code: 254005
Ref: Lockdown

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *CAPE TOWN RECORDS THE FIRST TWO CORONA DEATHS*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/coronavirus-outbreak/28-year-old-among-sas-first-coronavirus-deaths
> 
> "...A 28-year-old woman and 48-year-old woman both passed away this morning. The 48-year-old woman’s condition worsened while in ICU, and she passed away this morning. The 28-year-old was admitted to hospital yesterday and received emergency healthcare. She also passed away this morning. The clinical picture is consistent with COVID-19 but we are awaiting the test results to confirm this,” said Winde in a statement this morning [March 27].
> 
> The 48-year-old patient has been identified as Madeleine van Wyk from Durbanville. She reportedly first started feeling sick over a week ago and visited the doctor for medication. She did not know where she got the virus and was admitted to hospital on Monday according to Newslite SA.
> 
> It has since been revealed that Van Wyk was suffering from an underlying medical condition before contracting the virus."



*Further information:
https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...hs-in-sa-this-is-what-we-know-so-far-20200327*

"The husband of one of the two women whose deaths have been linked to Covid-19 says he suspects his wife may have been more susceptible to the novel coronavirus due to a recently discovered blood clot in one of her lungs, News24 sister publication Netwerk24 is reporting

The woman, whose name is known to News24, died at Medi-Clinic in Durbanville.

The man, who did not want to be named, said his wife had started feeling ill on Monday 16 March. She went to Medi-Clinic a week later, after the medication she was initially prescribed by a doctor didn't seem to be working.

One of the tests she went through was for the Covid-19 virus. The couple was told she had tested positive for the virus when they received the test results on Wednesday. "The results came as a big shock to us. The virus is everywhere," he told Netwerk24.
The man said his wife had not travelled recently, though they did visit a wine farm in Cape Winelands the weekend before she fell ill and started complaining about being fatigued.

The 48-year-old woman was an employee of Sanlam, one of South Africa's biggest financial services groups...

The second woman, a healthcare worker, is suspected to have died from coronavirus. The 28-year-old woman, a nurse at the Melomed Mitchells Plain Private Hospital, died on Friday morning after being admitted and given emergency medical care on Thursday.


Authorities said, while she had presented with symptoms of the virus, they were still awaiting the outcome of test results to confirm.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Further information:
> https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...hs-in-sa-this-is-what-we-know-so-far-20200327*
> 
> "The husband of one of the two women whose deaths have been linked to Covid-19 says he suspects his wife may have been more susceptible to the novel coronavirus due to a recently discovered blood clot in one of her lungs, News24 sister publication Netwerk24 is reporting
> 
> The woman, whose name is known to News24, died at Medi-Clinic in Durbanville.
> 
> The man, who did not want to be named, said his wife had started feeling ill on Monday 16 March. She went to Medi-Clinic a week later, after the medication she was initially prescribed by a doctor didn't seem to be working.
> 
> One of the tests she went through was for the Covid-19 virus. The couple was told she had tested positive for the virus when they received the test results on Wednesday. "The results came as a big shock to us. The virus is everywhere," he told Netwerk24.
> The man said his wife had not travelled recently, though they did visit a wine farm in Cape Winelands the weekend before she fell ill and started complaining about being fatigued.
> 
> The 48-year-old woman was an employee of Sanlam, one of South Africa's biggest financial services groups...
> 
> The second woman, a healthcare worker, is suspected to have died from coronavirus. The 28-year-old woman, a nurse at the Melomed Mitchells Plain Private Hospital, died on Friday morning after being admitted and given emergency medical care on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Authorities said, while she had presented with symptoms of the virus, they were still awaiting the outcome of test results to confirm.



How many people have been unwittingly infected by the above???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Further information:
> https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...hs-in-sa-this-is-what-we-know-so-far-20200327*
> 
> "The husband of one of the two women whose deaths have been linked to Covid-19 says he suspects his wife may have been more susceptible to the novel coronavirus due to a recently discovered blood clot in one of her lungs, News24 sister publication Netwerk24 is reporting
> 
> The woman, whose name is known to News24, died at Medi-Clinic in Durbanville.
> 
> The man, who did not want to be named, said his wife had started feeling ill on Monday 16 March. She went to Medi-Clinic a week later, after the medication she was initially prescribed by a doctor didn't seem to be working.
> 
> One of the tests she went through was for the Covid-19 virus. The couple was told she had tested positive for the virus when they received the test results on Wednesday. "The results came as a big shock to us. The virus is everywhere," he told Netwerk24.
> The man said his wife had not travelled recently, though they did visit a wine farm in Cape Winelands the weekend before she fell ill and started complaining about being fatigued.
> 
> The 48-year-old woman was an employee of Sanlam, one of South Africa's biggest financial services groups...
> 
> The second woman, a healthcare worker, is suspected to have died from coronavirus. The 28-year-old woman, a nurse at the Melomed Mitchells Plain Private Hospital, died on Friday morning after being admitted and given emergency medical care on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Authorities said, while she had presented with symptoms of the virus, they were still awaiting the outcome of test results to confirm.



*UPDATE*
Although the 28-year old woman presented with respiratory distress and subsequently died, her test results were negative for Corona Virus. 

_[My comment: I wonder why would a 28-year old be in respiratory distress? Asthma perhaps? It's rather strange though for it to be so serious that she would die. The test results could well be a False Negative, couldn't they?]_


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *UPDATE*
> Although the 28-year old woman presented with respiratory distress and subsequently died, her test results were negative for Corona Virus.
> 
> _[My comment: I wonder why would a 28-year old be in respiratory distress? Asthma perhaps? It's rather strange though for it to be so serious that she would die. The test results could well be a False Negative, couldn't they?]_


It can be a false negative. But there’s a multitude of conditions that can explain her respiratory distress and death.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *UPDATE*
> Although the 28-year old woman presented with respiratory distress and subsequently died, her test results were negative for Corona Virus.
> 
> _[My comment: I wonder why would a 28-year old be in respiratory distress? Asthma perhaps? It's rather strange though for it to be so serious that she would die. The test results could well be a False Negative, couldn't they?]_


Blood-clot in the lung.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*UCT student starts initiative to help elderly with essential items*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/uct-student-starts-initiative-to-help-elderly-with-essential-items
31 March 2020

A University of Cape Town (UCT) student has started a volunteer service to help the elderly have easier access to essentials during the country’s 21-day lockdown. Kate Charter is a business science student, and has formed the Cape Town Against Corona initiative to help the city’s oldest residents.

According to the group’s Facebook page, it is a volunteer service that helps deliver essentials to the elderly during the COVID-19 crisis. “Anyone can sign up to help and anyone over the age of 50 can sign up to receive the free grocery/pharmaceuticals delivery,” the page reads.


The group was established in mid-March, when the number of coronavirus cases in the Western Cape began climbing significantly, and now has over 150 volunteers. Various Capetonian companies have also offered to help the initiative along.

Each volunteer is required to carry a specific identity card to show police and allow them to travel with an elderly person to avoid any trouble with authorities.

“I was motivated by a wish to use my time away from university to do something productive that would bring about a positive from a very troublesome situation. I came across a similar organisation (now partnering with us) called Shopping Angels in the United States and found nothing had been set up in South Africa. I just took the initiative and set up Cape Town Against Corona,” Charter said via a statement received from UCT.

The initiative has also assisted Meals on Wheels to help deliver more than 500 meals to the elderly across the Cape.

“This is exactly what I wanted though, for the Cape Town community to come together and look out for each other; the organisation just being a platform to help this connection happen,” Charter added.

Any elderly individuals (anyone over the age of 50 years old) who need help in getting essential items are welcome to text Charter via WhatsApp on *082 452 8252.*

The group’s official Facebook page can also be accessed _*here*_.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Fellow Capetonians - Don't even think of going surfing - unless it's on the Internet!

https://www.capetownetc.com/news/surfers-receive-r5-000-fines
*Surfers receive R5 000 fines*
Two surfers who attempted to sneak to a beach to ride the waves were each slapped with a R5 000 fine when they were caught. A video made the rounds on social media when the two Jeffreys Bay surfers were caught by the Kouga Municipality’s Law Enforcement.

The video shows the two young men being instructed to get into the back of a police vehicle. The police were called to transport the surfers.

As reported by the HeraldLIVE, the two men are in their early 20s, and had made their way to a popular surfer spot called Supertubes Surf on the afternoon of Sunday, March 29. They were arrested as they emerged from the water.

Kouga Municipality spokesperson Laura-Leigh Randall confirmed that both surfers were fined R5 000 each.

“They were reported to the authorities by concerned residents and apprehended when they came out of the sea by members of the municipality’s law enforcement unit, the Jeffreys Bay police and a local security company,” she said. “They were taken to the Jeffreys Bay police station, where they were released with a fine of R5 000 each.”

The fine follows national lockdown protocols, and if the pair is found guilty of not paying this, they may spend up to six months in prison.

Failure to pay the fine will land the surfers in the Humansdorp magistrate’s court in early May.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*REPORTED CASES OF CORONA IN THE CAPE*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/khayelitsha-reports-positive-covid-19-case
29 March 2020


Cape Town’s largest township, Khayelitsha has confirmed a positive COVID-19 case.

As of today, March 29, there are 310 positive cases in the province.

Today, March 29, Western Cape Premier Alan Winde released sub-district information across the Western Cape, including in the City of Cape Town to show how the disease is spreading across areas.

The district breakdown is as follows:

– City of Cape Town: 256
– Cape Winelands: 17
– Garden Route: 21
– Overberg: 7

Cape Town Metro Sub-Districts breakdown:
– Western: 106
– Southern: 98
– Northern: 16
– Tygerberg: 15
– Eastern: 10
– Klipfontein: 5
– Mitchells Plain: 5
– Khayelitsha: 1

Other sub-districts:
– Bitou: 9
– Stellenbosch: 8
– Drakenstein: 6
– George: 6
– Overstrand: 5
– Breede Valley: 3
– Hessequa: 3
– Mossel Bay: 3
– Swellendam: 1
– Theewaterskloof: 1

– Unknown: 9 (District information is still pending or not yet verified)

_[And there's a confirmed case in Darling, about 20mins. from my town. An Arts teacher at the school. They say she did not have contact with any of the children (I don't understand how she could not have had) and that she's in isolation]_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *Cape Town is getting apartments the size of 1.5 parking spaces – for R1.35 million each*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...5-parking-spaces-for-r135-million-each-2020-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artist impression of the apartment building (Newlands Peak)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artist impression of a studio apartment (Newlands Peak)
> 
> "Micro-apartments in the newly launched Newlands Peak development in Cape Town’s Southern suburbs will be sold from R1.35 million when sales open at the end of April.
> 
> 
> The 29 square metre apartments are roughly the size of one and a half public parking spaces, and will be sold for an effective R46,500 per square metre. (That size does not include balconies of at least 5 square metres which come standard with every apartment.)
> 
> The development is by Rawson Developers in the leafy suburb of Newlands, a roughly 12-minute drive from the Cape Town city centre.
> 
> Other apartments include hybrid studios, with bedroom separators, which will be sold for R2.1 million for 46 square metres, one-bedroom units due to sell at R2.125 million for 59 square metres, premium one-bedroom apartments from R2.6 million for 66 square metres, and R3.4 million for 80-square-metre two-bedroom units.
> 
> In promotional material, developers say all apartments will have access to a rooftop deck with two heated swimming pools, a state-of-the-art fitness centre, high-speed fibre internet connection, and a luxurious foyer with a concierge.
> 
> The bottom floors will have a coffee shop and restaurant, landscaped atrium, and drop-and-go laundromat.
> The other eight stories of the eleven-story building will be apartments, with the top two floors used for penthouse apartments.
> 
> The entire building will be pet-friendly and have access to secure undercover parking, developers said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location of Newlands Peak in Cape Town.
> 
> Construction is set to begin this year.


Imagine lockdown in a place like this!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

I came across this on FB.




*Local is Lekker App*

New Shop Button – Food and essential Household Goods – Free Delivery to your Door!

Hi Locals , great News , we have added a shop to the App with deliver to your door, your parents, a friend or a charity.
We are collaborating with Local Companies to bring you essential services.
Coolguys distribution have been supplying the Restaurant and catering industry for 15 years
And now offer this service to you. We have listed 206 of the most popular of their 3000 products.

We have created a form based ordering system to keep the communication path personalised and simple.
How it works:
1. Download the Local is Lekker App
2. Select the shop button
3. Select Cool Guys – this has a detailed description of the process
4. Select the order form
5. Select your items and quantity
6. Push the send button
7. You will be contacted by Cool Guys to confirm your order for payment and delivery

Check out their amazing specials(Specials Button)
Here are a Few: Potatoes- R8 p/kg , Onions R7.60 p/kg, Green Apples R17.70 p/kg, Bananas R23.90 p/kg, Oranges R18.00 p/kg,
Salted Butter R45.90 - 500g , Tomatoe cans R8.99 , Pasta’s R10.99, 48 (2ply) Toilet rolls R229, Still water 5L R13.16,
2.5 Doz Eggs R47.99 …. And many more.

All pricing is ex Vat. Minimum order R500 , delivery Daily Monday to Friday.
#CoolGuys #local #SupportLocal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*UCT confirms sixth case of COVID-19*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/uct-confirms-sixth-case-of-covid-19
2 April 2020

"Currently, three students and three UCT employees have tested positive for the coronavirus. The first to test positive was a staff member, and the second a UCT-based visiting researcher. The third case was a project manager who worked in the same department as the second confirmed case. The fourth case is a postgraduate student.

The university confirmed a fifth positive case of COVID-19 on Friday, March 27 2020. The student tested positive in KwaZulu-Natal."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Covid-19 drive-through test available in Bellville*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/covid-19-drive-through-test-available-in-bellville
3 April 2020

"Since March 30, Gift of the Givers have been facilitating drive-through coronavirus testing sites across South Africa. Yesterday, April 2, the organisation launched a site in Cape Town.

The site was set up in Bellville, in the parking lot of Momentum Metropolitan Holdings. According to News24, there are five doctors, a nurse, and a dietician present to assist patients who suspect they may have contracted the virus. The testing process was reported to be convenient and efficient, taking a mere 20 minutes and don’t require patients to exit their vehicles ...

In order to be tested at the site, a patient must book an appointment at least a day before by calling their toll-free line on 0800 786 911. The service is also restricted only to people who fufil the National Institute for Communicable Diseases’ (NICD) criteria for testing. This criteria includes having recently travelled internationally, having had contact with a postively tested person, or showing symptoms of the coronavirus (fever, a dry cough, shortness of breath). Patients must also have a doctor’s referral."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Delivery services operating during lockdown*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/delivery-services-operating-during-lockdown
3 April 2020

*Lekke Fresh:*

*Delivers to: in and around Stellenbosch and Somerset West*
Offerings: Lekke Fresh is a farm-to-door food service offering fresh, organic goods like dairy products, breads, meat and veg to its clientele.
Cost: delivery price information unavailable.
Contact: henk@lekkefresh.com or call 0714580141


*Ucook:
Delivers to: Cape Town, Johannesburg, and Durban*
Offerings: This subscription service allows users to order full meal-kits that come with a recipe. Choose from health nut, easy peasy or vegetarian menu offerings.
Cost: R600-690 per week

*Granadilla Eats:
Delivers to: Cape Town*
Offerings: The popular swimwear brand has extended to offer mixed fruit and veggie boxes, an Italian-inspired box, kombucha and coffee pods.
Cost: R120 – R399
Delivers to: Cape Town

*Shop 2 You:
Delivers to: Cape Town, Southern Suburbs and Town (Tuesday and Thursday), Tableview and Northern Suburbs (Wednesday and Friday)*
Offerings: Grocery shop online from the comfort of your desk (or bed) and have it all delivered by Shop 2 You. Choose from various essential items like fruits, vegetables, herbs and coffee.
Cost: Free deliveries over R150, R50 delivery charge for orders under R150
Delivers to: Cape Town, Southern Suburbs and Town (Tuesday and Thursday), Tableview and Northern Suburbs (Wednesday and Friday)
Contact: info@shop2you.co.za or call 082 432 9816


*YuppieChef:
Delivers to: All over the country*
Offerings: South Africa’s premier kitchen and homeware store is offering up pantry staples, cleaning agents, health products and a few specialty ingredients. Get your pastas, olive oils, nut butters, flours, spices and other essential items online from YuppieChef.
Cost: Free delivery for orders over R450, R60 for orders under R450.
Contact: hello@yuppiechef.com or call086 1702 4969

*Zulzi:
Delivers to: select Cape Town and Johannesburg suburbs*
Offerings: This ‘digital mall’ offers up groceries and pharmaceuticals to your door. Order from stores like Pick n Pay, Woolworths, Dis-Chem and many others.
Cost: R20 to R85
Delivers to: select Cape Town and Johannesburg suburbs
Contact: info@zulzi.com or call +27 10 013 4414


*DailyFish:
Delivers to: Various Western Cape areas*
Offerings: DailyFish offers up curated dinner boxes filled with ingredients to cook up to four nutritious recipes per week. Choose from the Express, Carb Conscious and Vegetarian menus.
Cost: R580 – R690 per week
Contact: hello@dailydish.co.za or call 079 726 8223

*Cool Bananas:*
*Delivers to: all areas in Cape Town*
Offerings: Shop for all your fresh produce needs, including fruits, vegetables, dairy, grains, herbs and drinks at this online grocer.
Cost: Free delivery for orders over R300
Contact: 021 511 8054

*Buy Fresh:*
*Delivers to: Fish Hoek, Kommetjie, Noordhoek, Paarl, Somerset West, Simon’s Town, Stellenbosch and the surrounding suburbs.*
Offerings: At the click of a button, get access to high quality, locally sourced fresh produce and food products. Whether its meat and poultry, fish, fruits and vegetables, dairy, herbs or baked goods, this site has it all.
Cost: Delivery is free for orders over R600, R50 for orders under.
Contact: hello@buyfresh.co.za or call +27 21 286 6840


*Caught Online:*
*Delivers to: Cape Town and surrounding suburbs, Southern Peninsula, Stellenbosch, Somerset West, Strand, Franschhoek & Paarl.*
Offerings: Purchase sustainably sourced seafood from Caught Online. They even offer recipes on their website for you to take their products to the next level.
Cost: R65 for Cape Town and surrounds, R85 for other areas.
Contact: (071) 111-9074 or (083) 937-3163.


*We Are Food:
Delivers to: specific areas of KZN, Gauteng, Cape Town and the Garden Route *
Offerings: We are Food is a family-run, female-strong, proudly South African business, providing marvellous home-style frozen meals to stock your fridge. 
Cost: minimum order amount of R500, delivery fee ranges from R50-R100
Contact: info@wearefood.co.za or call 083 779 5612

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Delivery services operating during lockdown*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/delivery-services-operating-during-lockdown
> 3 April 2020
> 
> *Lekke Fresh:*
> 
> *Delivers to: in and around Stellenbosch and Somerset West*
> Offerings: Lekke Fresh is a farm-to-door food service offering fresh, organic goods like dairy products, breads, meat and veg to its clientele.
> Cost: delivery price information unavailable.
> Contact: henk@lekkefresh.com or call 0714580141
> 
> 
> *Ucook:
> Delivers to: Cape Town, Johannesburg, and Durban*
> Offerings: This subscription service allows users to order full meal-kits that come with a recipe. Choose from health nut, easy peasy or vegetarian menu offerings.
> Cost: R600-690 per week
> 
> *Granadilla Eats:
> Delivers to: Cape Town*
> Offerings: The popular swimwear brand has extended to offer mixed fruit and veggie boxes, an Italian-inspired box, kombucha and coffee pods.
> Cost: R120 – R399
> Delivers to: Cape Town
> 
> *Shop 2 You:
> Delivers to: Cape Town, Southern Suburbs and Town (Tuesday and Thursday), Tableview and Northern Suburbs (Wednesday and Friday)*
> Offerings: Grocery shop online from the comfort of your desk (or bed) and have it all delivered by Shop 2 You. Choose from various essential items like fruits, vegetables, herbs and coffee.
> Cost: Free deliveries over R150, R50 delivery charge for orders under R150
> Delivers to: Cape Town, Southern Suburbs and Town (Tuesday and Thursday), Tableview and Northern Suburbs (Wednesday and Friday)
> Contact: info@shop2you.co.za or call 082 432 9816
> 
> 
> *YuppieChef:
> Delivers to: All over the country*
> Offerings: South Africa’s premier kitchen and homeware store is offering up pantry staples, cleaning agents, health products and a few specialty ingredients. Get your pastas, olive oils, nut butters, flours, spices and other essential items online from YuppieChef.
> Cost: Free delivery for orders over R450, R60 for orders under R450.
> Contact: hello@yuppiechef.com or call086 1702 4969
> 
> *Zulzi:
> Delivers to: select Cape Town and Johannesburg suburbs*
> Offerings: This ‘digital mall’ offers up groceries and pharmaceuticals to your door. Order from stores like Pick n Pay, Woolworths, Dis-Chem and many others.
> Cost: R20 to R85
> Delivers to: select Cape Town and Johannesburg suburbs
> Contact: info@zulzi.com or call +27 10 013 4414
> 
> 
> *DailyFish:
> Delivers to: Various Western Cape areas*
> Offerings: DailyFish offers up curated dinner boxes filled with ingredients to cook up to four nutritious recipes per week. Choose from the Express, Carb Conscious and Vegetarian menus.
> Cost: R580 – R690 per week
> Contact: hello@dailydish.co.za or call 079 726 8223
> 
> *Cool Bananas:*
> *Delivers to: all areas in Cape Town*
> Offerings: Shop for all your fresh produce needs, including fruits, vegetables, dairy, grains, herbs and drinks at this online grocer.
> Cost: Free delivery for orders over R300
> Contact: 021 511 8054
> 
> *Buy Fresh:*
> *Delivers to: Fish Hoek, Kommetjie, Noordhoek, Paarl, Somerset West, Simon’s Town, Stellenbosch and the surrounding suburbs.*
> Offerings: At the click of a button, get access to high quality, locally sourced fresh produce and food products. Whether its meat and poultry, fish, fruits and vegetables, dairy, herbs or baked goods, this site has it all.
> Cost: Delivery is free for orders over R600, R50 for orders under.
> Contact: hello@buyfresh.co.za or call +27 21 286 6840
> 
> 
> *Caught Online:*
> *Delivers to: Cape Town and surrounding suburbs, Southern Peninsula, Stellenbosch, Somerset West, Strand, Franschhoek & Paarl.*
> Offerings: Purchase sustainably sourced seafood from Caught Online. They even offer recipes on their website for you to take their products to the next level.
> Cost: R65 for Cape Town and surrounds, R85 for other areas.
> Contact: (071) 111-9074 or (083) 937-3163.
> 
> 
> *We Are Food:
> Delivers to: specific areas of KZN, Gauteng, Cape Town and the Garden Route *
> Offerings: We are Food is a family-run, female-strong, proudly South African business, providing marvellous home-style frozen meals to stock your fridge.
> Cost: minimum order amount of R500, delivery fee ranges from R50-R100
> Contact: info@wearefood.co.za or call 083 779 5612



*NOTE:*
I read on FB a notice that the above services are NOT allowed, so more than likely they will stop delivering ... or not?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *NOTE:*
> I read on FB a notice that the above services are NOT allowed, so more than likely they will stop delivering ... or not?



Surely food things are an essential service though?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape COVID-19 cases reach 446*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/western-cape-covid-19-cases-reach-446
4 April 2020

"Premier Alan Winde confirmed that the number of COVID-19 cases in the Western Cape have reached 446 as of today [April 4].

“As we start to see an increase in local transmission cases, we expect to experience additional pressure on our health facilities and health workers,” said Winde in a statement.

So far, 23 people have been admitted to hospital for COVID-19, with nine receiving care in ICU.

The breakdown of the cases across the province are as follows:

Sub Districts Cape Town Metro:

Sub-district Cases
Western 130
Southern 116
Northern 24
Tygerberg 34
Eastern 19
Klipfontein 15
Mitchells Plain 7
Khayelitsha 2
Total 347

Sub Districts Non-Metro:

Garden Route Bitou 5
Garden Route Knysna 10
Garden Route George 12
Garden Route Hessequa 5
Garden Route Mossel Bay 11
Garden Route Oudtshoorn 2
Cape Winelands Stellenbosch 16
Cape Winelands Drakenstein 6
Cape Winelands Breede Valley 5
Cape Winelands Langeberg 1
Overberg Overstrand 9
Overberg Theewaterskloof 1
West Coast Saldanha Bay 1
West Coast Swartland 2

Unallocated: 13

“We again urge all our residents to stay home and abide by the lock-down. By doing this, you can help flatten the curve, and save many lives,” he said.

This comes after community screening for COVID begun in the province this week. Winde confirmed the communities of Happy Valley and Ilitha Park have started screening procedures.

Community screenings are scheduled to commence in the following Cape Town Metro sub-districts, and in some areas, loud hailing operations have already begun to make the communities aware:
– Khayelitsha: Town 2 (Monday)
– Western: Bo-Kaap (Tuesday)
– Tygerberg: Bishop Lavis (Monday)
– Klipfontein: Philippi (Monday)

And, in the non-rural districts:
– Kwanonqaba, Mossel Bay (Monday)
– Mbekweni, Cape Winelands (Monday)

“A reminder that our community healthcare workers will be identifiable by their uniforms and ID cards, and members of the public are advised to request the person’s credentials as part of rigorous safety precautions. We urge community members to welcome the Community Health Workers and to co-operate with them,” said Winde.

He also addressed the confusion around specific regulations, which include the sale of cigarettes in the Western Cape.

“We have officially sent a list of issues that would require clarification to Minister Dlamini-Zuma, and we are looking forward to further discussions so that clarity can be provided,” he said.

*A reminder that if you are feeling sick, stay home and call the coronavirus hotline on 021 928 4102 for advice on what to do next. If you are having difficulty breathing, seek medical care urgently."*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Surely food things are an essential service though?



I would think so and I also think that having food delivered lowers one's risk of being exposed to the virus in supermarkets.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

*Salt River residents warned of coronavirus case*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/salt-river-residents-warned-of-coronavirus-case
5 April 2020

"Members of the community policing forum in Salt River have warned residents that a 73-year-old man in the suburb has tested positive for COVID-19.

On Sunday, 5 April 2020 the Salt River community policing forum confirmed the case on behalf of the Marlie family, stating that their uncle Mogammad Mallick Marlie in Salt River has the coronavirus.

“He is currently in hospital and in isolation. As a family, we have been advised by the Department of Health and medical team to remain in quarantine. We are sharing this information as it is vital for ensuring that the Salt River community is kept safe , educated about the virus and keep their distance from the Marlie family at this stage,” said the family in a statement..."


----------



## Hooked

*Thousands of birds visit Langebaan amid lockdown*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/thousands-of-birds-visit-langebaan-amid-lockdown
5 April 2020

"All around the world nature is bouncing back as humans are forced to stay indoors due to the coronavirus pandemic. The Western Cape is no exception as a huge number of birds flocked to Langebaan while locals stayed inside.

A video shared to Facebook by a resident from Paradise Beach in Langebaan. In the video thousands of birds can be seen descending onto the beach in huge numbers like never before.

The man filming the video explains how he has never seen something like this in Langebaan ever before, comparing it to the sardine run.

He goes on to explain how ever since the lockdown the birds have been enjoying having the beach to themselves and even the dolphins have been frolicking in the nearby bay.

“Western Cape Now, nature is loving the lockdown for humans” says the caption of the video.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> I would think so and I also think that having food delivered lowers one's risk of being exposed to the virus in supermarkets.



@Silver Re the food deliveries. I've since found out that if one has a permit, it is allowed. There's a coffee bar in Darling (about 20mins. from us) who will now deliver frozen meals to Yzer on a Wednesday and they have stated that they have a permit to do so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*AtFrits hotel allowed to offer dog exercise during lockdown*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/atfrits-hotel-allowed-to-offer-dog-exercise-during-lockdown
8 April 2020

Capetonians out there who have been struggling to keep their furry friends fit during the nationwide lockdown are in luck as local pet hotel AtFrits has been given the go-ahead to offer dog exercise during lockdown.

The City of Cape Town and the National Government have decided to allow the local establishment to provide a location for locals to let their dogs exercise. This will especially help locals who live in apartments with limited space.

“Due to customer demand and requests as well as the overall health of animals staying in small spaces, we were granted permission to take in dogs to help exercise them in our 2400 square meter playground,” wrote AtFrits in a Facebook post.

While AtFrits is happily accepting dogs to allow them to exercise, they are also asking the public to not leave their homes unnecessarily and to combine essential shopping trips with dropping off their pets to minimise travel.

Booking times are from 9am to 3pm daily and pet owners are encouraged to feed their dog before dropping them off.

What do you need to do to get access to atFrits?:

– Humans will not be allowed onto the premises to drop off their dog without a mask or a face cover.
– Owners must please disinfect their hands at the gate and the soles of their shoes in the F10 footbath.
– Owners must please spray themselves with the F10 SC at the front door.

Once all of the above steps are met, guests will be allowed to enter the hotel.

AtFrits is also asking that the public be aware of their staff during their visits.

“Please respect our staff as they are really in the front line for your dogs’ wellbeing. Please keep a safe distance, follow the hygiene steps and help us to keep both our staff and your dog safe,” wrote AtFrits in a Facebook post.

As times are particularly tough right now, the establishment is also offering a free exercise day for pet-owners.

“To spread the love, should you know of friends or family whose dogs are really struggling with confinement issues, please forward this message on to them and their 1st day will be on us,” said the establishment.

Visitors simply need to show the latest post offering the free day on Facebook to claim it at reception.

AtFrits Pet Hotel and Daycare Centre is located at 261 Bree St, Cape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*Robben Island resupplied with essential goods*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/robben-island-resupplied-with-essential-goods
9 April 2020

"While many Capetonians think of it just as a museum, Robben Island is home to a number of families. During lockdown, they have had no access to major shopping centres and have now been resupplied with the help of the NSRI.

“Our NSRI Table Bay sea rescue duty phone was called on Tuesday, April 7, with an appeal for assistance from the Robben Island residents who needed to arrange a resupply of food and essential goods that were running low,” said Marc de Vos, NSRI Table Bay station commander.

Around 13 local residents and their families are on the Island. As a result the Island’s Health and Safety Officer sent a call out to the NSRI, as the usual supply chain is not operational during the lockdown.

Locals arranged with family and friends on the mainland to shop and drop off orders at the NSRI Table Bay base.

“Taking all of the Covid-19 Department of Health precautions and following the health and safety standard protocols the sea rescue craft Spirit of Vodacom was prepared to be launched and the approximately 300 kilograms of food and essential goods were loaded onboard,” De Vos said.

On arrival at the Murray Bay harbour, the goods were offloaded and delivered without incident."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*6000 Tourists to be processed at Cape Town stadium before returning home*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1993585...ed-at-cape-town-stadium-before-returning-home
9 April 2020

"News24 had an exclusive look at the Cape Town Stadium site where up to 6 000 foreign tourists are due to be processed before returning home safely. 

The stadium hosted the 2010 Soccer World Cup, then rock concerts, then rugby matches – and even a world record tennis match between global superstars Roger Federer and Rafael Nadal. But now the world-class facility has been urgently transformed into a facility to meticulously process thousands of foreign tourists.

This initiative is being led by the Western Cape Provincial Disaster Management Centre in collaboration with multiple state agencies, including the national government, Port Health, City of Cape Town, Airports Company of South Africa, Wesgro and a host of foreign embassies and consulates.

The stadium’s CEO, Lesley de Reuck, said: “When we got the call from the provincial government, it wasn’t a tough decision to make.
This is a stressful time for the country, it’s a stressful time for individuals, and for the world. Can you imagine going through this kind of stress and you aren’t in your own country. So we wanted to play a very small role in a very big plan.

“The logistics are working very well at the moment.” The deputy director in the Western Cape Department of Transport and Public Works, Faizel Williams, said: “It’s been a phenomenal team effort by everyone who has been involved. It just shows you what is possible when government departments collaborate. Over the next two weeks, we have an ongoing schedule of repatriation flights.”

The consul general of the German consulate in Cape Town, Matthias Hansen, told _News24_: “It’s going very smoothly. Yesterday [Tuesday], was our third repatriation flight from Cape Town – we had the first two on Friday and Saturday.

“Since the beginning of the crisis, we had roughly 4 000 German tourists in the consular district – which includes the Northern, Eastern and Western Cape. It is our objective to have all of those who want to be repatriated, repatriated,” Hansen said.

He added he had given all returning tourists a “farewell speech”.

“I have asked all tourists for a real understanding of the measures which the South African government is taking, to fight the virus – which I think are necessary and very important.

“Secondly, I ask them all if, at all possible, to come back to South Africa. Their time in South Africa may have been cut short and ended in a rather unusual manner, but there are lots of things to see. It’s a wonderful country, with warm-hearted people, and there’s every reason to come back,” Hansen said."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Captonians sing National anthem to raise spirits*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/captonians-sing-national-anthem-to-raise-spirits
11 April 2020

"... In a video posted by Cape Town resident Shelly Finch, you can see the community of Sea Point come together and collectively sing the National Anthem from their homes.

Watch the heart warming video below.


After her video had gone viral, amassing over 26 thousand views on Facebook, Finch wrote in a update “Wow. I can’t believe how much love this has shared across the world! From my neighbourhood of Sea Point in Cape Town, South Africa to yours, wherever you are, we wish you good health, joy and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!! Please share some kindness wherever you can.”

Along with sharing this awe-inspiring video, Finch had also previously shared a video which showed her community coming out onto their balconies to give health care workers, the military, police service, security patrols, and essential service providers a round of applause as a sign of thanks and appreciation for all they’ve done during these trying times.

After seeing the amazing response fellow South Africans had to her video, Finch, along with a group of friends have set up a ‘BackaBuddy’ campaign which promises to feed a family during lockdown.

“We are crowdfunding to purchase Nurtiwell Nutritional Packs which comprise of 1kg Instant Porridge, 1kg Instant Shake, 1kg Thick Vegetable Soup and 1kg Soya Mince Stew.

This pack provides an estimated 120 adult meals and costs R251.00 per pack. This is enough to feed one adult for a month or two children.”

If you would like donate and help feed a family that needs it most, click here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

An acquaintance went to Langebaan to collect her meds from Clicks (we don't have Clicks/Dischem here). Langebaan is 54km from Yzerfontein and apparently she went through 5 roadblocks. She had to show proof that she was going to collect meds and then coming back proof that she had collected meds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Pet hotel takes in homeless people’s dogs*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/pet-hotel-takes-in-homeless-peoples-dogs
14 April 2020

"As the province and the world battles the coronavirus outbreak, homeless people are being left with even less to keep themselves afloat.

For many spending their days on the streets, dogs are a source of happiness that they go out of their way to provide for. Amid the outbreak they have had to abandon their pets as they are not allowed at lockdown shelters.

Local pet hotel, AtFrits is making sure the treasured animals of Cape Town’s homeless are not alone.

“With the Cape Town Pet Upliftment Project (CTPUP), AtFrits will also care for the animals of the homeless that were a part of our joint initiative with the Cape of Good Hope SPCA, Identipet and de Waal Park. All these dogs are up to date with their vaccinations, are micro chipped and also sterilised, thanks to the support of you, the Cape Town Community. The homeless will receive shelter at the specific shelters and AtFrits will care for their four legged friends who will not be granted access to these shelters,” said Yanic Klue, owner of AtFrits Pet Hotel.

Since the lockdown, many residents have been concerned about the pets of homeless people and AtFrits has come to the rescue. Even before the lockdown their joint initiative with Cape of Good Hope SPCA and Identipet has been giving homeless animal-owners hope.

Pet-owners can now paw it forward by purchasing a voucher at AtFrits for a disadvantaged person on the last Saturday of every month. The voucher can be redeemed at the SPCA mobile unit in De Waal Park. This initiative aims to have all of the homeless dogs in Cape Town chipped, vaccinated and cared for.

During the lockdown, AtFrits will also act as a foster home for NGOs who are effected by the lockdown.

“We aren’t doing this for PR, we truly care about the animals and want to see that they are looked after,” says Klue..."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Robotic helper cares for Tygerberg COVID-19 patients*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/robotic-helper-cares-for-tygerberg-covid-19-patients
15 April 2020

"The staff of Tygerberg Hospital, the Western Cape’s demarcated COVID-19 point-of-call medical facility, are receiving help from a robotic colleague. A new ‘infection-resistant’ assistant called Quintin has been employed to help complete ward rounds.

The robot is used by medical staff to perform virtual rounds to check on patients, even if the staff are not physically present themselves.

Speaking to IOL, Coenie Koegelenberg, who is a professor in pulmonology at Stellenbosch University’s Faculty of Medicine and Health Sciences (FMHS), assured ICU specialists that they are able to perform their ward rounds remotely with robots, as they cannot be infected by the coronavirus.

“Between the specialists, we will share the workload of Covid-19 patients who end up in ICU. The odds of at least one or all of us falling ill are quite high, so we need to realistically plan for what could happen,” Koegelenberg said. “If any of the specialists get the virus and is unable to physically go to work, we will be able to function remotely using the robot, from a phone or a laptop.”

“Using this device will enable us to provide a service if our skills sets are in short supply.”

According to the professor, the idea of using robots was borne from a combination of ideas from many contributors. “We started wondering how we could help more people if we ourselves were to fall ill,” he said.

“On Wednesday 18 March, on my way home after many meetings, I wondered whether ‘virtual’ ward rounds in many ICUs could be feasible. I phoned my wife and shared my thoughts. I had thought of using a fancy ‘nanny cam’ she bought a few years ago,” Koegelenberg said in reference to his wife, dermatologist Dr Suretha Kannaberg. “She suggested using the Sunskill laboratory’s Double Robotic ‘robot’ instead. (Sunskill is a state of the art clinical training facility at the FMHS.) I was not familiar with this device. The next day I met with Professor Ian Vlok from the FMHS’ Division of Neurosurgery and the Sunskill facilities manager, Bronwyn Stockenstrom, who gave me a ‘crash course’ on how to use the Double Robotic ‘robot’.”

The device was tested on Friday, April 10.

“It was truly an eye-opener and a potential game-changer in this and future similar pandemics. It was a remarkable success! We both concluded (with more than 30 years of combined experience in ICU) that our physical presence was not required, and that the technology has great potential to be rolled out,” he added.

Quintin will enable doctors to carry out ward round duties while being in self-quarantine themselves. It will also enable them to work from home, as it can be controlled with a desktop, tablet or smartphone.

Communication between the patient and doctor is enabled through the use of a zoom function and microphone, which can relay vital sign of patients who are highly infectious.

Such robots were first used in Italy, where the pandemic claimed many lives."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Covid-19: Bid to trace customers who had contact with Table View retail store employees*
https://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/news
16 April 2020

*Cape Town – Health officials are going door-to-door to find customers who might have come into contact with grocery store employees who recently contracted Covid-19. Checkers store in Bayside Mall, Table View, shut its doors on Tuesday after an employee tested positive for the coronavirus.*

Last Tuesday, Shoprite Bothasig had to close, and on Sunday its Athlone store was also closed following a case at each store.

The Pick n Pay in Waterstone Village in Somerset West also remains temporarily closed.

The Shoprite Group said all those who had close contact with infected people were now self-quarantining for 14 days and the stores would be reopened in consultation with the provincial department of health.

“After one of our colleagues at Checkers Table View tested positive for Covid-19, we closed this store and will bring in a professional decontamination company to sanitise and deep clean.

“We have informed the National Institute of Communicable Diseases (NICD) and department of health. An employee-screening programme supported by the company’s mobile clinic has immediately been put into place,” Shoprite said.

Provincial health spokesperson Mark van der Heever said before reopening the stores environmental health officers would inspect the facilities and ensure proper procedures are followed for decontamination of the stores to reduce the spread of infection.

“The department of health has established good links with the store chains and is working with them to ensure the continued health and safety of all residents in the province.

“Our contact tracing team has then been proactively engaging store managers and agreed on the best course of action.

“Our advice includes self-isolation for the staff members who have tested positive. There will be screening and testing of staff members who have been in close contact with the positive case, and screening and testing of household contacts as appropriate,” Van der Heever said.

He said customers were regarded as casual contacts, not close contacts.

“However, our teams do try and reach them. This is further assisted with our door-to-door campaigns currently happening in communities which targets everyone in a community to be screened and, if required, to be tested,” he said.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape Flying Squad and 10111 call centre closed after positive testing*
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...11-call-centre-closed-after-positive-testing/
15 April 2020

The Flying Squad and the 10111 call centre in the Western Cape are under quarantine after two of their members tested positive for the novel coronavirus.

The quarantine of the Flying Squad and the 10111 call centre in the Western Cape means that no vehicles and members of the unit will be able to perform patrols. The union Solidarity confirmed on Tuesday 15 April that two of its members had tested positive and were currently in isolation.

“One of our members yesterday told me he showed flu systems on Sunday and went to a doctor. However, he came to work on Monday and Tuesday, manned radio control and went out on patrols with colleagues,” said Ronel Stander, provincial Solidarity organiser.

The officer’s test results were returned on Tuesday showing that he had tested positive for the coronavirus. 

“The entire unit went into a panic mode and several members went immediately for testing at Tygerberg Hospital,” said Stander.

The situation worsened, however, when a second member tested positive. The 10111 call centre was closed for decontamination. While this is taking place all calls will be diverted to different police stations in the province.

A circular sent out by SAPS management to station commanders indicated that all complaints will be captured in the occurrence book by the alternative station and police officers there would have to attend to the matter.

National police spokesperson Vish Naidoo failed to respond to Maverick Citizen questions regarding the Flying Squad. Four police officers have tested positive in the Western Cape. They are among the total of 12 SAPS members who have tested positive nationally.

The Athlone charge office was forced to close its doors over the weekend, after a warrant officer tested positive for the coronavirus. 

Naidoo, confirming the case of the first police officer in the Western Cape who contracted the virus, said the station was closed with immediate effect.

Approximately 20 shift members were placed in self-isolation pending test results. The station has since reopened its doors.

The police services were dealt another blow when a Hermanus police member tested positive for the coronavirus. The police station was moved to the pavement while the complex was sanitised. None of the officers who came into contact with the infected SAPS member has shown any symptoms of the virus, but will remain in self-quarantine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Western Cape Flying Squad and 10111 call centre closed after positive testing*
> https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...11-call-centre-closed-after-positive-testing/
> 15 April 2020
> 
> The Flying Squad and the 10111 call centre in the Western Cape are under quarantine after two of their members tested positive for the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The quarantine of the Flying Squad and the 10111 call centre in the Western Cape means that no vehicles and members of the unit will be able to perform patrols. The union Solidarity confirmed on Tuesday 15 April that two of its members had tested positive and were currently in isolation.
> 
> “One of our members yesterday told me he showed flu systems on Sunday and went to a doctor. However, he came to work on Monday and Tuesday, manned radio control and went out on patrols with colleagues,” said Ronel Stander, provincial Solidarity organiser.
> 
> The officer’s test results were returned on Tuesday showing that he had tested positive for the coronavirus.
> 
> “The entire unit went into a panic mode and several members went immediately for testing at Tygerberg Hospital,” said Stander.
> 
> The situation worsened, however, when a second member tested positive. The 10111 call centre was closed for decontamination. While this is taking place all calls will be diverted to different police stations in the province.
> 
> A circular sent out by SAPS management to station commanders indicated that all complaints will be captured in the occurrence book by the alternative station and police officers there would have to attend to the matter.
> 
> National police spokesperson Vish Naidoo failed to respond to Maverick Citizen questions regarding the Flying Squad. Four police officers have tested positive in the Western Cape. They are among the total of 12 SAPS members who have tested positive nationally.
> 
> The Athlone charge office was forced to close its doors over the weekend, after a warrant officer tested positive for the coronavirus.
> 
> Naidoo, confirming the case of the first police officer in the Western Cape who contracted the virus, said the station was closed with immediate effect.
> 
> Approximately 20 shift members were placed in self-isolation pending test results. The station has since reopened its doors.
> 
> The police services were dealt another blow when a Hermanus police member tested positive for the coronavirus. The police station was moved to the pavement while the complex was sanitised. None of the officers who came into contact with the infected SAPS member has shown any symptoms of the virus, but will remain in self-quarantine.



How stupid can you be?? He has flu symptoms but he goes to work and goes out on patrol with colleagues.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> How stupid can you be?? He has flu symptoms but he goes to work and goes out on patrol with colleagues.


Its not that simple @Hooked, being in the front lines one does not want to be the one dropping the ball, so to speak. Staying away because you “may” be infected becomes a very difficult decision to make under such circumstances.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Its not that simple @Hooked, being in the front lines one does not want to be the one dropping the ball, so to speak. Staying away because you “may” be infected becomes a very difficult decision to make under such circumstances.
> 
> Regards



Under normal circumstances, yes. I'm sure we've all gone to work with flu and probably infected our colleagues, but whew, these are hardly normal circumstances. Rather safe than sorry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz

My satirical 3rd reich post on Tuesday was largely due to the shenanigans going on in the UK with folks reporting imaginary offenders and police kicking down flat doors only to find a solitary occupant. I thought it was ironic that the UK practised a trait of the enemy in WW2.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/in-light-of-the-lockdown.t65800/page-4#post-840640

Imagine the look on my face upon reading page2 of our local Tabletalk newspaper.Long story short, some twat phoned a SAPS general to complain about too many people at the Edgemead shopping center, the result was roadblocks and questions.
Yet more delays on top of having to stand in a 100m queue with 20 people for 30min.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Hout Bay Residents*
If your children need help with English, see here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Penguins waddle around empty Simon’s Town streets*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/penguins-waddle-around-empty-simons-town-streets
19 April 2020

"The African penguin colony on Boulders Beach draws thousands of visitors from all around the world each year. With lockdown well underway, there are no visitors to marvel over these marvellous water birds. With a new sense of freedom, the penguins have taken to the Simon’s Town streets to explore.

While penguins waddling around Simon’s Town is no rarity, a recent video shared by SANCCOB shows the water birds safely going for a leisurely walk through the empty streets. With few cars on the road, the penguins are free to roam around town, under the watchful eye of SANCCOB’s Penguin Rangers of course."


https://www.facebook.com/58779937-3e6e-4376-9c06-21be5fd31b2a

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape man grows vegetables on his pavement for those in need*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-man-grows-vegetables-on-his-pavement-for-those-in-need
20 April 2020




"After a retired policeman’s cauliflower was stolen from his garden he realised how desperately people needed food during the nationwide lockdown. Instead of being upset over his stolen yield, he decided to plant more so that those in need could take freely.

Johan Scott from Heidelberg, Western Cape now has a thriving and overflowing garden growing on the pavement outside of his house. Hungry people in his neighbourhood are being encouraged to take what they need whenever they need it.

Scott says his heart becomes happy when he sees someone eating the vegetables he planted just for them. His garden is filled with nutritious vegetables including eggplants, tomatoes and beetroot.

Scott’s act of kindness has not only warmed the stomachs of those in need but touched the hearts of his community and beyond. People from across the country have been sharing his story and feeling inspired to do their part.

He hopes his garden will bring change for the better and encourage others to do something good for one another during these trying times.

We hope he reaps the kindness he has sown, tenfold."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

*Cape church robbed amid lockdown*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-church-robbed-amid-lockdown/
20 April 2020

"St. Mary’s Cathedral in Cape Town CBD was left in shambles after criminals ransacked the establishment on Friday, April 17.

Valuable worship equipment worth R100 000 was stolen and the inside of the church was left in disarray with papers and furniture strewn around the building. The criminals responsible have not yet been caught.

“According to reports, the church was closed as per Covid-19 regulations. The complainant received a call from the caretaker that a side window was broken and the church had been broken into, and reported the case to Cape Town Central Police on Sunday,” police spokesperson FC van Wyk told IOL.

A list of all the stolen property has not yet been received.


Published by Aimee Pace on April 20, 2020
543 24
St. Mary’s Cathedral in Cape Town CBD was left in shambles after criminals ransacked the establishment on Friday, April 17.

Valuable worship equipment worth R100 000 was stolen and the inside of the church was left in disarray with papers and furniture strewn around the building. The criminals responsible have not yet been caught.

“According to reports, the church was closed as per Covid-19 regulations. The complainant received a call from the caretaker that a side window was broken and the church had been broken into, and reported the case to Cape Town Central Police on Sunday,” police spokesperson FC van Wyk told IOL.

A list of all the stolen property has not yet been received.

Speaking to IOL, Father Rohan Smuts said the church was desecrated and that the criminals had even broken the tabernacle door and stolen the ciborium and chalice used in worship."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.facebook.com/pg/RealLiveSA/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Hooked

Can one refuse to be tested for Corona virus? I had never considered this question, until I read this.

https://www.facebook.com/SwartlandMunicipality/





"We received confirmation over the weekend that there are indeed four COVID-19 cases in the Swartland currently. What is of great concern to us, is that the two latest cases - a mother and her minor daughter - live in an informal settlement in Malmesbury, where residents usually live very close to one another.

Her partner has up to now refused to be tested. It was observed that he freely goes about, and video material was obtained from a local chain store where he did shopping. Although he apparently does not show any symptoms, we are trying, with the intervention of a representative of the community, to get him tested as he can possibly be a carrier of the virus.

We are grateful to the management of the chain store that acted immediately and firmly to close their doors temporarily in order to sanitise the shop. The security guard and cashier with whom he was in contact were already placed in isolation and will be monitored properly. Let us think of the nerve-racking time for all the people concerned and pray for their health and safety."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*South Africa’s legendary baboon soldier*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/south-africas-legendary-baboon-soldier
5 March 2020







"It seems Just Nuisance is not the only admirable animal to make the list of South Africa’s honourable service register. Unusually a baboon by the name of Jackie worked as a signal conductor for most of his life and lived in much the same way as every other soldier in the 3rd African Infantry Regiment during World War I.

Jackie’s story first began when Albert Marr found him wandering around his farm in Valeria, Pretoria and decided to raise the orphaned baboon as part of his family. As time went on the two became inseparable and neither was ever without the other.

For several years, Jackie called Marr’s farm home and grew to be a well-mannered young baboon before Marr was enlisted in the army in 1915 and couldn’t stand to leave Jackie behind. After some pleading on Marr’s part, the dignified baboon was allowed to join the army at Marr’s side.

After his enlisting, Jackie was treated as a full-fledged soldier and given his own uniform, regimental badges, a spiffy cap, pay book, and even his own food rations.

According to reports the baboon was nothing short of a gentleman, saluting fellow officers as they passed by and lighting their cigarettes after a long day.

Jackie particularly excelled in standing guard or controlling the entry and exit points of certain areas as his sense of smell and hearing were far beyond that of his fellow soldiers. He also let his fellow soldiers know when enemies were approaching.

After years of dedicated service to the army, Jackie became the official mascot of the 3rd Transvaal Regiment and went everywhere with his fellow soldiers.






Later in his service, he experienced a number of brushes with death, even being wounded by enemy fire in a trench in France. During the 1st South African Brigades deployment in Egypt, Jackie was praised for his quick thinking when a grenade was thrown at Murr’s side, he responded immediately and threw the grenade back. Once when Murr was shot, Jackie applied pressure to his wound and stayed with him until the stretcher came to fetch him. Jackie even licked the wound which doctors say saved Marr’s wound from becoming septic.

While building a wall of stones to protect himself and his fellow soldiers during an explosive trench shootout, Jackie was hit in the right leg with a piece of shrapnel, ending his military service.

Jackie’s leg was unfortunately severely damaged by the incident and had to be amputated by the regiment’s doctors who were unsure whether Jackie would survive the surgery at all due to the unknown effects of chloroform on baboons. He proved himself a force to be reckoned with, recovering just a few days later.

The honourable primate was a Pretoria Citizen’s service medal for his bravery and was promoted from private to corporal, heading back home to the Marr farm with a military pension and his discharge papers in hand.

Jackie returned to a simpler life trading his years of service for a life of leisure at home and in 1921 he passed away after a thunderstorm caused him to have a heart attack. Jackie will always be remembered as a true friend and the only baboon to serve in World War 1 and achieve the rank of Private in the South African Infantry.

Sources & Pictures:

South African Military History Journal

AllThatsInteresting.com

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*City under fire for draft by-laws which up police power*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/city-under-fire-for-draft-by-laws-which-up-police-power
23 April 2020

"Yesterday [April 21], the City of Cape Town called for public comment on proposed amendments to it’s Streets, Public Places and the Prevention of Noise Nuisances By-law. Since then, they have come under fire for some of their suggested amendments.

“The by-law relates to the management of streets and public places, noise nuisances and other incidental matters on all properties within Cape Town,” said the City in a Facebook post. “The proposed amendments relate specifically to section 22 of the by-law, guiding the City’s actions on transgressions and the recovery of costs where applicable.”


Essentially, the amendment provides increased power to officials such as police officers in terms of conducting searches with no warrants. Authorised officials can stop, get in to, and inspect any vehicle, person, or premises when they expect an offence.

Additionally, police are given increased ability to disperse crowds in public spaces. An authorised official can, according to the by-law, instruct people who contravene the by-law to remove themselves from, and remain out of, an area.

On the Facebook post alone, residents have shown their displeasure with the amendments. “Let me get this straight: You want to give one of South Africa’s most corrupt departments (the police force) the ability to search and seize any private property on the basis of “reasonable grounds”? By who’s judgement? A corrupt police official? Has the City gone mad? No, I’m sorry, there are court rooms for this sort of thing, let’s not make bad policemen worse policemen,” said one Facebook user.

Other Facebook users commented that this would be an infringement of human rights, against the rule of law. Many say the move is unconstitutional.

Moreover, some say this is a terrible time to make amendments. With a national lockdown and a pandemic on everybody’s minds, they claim it is an attempt to pass the amendments with little opposition.

Capetonians are encouraged to have their say, *before May 17*. You can find the full document here.


----------



## Hooked

*More Cape supermarkets close as workers contract virus*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/more-cape-supermarkets-close-as-workers-contract-virus
23 April 2020

"Three Western Cape supermarkets have had to temporarily close their doors for deep cleaning after staff members tested positive for COVID-19. Two of these stores are located in the Zevenwacht area near Kuilsriver. The third store is located in Somerset West.

“After one of our colleagues at Checkers Zevenwacht tested positive for Covid-19, we closed this store and brought in a professional decontamination company to sanitise and deep clean the store,” the Shoprite group said in a statement.

“We have informed the National Institute for Communicable Diseases (NICD) and the Department of Health. An employee screening programme, supported by the company’s mobile clinic, was immediately put into place. Those employees who had close contact with the infected person are now self-quarantining for 14 days.”

The statement stipulates that the store will reopen after consultation with the provincial Department of Health.

A staff member from the Superstar in Zevenwacht also tested positive.

“After testing all our staff, some of the test results have started to come back,” Superstar said in a statement via its Facebook page. “We have now received further positive tests and our store will be closed for decontamination for the remainder of Wednesday. All staff on shift will now self-isolate. Our store will re-open with our reserve shift on Thursday at 8am.”

The Lion’s Square Kwikspar has also temporarily closed after a staff member tested positive for the virus. “Our staff are very important to us. Please know that we are supporting this staff member and will also be debriefing and supporting our management team and staff going forward,” it said on its Facebook page."


----------



## Hooked

*Hout Bay Pick n Pay temporarily closed*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/hout-bay-pick-n-pay-temporarily-closed
24 April 2020

"Pick n Pay in Hout Bay has temporarily closed its doors, as it has emerged that an employee there tested positive for COVID-19.

“Our Hout Bay store is temporarily closed after a staff member tested positive for Coronavirus. We moved swiftly to trace his close contacts and they are at home in self-quarantine. As a precaution, we have arranged for all staff members to be screened and they will return to work with the guidance of a health practitioner,” Pick n Pay said in a statement.

“A specialised cleaning team is deep cleaning and sanitizing the entire store and it will reopen once this has been completed. Support staff will assist the store until all staff have returned to work. We have informed the Department of Health. ” ...


----------



## Hooked

*Winde has authority to increase lockdown level in the Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/winde-has-authority-to-increase-lockdown-level-in-the-cape
24 April 2020

"... In an interview with Cape Talk, Premier Alan Winde confirmed that he has the authority to tighten lockdown regulations in the Western Cape. However, he may only intensify, not ease restrictions.

“Premiers and the Health Department have now got the power to change the levels upwards. Not downwards, but upwards,” said Winde. “If the president announces level 3, we could still be on level 4 in the city or we could even push it to level 5 if we see that the infection rate is not coming down and we’re not managing it”

“In August, we’re getting to our peak and we’ve got huge risks in the health system at that peak. If we see that we are now increasing too fast and are actually going to go way above it, we’re going to have to move to level 5.”

Winde also notes that stricter regulations can be applied to certain sectors within the province if they do not follow the appropriate health and safety protocols."


----------



## Hooked

*Ninety-nine staff at Cape Town factory contract COVID-19*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ninety-nine-staff-at-cape-town-factory-contract-covid-19
25 April 2020

Ninety-nine employees of a Cape Town factory have tested positive for COVID-19. As a result, the factory has been closed.

As reported by TimesLIVE, this number was confirmed by pharmaceutical firm GlaxoSmithKline (GSK) on Saturday, April 25, with the cases breaking out at its Epping factory. Production and operations have been suspended until safety measures are improved.

“As a result of proactive testing of our employees, we unfortunately now have 99 staff who have been diagnosed with Covid-19,” GSK’s human resources manager said. “We are committed to supporting these staff currently who are in isolation, including providing essential food and medical supplies as well as full pay. In this way, we will continue producing essential consumer health products for SA while keeping our own people safe.” 

According to the manager, the Department of Labour has approved the factory’s reopening.

“Our decision when to open the site is dependent on a number of factors, most importantly to ensure that we feel comfortable that we are offering the best possible protection and support to our employees, whilst working with our shop stewards to ensure this,” the manager added. “We have further reinforced measures that were already in place such as the provision of personal protective equipment, hand sanitiser, driving staff to and from work, and social-distance safe practice. We have also deep cleaned the entire factory, and will continue to do so regularly.”

“The health of all our employees is our priority. We are working on reopening the site whilst ensuring the health and safety of our team. We continue to work with our global specialists and our union representatives to ensure we are doing everything we can, and will announce our plan to reopen in due course.”

*The Department of Labour, however, stipulated that GSK was found to be in contravention of the Occupational Health and Safety Act. The “They did not have a risk assessment in place that spoke to Covid-19 regulations, they did not have adequate sanitising, they also did not have adequate personal protective equipment for staff,” it said.

On Tuesday, Labour Department spokesperson Candice van Reenen said a prohibition notice had been issued because GSK had been “found to be in contravention of the occupational health and safety act”.

She added: “They did not have a risk assessment in place that spoke to Covid-19 regulations, they did not have adequate sanitising, they also did not have adequate personal protective equipment for staff.”

Van Reenen said the company had been instructed to keep paying salaries for as long as the factory was closed.*


----------



## Hooked

*Khayelitsha animal clinic staff in need of councelling after robbery*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/kh...ic-staff-in-need-of-councelling-after-robbery
25 April 2020

"The SA Mast Animal Clinic in Khayelitsha is pleading for Xhosa-speaking councellors to support staff after a violent armed robbery on Friday, April 24. Three of the five robbers had firearms and held some of the clinic personnel at gunpoint, demanding cash, cell phones and laptops.

“One of the young robbers almost shot one of my staff because he didn’t have any money to give them,” said Clinic founder Tamsin Nel. “He stood on his chest, pointing a gun at his head. Another staff member offered up the R30 that he had in his pocket.”

The incident has left the staff severely traumatised. The clinic also needs new phones and laptops to be able to continue their work.

The clinic operates the largest area specific mass animal sterilisation campaign in Africa, according to their website. “This, along with the provision of an animal ambulance, hospital for the sick and injured, massive kennel building and distribution programme (almost 5000 to date) and other community empowerment initiatives where it is most needed, is our contribution to the compassionate development and well-being of our Rainbow Nation,” the clinic states.

The clinic is already facing a tough financial situation as many donors impacted by COVID-19 were forced to pull out and without funding, the organisation might have to close its doors.

Anyone who is able to help in any way can email *clinic@samast.co.za* or visit their website here for more information.

Source: Cape Talk


----------



## Hooked

*Essential services roll-out in convoy to show appreciation*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/essential-services-roll-out-in-convoy-to-show-appreciation
26 April 2020

Members of security and essential services in the Somerset West, Gordon’s Bay and Strand areas drove around in convoy on the evening of April 25 to show their appreciation to the communities for their support and receive appreciation in return.

Organiser Wayne Heylen, rapid response unit manager at the Vetus Schola group, said the convoy was made up of 30 to 40 vehicles which stretched out over 1km long as part of the COVID-19 essential services appreciation patrol.

Members of the Vetus Schola, Vetus Schola Rapid Response Unit, Vetus Schola Strike Team, Somerset West SAPS, GB Sec, GB Med, GB Sec Special Ops, HCW, Tracker, Traffic, ER24, FADT, AM, Secure Rite & Gordons Bay SAPS all participated.

Heylen explained that the patrol was intended to show visibility and thank the communities for adhering to lockdown rules and staying inside. He also said it gave those in Strand, Somerset West and Gordons Bay the opportunity to thank the essential service security and safety workers for their efforts.

“I want to say thanks again to the community for their appreciation for coming out and shouting, waving, flashing their house lights and torch lights,” said Heylen.

The convoy is planned to happen every Saturday evening along different routes in each town. Residents will be told what the routes will be so they know when to come out and cheer.

Watch the convoy in action: [Follow above link for videos]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Essential services roll-out in convoy to show appreciation*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/essential-services-roll-out-in-convoy-to-show-appreciation
> 26 April 2020
> 
> Members of security and essential services in the Somerset West, Gordon’s Bay and Strand areas drove around in convoy on the evening of April 25 to show their appreciation to the communities for their support and receive appreciation in return.
> 
> Organiser Wayne Heylen, rapid response unit manager at the Vetus Schola group, said the convoy was made up of 30 to 40 vehicles which stretched out over 1km long as part of the COVID-19 essential services appreciation patrol.
> 
> Members of the Vetus Schola, Vetus Schola Rapid Response Unit, Vetus Schola Strike Team, Somerset West SAPS, GB Sec, GB Med, GB Sec Special Ops, HCW, Tracker, Traffic, ER24, FADT, AM, Secure Rite & Gordons Bay SAPS all participated.
> 
> Heylen explained that the patrol was intended to show visibility and thank the communities for adhering to lockdown rules and staying inside. He also said it gave those in Strand, Somerset West and Gordons Bay the opportunity to thank the essential service security and safety workers for their efforts.
> 
> “I want to say thanks again to the community for their appreciation for coming out and shouting, waving, flashing their house lights and torch lights,” said Heylen.
> 
> The convoy is planned to happen every Saturday evening along different routes in each town. Residents will be told what the routes will be so they know when to come out and cheer.
> 
> Watch the convoy in action: [Follow above link for videos][/QUOT
> 
> 
> Seems more like a grand show of look-what-we're-doing-for-you ...


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town Central police station closes due to COVID-19 case*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-central-police-station-closes-due-to-covid-19-case
26 April 2020

"The Cape Town Central police station has closed its doors after a member of the staff had been diagnosed with COVID-19. Phillipi East police station has also closed today after identifying a COVID-19 related case.

Alternative arrangements are being made to allow the stations to continue working at the most basic level.

The community service centres (CSC) of each have been relocated. The CSC of Cape Town Central police station has been relocated to the Cape Town Cluster offices at the back of the station and the Phillipi East Police Station CSC is operating from Vuyiseka High School across the police station.

“These contingencies have been effected to allow the decontamination process of the facilities to take place, in line with COVID-19 protocol,” said Brigadier Novela Potelwa.

SAPS officials who have been in contact with the infected members are undergoing the necessary screening/testing and are placed in quarantine."


----------



## Hooked




----------



## Hooked

*CHECKERS TABLE BAY MALL CLOSED - CORONA*


----------



## Grand Guru

We need to make masks obligatory in all shops as soon as possible before we run out of tellers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> We need to make masks obligatory in all shops as soon as possible before we run out of tellers.



Our local supermarket, Spar, has instituted a rotation system for all their staff. They are divided into 3 teams. A team works for one week only and then they are off for two weeks (I suppose to see if they present with symptoms). And then there's a back-up team in case all the staff need to go into isolation. I think it's pretty good. I don't know if this directive came from Spar HO and therefore all the Spars are doing it, or if it has been done on the initiative of the owners.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*20 Checkers employees test positive for coronavirus*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/20-checkers-employees-test-positive-for-coronavirus
29 April 2020

"Approximately 20 employees of the Checkers at Bayside Mall in Table view have tested positive for COVID-19. Two employees had previously passed away after contracting the virus, and the remaining employees held an emotional memorial on Monday, April 27.

Earlier this month, the store temporarily closed its doors after a staff member received a positive COVID-19 diagnosis. They closed doors temporarily and reopened two days later. Checkers Bayside Mall then had to close its doors again after more staff were diagnosed with the virus.

Centre management told TimesLIVE that it did not know when the supermarket would reopen.

Some employees also informed Netwerk24 that they were only informed of one of the positive cases, and were not told to self-isolate thereafter.

Cape Town Etc has reached out to Shoprite Holdings for comment but received nothing back at the time of publication.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Mariner’s Wharf closes indefinitely*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/mariners-wharf-closes-indefinitely
1 May 2020

"Tourists from across the world have come to Hout Bay to visit the iconic Mariner’s Wharf, and it has become a local staple for Capetonians. Sadly, it is unknown whether visitors will be able to visit it again, as the Mariner’s Wharf has announced its indefinite closure.

Not only will the famous fish and chip bistro be closing, but all other businesses that called the Wharf home.

“South Africa’s first harbour front emporium, Mariner’s Wharf has made difficult decision to cease trading until the economy recovers. Despite having spent many weeks trying to find viable alternatives to overcoming the disruptions caused by the Coronavirus, which continues to devastate the world, other factors were also taken into consideration and played a crucial role in this decision,” the Wharf said in a statement. “These include the dramatic decline in tourism numbers as a result of water restrictions, power outages, poor service delivery from Council, riots, and declining fish resources, as well as issues relating to government leases on which the building stands.”

Founder and developer of Mariner’s Wharf, Stanley Dorman, who has and continues to play a pivotal role in the growth of tourism and development in Hout Bay, had to make this extremely difficult call. The alternative could have led to a liquidation, with employees then receiving less than their full entitlements.

“Sadly therefore, we decided to draw a line to halt further expenditure and to mothball Mariner’s Wharf until our economy and international tourism recovers,” Dorman said. “Thus, effective from this month, we will be retrenching employees, the exceptions being elements of essential services such as in our security and maintenance departments. Nonetheless the company intends guaranteeing affected staff full retrenchment packages, which will also take into consideration long-service, in many instances stretching back many years.”

While humbly apologising for the shock and disappointment this outcome may cause, Dorman and his co-directors wish to thank every one of their staff and their loyal customers for having been an integral part of a truly wonderful thirty-five years and in making Mariner’s Wharf the great icon it has become.

They trust that in the not-too-distant-future, the doors will open again and that locals and international visitors alike will be able to continue enjoying the great seafood and unique harbourfront offerings for which Mariner’s Wharf has become famous."

_[My comment: Whew! This is a shock!  ]_

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*3 More Shoprite stores in CT closed for deep cleaning due to Covid-19 cases*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2012676...losed-for-deep-cleaning-due-to-covid-19-cases
7 May 2020

"The Shoprite group has confirmed that there has been a positive case of coronavirus both at its Checkers Kenilworth and Constantia stores, as well as a case at its Shoprite store in Woodstock, Cape Town. All three stores have since been closed, the company said in a statement." ... The shopping complex Kenilworth Centre has also been closed as a precautionary measure..."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Car belonging to man who feeds homeless people in Mouille Point set alight*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2012726...s-homeless-people-in-mouille-point-set-alight
7 May 2020

"The vehicle of a man who was recently told off by the police in a viral video for giving food to the homeless in Cape Town’s trendy Mouille Point was set ablaze on Wednesday morning. All that remained of the Mini Cooper was charred metal and strands of copper wires as well as burnt apples and documents in the boot. Two pairs of melted running shoes lay scattered behind the vehicle, and a faint tinge of burnt vinyl mingled with the sea air.

“My wife woke me up to say there was a fire out here,” said a resident of one of the upmarket apartment buildings where everybody has a sweeping view of the Atlantic Seaboard.

This shocking turn of events comes after a heated spell of arguing on Facebook about feeding the homeless in the area.

Peter Wagenaar is the man who was filmed being told by a police officer he could not distribute food directly to the homeless at his block of flats. He was told to give it to a shelter to distribute. According to Covid-19 lockdown regulations, the homeless were supposed to have been accommodated in shelters, among them a tent city in Strandfontein. However, a large numbers of people are still sleeping along the promenade on the fake grass or on the benches, and scratching in bins for something to eat.

According to Sea Point resident Shelley Finch, two camps fought on Facebook: one thinks individuals can give directly to the homeless, while the other thinks it should be distributed through a shelter. Finch said those who gave directly to the homeless were harassed by those who think it was wrong.

She added one resident, Paul Jacobson, was of the view Wagenaar was breaking the law by giving the homeless food directly, and published his address and vehicle registration number on Facebook.

To her shock, Wagenaar’s car was torched. “It’s crazy!” said Finch.

Jacobson told News24 he had nothing to do with what had happened to Wagenaar’s vehicle, although admitted to “perhaps mistakenly” publishing his address and registration number. He said he did this in the same vein when people called out others who parked in a disabled parking spot.

Jacobson added he was in the “responsible giving” camp which felt food and assistance should be distributed to the homeless through shelters, for their own dignity. He said although he felt strongly about this, he would never torch somebody’s car over it, and does not think any “vigilante” in Sea Point or Mouille Point would do so either, adding media reports had noted recently gangsters were handing out food parcels.

Jacobson suspects Wagenaar might have unwittingly stepped on somebody’s territory by building relationships with the homeless.

According to information he had received from a local security company, a motorbike was seen in the area and something was thrown at the vehicle before it burst into flames.

“Peter was probably occupying turf whether he knew it or not,” said Jacobson, a businessperson in the area.

Comment from Wagenaar was not immediately available, but he told the Cape Argus a handful of people were not happy with him for feeding the homeless. He told the publication they had a valid permit in place, and then at about 03:40 he saw his car was set alight and was burnt to the ground. He believed it was someone who was so toxic, they wanted to deter him.

Ward councillor Nicola Jowell noted on the Sea Point City Improvement District Facebook page that with the relocation of about 200 homeless people to the Strandfontein shelter, a new group of people moved to Sea Point from places like Hanover Park and Netreg in search of food.

Police spokesperson Sergeant Noloyiso Rwexana said an arson investigation was opened, adding no arrests have been made.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Some more Woolworths stores closed

https://ewn.co.za/2020/05/08/4-ct-woolies-stores-shut-after-staff-members-test-positive-for-covid-19

Woolworths stores in Constantia Village, Milner Road, Kenilworth Centre and Hout Bay have been closed for deep cleaning.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Hope I may post this here...

My sister runs a NPO chef school in Cape Town. They take people from poor communities that have a passion for cooking but no means of paying for schooling and turn them into 5* chefs.

With the lockdown they were facing to close the school and send the students back home. Instead they teamed up with their main sponsor Woolworths and started cooking meals for the poor communities.

This week they served their 25 000th meal since lockdown started.

A small video of what they have done

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Hope I may post this here...
> 
> My sister runs a NPO chef school in Cape Town. They take people from poor communities that have a passion for cooking but no means of paying for schooling and turn them into 5* chefs.
> 
> With the lockdown they were facing to close the school and send the students back home. Instead they teamed up with their main sponsor Woolworths and started cooking meals for the poor communities.
> 
> This week they served their 25 000th meal since lockdown started.
> 
> A small video of what they have done




Kudos to them for what they were doing before and during lockdown @Adephi.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*26 People test positive for Covid-19 at Mediclinic Cape Town*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2026356...positive-for-covid-19-at-mediclinic-cape-town
26 May 2020

"Twenty-six people have tested positive for Covid-19 at Mediclinic Cape Town in Oranjezicht, the medical facility confirmed on Monday
The company said this was in spite of stringent measures taken to reduce the transmission of the virus at all of its hospitals.

“Mediclinic can confirm that following the identification of a number of Mediclinic Cape Town healthcare workers and other service providers that tested positive for Covid-19, nearly 300 potential contacts have been tested, with the majority of these returning negative results,” said Dr Stefan Smuts, the chief clinical officer of Mediclinic Southern Africa.

“Currently, 26 individuals have tested positive, including 15 healthcare workers. The individuals in question are all currently in isolation and will remain so until they are fully recovered,” said Smuts in a statement. Mediclinic said it had arranged self-isolation accommodation for those in need of it, and managers will check in with staff every day.

*Testing*
Mediclinic is also identifying all staff, doctors and patients potentially exposed.

“Testing has been expanded and will continue until everyone on site has been tested, including all patients, doctors, employees and service providers based at the hospital,” the statement said.

From Monday to Friday, there will be assessment, testing and cleaning and only emergency admissions will be accepted, with a Covid-19 test done as well.

Further spread in the hospital will be mitigated and a very strict access control policy is in place, with emergencies going to a dedicated admission ward.

Mediclinic had already temporarily suspended visiting hours, and had been testing new admissions, even before the positive tests..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.facebook.com/pg/SwartlandMunicipality/posts/?ref=page_internal

Swartland Municipality's Registration and Licencing Division in Malmesbury, Moorreesburg and Darling opens again on 1 June 2020.

Times for all points will be from 08:00-14:30 (Monday-Thursday) and 08:00-14:00 (Friday) in order to sanitise.

All safety measures will be applied strictly at all the offices (wearing of face masks, etc.)

*All licenses that expired during the lockdown remain valid and will been extended for a further 90 days from 1 June 2020* [my highlights].There is thus sufficient time for people to renew their licenses and help us to avoid crowding at our offices

At the Malmesbury and Moorreesburg offices only 30 registrations, 30 drivers licence renewals and 6 roadworthy tests will be done daily.
At the Darling office only 40 transactions will be done daily.
The Malmesbury office will be working with skeleton staff to apply social distancing.

Any enquiries can be directed to Hennie Mouton, Head Registration and Licencing, at 0224879400/11


----------



## Hooked

*Clay Café launches at home painting kits*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/clay-cafe-launches-at-home-painting-kits
27 May 2020

"Clay Café is offering up an exciting way to keep the cabin fever at bay. Cape Town’s favourite art studio is selling at-home kits to help keep those creative juices flowing.

Capetonians can choose from a variety bisque items, such as jugs, mugs, plates, bowls, platters and figurines. There are also a number of painting tools to choose from, including three different brush options. The individual paints go for R15 a tub and there are even dotters for sale.
To keep the hunger pangs at bay, Clay Café is even offering some delicious treats for free with each order.

The ceramic painting café will deliver your items of choice the next day. If you’re feeling stir crazy and need a creative outlet, this offering is the perfect way to keep yourself and the family busy.




Pic taken from


----------



## Hooked

*Mariner’s Wharf announces partial reopening*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/mariners-wharf-announces-partial-reopening
31 May 2020

"Following the devastating news that popular tourism spot Mariner’s Wharf would close its door permanently, the establishment has now announced a partial reopening from June 1.

The iconic location close to many local hearts announced today [May 31] that they will begin trading again, including not only their liquor store but also their bakery and fishmarket.

“We are thrilled to announce the partial re-opening of Mariner’s Wharf. Our Liquor Store is opening on June 1, 2020, and our Bistro takeaways, Fishmarket (for prepacks & all priced items) & Bakery will open on June 2 2020,” said the establishment on a Facebook post.

Along with the announcement the Wharf is also offering a 15% discount in their fishmarket for every patron that spend over R100. All that is needed to claim the discount is a slip from the bistro or liquor store.

To make this occasion even sweeter, if you spend R100 or more in the Bistro or Liquor Store you will get a 15% discount in the Fishmarket (until further notice) when presenting your Bistro or Liquor Store receipt."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

* Hospital reports fourth staff death*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/tygerberg-hospital-reports-fourth-staff-death
2 June 2020

"Another Tygerberg Hospital staff member has fallen victim to COVID-19 and the National Education, Health and Allied Workers’ Union (Nehawu) is appealing to the Western Cape Health Department for help.

According to IOL, Nehawu said the union was informed of a porter’s death last week after he had been infected with the virus two weeks prior.

“He was on duty two weeks ago and he fell sick at work. He tested positive for COVID-19. He was admitted to the Mitchells Plain hospital and did not return to work,” Emilia Moloi, provincial secretary Nehawu told IOL.

This comes just a week after serious allegations were levelled against the hospital by National Union of Public Service and Allied Workers (Nupsaw), saying that the hospital’s management is not properly protecting staff against the virus.

Those working at the hospital say that a shortage of personal protective equipment as well as the lack of screening of people who enter the facility are a big problem.

Laticia Pienaar, Principal Communications Officer from Tygerberg Hospital says, “There are several measures taken including daily screening, training and education about personal protective behaviour and PPE (Personal Protective equipment) use, the provision of adequate PPE, risk assessments of staff members, and where indicated, testing of staff at the hospital. There are several policies and standard operating procedures in place to guide safe practices for all staff at the hospital.”

Despite this, the facility’s popularity with various health worker unions is dipping as members continue to report poor safety and hygiene standards.

“It is understandable that staff are fearful and anxious. The hospital will therefore continue to implement measures to maximise protection of staff, whilst also asking staff to ensure their own safe behaviour in the workplace and at home. The hospital wishes to work in collaboration with organised labour (union representatives) to jointly ensure that staff are optimally protected in their work places,” adds Pienaar.

With the virus expected to reach its peak in the Western Cape only in July, many are fearing the situation for healthcare workers, especially those at Tygerberg, will only get worse."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

From FB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*‘Drive-through bars’ open in the Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/drive-through-bars-open-in-the-cape
4 June 2020

"... The popular Foresters Arms in Newlands, the Franschhoek Beer Company and Jack Black’s Taproom have reshaped their businesses to include ‘drive-through bars’. This will reduce contact between customers and employees and offer a different way to order food and drinks.

Foresters Arms is operating through Dineplan and their website. Customers can place an order on either of these sites, choose a time to collect, then have their drinks delivered to their car. Of course, you can also order some of the delicious food Forries is known for to accompany your drinks.

Order Here https://forries.co.za/

Franschhoek Beer Company is operating in the same way. You order online and your order is packed, sanitised and brought to your vehicle. Club members even get a discount."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*You can’t surf in the ocean but the streets are fair game*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/you-cant-surf-in-the-ocean-but-the-streets-are-fair-game
10 June 2020

"VIDEO: What do you do when Level 3 restrictions prohibit you from entering the ocean? You take it to the Blouberg streets and try out a few moves surfing in rain water. Give that man a Bells!
A video posted of a man surfing through water puddles on a local Facebook Group, called Bloubergstranders, kept the locals thoroughly entertained on this icy cold day.

Carol De Klerk shot the video at 12.15pm on Wednesday morning along the beach road in Blouberg. She captioned it “When you not allowed to surf you improvise”. The video shows a white bakkie pulling a surfer, clad in a wet suit, through water puddles on the side of the road. He even attempts a few turns and pulls them off.

By the looks of the video, the man is clearly skilled at surfing, he makes it seem so effortless.

“This is why I love Cape Town” and “Only in Cape Town” are some of the comments on the video.


https://www.capetownetc.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/video-1591806244.mp4?_=1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Milnerton Flea Market to reopen this weekend*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/milnerton-flea-market-to-reopen-this-weekend
10 June 2020

"The Milnerton Flea Market, one of Cape Town’s biggest markets, is ready to reopen this weekend following a long period of closure due to the nationwide lockdown.

Weather permitting, the popular market plans to open to the public again for the first time since lockdown was instated on March 27.

Organisers announced the reopening on Facebook, and added that safety protocols will be in place to provide the community with a safe and enjoyable shopping experience.

Shoppers and traders will have to wear masks at all times and anyone without a mask will not be allowed entry. Hand sanitising will be done at the gates and all shoppers and stall owners will have their temperatures checked before entering.

New trading times for the winter months have also been announced. The gates of the market will open for permanent traders at 7am daily and until 2pm on Saturday and 3pm on Sunday.

Organisers also announced that online shoppers will still be able to purchase items using the Milnerton Online portal and can even pick up their purchased goods at the market if they so choose.

Eager market-goers will finally have the chance to snap up a good bargain and take in the beauty of the Mother City again, so mark your calendars and get ready to shop."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*UCT ranks among world’s top 1.4% universities*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/uct-ranks-among-worlds-top-1-4-universities
10 June 2020

"The Center for World University Rankings’ (CWUR) list for 2020/21 has ranked the University of Cape Town (UCT) as the best on the African continent, and within the top 1.4% in the world.

The CWUR is a leading consulting organization providing policy advice, strategic insights, and consulting services to governments and universities to improve educational and research outcomes.

Their annual university ranking assessed 20 000 education institutions globally, considering factors like the quality of their education and training, faculty members and research. UCT landed in 268th place in the world according to the CWUR, earning the esteemed university the top spot in the country and continent.

The University of the Witwatersrand came in at number 275, Stellenbosch University at 429 and University of KwaZulu-Natal at 477.

The Cape’s most recognised university, however, has fallen 16 places since last year’s rankings. The university attributes this drop in ranking to a greater improvement of scoring for other universities and a relative drop in performance.

In the top three on CWUR’s list are Harvard University, Massachusetts Institute of Technology and Stanford University.

This year the CWUR assessed thousands of universities with only the top 2000 receiving a ranking.

In assessing the top education institutes around the world, CWUR used seven indicators.

– Quality of education(25%): alumni who have won major academic distinctions relative to the university’s size are weighed

– Alumni employment (25%): alumni who have held top executive positions at some of the world’s biggest companies are noted relative to the university’s size

– Quality of faculty (10%): faculty members who have won major academic distinctions are noted

– Research performance, with four sub categories that count for 10% each, these include:

– Number of research articles

– The number of research articles placed in top-tier journals

– The number of research articles in highly influential journals

– The number of highly cited research articles

As education across the world continues to battle through the challenges posed by COVID-19, Capetonians are still filled with pride as UCT proves its worth on a global scale despite the challenges it has faced this year."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Aboard Cape Town’s largest shipwreck*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/aboard-the-cape-towns-largest-shipwreck/
15 June 2020

"... Some 26 years ago a French crane barge by the name of BOS 400 ran ashore when a classic Cape storm stopped the massive vessel mid-journey. The BOS 400 was being towed by a smaller vessel when the storm hit and with the snap of a rope, destiny brought it to its final resting place on Duiker Island just 4.5km from Chapman’s Peak.

The giant vessel has stood the test of time along the coast line and is now a well-known landmark and even a hiking destination.

Daniel Johnson and a few friends took the opportunity to investigate the wreck as soon as they could.

“I had heard that it was possible to get to a large shipwreck in Cape Town, and when I later saw a YouTube video of it being explored, it seemed like it would be an unforgettable experience. I’ve always enjoyed hiking, and exploring unusual places, and I’ve been keen to get more experience with free diving, so this was the perfect chance to do each of those things, and see something unlike anything I’d seen before,” says Johnson.

To visit the famed, rusted monument hikers have to park at the Sandy Bay car park and make their way along the coastline without the help of any paths or signs.

After a short hike the massive wreck becomes visible in the distance and excitement guides you the rest of the way.

According to Johnson the unique condition of the wreck is certainly a sight to see.

“There were so many things which stood out about the experience, but what was perhaps the most notable was simply the sheer scale of it all. The whole experience was utterly surreal – exploring long-abandoned chambers, or swimming beneath the wreck, or looking down from the crane and seeing huge sections of the wreck which had broken off and sunk beneath the surface, all felt like something straight out of a movie. It was also fascinating to see how the wreck had been reclaimed by nature – there were cormorants nesting all along the walkway of the crane, seals and fish in the water around the wreck, kelp growing on the rusted metal beneath the surface, and a whole lot of crayfish on the levels which had been flooded,”

While this is Johnson’s first visit to a shipwreck in Cape Town, he says it has rare qualities that definitely make it stand out from the rest.

“This was actually the first wreck I’d been to in the Cape. It’s a rare example of a shipwreck which can be explored both above and beneath the surface, which made it perfect to see without scuba gear,” he adds.

Eager visitors are warned to be cautious when exploring as the once formidable structure has taken a beating over the years.

“The wreck has certainly deteriorated a lot over the last decade or so, it seems two major sections have broken off and fallen into the water. In many places, the floor is rusted away completely, and so one has to be very careful choosing a path through the wreck. Nonetheless, it remains very firmly in place, and is strong enough in most places to climb and explore. It seems most of the machinery which was used to operate the crane remains, and the crane itself is still held securely. Of all the shipwrecks I’ve visited or seen footage of around South Africa, this is without a doubt the most impressive, and the most intact,” says Johnson.

Take a peek aboard this magical time capsule on the Cape’s cost below:
Picture and video: Daniel Johnson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Local man travels the world with Hout Bay passport*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/local-man-travels-the-world-with-hout-bay-passport/
11 May 2020







"Capetonian comedian, Robin Boltman, proved that being from the “Republic of Hout Bay” has its perks as he used his Hout Bay passport” to travel the world.

In the 1980s, Hout Bay got its very own passport as part of a tourism stunt to give the seaside town more personality. The initiative was started by the Lions and Rotary Club for charity drives and the passports can still be purchased today to keep as souvenirs.

Known as the “Hout Bay Magician”, Boltman had a daring idea to use his passport while traveling on cruise ships. He wondered if he could get away with using the Hout Bay passport and the stunt quickly became an international success.

“When I went cruising it came with my bag of tricks and when I saw the first line of passengers going through customs my naughty sense of humor took over. Although as an entertainer with a ships ID card we didn’t have to, but I couldn’t resist,” says Boltman.

According to Boltman he was able to stamp his passport and travel to a variety of places from Israel, New Zealand and Australia to Tazmania, Fiji and Tonga – all with his trusty Hout Bay Passport.

Eventually it become a game between Boltman and the ship staff, where they would bet on whether his passport would get stamped or not. Boltman says it was a highlight for him over the years watching the staff eagerly wait to see if he would be arrested or if his passport would simply be stamped.

“In Southampton they also stamped it with a six months visitors visa… finally leaving getting it stamped at Heathrow. After the first few stamps it was easy because A… It looked quite real and B customs open it and seeing all the stamps, they just look for the next blank area for theirs,” he adds.

Traveling the world with his Hout Bay passport was a breeze. The only time he ever came into trouble was when he didn’t use it.

“In Botswana I didn’t have a work visa. In those days Sun International shows in neighbouring countries, it was too much red tape. We just used to say holiday or pleasure, but arriving in Gaborone for a week to entertain I said the usual when I was questioned, holiday. She said, really and pointed behind me, there was a huge advertising banner / poster saying appearing live at the Gab. Sun Robin Boltman. Eventually all was sorted out… The customs lady and her family came to the show and said “I’m pleased they let you out… We booked about 3 weeks ago! That’s when I thought I should have used my Hout Bay Passport,” recounts Boltman.

In total Boltman says he was able to travel to 20 different countries with his Hout Bay passport in-hand.

“I have a few stamps from the same country but different cities.. Eg Southampton – London Heathrow, arrived Fremantle departure Sydney, Auckland, Christchurch, etc. – more than 20 stamps altogether,” he adds.

The life of the Hout Bay magician has proven to be anything but boring with Boltman surviving two sinking ships, first the Achille Lauro and the Oceanos.

Boltman even became well-known for his efforts in helping coordinate the rescue aboard the Oceanos when it sank.

In the end the Hout Bay passport that had helped Boltman travel the seas and the world was reclaimed by the ocean, as it sank along with Oceanos with over 20 stamps from different countries around the world and memories tied to it that would last a lifetime.

Pictures: Supplied/Robin Boltman

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town named among world’s top cities for start-ups*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-named-among-worlds-top-cities-for-start-ups
18 June 2020

"The Mother City has won yet another accolade, this time being named among the world’s top cities who are succeeding in creating a favourable environment for start-ups to thrive.

The world’s most comprehensive global Startup Ecosystem Map and Research Center, StartupBlink ranks the start-up ecosystem of more than 1000 cities and 100 countries.

Their yearly Startup Ecosystem Rankings Report provides free quality information for start-up founders so they can make intelligent decisions about relocation and the right place to build their start-up. Their latest report places Cape Town in 146th place out of more than 1 000 cities.

Cape Town is home to 60% of all South African start-ups, and the city is also considered the continent’s tech hub ..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Why Cape Town is called the ‘Mother City’…*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/cape-town-called-mother-city

"Cape Town has several affectionate nicknames, some dating as far back as the 1800’s when when it was nothing more than a Spice Route. Have you ever wondered why we call it the Mother City?

This is an affectionate term used by both locals and international visitors to describe the sense of home they feel in our city. Our research has led us to some interesting conclusions.

Here are a few explanations:

1. The first city of SA
Cape Town is the original city of South Africa and was established in 1652 as a refueling station for ships bounds for the East (the Spice Route). The city is often referred to as the Mother of South Africa because it gave birth to civilisation.

2. Greek speak
A Cape Town newspaper operating in the 1930s claimed that this was the only city in South Africa that could claim to be a metropolis. The public enthusiastically took to this description. The word ‘metropolis’ is derived from the Greek word ‘metros’, which means mother. The Greek word ‘polis’ also means means city and the combination created the term Mother City.

3. It takes 9 months to do anything
Another explanation is that things take nine months to happen in the city. Cape Town is renowned for its laid-back work ethic.

4. Jou ma se…
If you’ve heard a Capetonian get angry, you will understand it a little more. Many think it’s because of the local dialect which makes very liberal use of the term, “Jou ma…” – you can fill in the blanks.

There are also several names Cape Town is affectionately known as…

1. The Cape of Storms
This is because of the unpredictability of the Atlantic ocean’s weather.

2. Tavern of the Seas
As the first port of call to offer refreshment after the long journey, Cape Town offered women, wine and song for the lucky sailors who survived the journey.

3. Table Bay
This is inspired by the table-like mountain.

5. Place of Sweet Water
This is a term used by the early San People in reference to the rivulets of water that flow from Table Mountain

6. Hui! Gaeb
The Khoisan people referred to the Cape as the place where the clouds gather, which describes Table Mountain’s famous ‘table cloth’."

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Big Bada Boom at the Astron Refinery this morning.

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...cape-town-refinery-structure-damaged-20200702

Sirens wailed after a massive explosion at the Astron Energy refinery in Cape Town, shortly after 04:00 on Thursday.


At 10:00, News24 was advised that the casualty picture involved nine people. Two died - a man and a woman - and a seven people - four men and three women - were lightly injured.

The situation was described as a live operation with possible changes to the human cost of the incident.


Earlier on Thursday, damage could be seen on one of the units closest to the Plattekloof side of the sprawling Milnerton plant, north of the city centre. The unit was partially collapsed and mangled.

"Astron Energy South Africa can confirm that an incident occurred at its Milnerton refinery at approximately 04:00 on 2 July 2020," a company statement read.

"Astron Energy immediately activated its emergency response procedures and notified the relevant authorities.

"The resultant fire has been contained and the plant is now stable. Our priority is to ensure the safety of all those onsite and further information will be provided as soon as we have confirmed the details."

The refinery has undergone a massive expansion since its purchase by Astron.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## CTRiaan

CTRiaan said:


> Big Bada Boom at the Astron Refinery this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

WHEW! Looks bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town’s very first drive-in style roadhouse to open*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/cape-towns-very-first-drive-in-style-roadhouse-to-open
4 July 2020

"Necessity is the mother of invention. If there was ever a time to believe this, that time is right now. Hillcrest Restaurant in the Durbanville Wine Valley is doing just that and transforming their offering into the Hillcrest Roadhouse Restaurant.

A first for Cape Town – the restaurant parking area will be converted into a drive-in style area, plus you can order food and have it delivered to your car while you social-distance and enjoy the movie on offer.

Owner of Hillcrest Restaurant, Mike Crawford, announced via Facebook on Friday [July 3] that the restaurant will be changing into a roadhouse with a “Monster Big Screen” added to the parking area to host 100 cars for a movie.

“I had this idea pre-lockdown but we weren’t able to conceptualise it because we went into a heavy lockdown, so we shelved the concept. We brought it back now under the new Level 3. We are basically turning the restaurant into a roadhouse,” said Crawford.

The concept mimics a combination of a drive-in and a roadhouse, which were phased out years ago when movie theatres became fashionable.

“So people will drive in and park, order their food from a menu which you can pick up off QR codes on your phone. It will be waiter-served as well. And while people are in their cars we will be showing movies,” he explained.

They are currently busy with tying up lose ends with relevant departments for movie rights.

“We will screen predominantly some of the old school movies, which varies from comedies to action, romcoms and something for the kids as well. We are trying to initiate this on Friday, July 10. To start off we will be doing it on the weekend – Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays – with two screenings on a Saturday.”

If the trend catches on and there is a demand for more movies, they plan to screen movies every Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, two on a Saturday and one on a Sunday.

And what can you expect to pay? Crawford says they are trying to keep costs as low as possible and are still finalising ticket prices – but expect to pay anything between R50 – R75 per person.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Stellenbosch becomes first SA destination to receive Safe Travels Stamp*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/st...-sa-destination-to-receive-safe-travels-stamp
7 July 2020

"The Western Cape’s very own Stellenbosch has been awarded one of the first Safe Travels Stamps in the country.

The World Travel and Tourism Council (WTTC) represents the global travel and tourism private sector. They work with governments, health experts and industry associates to achieve effective recovery protocols while creating action plans to optimise recovery across the sector amid the COVID-19 pandemic.

The Safe Travels Stamp has been created to help travellers identify locations and destinations around the world that follow the global standardised health and hygiene protocols, ensuring travellers will have a safe stay.

Stellenbosch has been recognised by the WTTC alongside popular destinations like Mauritius, Portugal and Turkey. The town’s quick implementation of recommended measures amid the pandemic has earned it a spot among international destinations ...

A number of initiatives have been launched over the past few weeks to ensure the small town is ready to safely and comfortably welcome travels from near or far.

The recent Stellenbosch Ready programme ensures needs such as WTTC validation, implementation of protocols, staff training and flexible bookings are met..."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Sorry guys and gals, no drive-in. 

*SA drive-in cinema comeback stunted by government*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/sa-drive-in-cinema-comeback-stunted-by-government

"Eager movie fans who have been looking forward to the long-awaited return of drive-in cinemas in South Africa are out of luck, as a number of drive-in cinemas have been shut down just hours before kicking off due to government regulations.

Capetonians have been eagerly awaiting the opening of the Mother City Drive-in and the Galileo drive-in theatre. The new entertainment offerings will not be able to go ahead as planned as government is treating them as an event or gathering rather than a cinema, which is allowed under Level 3...

Despite drive-in cinemas being safer than going grocery shopping or even visiting the casino – two things that are allowed under lockdown Level 3 – this entertainment form is receiving push back from government.

“Although we have support from public, ministers and relevant ruling bodies across the country, government right now has no specific category for Drive-in based concepts and therefore places us in an event category. With the current regulations and restrictions, we are battling to get a risk grading from SAPS. Drive-ins have become a safe form of entertainment all around the world without incident. We are one of the few cities that cannot get permission because of said limitations, as illogical as they seem,” adds Masters.

Mother City Drive-In has launched a petition that locals can sign to show their support for the cause. Sign the petition to allow drive-in cinemas here.

The Galileo Open Air Cinema announced on their Facebook page on July 4 that authorities had stepped in at the last minute to halt their first show that was planned to take place at Spier Wine Farm that evening.

“The matter is long and complicated, involving many officials at SAPS, Stellenbosch Municipality, Cape Town Municipality, Wesgro and the WC Government. We cannot explain all that went on behind the scenes as it’s been a long and tedious process that we started in early April, but suffice to say that we had all our ducks in a row and had been given the clear, only to battle it out last minute on interpretations of certain laws,” said the cinema company on their social media pages."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Sorry guys and gals, no drive-in.
> 
> *SA drive-in cinema comeback stunted by government*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/sa-drive-in-cinema-comeback-stunted-by-government
> 
> "Eager movie fans who have been looking forward to the long-awaited return of drive-in cinemas in South Africa are out of luck, as a number of drive-in cinemas have been shut down just hours before kicking off due to government regulations.
> 
> Capetonians have been eagerly awaiting the opening of the Mother City Drive-in and the Galileo drive-in theatre. The new entertainment offerings will not be able to go ahead as planned as government is treating them as an event or gathering rather than a cinema, which is allowed under Level 3...
> 
> Despite drive-in cinemas being safer than going grocery shopping or even visiting the casino – two things that are allowed under lockdown Level 3 – this entertainment form is receiving push back from government.
> 
> “Although we have support from public, ministers and relevant ruling bodies across the country, government right now has no specific category for Drive-in based concepts and therefore places us in an event category. With the current regulations and restrictions, we are battling to get a risk grading from SAPS. Drive-ins have become a safe form of entertainment all around the world without incident. We are one of the few cities that cannot get permission because of said limitations, as illogical as they seem,” adds Masters.
> 
> Mother City Drive-In has launched a petition that locals can sign to show their support for the cause. Sign the petition to allow drive-in cinemas here.
> 
> The Galileo Open Air Cinema announced on their Facebook page on July 4 that authorities had stepped in at the last minute to halt their first show that was planned to take place at Spier Wine Farm that evening.
> 
> “The matter is long and complicated, involving many officials at SAPS, Stellenbosch Municipality, Cape Town Municipality, Wesgro and the WC Government. We cannot explain all that went on behind the scenes as it’s been a long and tedious process that we started in early April, but suffice to say that we had all our ducks in a row and had been given the clear, only to battle it out last minute on interpretations of certain laws,” said the cinema company on their social media pages."


This country is fast turning into a banana republic. The upside, and downside, is that you just need to know whom to bribe and what amount would be sufficient. Who to bribe can be found in the treasury list of preferred vendors, how much... well you are on your own on that one.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*NSRI warns to steer clear of coast ahead of stormy weather*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/nsri-warns-to-steer-clear-of-coast-ahead-of-stormy-weather
8 July 2020

"The National Sea Rescue Institute (NSRI) is appealing for public caution following the South African Weather Service (SAWS) forecasting high, rough seas and gale force winds expected along the coastal regions of South Africa over the coming days.

Localised flooding, storm surges, gale force winds and high seas are some of the winter weather phenomena expected from the approaching cold fronts which are set to reach the Western Cape coast during Thursday ...

“We urge beach goers and coastal hikers to stay away from the coastline, as dangerous waves or surges may catch them off-guard and could potentially sweep them off the rocks along the shoreline,” added Robertson."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Alan Winde tests positive for COVID-19*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/alan-winde-tests-positive-for-covid-19
8 July 2020

"Western Cape Premier Alan Winde has tested positive for COVID-19. He made the announcement on Wednesday, July 8.

In a video shared to Twitter and Facebook, Winde explains that he is currently self-isolating at home for the next 14 days following his positive diagnosis.

“On Sunday [July 5], I started to develop mild flu-like symptoms. As I am Diabetic (type 2) and over 55 years of age, I know I am at a higher risk of developing a more serious illness. I, therefore, went to be tested to determine the cause of the symptoms on Monday [July 6],” he tweeted ... "

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*COVID-19 claims life of Western Cape Mayor*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/covid-19-claims-life-of-western-cape-mayor
8 July 2020

"Following two weeks of hospitalisation, Mayor of the Langeberg Municipality Henry Jansen (64) has died from COVID-19. Jansen passed away on Tuesday, July 7 and is survived by his wife and children."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Truck blown over by gale force winds near Somerset West*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/truck-blown-over-by-gale-force-winds-near-somerset-west/
9 July 2020





Picture: Twitter



According to Traffic Chief Kenny Africa, the driver has been seriously injured and two passengers who were aboard at the time were injured as well.

Motorists are being asked to be patient while officials attempt to remove the truck. It is currently lying just off the road on the middle island. Heavy rain is slowing the process down as a cold front has made landfall in the province and is causing widespread rain and wind across the Cape.


----------



## Hooked

*Digging up the Lion’s Head gold mine*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/digging-up-the-lions-head-gold-mine
10 March 2020

"Cape Town is known to produce many things, but gold and silver are not really what typically spring to mind. Back in the day, however, there was a full scale operating gold mine right here on Lion’s Head.
n 1654 – Jan van Riebeeck had barely set foot on the Cape coast- a station post guard who claimed to be a silversmith said he had found a ‘lode of silver’ near what we now call Kloof Nek. It turned out eventually to be so thin-spread and difficult to dig out that all efforts were abandoned.

A few years later, in 1676, Jan van Riebeeck’s son Abraham visited the Cape while travelling out to the Far East as a newly appointed “assistant merchant” and wrote in his diary that he went out to “inspect the mines behind the head of the Lion Hill, the Upper Merchant finding there some good stones”. Once again, nothing came of it.

The Capetonians of old were adamant to strike gold, it seemed, as in 1886 again a newly formed Lion’s Head Gold Syndicate dug several shafts on a site on a farm on the mountains slopes, from which samples were taken to Wilkinson’s Mill in Kloof Street to be pulverised and assayed.

An anonymous letter writer wrote to the Cape Times on Thursday 9 September 1886, saying that there is not “the least doubt of gold”.





Credit: Heritage Portal

Small quantities of gold were indeed extracted, enough even to lead to the establishment of the Lion’s Head (Cape Town) Gold Mining Company in December 1887.

After having their samples tested, an analyst declared that the quartz from Lion’s Head did contain a small amount of gold (“one pennyweight to the ton”), and the syndicate excitedly sent off more samples as they wanted the assurance of a totally independent firm of analysts, so several tons of quartz were carefully sealed in bags by a government official and sent off to Germany for assaying.

Unfortunately for the gold-seekers, the results came back with rather disappointing comment saying “there was not an atom of anything resembling the precious metal in the whole of the quartz”, according to an account of the time, “and …it was only so much common rock which had not paid the cost of its shipment”.

The syndicate was eventually liquidated in 1891 and the Cape Town Public Works Committee instructed the Gold Syndicate to fill in the Lion’s Head shaft or fence it off, as it posed a danger to passers-by.

While all mining efforts were given up, the shaft still remained there until 1951, when a firefighter battling a blaze on the mountain nearly fell in, after which the shaft was covered up entirely. Hikers (and gold-seekers) who go up there looking for the mine today won’t find much and as the mountain is now a protected area, there are no hopes of finding any treasures other than nature’s wonderful fauna and flora.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Al


Hooked said:


> *Truck blown over by gale force winds near Somerset West*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/truck-blown-over-by-gale-force-winds-near-somerset-west/
> 9 July 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture: Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> According to Traffic Chief Kenny Africa, the driver has been seriously injured and two passengers who were aboard at the time were injured as well.
> 
> Motorists are being asked to be patient while officials attempt to remove the truck. It is currently lying just off the road on the middle island. Heavy rain is slowing the process down as a cold front has made landfall in the province and is causing widespread rain and wind across the Cape.



Always knew those chip packets are just full of air, this just confirms my suspicions!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*New World Record set in the Mother City*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/new-world-record-set-in-the-mother-city
19 July 2020

"The Mother City has done it! Together, the amazing team at Ladles of Love and caring Capetonians across the city, have managed to break the World Record for most sandwiches made in an hour.

Earlier this week, Ladles of Love made the call for Capetonians to join the cause, order their free sandwich making kit and help break the World Record for most sandwiches made in an hour on Mandela Day.

According to founder Danny Diliberto, the Guinness World Record for most sandwiches made in an hour stood at around 57 000, while the South African record made last year was roughly 107 000 and Ladles of Love was aiming for 125 00 sandwiches in one hour.

Following a huge amount of support from Cape Town residents Ladles of Love excitedly announced the winning tally on their Facebook page.

They didn’t make 125 000 or 200 000, together Cape Town and the dedicated team managed to make 304 583 sandwiches in just one hour, a new Word Record for the Mother City.

While setting a new World Record is one thing, the most important part about the attempt is that hundreds of thousands of hungry people in need were able to eat delicious sandwiches on Mandela Day. The efforts of Ladles of Love an the rest of Cape Town made sure that no one would go hungry.

Capetonians across the city shared their pictures of joining in on the challenge. For a day Cape Town was able to unite to bring joy to those in need."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Tourism march in CT today - smoked out by Police

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Kirstenbosch to reopen to public for outdoor exercise*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/kirstenbosch-to-reopen-to-public-for-outdoor-exercise
31 July 2020

"... Kirstenbosch National Botanical Garden will reopen its doors to the public on Monday, August 3 for outdoor exercise only.

This follows the announcement by the Minister of Environment, Forestry and Fisheries Ms Barbara Creecy on July 30 that all national botanical gardens will be allowed to open on Monday.

In line with Level 3 regulations, Kirstenbosch has implemented strict health protocols, including:
– Screening and contact tracing will be done upon entry
– The wearing of masks in public is mandatory: no mask, no entry
– Visitors will be expected to wear masks at all times while visiting Kirstenbosch
– Picnicking and gathering in social groups are not allowed
– Physical distancing measures will be strictly enforced
– The use of kiddies jungle gym is prohibited
– Limitations of visitor numbers may be imposed

The Kirstenbosch Tea Room, Moyo Kirstenbosch Restaurant, Garden Centre, Bookshops and Giftshops are open. The layouts have changed to reduce the number of customers, and all patrons are required to wear masks, except while eating and drinking ...

Kirstenbosch National Botanical Garden will be open every day from 8am-6pm. To reduce contact, book and pay tickets online at Webtickets."


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town’s COVID-19 plateau remains a mystery*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-towns-covid-19-plateau-remains-a-mystery
31 July 2020

"Health professionals are baffled regarding the Mother City’s current COVID-19 situation. Despite the reopening of the economy paired with a large number of establishments welcoming patrons, Cape Town’s infection rate is plateauing.

Western Cape Health Department Head Keith Cloete says the positive change in the city’s COVID-19 situation could be due to a behavioral change that has set in in the area, but the positive change remains a mystery.

“The assumption is that there are a number of factors and the number of people who get infected was potentially overestimated in the original assumption. Also, there may have been a level of behavioural change setting in, and thus the differential patterns. But I am saying all these things as maybes. There are no definite answers, and the exciting part about this is that we really don’t know,” said Cloete during an update on the province’s pandemic response with Premier Alan Winde.

According to Cloete early signs of the burden of COVID-19 reducing its negative effects on hospitals and lower case mortality rates are already visible.

Even areas previously identified as hotspots are showing signs of stabilisation, with deaths due to COVID-19 dropping.

Active cases have significantly dropped from July 29 to July 30, and numbers dipped from 11 522 active cases to 10 915 active cases alone. Further decline in active cases is expected in the coming days.

The expectation is that Cape Town will have a very different COVID-19 climate by September, with deaths and active cases at an all-time low if the province continues on its current trajectory.

In spite of the Western Cape’s miraculous road to recovery, both Cloete and Winde are urging residents to take the virus seriously over the next 12 to 18 months to ensure no flare-ups occur.

Capetonians and residents of the Western Cape are being asked to stick to the rules now more than ever to ensure the positive change is not lost."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Here’s how much you may be fined for various lockdown crimes*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/heres-how-much-you-may-be-fined-for-various-lockdown-crimes
31 July 2020

"South African Police Service (SAPS) officers are allowed to give someone who has been arrested on suspicion of a less serious crime the option of paying a guilt of admission fine. While this does still go on the arrested individual’s criminal record, the perpetrator does not have to appear in court. This, in turn, alleviates strain on the already overloaded court system.

As reported by BusinessTech, thousands have already paid a guilt of admission fine since lockdown was first instated on March 26.

The fines will differ per region, but this table will provide a basis for what you can expect to pay for breaking different lockdown rules: This is based off the directive for KwaZulu-Natal:



Intentionally making a misrepresentation that any person is infected with COVID-19. R3 000
Failure by a driver or operator of any form of public transport to take reasonable steps to ensure a passenger wears a mask. R1 000
Failure by a manager or owner of a building, place or premises, used by the public to obtain goods or services, to ensure that members of the public wear a mask. R1 000
Failure by an employer to provide every employee with a cloth face mask or allows an employee to perform any duties or enter the premises without a mask. R1 000
Failure by a principal of a school to ensure the relevant authority supplies it with sufficient masks. R500
Convening of an illegal gathering during the national state of disaster. R1 000
Failure to be confined to his or her place of residence from 21pm – 4am daily (it should be noted that the curfew now starts at 10pm). R1 000
Attends or hosts a night vigil. R500
Evicting or causing a person to be evicted from their home under alert Level 3 without court authorisation. R3 000
Holding or arranging an initiation school. R2 000
Failure to keep a place or premises open, normally open to the public, where sporting, cultural, entertainment, leisure, exhibitional, organisational or similar activities should be closed for the duration of the national state of disaster. R3 000
Failure by a bus or taxi service to carry 70% or less of the licensed capacity for provincial travel. R1 000
*There are some offenses that do not have the option of a guilt of admission fine, and these include:*

The sale of tobacco products
The sale and dispensing of liquor
The prohibited transport of liquor
Obstructing, hindering or interfering with law enforcement as they carry out their duties."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*St James Beach colourful bathing huts burn*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/st-james-beach-iconic-colourful-bathing-huts-burn
8 Aug. 2020

"Three of the iconic, colourful bathing boxes at St James Beach have been destroyed in a fire during the early morning of Saturday, August 8... 

Law enforcement spokesperson Wayne Dyason said, at about 1am on the morning of 8 August Law Enforcement officers found 3 of the iconic St James Beach bathing boxes well alight.

“The fire was extinguished by the Fire department. 3 boxes completely gutted and 2 damaged partially. The cause of the fire is unknown,” he said. Investigations into how the fire started are underway.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Starbucks to open first Cape Town shop in a local mall*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/starbucks-in-cape-town-2020-8
22 Aug. 2020

"Its first Cape Town store will be open in Canal Walk in mid-November, the company told Netwerk24. “Several leases” are in place in Cape Town."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

*Tygerberg doctors keep safe from Covid-19; use modified snorkel masks*

https://www.biznews.com/good-hope-project/2020/08/24/covid-19-9?mc_cid=af62096c98&mc_eid=987160d344

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Pollen count surges in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/pollen-count-surges-in-cape-town
28 Aug. 2020

Allergy prone residents may need to stock up on tissues and over-the-counter medication. Pollen counts are increasing across the country, especially in Cape Town and Johannesburg.

Spring is fast approaching, bringing with it the dreaded pollen season. According to the latest reading on The Real Pollen Count, the Mother City’s overall risk for pollen is listed as ‘High’. This means just under 90% of pollen allergy sufferers will experience symptoms. Very allergic patients and asthmatics should limit outdoor activities and keep indoor areas free from wind exposure. 

“Grasses remained low at this sampling site but tree pollen levels increased as significant numbers of cypress were detected. Other flowering trees were low and included plane, oak and pine. Weeds were low and included Artemisia (mugwort) ferns, sorrel and English Plantain. Moulds were low,” explains The Real Pollen Count in the reading for August 28.

Highway Mail reports this pollen season may be especially troublesome for already paranoid residents amid the COVID-19 pandemic. Professor Jonny Peter from the University of Cape Town’s Lung Institute’s Allergy and Immunology Unit reminds residents there is a difference between hay fever and COVID-19.

“Hay fever is activated by airborne allergens, such as pollen, which leads to a runny and itchy nose, scratchy throat, as well as allergic conjunctivitis in the eyes. While COVID-19 and hay fever share certain symptoms, there are some key differences,” Peter tells Highway Mail.

“With COVID-19, fevers, body aches and a headache are common, but these are rarely associated with seasonal allergies. In contrast, an itchy nose or eyes and sneezing signal allergy symptoms and are not common in coronavirus infections.”

Other shared symptoms may include a runny nose or nasal congestion, an intermittent cough, sore throat and fatigue.

“In asthmatics, very high pollen counts may trigger exacerbations, with shortness of breath or difficulty breathing in some individuals. Fortunately, coronavirus does not commonly trigger worsening asthma. If your symptoms do worsen, it’s advisable to consult your doctor especially if you have a known sensitivity to pollen,” added Peter.

He also advised people stay on top of their allergies and treat it with antihistamines, corticosteroid nasal sprays and inhalers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Moon, Jupiter and Saturn conjunction happening this weekend*
https://www.capetownetc.com/events/...and-saturn-conjunction-happening-this-weekend
28 Aug. 2020

"Lovers of the night sky are in for a treat as the Moon, Jupiter and Saturn will appear all together to create a memorable scene this weekend.

The trio will appear only a few degrees apart and will provide the perfect opportunity to gaze upon their beauty, right here in the Mother City.

*According to Time and Date, all three celestial bodies will be perfectly visible from Cape Town. Those wanting to catch the show, however, will have to stay up late or wake up early, with best viewing times on Saturday, August 29 being between 4am and 5.30am.*

A conjunction takes place when astral bodies move closer to one another or the moon, and pair of binoculars or a telescope will assist in your viewing experience.

The moon will be highly illuminated with Jupiter appearing bright as well, while Saturn is much fainter..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Yzerfontein.
Pic by Erna van der Merwe, resident of Yzer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*SANParks announces new dates for free access to its parks*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/free-access-to-sanparks-in-november-2020-2020-9
1 Sept. 2020

"... this year, due to the coronavirus crisis, it has decided to delay SA National Parks Week – which is sponsored by Total South Africa and FNB – to November 16 to 20....

Entry to all parks – except Namaqua National Park and Boulders – will be free, but it doesn’t include free access to accommodation facilities and other tourist activities.

Namaqua National Park and Boulders in Cape Town are excluded from the offer."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*No smoking in public?! Cape Town plans ‘smoke-free city’ – Here’s how they hope to implement it*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2093927...free-city-heres-how-they-hope-to-implement-it
2 Sept. 2020

*"The sale of tobacco products may have been recently unbanned under Level 2 of the lockdown, but now the City of Cape Town is planning a campaign – in conjunction with a global initiative – to move towards a “smoke-free city”…*
This, to tackle ongoing high levels of smoking – one in four women, and one in two men, according to studies.

The City indicated it would join 70 cities around the world in a new partnership as part of a global public health campaign, the Bloomberg Partnership for Healthy Cities...

*“The goal is to create a smoke-free city”*
South African legislators were due to promulgate the National Tobacco Bill in due course. But Badroodien said the City would go further. He explained: “In phase two, we are using similar tactics to create a smoke-free city. According to the South Africa Demographic and Health Survey, 25% of women and 42.9% of men in the Western Cape smoke daily. The goal is to create a smoke-free city through stakeholder engagement, education campaigns and review of internal City policy.

“The City of Cape Town will aim for as many of its buildings as possible to be compliant with the new workplace smoking policy, post intervention.” ...

*The City’s health authorities would focus on three primary tactics to tackle smoking:*
*1. Policy Changes:*
City health and human resources, together with the policy unit, have updated the City’s smoking in the workplace policy. This new document is a framework which aims to discourage smoking, as well as protect non-smokers, while environmental health will also play a role in monitoring compliance to this framework.

*2. Increased enforcement of tobacco legislation:*
Environmental health, and other City departments, have ramped up enforcement of tobacco legislation within the City. Gaps in law enforcement were identified and roles and responsibilities are being defined. During the festive season, activations were held at road blocks and beaches to educate the citizens on the harms of tobacco use.

*3. Media Campaign:*
City health is creating a tobacco awareness campaign, which is both internally and externally focused. The aims of the campaign are to advertise that the City is going smoke-free and to educate the community about the harms of second-hand smoke.”

*Breaking the habit*
Badroodien concluded: “Recent events have forced many people to stub out the habit, but many more are struggling to give up cigarettes as evidenced by the exorbitant prices they were willing to pay for cigarettes. We realise it’s not easy, but the City is doing as much as it can to assist employees and residents to stop smoking.”

Deputy health minister Joe Phaahla was quoted in May as saying that the new bill would allow government to impose a 100% ban on smoking in public areas, _BusinessTech_ reported.

*He said that the government was also moving to identify areas that needed strengthening in terms of legislation, including the regulation of e-cigarettes and related products. [my highlights]*

The current smoking legislation banned smoking in public places, but allowed food and entertainment businesses the right to designate smoking areas, as long as they did not take up more than a quarter of the establishment’s floor space.

Phaahla was quoted as saying they “want to change the 25% allowed smoking in public areas to 100% prohibition of smoking in public areas.”

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

And vaping? Highly unlikely that vaping would be allowed. So how then can I sit outside at a coffee bar and vape? Looks like I'll have to leave CT!!! I need to move close to @Dela Rey Steyn and @M.Adhir, but first I must lose weight, so that when they see me they feel an uncontrollable urge to feed me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town restaurant receives backlash over offensive name*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-restaurant-receives-backlash-over-offensive-name
31 Aug. 2020




"A brand new restaurant has received a lot of negative feedback after its opening weekend because of its controversial name.

Initially called “Floozies Flip and Dip”, the burger and pizza restaurant was called out for choosing to use the derogatory term for sexually active women. The restaurant itself acknowledged this reference, using it as a platform to promote the many options of burgers customers would have.

In now-deleted Facebook and Instagram posts, the restaurant gained over 400 comments, mostly negative. Many of these pointed out the offensive nature of the name and how such terms contribute to the ongoing violence targeted at women in South Africa. Many pointed out that the offensive restaurant name was unveiled the same weekend that people were protesting gender-based violence in the country."

_[My comment: If you need a floozie, this restaurant is 62 Kloof Street, Gardens]_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> And vaping? Highly unlikely that vaping would be allowed. So how then can I sit outside at a coffee bar and vape? Looks like I'll have to leave CT!!! I need to move close to @Dela Rey Steyn and @M.Adhir, but first I must lose weight, so that when they see me they feel an uncontrollable urge to feed me.



@Hooked, I'm like an Indian Aunty/Jewish mother, I will always try to feed you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *Cape Town restaurant receives backlash over offensive name*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-restaurant-receives-backlash-over-offensive-name
> 31 Aug. 2020
> 
> View attachment 206315
> 
> 
> "A brand new restaurant has received a lot of negative feedback after its opening weekend because of its controversial name.
> 
> Initially called “Floozies Flip and Dip”, the burger and pizza restaurant was called out for choosing to use the derogatory term for sexually active women. The restaurant itself acknowledged this reference, using it as a platform to promote the many options of burgers customers would have.
> 
> In now-deleted Facebook and Instagram posts, the restaurant gained over 400 comments, mostly negative. Many of these pointed out the offensive nature of the name and how such terms contribute to the ongoing violence targeted at women in South Africa. Many pointed out that the offensive restaurant name was unveiled the same weekend that people were protesting gender-based violence in the country."
> 
> _[My comment: If you need a floozie, this restaurant is 62 Kloof Street, Gardens]_


Seriously? I would tell those 400 complainants to get a life.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Hooked, I'm like an Indian Aunty/Jewish mother, I will always try to feed you!



I'll wear a red rose to the next Vapecon so that you can identify me @Dela Rey Steyn - and I'll be standing near anything spicy!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*Per-minute electric kick scooter rentals are coming to Cape Town – here’s what we know*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/sas-first-electric-scooters-2020-9
4 Sept. 2020







Photo credit: above article

"Electric Life Rides will be launching SA’s first electric kick scooter rentals in Cape Town – and they'll be available by the minute if you like, or for a month if you prefer.

The scooters are supposed to let you manoeuvre around traffic in a more environmentally friendly fashion, and will be available during September.

The company plans to branch out to the likes of Johannesburg and Durban soon. 

The scooters are tailored specifically for people who want a vehicle at a flat price and without hassle, says Devan Moodley, the company's chief marketing officer.


“If you are a student [on campus] and you need to go from residence to the engineering faculty, all you need is a kick scooter and it is one kilometre away, which is like a minute or two. Why would you need to pay anything longer than that?”

At the the moment, the scooters can only be picked up at The President Hotel in Bantry Bay in Cape Town, and can be used in nearby surrounding areas.

Those who stumble across the scooters can scan a barcode to get to the rental app. You can also go to the website, download the app, register and link your bank card details to buy credits for rides.

Pricing is per minute, with one credit buying you one minute. Electric Life sells credits in different sized bundles, with the per-credit cost dropping the bigger the bundle you buy.

There is also a monthly subscription at R1,980, with unlimited mileage."

To get riders to try the system, every referral of a friend comes with 10 credits, the equivalent of 10 minutes of usage.

Riders must be at least 18, and assume liability for a "processing fee" of nearly R3,000 if they vandalise the scooter – on top of repair costs – or a maximum of nearly R5,000 in damages if they take the scooter out of the designated operating area and it can not be rented to someone else.

They must also be sober, and may not be carrying a backpack or briefcase.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Questions which immediately arise:

How are they are going to prevent these scooters from being stolen?
How can a student rent one, if they are not allowed to carry a backpack or briefcase?
What happens if you buy 30 minutes, but you ride 45 minutes?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...f-africa-fc54564e-3016-4a1b-aabe-1fe6379b33e1

*Tremors felt in Cape Town after 6.2 earthquake south of Africa*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

CTRiaan said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...f-africa-fc54564e-3016-4a1b-aabe-1fe6379b33e1
> 
> *Tremors felt in Cape Town after 6.2 earthquake south of Africa*



I felt it, but I thought it was the Navy doing their night-time training, which happens regularly here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan

Hooked said:


> I felt it, but I thought it was the Navy doing their night-time training, which happens regularly here.


My windows rattled and the neighborhood dogs went crazy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Wish I could read the articles shared here...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

CTRiaan said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...f-africa-fc54564e-3016-4a1b-aabe-1fe6379b33e1
> 
> *Tremors felt in Cape Town after 6.2 earthquake south of Africa*



Felt it in Bothasig, some window rattling and lots of rumbling like far off thunder.
Considering that the deepest humans have drilled is 12.62km (Kola Super deep in Siberia), a 10km deep epicenter is flipping deep.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> I felt it, but I thought it was the Navy doing their night-time training, which happens regularly here.



and we just had another one, 9:12am
Bit milder and shorter, probably a 5.8.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan

blujeenz said:


> and we just had another one, 9:12am
> Bit milder and shorter, probably a 5.8.


http://196.38.235.147:8070/quakeview/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Wish I could read the articles shared here...
> 
> Regards



Why can't you read them, @Raindance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

blujeenz said:


> and we just had another one, 9:12am
> Bit milder and shorter, probably a 5.8.



I didn't feel that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> I didn't feel that one.


I thought it was out in the ocean again, turns out it was a mild one up in Durbanville hills according to @CTRiaan info.
Probably a nothing burger by the time it gets to Yzer.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Why can't you read them, @Raindance?


If not subscribed to them one can not read the articles.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Raindance said:


> If not subscribed to them one can not read the articles.
> 
> Regards


You're thinking of News 24. This one was IOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

blujeenz said:


> I thought it was out in the ocean again, turns out it was a mild one up in Durbanville hills according to @CTRiaan info.
> Probably a nothing burger by the time it gets to Yzer.



"a nothing burger"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Rare Blue Moon on the rise this October*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/blue-moon-on-the-rise-for-halloween
23 Sept. 2020

"The month of ghosts and ghouls just got even spookier. This year, a Blue Moon will light up the night sky on October 31 for the first time in decades.

There are two different definitions of a Blue Moon. Mostly, it refers to the third full moon in a season that has four full moons. This is known as a seasonal Blue Moon, and has nothing to do with the moon actually being blue, but more because it is quite rare.

It is also understood as the second Full Moon in a month with two Full Moons. There are typically *408 seasonal Blue Moons and 456 monthly Blue Moons*, which means that it occurs roughly every two to three years although a seasonal Blue Moon is less frequent that a monthly Blue Moon.

What makes this phenomenon even more special is the fact that it will be *visible to the entire world, not just parts of it, for the first time since World War II in 1944.*

*According to Time and Date, the moon should be visible in Cape Town from 4.49pm. Simply walk out your door and it will be shining in the sky. Mark your calendars!*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> If not subscribed to them one can not read the articles.
> 
> Regards



Don't know about that ... I'm not subscribed to Cape Town etc. - I just read it on FB. Same with anything from IOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> "a nothing burger"



This is what they look like.
Basically a bun with a stuk tomato.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

blujeenz said:


> This is what they look like.
> Basically a bun with a stuk tomato.
> View attachment 208926



Remove the bun and you have a Banting burger!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

*CT dad who lost his job makes motorists smile with witty placards*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2111325...job-makes-motorists-smile-with-funny-placards
8 Oct. 2020



Lusindiso Malgas (Image source: Instagram @sign_diso)

"Using witty placards, a Cape Town dad brought some cheer to people at traffic lights in the vicinity of Table View
Lusisindo Malgas and his signs are a familiar sight at the traffic lights along the R27, which passes through Dolphin Beach, Table View and Sunningdale.

“Need petrol 4 my Porsche”, “Let’s do lunch, u buy” and “Will cut Malema’s hair for R20” are on some of the signs he holds.

Malgas’s upbeat demeanour is also infectious, despite the fact that he lost his job as a packer and misses his children, who had to be sent to their grandmother in the Eastern Cape.

When he realised he would have to beg for money, he decided to add a sprinkle of humour to an otherwise bleak situation.

*How will I survive?*
“When I lost my job, I was like what am I going to do? How am I going to survive? All I know is how to make people laugh and how to talk to people. I had no choice but to work and put food on the table,” he told BackaBuddy.

Many people sleep at one of the intersections he stands at, and some play chess to pass the time or walk through traffic to ask for spare change.

A BackaBuddy campaign to help Malgas, with a fundraising goal of R250 000 for a house in Khayelitsha, was set up with the help of Brendan Cottle who was moved by Malgas’s story.

Cottle explained that Malgas would like to buy a house for himself and his children. He wants to move out of Du Noon because it is not safe there, and relocate to Khayelitsha.

He also hopes to transfer his placard wit to a T-shirt range.

Watch a Quest Films video of Malgas’s story or donate to the fund for his house here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town festive lights switch-on cancelled*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-festive-lights-switch-on-cancelled
18 Oct. 2020

"The City of Cape Town has taken the decision to cancel the annual Festive Lights Switch-on Event for 2020. The iconic free, open air concert draws a crowd of approximately 100 000 people annually and sets the tone for Cape Town’s festive season.

“In light of the COVID-19 pandemic and the extension of the National Disaster Management Act restrictions on the number of people allowed at public gatherings, it was important to pause the event for the safety of all those who would be involved in the concert,” said Mayco Member for Safety and Security JP Smith..."


----------



## Hooked

*Water restrictions lifted in Cape Town from November*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/water-restrictions-lifted-in-cape-town-from-november
20 Oct. 2020

"After months of residents calling for an end to water restrictions following the dams reaching full capacity, the City has officially decided to lift restrictions and lower tariffs from November 1.

The decision was reached on Tuesday, October 20 when the City of Cape Town’s Mayoral Committee (Mayco) unanimously supported the City’s decision to lift water restrictions in Cape Town and to move to the lowest tariff, being the no restriction, water-wise tariff...

*What residents need to know about water tariffs:*

– City water costs on average 4c per litre in comparison to R10 per litre for shop-bought bottled water
– Based on the first 10 500 litres of water used + 15mm meter the average bill will be R411,99 on the no restriction, water-wise tariff. This is compared to R785,38 under the Level 6B tariff at the peak of the drought.

*What residents need to know about the no restriction, water-wise restriction level:*

– The water restrictions are lifted under this level but permanent regulations as outlined in the Water By-law still apply, regardless of the restriction level as Cape Town is situated in a water-scarce region

– For more information about the no restrictions ‘water-wise’ restriction level and the permanent regulations that still apply, please visit: http://www.capetown.gov.za/thinkwater or http://resource.capetown.gov.za/doc... summary table - Comparison of all levels.pdf

More information about the City’s Water Strategy can be found here: http://www.capetown.gov.za/general/cape-town-water-strategy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Hyatt to take over Hilton hotel in Cape Town*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/hyatt-to-open-cape-town-hotel-2020-10
21 Oct. 2020

“The American hotel giant Hyatt will open its first establishment in Cape Town – in the same location abandoned by another US behemoth, Hilton.

In July, the American hotel group Hilton announced that it would stop operating the Hilton Cape Town City Centre hotel in Buitengracht Street, after nine years. It gave up its operating contract and handed the property over to its owner, Millat Properties.

Millat announced on Wednesday that it has entered into an agreement with Hyatt. The hotel group will manage the 137-room property, which will be known as Hyatt Regency Cape Town. Millat has committed to “extensively refurbish” the hotel before it will reopen in December 2020.”

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*3.5-magnitude earthquake felt throughout Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/3-5-magnitude-earthquake-felt-throughout-the-cape-town/
17 Nov. 2020

Residents of the Cape were awakened by a rumbling at around 12.25am on Tuesday [November 17], and it was confirmed shortly after that a 3.5-magnitude Earthquake shook the city.

According to the Earthquake Event Page, the quake hit 41km south of Saldanha, at a depth of 5km. Residents from Paarl, all the way to Tokai and Hout Bay said they felt the shake for at least 10 seconds.

_[My comment: Who felt this? It woke me up but I thought it was the Navy doing night training again and I just went back to sleep. However my brother, who lives just a few kilometres from me, said his house was shaking. This is the second earthquake within a few months. This one occured in my region (Yzerfontein to Saldanha is about 43km). ]_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *3.5-magnitude earthquake felt throughout Cape Town*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/3-5-magnitude-earthquake-felt-throughout-the-cape-town/
> 17 Nov. 2020
> 
> Residents of the Cape were awakened by a rumbling at around 12.25am on Tuesday [November 17], and it was confirmed shortly after that a 3.5-magnitude Earthquake shook the city.
> 
> According to the Earthquake Event Page, the quake hit 41km south of Saldanha, at a depth of 5km. Residents from Paarl, all the way to Tokai and Hout Bay said they felt the shake for at least 10 seconds.
> 
> _[My comment: Who felt this? It woke me up but I thought it was the Navy doing night training again and I just went back to sleep. However my brother, who lives just a few kilometres from me, said his house was shaking. This is the second earthquake within a few months. This one occured in my region (Yzerfontein to Saldanha is about 43km). ]_


My pool cleaner woke me up when turning on at three in the morning. This earthquake that reportedly shook Cape Town must have preferred staying out of Brackenfell.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Groot Constantia Sauvignon Blanc named best in world*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/groot-constantia-sauvignon-blanc-named-best-in-world
1 Dec. 2020

... "Groot Constantia’s 2019 Sauvignon Blanc won the prestigious International Sauvignon Blanc Trophy at the 2020 International Wine Challenge (IWC).

The prestigious competition selects the best wines from around the world. Wines are judged based on their vintage, region and faithfulness to style, according to Groot Constantia. Each winning wine is sampled on three separate occasions by a panel of at least 10 judges, comprised of leading international wine experts.

The entrants to the international awards have to qualify by winning a Gold medal at the IWC. These gold medalists then go head-to-head in a final round of tasting by the judges. From there, trophy winners are chosen...

This year is the first time in 10 years that the world’s best Sauvignon Blanc hasn’t been awarded to either the Loire in France or New Zealand."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*South Africa’s first Green School to open in Cape Winelands*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/south-africas-first-green-school-to-open-in-cape-winelands
24 Nov. 2020

"Green School, a Bali-based environmental school, will open its first South African location in the Western Cape in 2021.

Green School offers a new model of education, focused on the natural environment, engagement with the local community and hands-on experience.

Founded by John Hardy, it was first established in Bali in 2008 and centres on sustainability through the learning environment, curriculum and co-curricular activities. It has since opened locations in New Zealand and Mexico.

“Green School is a special place that has, over the last decade, proven that a new model of education is not only possible, but essential,” reads their website.

“It has taught us that a wall-less environment opens minds in ways no concrete box ever will; that true understanding only comes from hands-on experience instead of remote learning; that an authentic engagement with the local culture and community is incredibly enriching; and shown us time and time again that humanity’s progress starts from a child’s curiosity.”

South Africans Alba and Herman Brandt sent their three daughters to the Bali school, and were so impressed by the standard of education that they decided to establish Green School South Africa. Experienced educator Andy Wood will head the South African branch.

The school is currently being built in the Cape Winelands, and will be powered by its own solar-generated electricity. The campus is situated on eight hectares of land overlooking the mountains between Paarl and Franschhoek, where indigenous and vegetable gardens, orchards and grain fields will serve as outdoor extensions of the classrooms.

Water for the school will be extracted from the river and the borehole will be replenished by rainwater. The carbon and water neutral school will produce more energy than it consumes.

It will open in January 2021, and caters to pre-school students as well as grades 1-8."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*V&A Waterfront launches new drive-in cinema experience*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/va-waterfront-launches-new-drive-in-cinema-experience
24 Nov. 2020

"Ster-Kinekor is pleased to bring back the drive-in option to offer families a great outdoor movie experience from the comfort of your vehicle. The first Ster-Kinekor drive-in experience, in partnership with V&A Waterfront will kick off on Friday, November 27 at 7pm with the screening of new release _Jiu Jitsu._

“We’ve got some of the greatest movies that’ll be lighting up the night-sky (and daytime too, coz that’s how we roll) at the V&A Waterfront in Cape Town. The drive-in cinema will consist of a state- of-the-art LED outdoor movie screen, which will allow us the best picture resolution for the day and night screenings; simply use your car radio to tune into the FM radio frequency and voila, you’re set to go!” the cinema said in a statement.

The ticket price will be a flat rate of R250 per car for new releases and R220 per car for older films, limited to private passenger vehicles only and one passenger per seat. An addition of just R100 will include snacks of popcorn and sodas delivered in sealed bags for health and safety purposes.

“Your snacks can be pre-purchased online with your ticket and will be ready for collection at the venue,” Ster-Kinekor said. “The first screening takes place from Friday, November 27 at 7pm, and additional screenings are scheduled on Saturdays at 3pm and 7pm, Sundays at 2pm and 6pm as well as Thursdays and Fridays at 7pm throughout the festive season.”

There are movies for everyone – kids and family films include _Scoob, The Incredibles, Toy Story _and the new release _100% Wolf_.

“For others who like some action we’ve got _Avengers: Infinity War _and _Jiu Jitsu _starring Nicolas Cage and Frank Grillo – a new action Sci-Fi movie about an ancient order of expert jiujitsu fighters who face vicious alien invaders in a battle for Earth every six years,” Ster-Kinekor said.

Details on the movie line-ups will be posted on www.sterkinekor.com.

For more information visit www.sterkinekor.com or sterkinekor.mobi.

For all queries, call Customer Care on 0861-Movies (668 437)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Ten Cape beaches awarded Blue flag status*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/ten-cape-beaches-awarded-blue-flag-status
30 Nov. 2020

"The Mother City boasts beautiful beaches wherever you turn, and ten of them have just been honoured for their excellence. Ten Cape beaches have been awarded Blue Flag status by the Wildlife and Environment Society of South Africa (WESSA), thanks to their internationally accredited standards and facilities.

Following a national audit of beaches submitted for assessment by each local municipality, WESSA used 33 criteria to determine if each beach meets the level of service excellence required for Blue Flag recognition.

Each beach is measured in four categories: Environmental Education and Awareness, Water Quality, Environmental Management, and Safety Services. The individual criteria allow for an in-depth analysis of a variety of areas of competence, which include:

– Universal access (for the disabled, elderly and mothers with young children)
– Control of domestic animals (such as dogs on beaches)
– Availability of interpretive signage
– Effective waste management

*The following City beaches have qualified to fly the Blue Flag this season:*
– Bikini Beach
– Camp’s Bay
– Clifton fourth beach
– Fish Hoek
– Llandudno
– Melkbosstrand
– Mnandi
– Muizenberg
– Strandfontein
– Silwerstroom
In addition to the 10 beaches that received Blue Flag status, the City of Cape Town received a special 10-year award recognition for Silwerstroom’s strand.

The Blue Flag Season will run from December 1, 2020 to January 31, 2021 for Bikini Beach, Clifton Fourth beach, Fish Hoek, Llandudno, Melkbosstrand, Mnandi and Silwerstroom.

Camps Bay, Muizenberg and Strandfontein will have an extended season until March 31, 2021. The Blue Flag applicable times at all of these beaches is from 10am to 6pm daily..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.capetownmagazine.com/solar-eclipse

"If you’re in Cape Town on 14 December 2020, you’ll be able to observe a partial solar eclipse for the first time since 2017. While we’ll only be able to see a partial solar eclipse, a total solar eclipse will be visible in Pucón, Chile. The event where the moon lines up perfectly between Earth and the sun, referred to as “totality”, will last for approximately 126 seconds and will be available to the world via live stream. 

*WHAT TIME IS THE 2020 SOLAR ECLIPSE IN CAPE TOWN?*
The partial solar eclipse in Cape Town will last for one hour and one minute starting at 6:51pm. The visible partial eclipse will reach its peak at 7:43pm creating a crescent shape out of the sun. It will end 10 minutes later at 7:53pm when the sun sets in its partially eclipsed state.

*WHERE TO WATCH THE PARTIAL SOLAR ECLIPSE IN CAPE TOWN? *
Since the solar eclipse will be happening during the later part of the evening, we suggest heading to your favourite sunset spot to really take it in. You can hike Lion’s Head or Kloof Corner Ridge, drive up Signal Hill, or grab your swimming costume and picnic blanket, and head out to Camps Bay and Bloubergstrand beaches for a seaside viewing experience.

*IMPORTANT SAFETY TIPS FOR SOLAR ECLIPSES*
Never look directly at the sun without adequate protection, even during a partial eclipse. It will do permanent damage to your eyes. Please make sure that you get your hands on a pair of ISO-certified eclipse glasses so that you can safely watch the event."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*South African paraplegic athlete completes 8km Robben Island swim*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...egic-athlete-completes-8km-robben-island-swim
21Dec. 2020


"Alwyn Uys has just become the first paraplegic athlete to conquer the grueling 8km Robben Island to Blouberg ocean crossing.

On December 11, Uys bravely made the 8km journey through the choppy seas, after a tough 12 weeks of training. He set off at about 6am, and was accompanied by his trainer Keith Jansen in a support boat. Jansen was on hand to monitor and feed Uys every 30 minutes. He completed the trip in three hours and three minutes.

“In the ocean, you are at the mercy of all the elements,” Uys told the Daily Maverick. “I thought I’d be okay, but there was a strong current and I had to fight against [it] the whole time,” said Uys.

At about the 5km mark, the current was its strongest and Uys felt as if he was standing still, forcing him to work even harder. Uys also struggled to retain body heat, meaning the risk of hypothermia was high in the 16° waters.

Uys grew very demoralised throughout the swim, but pushed through to complete the tough journey.
Back in 2014, Uys (36) narrowly escaped death after being involved in a motor vehicle accident that left him paralysed from the waist down. While this could be enough to deter anyone, Uys decided to make the most of his accident and push to become even stronger despite his disability.

“I remember waking up next to the side of the road, everything was blurry but I could make out a figure standing over me telling me to lay still. I tried to get up, but there was just nothing, no movement from the chest down. Just a fiery pain throughout my body, as I got crushed by my car rolling over me,” Uys told Good Things Guy.

“Maybe, just maybe, everything of my past was preparing me for this life I am living now, disabled yes, but only physically. I realised that to fully embrace this new life and everything that it held for me, I had to let go of my past, of what happened to me and leap into the unknown of this new life, and what a life it has proven to be.”

Uys is no stranger to being a trailblazer. In June 2019, he became the first paraplegic South African to complete a half Ironman and in June 2020 he became the first male para-athlete in the world to do the virtual Comrades in a racing wheelchair.

While many other people with disabilities have completed the Robben Island to Blouberg swim, Uys is the first paraplegic to do so.

Up next, Uys will focus on completing the full Ironman in 2021.

Uys’ upcoming documentary “Against All Odds” captures his intense training and Robben Island swim. The documentary is expected to be released in late 2021."


----------



## Hooked

*‘Only in Melkbos’ car video leaves many confused*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/only-in-melkbos-car-video-leaves-many-confused
19 Dec. 2020




"In the most bizarre video shared on a few Facebook Cape Town groups and Twitter on Friday, December 18 – a driver is videoed trying to get a Zippy Smart Car up a flight of stairs. The incident allegedly unfolded in Melkbos, but there are few details to find out more about what exactly transpired, and why the driver was so persistent in the quest to get the car up the stairs.

A woman holds on to the gate, casually talking on her cellphone, with no regard to what is happening right next to her. In a picture also shared on the comments section in one of the posts, you can see a man posing with what looks like the very same car in the video. This time he is smiling about his accomplishment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town International Jazz Festival postponed to 2022*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/cape-town-international-jazz-festival-postponed-to-2022
31 Dec. 2020

"The Cape Town International Jazz Festival has been postponed to 2022 because of the second wave of COVID-19 infections.

“We were optimistic that we would be able to host the festival again in 2021. Sadly, we find ourselves in the midst of a dreaded second wave of Covid-19 infections, the impact of which, by all accounts, will be felt deep into 2021. It is for this reason that we have decided to postpone the festival to 2022,” said CTIJF Festival Director, Billy Domingo to IOL, in the wake of the postponement..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape confirms 35 cases of mysterious child illness*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/western-cape-confirms-35-cases-of-mysterious-child-illness/
14 Dec. 2020

"A mysterious child illness called multi-system inflammatory syndrome in children (MIS-C) has been reported across the Western Cape. According to the provincial Health Department, there have been 35 confirmed cases since June.

MIS-C in children is a condition that causes inflammation in different parts of the body like the heart, lungs, kidneys, brain, skin, eyes, or gastrointestinal organs, according to the Center for Disease Control (CDC).

When it first began emerging in late April/early May, MISC-C or IMS-TS was initially compared to Kawasaki-disease and toxic-shock syndrome. However, studies have revealed it is a new, distinct illness of its own.

In May, the CDC officially announced that MIS-C and COVID-19 are linked.

While accurate numbers for private centres and other state hospitals are not readily available, Chris Scott, an associate professor at the Red Cross War Memorial Children’s Hospital and Paediatric Rheumatology’s head of division confirms that Tygerberg Hospital is facing roughly 35 cases. The cases range in severity.

The CDC warns that MISC-C can be serious and even deadly in children, but most who are diagnosed will recover with medical care. Symptoms to look out for in your child include:

– persistent fever
– irritability or sluggishness
– severe abdominal pain
– diarrhoea
– vomiting
– rash
– red or pink eyes
– enlarged lymph node gland on one side of the neck
– red cracked lips or red tongue
– swollen hands and feet

The University of Cape Town’s (UCT) Faculty of Health Sciences have joined forces with other paediatric specialists to gather and analyse data to help understand the illness better."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*This apartment on Clifton could be yours for R170 million*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/insider-the-r170-million-clifton-apartment-2021-1
10 Jan. 2021




_[Pics of interior on above site]_

"At an asking price of R170 million this is now the most expensive home listed in South Africa, say estate agents RE/MAX Living: a two-level apartment in a building nestled into the side of a cliff above a Clifton beach.

It comes with five bedrooms, as long as you are willing to sacrifice the gym, parking for seven cars, direct access to the beach, and security shutters that will seal it up at the touch of a button.

If that sounds good, just keep in mind that it will cost you some R90,000 per month, after the purchase price, to pay for the building levy and the rates and taxes on your seaside home.

The apartment is the Eventide building, completed by design firm SAOTA in 2009..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Covid cancellation: After 20 years, there'll be no mass wedding on Robben Island this Valentine's Day*
https://www.news24.com/w24/style/br...-robben-island-this-valentines-day-20210125-2
25 Jan. 2021

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*LISTEN | First recording of South African killer whale 'singing'*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...africa-from-a-chatty-male-in-false-bay-2021-1
27 Jan. 2021

"The sounds of a "chatty" killer whale have been recorded in South Africa for the first time, off Fish Hoek in False Bay on Tuesday.

The sounds were captured by researchers Tess Gridley and Simon Elwen from Sea Search, a non-profit based in Muizenberg that focuses on research and conservation of marine mammals along the coasts of South Africa and Namibia. The pair were tipped off by local whale watchers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Parvovirus on a high in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/parvovirus-on-a-high-in-cape-town
28 Jan. 2021

"The Animal Welfare Society is warning dog owners to be extra careful, as there has been a notable increase in parvovirus cases.

The canine parvovirus is a highly contagious viral illness that affects dogs. It spreads through the faeces of infected dogs and is often fatal. Common symptoms of an infected dog include vomiting, diarrhea (with a very distinct smell), lethargy, and loss of appetite.

Parvovirus breeds in warm temperatures, making summer a perfect environment.

The virus is so potent that it is able to be carried and transmitted by unwitting third party vectors via the soles of their shoes or clothing. All dogs and puppies are at risk regardless of demographics, and all pet owners are strongly urged to vaccinate their pets and to be extra vigilant.

Any dog or puppy displaying any symptoms or that appears to be ‘off colour’ should be seen by a veterinarian without delay. A snap-test will quickly confirm whether or not the pet has parvovirus."

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Table Mountain Killer sentenced to two life sentences and 33 years in jail*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/table-mountain-killer-sentenced-to-33-years
28 Jan. 2021

"The Western Cape High Court sentenced Blessing Bveni, also known as the Table Mountain Killer, to two life sentences and 33 years imprisonment on Thursday, January 28. This follows his reign of terror around the Silvermine Nature Reserve from 2017 to 2018 where he attacked hikers, cyclists, a woman and two children.

His modus operandi was the same. He attacked unsuspecting victims around the Silvermine Nature Reserve near Fish Hoek, and robbed them of their valuables. Some of the victims were brutally stabbed without any provocation.

This spate of attacks and robberies resulted in the deaths of Ian McPherson and Douglas Notten, an attempted murder and robbery with aggravating circumstances of Malcolm Eesterhuizen, assault with intent to cause grievous bodily harm on David Bucklow, robbery with aggravating circumstances of Megan Steel and Damian Steel and robbery with aggravating circumstances of Julia Notten.

The court convicted the 33-year old Zimbabwean national on all ten counts... "


He was sentenced to two years imprisonment for assault with intent to cause grievous bodily harm on David Bucklow, seven years for robbery with aggravating circumstances of Megan Steel, three years for robbery with aggravating circumstances of Damian Steel, three years for robbery with aggravating circumstances of Julia Notten, life imprisonment for the robbery with aggravating circumstances of Douglass Notten, 18 years for attempted murder and robbery with aggravating circumstances of Malcolm Eesterhuizen and life imprisonment for robbery with aggravating circumstances and murder of Ian McPherson. The sentences will run concurrently.

Delivering the sentence, Judge Judith Cloete said: “The deceased, Notten and McPherson, were subjected to brutal, frenzied attacks with the clear purpose of making sure they would not survive. Both must have died in agony. The evidence established that the accused planned the attacks and either stalked his victims or at the least preyed on defenceless people in fairly remote areas, knowing full well that they would find it very difficult to call for help.

“He thus appears to be a cruel and cold-hearted individual. He shows no remorse. The sequence of the crimes shows that his level of brutality quickly escalated, moving from two assaults with intent to cause grievous bodily harm to armed robberies, murder, a near murder and a further murder.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Stellenbosch vying to become first municipality without load shedding*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/st...come-first-municipality-without-load-shedding
29 Jan. 2021

"Stellenbosch Municipality is investigating ways to secure their own electricity supply and become the first town to be load shedding free. This comes after a change in legislation in October 2020 made it possible for municipalities to start investigating how they can generate their own electricity...

The municipality submitted a request to commence with an investigation into the use and generation of alternate electricity supply on Thursday [January 27].

The decision means Stellenbosch may potentially become the first municipality in the country to eliminate load shedding after the promulgation of the Electricity Regulation Act Regulations in October 2020..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Five SA matrics off on “adventure of a lifetime” in Antarctica*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/five-sa-matrics-off-on-adventure-of-a-lifetime-in-antarctica
28 Jan. 2021

"Ayakha Melithafa, from the Centre of Science and Technology (COSAT) in Khayelitsha, is one of five matric students from the class of 2020 who left Cape Town on Wednesday [January 27] on an all-expenses-paid educational adventure in Antarctica with pioneering explorer Riaan Manser and a team from Stellenbosch University.

Matrics in Antarctica (MIA), founded by Manser, is a competition open to every single matric student in South Africa from which five lucky matrics were chosen to go on an educational adventure of a lifetime to Antarctica.

They will fly out to Antarctica with the Antarctica Logistics Centre International (ALCI) and spend five days on the virtually uninhabited continent.

In order to win and secure their place on the trip, entrants were asked this question: ‘If saving nature and the environment is a world problem – how can YOU help? What can you do in your own hometown that you believe will make a positive impact on the planet and possibly Antarctica?’

The five winners, chosen from more than 3000 entries from across South Africa, are:

– Ayakha Melithafa from the Centre of Science and Technology in the Western Cape

– Thea J Earnest from Mountview Secondary School in KwaZulu Natal

– Kelby Barker from Diocesan School for Girls in Eastern Cape

– Cobus Burger from Hoërskool Duineveld in the Northern Cape

– Boiketlo Lamula from Sedaven High School in Gauteng

The matriculants and Manser, along with a group of distinguished professors from Stellenbosch University led by Professor Jonathan Jansen, left for the icy continent on Wednesday after a nine-day isolation at the Table Bay Hotel in Cape Town.

Once they arrive, they will partake in a variety of activities, scientific experiments, and survival lessons. They will even take the chance of *setting a new Guinness World Record* for the fastest 100-metre sprint on the continent.

“This is going to be a *groundbreaking expedition* during the five days there in terms of data gathering. These five bright kids will get an intimate, first-hand understanding of Antarctica,” Manser told the Cape Argus."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*SA couple's crayons for different skin colours are now selling out in stores around the world*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...selling-out-in-stores-around-the-world-2021-2
3 Feb. 2021

"A husband and wife team from Cape Town launched a set of children’s crayons that better represent human skin colours - and through word of mouth sales and a surprisingly large following on Instagram, they’ve sold tens of thousands of packs both via their website, and in stores in South Africa and abroad.

Colour Me Kids was borne out of teacher Kylee Faure’s frustration with the limited learning aid options in South Africa - and in particular with regards to crayons that came in colours representative only of a small selection of skin tones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Damage and crack found around circumference of Koeberg Power Station*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/da...around-circumference-of-koeberg-power-station
12 Feb. 2021

"A new report released by Eskom reveals that the concrete of the containment buildings at the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station has been damaged by 40 years of exposure to sea air. At one stage, the concrete containment dome was found to have cracked around the entire 110-meter circumference, according to the Koeberg Alert Alliance (KAA).

This building surrounds the reactor buildings and is designed to contain the escape of radioactive steam or gas in the event of an emergency..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *Damage and crack found around circumference of Koeberg Power Station*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/da...around-circumference-of-koeberg-power-station
> 12 Feb. 2021
> 
> "A new report released by Eskom reveals that the concrete of the containment buildings at the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station has been damaged by 40 years of exposure to sea air. At one stage, the concrete containment dome was found to have cracked around the entire 110-meter circumference, according to the Koeberg Alert Alliance (KAA).
> 
> This building surrounds the reactor buildings and is designed to contain the escape of radioactive steam or gas in the event of an emergency..."


Sleep well kids. Eksdom will have us all glowing in the dark so load shedding will no longer bother us. I know, lets appoint another seven general managers to f it up completely.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Kirstenbosch to introduce dual pricing from April*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/kirstenbosch-to-introduce-dual-pricing-from-april
19 Feb. 2021

"... From April 1, 2021 Kirstenbosch will implement dual pricing for non-South African and South African residents visiting the Garden..

Kirstenbosch National Botanical Garden entry fees from April 1, 2021

– Non-South African Residents of 18 years and older: R200
– South African Residents of 18 years and older (with ID): R80
– Students from a South African institute (with student card): R45
– Scholars/Learners (6 – 17 years): R25
– Children under 6 years: Free
– BotSoc members (with membership card): Free
– South African residents over the age of 60 (with ID): Free on Tuesdays except on public holidays..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Ostrich enjoys cool waters of Cape Point beach*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ostrich-enjoys-cool-waters-of-cape-point-beach
16 Feb. 2021





"Those who visited Cape Point beach on Sunday, February 14 were treated to the amusing sight of an ostrich walking into the water to cool off on the hot day.

Speaking to Cape Town Etc, beachgoer and eyewitness Kayleigh Tuck said: “It’s quite normal to see ostriches at Cape of Good Hope and Olifantbos – as it is within a reserve – but it was a bit bizarre that this one went into the ocean.” She started taking pictures of the ostrich on her camera as she saw it was going to get into the water, said Tuck."

_[My comment: We often see ostriches casually strolling along the road here in Yzerfontein, helping themselves to people's gardens - much to their dismay sometimes - but I've never seen one going into the sea.]_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

And in my town we frequently see ostriches casually strolling down the road.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

One of our residents asked on FB why Yzerfontein is always cooler than Langebaan and Melbosstrand. The reply that was given is that there are only two towns (Yzer and Saldanha) on the West Coast where the South Eastern blows in over the sea and brings in the cool sea air.

Interesting!

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*10 pet-friendly restaurants – pawfect!*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/10-pet-friendly-restaurants-around-cape-town
9 March 2021

*FoodBarn (Noordhoek):*
This lovely restaurant not only has good food but provides water, along with doggy treats for your bundles of joy. They also offer a grassy outdoor area where dogs can play and get to know each other.

*Rhodes Memorial Restaurant and tea garden (Newlands):*
A spectacular view of the Atlantic and Indian oceans just for you and your pooch. This is a perfect spot to visit after a morning or afternoon hike.
*
Massimo’s (Hout Bay):*
An Italian setting with some awesome pizza, Massimo’s are pet-friendly and offer dogs a bowl of fresh water while they wait outside. Four-pawed guests are welcome to join you inside if they are well behaved.

*Lighthouse Cafe (Simon’s Town):*

A seaside restaurant for surf-lovers and shaggy doggo’s where fresh air, fantastic food, and sandy shores are all on offer. 

*Espresso.Kom (Kommetjie):*
Famous for their breakfast and coffee, visit this seaside suburb with the whole family. No floof left behind!

*Cafe Paradiso (Kloof Street, Cape Town):*
Indulge in some freshly baked bread at one of Madame Zingara’s restaurants while your dogs enjoy a fabulous courtyard area. The courtyard only accommodates a certain number of pups, so call ahead and book to be safe.

*Oude Wellington Restaurant (Wellington):*
Take a road trip with your pooch and experience one of Cape Town’s most loved farm-style locations. There are 31 hectares of vineyards, horse paddocks, and bamboo hideaways for you and your pets to explore.

*Warwick Wine Estate (Stellenbosch):*
Enjoy a lovely meal and a refreshing glass of wine, while your companion checks out the scene. From forest courtyards to multiple open lawns, this is the perfect paradise for your pooch to roam.

*Die Damhuis Restaurant (Melkbosstrand):*
You and your family will feel right at home here, with South African cuisine and delectable seafood on the menu. Pooches are welcome to hang around and enjoy views of Table Mountain and Robben Island.


*The Dock in the Bay (Gordon’s Bay):*
Enjoy a cocktail and a good meal with a magnificent sunset, all while your fur babies mingle. A perfect social setting for those who love to get together with friends.
*

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*“Lanseria Airport of Cape Town”*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/bi...urn-fistantekraal-airport-into-capes-lanseria
9 March 2021

Billionaire Rob Hersov plans to build the “Lanseria Airport of Cape Town”.

Where will this airport be situated, you may ask? Just 14 kilometers northeast of Durbanville, at the Fisantekraal Airport. This airport has been around since the 1940s and is 150 hectares large.

The Fisantekraal Airport first featured four runways. While all are still visible from overhead, only two are currently in use. According to reports by Moneyweb, the airfield was transferred to the local municipality in the 1960s and sold to a private owner in 1993.

Hersov pals to rename it to the “Cape Winelands Airport” and hopes it will compete with Cape Town International Airport.

As it is “conveniently located approximately half-way between the Cape Town CBD and Paarl”, Hersov believes it is the best site to launch Cape Town’s second commercial airport."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*CAPE TOWN RESORTS + CAMPSITES ARE BACK IN BUSINESS*

Read here

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Former paralympian to climb Table Mountain for charity*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/former-paralympian-to-climb-table-mountain-for-charity
15 March 2020

"Christaan Theart, a former paralympic athlete and hiker of note will hike up Table Mountain in April to raise funds for charity. 

Theart was born with polio, but that has never stopped him from doing the sports he loves. In 1981, he received his Springbok colours for swimming and table tennis, his daughter Nicolene van der Mescht shared on Facebook....

On Valentine’s day this year, Theart climbed Lion’s Head with his crutches. It took him only 3.5 hours to get to the top, and 2.5 hours to get down, a time not to be sniffed at. 

Now, he wants to take his adventures to the next level. “I cannot walk without my crutches, but it certainly doesn’t stop me,” he told IOL. He hopes to raise money for an organisation that supports people living with polio."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*“My Octopus Teacher” nominated for an Oscar!*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...us-teacher-in-the-running-for-an-oscar-ready/
16 March 2021

"Cape Town has done it again. The heartwarming documentary “My Octopus Teacher” is in the running for an Academy Award in the Documentary Feature-category.

The doccie follows filmmaker Craig Foster as he free dives nearly every single day in False Bay. He establishes a close connection with a female octopus and follows her life cycle, learning invaluable information about this creature’s underwater world while dealing with his own emotional journey.

It’s directed by Pippa Ehrlich and James Reed, two people who can be immensely proud. “My Octopus Teacher” already has a string of accolades to its name: two awards at the Critics’ Choice Documentary Awards (CCDA), the Grand Teton Award at the Jackson Wild Media Awards and the Best Feature Film award at the EarthX film festival.

Fingers crossed it they will soon be able to add an Oscar to that list.

The 93rd Academy Awards will be hosted on April 26, 2021."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Covid-19 cost WC government R1bn per wave – Finance MEC*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2215207...-cost-wc-government-r1bn-per-wave-finance-mec
17 March 2021

"The Western Cape government says it has a R2,17 billion “war chest” to defeat Covid-19 in the province.
Finance MEC David Maynier also revealed that each Covid-19 wave had cost the province R1 billion so far...

The R2,17 billion “war chest” comes amid 11 363 deaths linked to Covid-19 complications so far in the province.

Out of that budget, R325,6 million has been allocated for the rollout of up to 5,1 million vaccines in the Western Cape.

The department also allocated R75 million for the procurement of vaccinations which may be spent for up to 500 000 single shot vaccines for the province.

R832 million would be used to respond to a possible third wave, which included spending on rapidly expanded testing, personal protective equipment, oxygen and critical care capacity...

A further R20 million was budgeted for communications on the benefits of being vaccinated.

The Western Cape’s Covid-19 “war chest” was made up of the R1,08 billion contribution against Covid-19 from national government, matched with a R1,09 billion contribution by the Western Cape.

Maynier said R100 million would also go towards providing humanitarian relief for people who had lost their jobs and could not make ends meet.

In the meantime, still on the health front, the province made R99 million available over the medium term for the home delivery of chronic medication and R10 million over the medium term to provide tele-health services.

Maynier said the province planned to spend R72,3 billion in 2021/22, R72,6 billion in 2022/23 and R72,7 billion in 2023/24.

However, he said the national government “owe a lot of people a lot of money” and was cutting expenditure to reduce the fiscal deficit to pay down staggering levels of national debt in South Africa..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*6 Municipalities moving off the grid revealed*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/6-municipalities-moving-off-the-grid-revealed/
18 March 2021

"... In the 2021 Budget Address, the MEC announced a total package of R217.83 billion over the medium term in the Western Cape. This breaks down to R72.39bn in 2021/22, R72.68 bn in 2022/23 and R72.77bn in 2023/24 in the Western Cape.

He explained over the medium term, the province will spend R48.8 million to beat load shedding.

The six candidate municipalities participating are:

Drakenstein Municipality
Mossel Bay Municipality
Overstrand Municipality
Saldanha Bay Municipality
Stellenbosch Municipality
Swartland Municipality

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*UCT ranks in top 10 for higher education institutions in the developing world*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/uc...ucation-institutions-in-the-developing-world/
18 March 2021

"The University of Cape Town was recently named in the top 200 higher education institutions in the developing world, according to the latest report from the Times Higher Education Emerging Economies Rankings 2021.

In fact, UCT managed to rank 10th place on list on the list, which is quite impressive when you take into account the other institutions on the list.

In terms of how the ranking actually works, according to Times Higher Education, the Emerging Economies University Rankings 2021 includes only institutions in countries classified by the London Stock Exchange’s FTSE Group as “advanced emerging”, “secondary emerging” or “frontier”.

Taking the top spot on the list was Tsinghua University in China, followed by Peking University and Zhejiang University, both also located in China.

UWC wasn’t the only institution to do Cape Town proud. Stellenbosch University also made the list, ranking in at the 23rd and beating out the likes of HSE University from Russia and China’s Sun Yat-sen University..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *UCT ranks in top 10 for higher education institutions in the developing world*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/uc...ucation-institutions-in-the-developing-world/
> 18 March 2021
> 
> "The University of Cape Town was recently named in the top 200 higher education institutions in the developing world, according to the latest report from the Times Higher Education Emerging Economies Rankings 2021.
> 
> In fact, UCT managed to rank 10th place on list on the list, which is quite impressive when you take into account the other institutions on the list.
> 
> In terms of how the ranking actually works, according to Times Higher Education, the Emerging Economies University Rankings 2021 includes only institutions in countries classified by the London Stock Exchange’s FTSE Group as “advanced emerging”, “secondary emerging” or “frontier”.
> 
> Taking the top spot on the list was Tsinghua University in China, followed by Peking University and Zhejiang University, both also located in China.
> 
> UWC wasn’t the only institution to do Cape Town proud. Stellenbosch University also made the list, ranking in at the 23rd and beating out the likes of HSE University from Russia and China’s Sun Yat-sen University..."


As opposed to a few decades back when it featured in the top 50 in the developed world...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*South African farm-style cafe and deli opens in Hong Kong*
https://www.capetownetc.com/events/food/south-african-farm-style-cafe-and-deli-opens-in-hong-kong
29 March 2021

Hong Kong has its first dedicated biltong bar, thanks to three professional athletes who collectively made it come to life and named it *Chief’s Blend*.

According to *Good Things Guy*, Chief’s Blend is a collaboration between *Biltong Chief* (owned by Matt Rosalie and Dylan Rogers) and *Blend & Grind* (owned by Johny Rees).

The trio call it an upmarket South African farm-style cafe and deli.

Rosslee, Rogers and Rees joined forces while playing rugby at different stages of their careers. After many years of working together on the field, the three decided to come up with what has now become Hong Kong’s hottest new cafe.

“Rosslee and Rogers grew up in South Africa and met while playing rugby at the University of Cape Town. Rees, who is originally from England, met them on the pitch playing for the Hong Kong national 15s squad, and the three have been good friends ever since,” the report says.

Chief’s Blend has the first and only dedicated biltong bar in Hong Kong, bringing a uniquely South African experience and atmosphere to the city. And the locals are loving it!

“It has the first, and only dedicated biltong bar in Hong Kong, giving you a unique South African experience and atmosphere,” the cafe’s *website* states.

The cafe also offers farm-style delicacies, specialty coffee, craft beer, small-batch South African wines and delicious grab-and-go hot foods, making this a unique Hong Kong offering."


----------



## Hooked

*Baker helps woman deliver baby inside her car*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2218456...aker-helps-woman-deliver-baby-insider-her-car
29 March 2021

"A Cape Town croissant baker had to switch off the stove and put on her midwife cap when she had to help a mother in distress deliver her baby inside her car on Friday morning.
According to the 23-year-old baker, Sam van Staden, it was around 07:30 while she was baking, when her manager called the staff to assist a couple that had an emergency outside their bakery in Kalk Bay.

“When I went outside, I realised that the woman in the car was ready to have a baby,” Van Staden told News24.

She said that her first instinct was to advise them to rush to the hospital, however when she saw the baby’s head peeking out, she had to act quickly.

“I asked the lady’s husband to assist with taking off her clothes,” she said.

“Surprisingly I was very calm during the ordeal,” she explained.

The Ohana Cafe baker said that her focus was making sure that the mother and the baby were safe.

“I’ve never had to do this before, but with my experience as a mother of a two-year-old, I knew that once the baby starts crowning, it shouldn’t stay in the birth canal for too long,” she said.

After a few pushes from the mother-to-be, Van Staden helped to deliver a healthy baby boy.

“The mother couldn’t stop shouting, it’s a boy, it’s a boy,” she said giggling.

According to the multi-talented baker, the baby looked healthy and emergency services arrived 15 minutes after the baby was born and transported both mother and baby to hospital."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*The City has proposed that the Cape Town cargo port be relocated Saldanha.*
https://www.capetalk.co.za/articles...town-cargo-port-to-saldanha-due-to-high-winds

"The City of Cape Town's mayco member for transport Felicity Purchase says that high winds are often preventing or delaying activity in the harbour, causing setbacks for the local economy.

In a statement issued last week, Purchase announced that she's requested a meeting with Portnet, the national ports authority, to discuss the proposed move.

She's called on Pornet to investigate the viability of the move and consider alternative options for a container port.

Purchase has also advised that Portnet should not move ahead with plans to expand the port at its current Cape Town location.

Purchase said that, "The need seems to be more and more evident for moving the container port out of Cape Town... or at least doing Saldanha also as a container port."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town opens its second EV charging station in Somerset West*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-opens-its-second-ev-charging-station-in-somerset-west/
30 March 2021

"Eat your heart out Elon Musk, the city of Cape Town has opened its second Electric Vehicle (EV) charging station, situated in the parking area of the Somerset West Civic Centre...

The City of Cape Town selected the Bellville Civic Centre and Somerset West Civic Centre as the locations for the first charging stations because of their convenience, safety and visible locations. The EV Chargers were donated to the City by the United Nations Industrial Development Organisation (UNIDO)..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *Cape Town opens its second EV charging station in Somerset West*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-opens-its-second-ev-charging-station-in-somerset-west/
> 30 March 2021
> 
> "Eat your heart out Elon Musk, the city of Cape Town has opened its second Electric Vehicle (EV) charging station, situated in the parking area of the Somerset West Civic Centre...
> 
> The City of Cape Town selected the Bellville Civic Centre and Somerset West Civic Centre as the locations for the first charging stations because of their convenience, safety and visible locations. The EV Chargers were donated to the City by the United Nations Industrial Development Organisation (UNIDO)..."


Bellville (AKA Abuja South) civic centre safe? Only if you are a prostitute and at daytime, maybe...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*CapeNature offers 30% holiday discount for South African citizens! [60+]*
https://www.capetownetc.com/outdoor...0-holiday-discount-for-south-african-citizens
1 April 2021

If you’re a South African resident in possession of a valid ID, and you’re 60 or older, you qualify for CapeNature’s senior citizen discount of 30% off all self-catering and camping facilities.

Visit their site: *https://www.capenature.co.za/senior-citizen-discount/*

CapeNature’s destinations offer a wide selection of prime camping locations inclusive of pop-up tents in unspoilt wilderness areas, basic amenities for campervan/caravan parking, spacious wooden decks for convenience, and luxury tented glamping campsites. The self-catering accommodation is hidden along coastal towns, forest escapes and majestic mountains. The eco-cabins are authentic, natural and a touch of chic finishes and amenities.

Be spoilt for choice, so with a shortlist of *five most visited locations* by senior citizens for you to choose from.
*
Rocherpan Nature Reserve situated just outside Veldriff on the West Coast*
Rocherpan is a coastal nature reserve teeming with birds and colourful wildflowers. The reserve lies 25km north of Velddrif on the Cape West Coast, consists largely of a seasonal vlei that is usually dry between March and June.This reserve allows guests to watch water birds wade peacefully in the pan, or simply staring out at the icily beautiful Atlantic Ocean. Rocherpan boasts an impressive variety of endemic and endangered bird species and has become a sanctuary for many of the birds who have made it their home. Although the reserve is synonymous with birding, its nearby unspoilt beaches and thoughtfully constructed eco-cabins beckon those who simply want to explore the best that the West Coast has to offer. In spring, a brilliant carpet of wildflowers transforms the reserve, competing with the birdlife to put on the most spectacular display. Rocherpan currently has eight eco-cabins available to be booked for accommodation.
*
Cederberg Wilderness Area – up the West Coast*
The Cederberg Wilderness Area is one of the most undisturbed and secluded places in South Africa. Only three hours north of Cape Town, the Cederberg is highlighted by the breath-taking scenic mountainous wilderness. An area soaked in history; you can spend an entire day searching for rock art in caves and on cliffs. After being proclaimed a wilderness area in 1973, the Cederberg is one of eight sites forming part of the original Cape Floristic Region World Heritage Site and is home to the beautiful Clanwilliam cedar, a tree species found overhanging from some of the cliffs. CapeNature offers a range of accommodation opportunities, from secluded mountain huts, to fully equipped cottages as well as riverside campsite facilities.
*
Kogelberg Nature Reserve – situated between Kleinmond and Betty’s Bay*
Considered by many to be the most beautiful of CapeNature’s protected areas, Kogelberg Nature Reserve earns that reputation largely to the fact that it occupies an area with minimal human interference. Its exceptional diversity and quality of fynbos means it is considered the heart of the Cape Floral Kingdom. The reserve presents perhaps the finest example of mountain fynbos in the Western Cape and is a world-renowned *World Heritage Site*. The new eco-cabins in Kogelberg Nature Reserve put the Overberg’s wild beauty on your doorstep. Situated in the Palmiet River valley, at the foot of imposing mountains, the Oudebosch eco-cabins and newly launched Mbali collection eco-pods and eco-cabins feel a world removed from the city. But at only 90 minutes from Cape Town, this self-catering hideaway in the heart of the Cape Floral Kingdom is an accessible haven for nature lovers.
*
Grootvadersbosch Nature Reserve – near Swellendam and Heidelberg*
Grootvadersbosch is one of the hidden gems in the Western Cape. Nestled in Afromontane forest teeming with ancient yellowwood, stinkwood and ironwood trees, the reserve boasts 11 modern cottages characterised by green building technology. With over 85% of the building materials being sourced from previously existing structures, the cottages are a fitting addition to this World Heritage Site. Recently added to the reserve are the wooded campground which consists of 9 campsites for pop-up tents complimented with individual spacious wooden decks and screens for maximum convenience. Day walks, mountain biking trails and the Boosmansbos Wilderness Area offer an array of challenges for those who want to immerse themselves in the wilderness. This is an excellent birding destination with more than 196 bird species regularly spotted.
*
Gamkaberg Nature Reserve – the heart of the Karoo near Oudtshoorn*
What could be more relaxing and rewarding than spending a day or two in nature, whilst having all the luxuries modern living requires? This is exactly what you will experience at Gamkaberg. The reserve is about 35km outside of Oudtshoorn and has become known to tourists as a place to switch off and bask in the richness of unique Klein Karoo biodiversity. The luxury glamping tents offered at this reserve, offers the perfect balance for those looking to get in touch with nature but also prefer the comfort of convenience and the privacy such as a private splash pool.

Bookings exclusively via call centre on 087 087 8250 or email reservations.alert@capenature.co.za.

This discount is applicable from Monday to Sunday throughout the year, excluding school holidays."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape leads in provincial audit outcomes*
https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...outcomes-34456f70-020f-4232-b678-94347b80289c
6 April 2021

"The Western Cape has maintained its national lead in provincial audit outcomes according to the Auditor General’s Public Finance Management Act (PFMA) 2019/20 consolidated general report.

The overall audit outcome reflects an improvement despite the challenges experienced by the impact of the Covid-19 outbreak which resulted in the legislated audit completion date for PFMA being moved from July 31, 2020 to September 30, 2020.

Unauthorised expenditure also increased from R1.6 billion to R18.1bn, of which R15.1bn was because of the early payment of social grants in 2020 in response to the Covid-19 lockdown measures.

The report shows that the Western Cape incurred no unauthorised expenditure, compared to the next best province, Limpopo, with R1.1 million and the worst performing province, the Eastern Cape, with R1.5bn in unauthorised expenditure.

According to the report, the Western Cape only incurred R118 000 in fruitless and wasteful expenditure, compared to the next best province, the Northern Cape, with R9.6m and the worst performing province, Gauteng, with R103.4m.

Finance and Economic Opportunities MEC David Maynier said: “The repeated success of the Western Cape, as cited by the Auditor General, can be attributed to among other things, the institutionalisation of controls that resulted in the reduction of irregular expenditure..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*City of Cape Town sees red over R7.7m bill for traffic signal theft, vandalism*
https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...andalism-050a686d-aca5-5c67-9bc2-bc35ca45d256
6 April 2021

"[The City of Cape Town] said in the past month the transport directorate has spent approximately R7.7 million on repairs to electrical and traffic signal infrastructure that has either been vandalised or stolen at intersections across the city.

The affected intersections are Blaauwberg Road and Janssens Avenue, Blaauwberg and Koeberg Roads, Giel Basson Avenue in and around Burgundy Estate, Potsdam Road near Dunoon, the Plattekloof Road/N7 interchange and the Malibongwe Drive/N7 interchange..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Stellenbosch University rector self-isolates after contracting COVID-19*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/st...ctor-self-isolates-after-contracting-covid-19
8 April 2021

Rector and Vice-Chancellor of Stellenbosch University is in isolation after he reportedly contracted COVID-19.

News24 said on Thursday that Professor Wim de Villiers was not sure where he contracted the virus.

“I am experiencing mild to moderate symptoms, but I don’t want to take any chances and will monitor my health closely,” he was quoted as saying..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*CT hospital ‘Covid-free’ after last patient discharged*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2220392...ital-covid-free-after-last-patient-discharged
8 April 2021

"As active coronavirus cases in the Western Cape declined overnight by over 200, a Cape Town hospital on Wednesday announced it was “Covid-free” after it discharged its last Covid-19 patient.

“Whilst we are mindful of the fact that there may be more Covid-19 admissions at the hospital in future, this key milestone is one that must not go unnoticed given the arduous journey that has been overcome in recent months,” Melomed spokesperson Shameema Adams said.

According to the hospital group, Melomed Mitchells Plain was one of the first hospitals in South Africa to admit and treat a Covid-19 positive patient – on 19 April 2020.

“It is now the first hospital in the Melomed group to currently have no Covid-19 patients currently admitted. Our other Melomed hospitals have also seen a massive decline in Covid-19 cases and should see most, if not all, Covid-19 patients discharged soon,” Adams said in a statement..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*WATCH: huge pod of dolphins feeding at Cape Point*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/watch-huge-pod-of-dolphins-feeding-at-cape-point
10 April 2021

Capetonian, *Colleen Jeffery* shared a video of a massive pod of dolphins feeding at Cape Point on April 6. We couldn’t believe our eyes!

Dolphins hunt and feed by encircling schools of fish into a small, dense mass. They work as a team to round up their catch, whereafter they take turns barging through the heap to get their fill.


Take a look at these dolphins feasting at Cape Point.

*[Follow above link to watch video. It's quite incredible!!]*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*A day in the life of an African penguin at Boulder’s Beach*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/a-day-in-the-life-of-an-african-penguin-at-boulders-beach
14 October 2020


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *“My Octopus Teacher” nominated for an Oscar!*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...us-teacher-in-the-running-for-an-oscar-ready/
> 16 March 2021
> 
> "Cape Town has done it again. The heartwarming documentary “My Octopus Teacher” is in the running for an Academy Award in the Documentary Feature-category.
> 
> The doccie follows filmmaker Craig Foster as he free dives nearly every single day in False Bay. He establishes a close connection with a female octopus and follows her life cycle, learning invaluable information about this creature’s underwater world while dealing with his own emotional journey.
> 
> It’s directed by Pippa Ehrlich and James Reed, two people who can be immensely proud. “My Octopus Teacher” already has a string of accolades to its name: two awards at the Critics’ Choice Documentary Awards (CCDA), the Grand Teton Award at the Jackson Wild Media Awards and the Best Feature Film award at the EarthX film festival.
> 
> Fingers crossed it they will soon be able to add an Oscar to that list.
> 
> The 93rd Academy Awards will be hosted on April 26, 2021."




*My Octopus Teacher wins BAFTA*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/my-octopus-teacher-wins-bafta
12 April 2021

"The South African-made documentary My Octopus Teacher has won the British Academy Film Awards (BAFTA) for Best Documentary on Sunday, April 11...

My Octopus Teacher is also nominated for an Oscar, which will be held on April 26."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Watch: US tourist’s rental car plunges into Hermanus harbour*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/watch-us-tourists-rental-car-plunges-into-hermanus-harbour/
13 April 2021

"A United States tourist will probably never forget his time in the country after his rental car mysteriously rolled off the jetty at the Hermanus Harbour on Friday, April 9.

According to *Times Live*, the tourist had spent the previous day scuba diving with local divers.

A CCTV video that travelled like a wildfire across all social media platforms, exhibits the small Hyundai i10 slowly moving forward before plunging into the harbour.

It is alleged that the man forgot to pull up the handbrake, which saw the car sinking to the seafloor.

The man was on a nine-month tour in South Africa, and all his equipment, including expensive cameras and his laptop, were in the car, *SA promo *reported.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Two cars crushed after strong winds blow over Goods Containers*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/two-cars-crushed-after-strong-winds-blow-over-goods-containers
15 April 2021




"Two cars were flattened after strong winds blew over goods containers in Paarden Eiland near Cape Town on Thursday, April 15."
[No injuries were reported]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Chapman’s Peak Drive makes “world’s most beautiful road trips” list*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2222570...e-makes-worlds-most-beautiful-road-trips-list
16 April 2021

"... The research [by *Pentagon Motor Group*] involved analysing over 7 million Instagram hashtags associated with the world’s most popular road trip destinations and calculating how many Instagram pictures are shared per mile of the journey; the country with the most Instagram posts per mile being crowned the most picturesque in the world.

The results reveal that Australia’s Great Ocean Road is the most beautiful road trip route in the world; covering 157 miles of road in the land down under, The Great Ocean Road has an impressive 1,321,570 hashtagged images of it on Instagram, meaning that nearly 8,418 pictures are taken per mile.

South Africa’s Chapman’s Peak Drive came in at #5 on the top 10 list ...




*Top 20 Most Beautiful Road Trips:*
[Follow link to above article for pics]


Great Ocean Road, Australia – 8,418 pictures per mile
Big Sur, USA – 5,226 pictures per mile

Jebel Hafeet, United Arab Emirates – 4,840 pictures per mile

Hai Van Pass, Vietnam – 4,298 pictures per mile

Chapman’s Peak Drive, South Africa – 3,425 pictures per mile
Blue Ridge Parkway, USA – 1,148 pictures per mile
Going-To-The-Sun Road, USA – 940 pictures per mile
Wild Atlantic Way, Ireland – 853 pictures per mile
Olympic Peninsula Loop, USA – 798 pictures per mile
Icefields Parkway, Canada – 781 pictures per mile"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

* Table Mountain fire rages, UCT burns*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/watch-table-mountain-fire-rages-uct-burns
18 April 2021





"The fire which broke out earlier, April 18, has been declared out of control. The city has taken to social media to document events that have been described as nothing short of “dramatic.”

According to 1-Second CPT-Daily, the fire started as a result of a huge explosion at the Rhodes Memorial restaurant. However, this is yet to be confirmed. The restaurant has burned down almost completely.

UPDATE: Students have received an email message from the university stating that “there is a fire at upper campus which has also affected Rhodes Memorial. There is no fire in the new Chemical Engineering and NEB buildings but areas near Rhodes memorial and tennis courts.

“No one is allowed to get on to campus and all those at upper campus must evacuate immediately. The fire department is currently working on bringing the fire under control.”

The fire does, however, surround these buildings which contain a number of explosive gasses, including petroleum and hydrogen tanks.

Another student told Cape Town Etc that the fire has “jumped the highway and is moving towards lower campus.”

UCTJustKidding, a student communication channel on Instagram, called out to the public to help with the following supplies:

Bottled water
Energy drinks
Energy bars
Eye drops
Supplies can be dropped off at the CT Fire station, Sea Point.



UCT Library burning. I can't copy link to the video, but you can see it here
https://www.facebook.com/1SecondLater

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Arsonist arrested in connection to Table Mountain fires*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/arsonist-arrested-in-connection-to-table-mountain-fires-reports
19 April 2021

"A suspected arsonist was apprehended on Sunday night in connection with the fire that is currently engulfing the foothills of Cape Town’s Table Mountain, reports The South African.

Ward Councillor Nicole Jewell posted on Facebook that witnesses had told police that they had seen three people trying to deliberately stoke the blaze late on Sunday night.

“Unbelievable. Three arsonist witnessed starting three separate fires on Philip Kgosana drive. Seen by witnesses and running away. About 30 minutes ago,” she said, adding that fire service are on the scene but are “stretched beyond limits”

Several agencies responding to the devastating fire that ripped through a number of buildings on Sunday afternoon, including the UCT library, have claimed that the fire was started by “vagrants.” The Table Mountain National Park team has stated that three separate fires are causing problems for firefighters, and that they are confident that at least one of these was started “deliberately.”

Table Mountain National Park’s Philip Prins said that the latest blaze was certainly no accidental occurrence.

“Some of the crews are going to work a bit later and then be replaced with other crews. The area where we stand now is where noter fire started over an hour ago above De Wall Drive. There are three areas burning, and this was definitely started deliberately. We had to pull resources from the other fire and with assistance of the City we just contained these three areas,” he told The South African.

Firefighters are working through the night in an effort to try and stop the fire from causing more damage.

Public donations towards the firefighting efforts can be dropped off at the Roeland Street fire station. Anyone who wishes to provide donations is advised that the four items required are: water, Energade, snacks and eye drops."


----------



## Hooked

*Evacuations under way in Vredehoek *
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ain-fire-f402c95c-e9fd-46ae-aa09-4380a91bffb9
19 April 2021

"Cape Town - Vredehoek residents in the City Bowl began evacuating their homes early this morning as strong winds picked up at about 2am and keep fanning a fire that started at about 8.45am yesterday and has razed iconic Cape Town landmarks.

City of Cape Town Disaster Risk Management spokesperson Charlotte Powell confirmed that evacuations were under way, with Fire and Rescue vehicles on the scene as the wind speed is predicted to increase throughout the morning. In Vredehoek, Chelmsford Road and Pepper Tree Road have been closed as well as Tafelberg Road, said the City’s Traffic Services spokesperson, Maxine Bezuidenhout.

The M3 inbound and outbound is still closed between Hospital Bend and Rhodes Drive; Phillip Kgosana Drive inbound is closed at Hospital Bend; Princess Ann Avenue is closed between the Main Road and the M3; and Woolsack Drive is closed between Main Road and the M3...

’’The fire has now spread towards the Vredehoek area as a result of the south-easter. The wind speed increased from about 2am this morning and additional fire crews are now stationed at Pepper Tree and Chelmsford area.

’’As a precautionary, these areas were evacuated. Further crews are on Tafelberg road as the wind speed is predicted to increase throughout the morning..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town fire series: before and after*
*https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-fire-series-before-and-after
20 april 2021


1. Mostert’s Mill







Mostert’s Mill before and after posted by @AsandaSizani on Twitter


2. Jagger Library Interior




*
Jagger Library before: University of Cape Town
*


*
Jagger Library after: Phando Jikelo
*

*
History in flames: David Harrison
*

3. Jagger Library exterior


*
Before: Tangetial Travel
*

*
After: @SueKayG1 on Twitter
*

4. Rhodes Memorial Restaurant and Tea Garden


*
Before: City Pass Cape Town
*

*
After: The South African
*

5. Disa Towers in Vredehoek


*
@emmaknott on Twitter
*

*
@emmaknott
*

*
@brendonwainwright on Twitter
*
*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Here's another pic, though not a before and after from *https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cape-town-fire-series-before-and-after*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

To me the most heartbreaking is the loss of the books. Simply devastating. And the damage to beautiful, historic buildings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Amazon to establish its South African Headquarters in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/amazon-to-establish-its-south-african-headquarters-in-cape-town
21 April 2021

"US online retail giant Amazon has announced that they will be establishing their South African headquarters in Cape Town. The news has been welcomed by the Democratic Alliance (DA) as the project has the potential to provide around 19,000 jobs for Capetonians. 

According to Business Insider, the construction phase alone is set to provide an estimated 5,239 jobs and could provide an estimated R4 billion boost to the Western Cape’s economy...

According to IOL, the new development will create a 150 000 square metre mixed-use space that will be divided into commercial and housing uses across two precincts. The City of Cape Town has also stated that the residential portion of the development will include affordable housing opportunities. 

The River Club development has been marred by controversy, with many opposing the project’s construction, including housing activists, residents in Observatory, Khoi and San councils..."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Beaches to avoid swimming at in Cape Town – latest coastal water quality report*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...y-report-68913321-9745-4299-a1d9-64fb32fc84da
22 April 2021

"Cape Town – The City of Cape Town’s latest report on the coastal water quality has shown three popular swimming spots have regressed into the ’’poor’’ category on the Atlantic coastline – Hout Bay beach, Bakoven bungalows and Camps Bay tidal pool.

On the False Bay coastline, water quality also regressed into the poor category at Boulders Beach, Clovelly, Mnandi Beach west and east.

Areas that reported chronic coastal water quality problems in 2019, and remained as such last year, are: Lagoon Beach, Three Anchor Bay, central False Bay, and Macassar to Gordon’s Bay.

When compared with 2019, the water quality at seven locations improved in 2020: at Small Bay, Llandudno Beach, Scarborough beach, Beta beach, Maiden’s Cove (both tidal pools) and Camps Bay beach.

The latest report covers coastal water quality for a 12-month period from 1 December, 2019 to 30 November, 2020. It reflects the outcome of statistical analysis as set out by the National Guidelines of 2 400 bacterial sample tests taken from 99 sites along Cape Town’s 307km of coastline."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Bonginkosi Madikizela resigns as DA Western Cape leader*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-madikizela-resigns-as-da-western-cape-leader
28 April 2021

*The story:* The provincial leader of the DA in the Western Cape, Bonginkosi Madikizela has resigned from his post. 

*The details:* A statement by the party said Madikizela tendered his resignation on Wednesday. 

*The background: *He had recently been suspended from the party amid claims that he lied about his qualifications.


----------



## Hooked

*City of Cape Town sets sail on marine manufacturing jobs, skills*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/city-of-cape-town-sets-sail-on-marine-manufacturing-jobs-skills
27 April 2021

"The City of Cape Town in partnership with the V&A Waterfront, has launched South Africa’s first and only Ocean Economy-focused Strategic Business Partner (SBP), Blue Cape.

In a statement, Mayoral Committee Member for Economic Opportunities and Asset Management James Vos said this comes after years of planning and weathering a global pandemic storm...

He said Cape Town’s prime position as a trade route was unmatched “only by the boatbuilding skills of our people who can custom build these oceanic wonders with world-class artisanal craftsmanship”.

He said the city remained one of the top catamaran-producing cities in the world, with the Western Cape being the largest marine manufacturing centre within South Africa, generating over R2.3 billion in 2018 in exports revenue (Quantec, 2019), and housing approximately 45% of boat builders.

“Our boatbuilding exports have grown by ±20,5% year-on-year since 2014 and exports 80% of its produced items. This has ultimately attracted a positive trade balance of around US$73m annually,” he said.

Since 2014, the boat building industry, including commercial and ocean sports has secured investments worth over R25 billion and created over 11 000 jobs, Vos said..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*WATCH: dolphins and whale feeding at Fish Hoek*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/watch-dolphins-and-whale-feeding-at-fish-hoek
27 April 2021



Original footage: Kade Tame
Video composition: Cape {town} Etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Crime in the CBD drops by 56% since lockdown*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/crime-in-the-cbd-drops-by-56-since-lockdown
29 April 2021

"The crime rate in Cape Town’s Central Business District (CBD) has decreased. This is according to the Cape Town Central City Improvement District that crime in the CBD has dropped by 56% since lockdown regulations were introduced in March last year. As reported by SABC, Security Manager, Muneeb Hendricks, said the number of incidents fell from one-thousand-620 cases to 705.

According to Hendricks, the number of theft’s allegedly dropped by 60, robberies by 67 and ATM fraud by 95%. There’s also been a decrease in drug-related cases and suspects caught with stolen goods....

Meanwhile, parking marshals are set to return to the Cape Town CBD by mid-June this year..."


----------



## Hooked

*Table Mountain fire accused granted bail… state no longer pursuing arson charge*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ta...ed-bail-state-no-longer-pursuing-arson-charge
29 April 2021

"The man who was arrested on allegations that he started one of the fires on Table Mountain last week, was granted bail in the Cape Town Magistrate’s Court on Wednesday...

According to IOL, the charge against Mhangazo was changed from arson to lighting or causing an open fire without proper authority..."


----------



## Hooked

*CT water warning: Residents advised to avoid drinking tap water*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2225233...residents-advised-to-avoid-drinking-tap-water
29 April 2021

"...The City’s Water and Sanitation Department, in consultation with the City’s health department, is investigating complaints related to an unusual smell and taste of municipal tap water along the Atlantic Seaboard.

Reports indicate the water has an “earthy and metallic character”, the City said in a statement.

“Residents of the* Camps Bay, Sea Point and Fresnaye areas *are advised to refrain from drinking tap water until further notice,” the statement read.

“As soon as test results from quality sampling are available, the City will provide updates on the matter.”

The City said initial results from water samples taken in the investigation were expected to be available on Thursday.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Meet the dogs that assisted with the Table Mountain fires*
https://www.news24.com/you/news/loc...T-dVgDyMiNGa3ZI0aCAMYCHR_5b2ef5JnjeTLBBU4krpE
28 April 2021

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*[UPDATE] Atlantic Seaboard tap water cleared for drinking*
https://www.capetalk.co.za/articles...to-drink-municipal-water-until-further-notice


30 APRIL 2021 MEDIA RELEASE

Extensive sampling confirms water is safe to drink

The City of Cape Town advises that the precautionary water advisory relating to the Atlantic Seaboard has been lifted after extensive sampling revealed no health risks in the distribution system, and the water is therefore safe to drink. Read more below:

A possible reason for increased complaints is trace amounts of 2-Methylisoborneol (MIB). MIB is a nuisance compound with no health impact. It is produced by certain types of algae, which are at times present in the City's dams..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*The City of Cape Town has called for public comment, input or objection to Animal Keeping Policy, which includes updated regulations around pet ownership.*
https://dearsouthafrica.co.za/coct-...FyhzE2zbBzvmRinpMzfUd83CjQgYCJerThkHgglVdPonM

[Go to above link.]


----------



## Hooked

*Roller coasters and robots – it’s all happening at Hotel Sky*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/roller-coasters-and-robots-its-all-happening-at-hotel-sky
3 May 2021

"The newest hotel in town, Hotel Sky, has two in-house concierges. Skyla and Ariel are stellar employees, because they never take time off. Ever. Don’t worry, the hotel won’t be facing any slavery charges soon, as these two are Artificial Intelligence (AI)-powered robots.

It gets better. The hotel has a 30-metres tall roller coaster ride on the rooftop! The “lift chair” will take you to, well, the sky. How epic is that?

The hotel guarantees that guests will have a great stay “whether you’re dining in one of our decadent restaurants, enjoying a sundowner in one of our cocktail bars, chatting to one of our A.I. enabled robots, or listening to our automated Grand Piano play a song,” they claim on their *website. *

We tend to agree!

“Our lavish facilities, our world-class restaurants, our exquisite bars, and our cutting-edge technology all add up to an experience unlike any other,” they continue to woo us.

Skyla and Ariel are in charge of room service delivery, luggage carriage and answering general questions, among other things."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Firefighters, helicopters battling blaze in Simon’s Town*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/firefighters-helicopters-battling-blaze-in-simons-town
3 May 2021

"Firefighters are battling a blaze on the mountain slopes of Simon’s Town, above the Signal School, reports say.

According to *eNCA*, the fire started on Monday morning.

“Ten firefighting appliances and about 50 firefighters are on the scene,” the report said.

*IOL* said the City of Cape Town’s Fire and Rescue Services are being assisted by helicopters.

“The call was received at approximately 5.55am, of mountain slopes alight,” the report quoted the Fire and Rescue Services spokespersonJermaine Carelse as saying.

This comes just two weeks after a devastating fire started on Table Mountain, destroying parts of the University of Cape Town (UCT) campus."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*UPDATE | Simon’s Town blaze under control… no injuries reported*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/update-simons-town-blaze-under-control-no-injuries-reported
4 May 2021

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*R3.9 billion expansion for V&A Waterfront’s Canal District*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/r3-9-billion-expansion-for-va-waterfronts-canal-district
7 May 2021

"Cape Town Executive Mayor Dan Plato has signed off a R3.9 billion expansion to the V&A Waterfront’s Canal District.

The development will see a mixed-use development leading to the creation of at least 1 100 jobs during the obstruction phase..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> *R3.9 billion expansion for V&A Waterfront’s Canal District*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/r3-9-billion-expansion-for-va-waterfronts-canal-district
> 7 May 2021
> 
> "Cape Town Executive Mayor Dan Plato has signed off a R3.9 billion expansion to the V&A Waterfront’s Canal District.
> 
> The development will see a mixed-use development leading to the creation of at least 1 100 jobs during the obstruction phase..."


Obstruction phase?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Obstruction phase?
> 
> Regards



Ahhhh!!! Well done - I didn't see that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Shoprite opens its first pet store*
https://www.news24.com/fin24/companies/retail/shoprite-opens-its-first-pet-store-20210511
11 May 2021

Summary:

The store is called Petshop Science and it's located in Fairbridge Mall, close to Checkers Hyper Brackenfell.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Table Mountain trail runners snatch a Guinness World Record*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/table-mountain-trail-runners-snatch-a-guinness-world-record
11 May 2021

"While you were tucked away in your bed last night, South African trail runners Christiaan Greyling and AJ Calitz were breaking records on a mountain.

These two talented trail runners broke the Guinness World Record for the greatest vertical distance on foot on Table Mountain’s Platteklip Gorge at 11.58 pm last night, reported Good Things Guy.

The duo snatched the title, beating the previous record of 13 ascents in 24 hours. Our local runners smashed out 14 ascents in 20 hours, with 19 376 metres climbed...

“We did this because both myself and AJ are ultra-runners, and we like a challenge. We also wanted to raise awareness for Edunova; a Non-Profit Company focused on the effective use of technology in disadvantaged schools throughout South Africa,” Greyling said."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*R583m drug bust: 3 Bulgarians get 60 years collective sentence*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/r583m-drug-bust-3-bulgarians-get-60-years-collective-sentence
17 May 2021

"Three Bulgarian men found guilty of one of the biggest drug busts in South Africa have been sentenced to a collective 60 years imprisonment, a report says.

Police tactical forces led by Western Cape organised crime narcotics unit detectives seized a huge haul of R583m worth of cocaine from a fishing vessel off Saldanha on March 1 this year..."


----------



## Hooked

*Capetonian lifeguard awarded a royal medal by the Queen*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/capetonian-lifeguard-awarded-a-royal-medal-by-the-queen
17 May 2021

"Capetonian lifeguard Tanner Gorille was awarded a prestigious Russell Medal issued by Queen Elizabeth II.

The Russell Medal is a royal award presented annually for “the most outstanding resuscitation or attempted resuscitation performed during the previous calendar year by a person under 18 years of age,” as per RLSS.The award was bestowed upon Tanner this year in a virtual conference by Queen Elizabeth herself!

However, the actual award was issued back in 2016, which is when Tanner’s heroic action took place.

*What happened*

On Friday 16 of December in 2016, 17 year old young buck Tanner was ‘simply’ doing his life guard duties at Camps Bay’s tidal pool. He was a LSA (Lifesaving SA) trained lifeguard, which is affiliated to RLSS, also known as the Royal Life Saving Society.

Upon duty, Tanner became aware of a group of women screaming on the pool’s opposite end according to RLSS, and without hesitation dived in and swam across the 20m pool where he discovered a young woman. She was face down in the water and foaming at the mouth too.

He opened up her airway to clear the foam whilst simultaneously rushing her out of the water.Tanner proceeded to put his training into action and checked her vitals before performing a few cycles of CPR.

The young woman began to show life, and Tanner monitored her until paramedics arrived to the scene.

The young women went to hospital and made a full recovery, which was the result of Tanner’s quick action and careful resuscitation.

Where is Tanner now?

Tanner is now 22 and the vice captain at the DHL Clifton Surf Lifesaving Club. And of course he recently was honoured with the royal award by the Queen herself. Of the virtual conference that took place this year where the medal was bestowed upon him, he described the experience, and “opportunity of being in the company of royalty” as humbling, as per IOL.

We as South Africans, and of course as Capetonians, are beyond proud of one of our own!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*You can book a private cable car to the top of Table Mountain – but it isn’t cheap*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/table-mountain-private-cable-car-2021-5
19 May 2021

"It's now possible to ride to the top of Table Mountain and back without having to share a cable car with any strangers - provided you're willing to fork up R10,000, plus R300 a person, for the privilege...

The charge for a private car is well under the R24,700 the company can make from a cable car full of return-fare paying adults riding at peak times – which was common before the coronavirus.

Now, with a maximum of 26 passengers at a time, the company can generate a maximum of just R9,880 per car with normal-fare paying visitors – if it can attract the tourists to make for a full car.

Assuming you want to maximise your trip to the top, from a financial perspective, you'll pay a total of R17,500, or R700 per person, for the full 25 people allowed on a private trip - which is roughly double what you would pay for a regular return ticket..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

My little town of Yzerfontein.

Photograph by Jean Tresfon, Marine Conservation Photographer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Avian flu: At least 134 000 birds culled in Western Cape*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/avian-flu-at-least-134-000-birds-culled-in-western-cape
19 May 2021

"At least four farms in the Western Cape have been infected with the avian influenza, the provincial government says, adding that approximately 134 000 birds have been culled or have died so far.

According to IOL, Western Cape MEC for Agriculture Ivan Meyer said the infected farms were situated near Worcester, Malmesbury and Hopefield.

“Two farms have been confirmed to have H5 highly pathogenic avian influenza (HPAI), though laboratory confirmation is still pending for the other two farms…

“The total number of birds that have been culled or have died from HPAI totals approximately 134 000. Western Cape Veterinary Services is in the process of investigating other suspected cases,” Meyer was quoted as saying..."


----------



## Hooked

*Discover the beauty of winter with CapeNature reserves*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/discover-the-beauty-of-winter-with-capenature-reserves
27 May 2021

"CapeNature is excited to introduce its annual winter discount. Travelers will enjoy a 40% discount on selected holiday bookings until 31 August 2021. The offer includes their self-catering accommodation and camping facilities. In addition, a firm favourite, Anysberg Nature Reserve makes a comeback and has reopened for camping.

For your convenience, book your next holiday online using three easy steps:

*Step 1:* Go to capenature.co.za and click the ‘Book Now’ button.

*Step 2:* Click on a region to see the nature reserves that have products on offer for booking. 

*Step 3:* Select the reserve of your choice from the menu, to check availability. Process payment.

Terms and conditions apply. The Whale Trail, Grootvadersbosch glamping units (coming soon), overnight hiking huts and third party (concession) products/activities are excluded from this offer."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape kelp forests named one of the Seven Wonders of the World*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...s-named-one-of-the-seven-wonders-of-the-world
31 May 2021

"...Table Mountain, Cape Point, Boulders Beach, Robben Island. Which stunning local spot made the list, you’re wondering? None other than the backdrop of the Academy Award-winning documentary, My Octopus Teacher: the kelp forests, which are also referred to as the Great African Sea Forest.

Described as a shallow underwater jungle more than twice as wide as the Grand Canyon — and a home to millions of creatures, this wonderland beneath the waves lies just south of Cape Town.

“The mammoth vines thrive where Atlantic tides give way to cold Antarctic currents; a phenomenon called upwelling, where two ocean layers slosh together, is key to their growth.

“Multiday group trips are led by record-holding free diver Hanli Prinsloo, co-founder of the local outfitter I Am Water Ocean Travel. On tank-free descents, she’ll point out kaleidoscopic critters such as spiky-finned rockfish and pearl-colored hottentots..."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape has the lowest unemployment rate in SA*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/western-cape-lowest-expanded-unemployment-rate-in-sa
2 June 2021

"The Western Cape’s 27.9% unemployment rate is now considered to be the lowest unemployment rate in the country. This is according to the Quarter Labour Force Survey (QLFS).

Despite a marginal increase of 1.2% in the expanded unemployment rate, the province’s general economic contraction of 7.7% was lower than the national average of 8.5%, the survey revealed.

Provinces like Gauteng stand with a worrying unemployment percentage of 41.6%, while the Eastern Cape’s unemployment rate stands at almost 50%.

As reported by IOL, Stats SA published its latest QFLS on Tuesday, June 1, and it indicates how the number of unemployed people across the country increased by 8 000 to 7.2 million, compared to the last three months of 2020. The number of disheartened job seekers increased by 201 000.

The QLFS also indicates that the Western Cape remains South Africa’s business-friendly province of choice. This comes after 10.9% of the workforce, or 184 000 residents worked from home in the last quarter in the province..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

I'll never tire of the ostriches going walk-abouts here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> I'll never tire of the ostriches going walk-abouts here.
> 
> View attachment 231483


Yzerfontein chicks are awesome!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Yzerfontein chicks are awesome!
> 
> Regards



Yep, that we are!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Meet South Africa’s Sheldon Cooper, an 18-year-old genius*

Read here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

The Order of the Penguin: Netflix series ‘Penguin Town’ stars local penguins. 

Read and watch trailer here.


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town microbrewery claims top spot in 2021 African Beer Cup*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...wery-claims-top-spot-in-2021-african-beer-cup
8 June 2021

"A small brewery nestled in Cape Town won the title of Best Beer in Africa at the 2021 African Beer Cup. The Afro Caribbean Brewing Company is based in Kenilworth, and claimed the top spot with their Space Llama Double IPA.

The African Beer Cup is the largest beer competition in the continent, accepting entries from all across Africa. The size of your establishment is not a factor in this competition, and all commercial breweries are encouraged to enter.

This year’s competition welcomed 210 entries from 12 different African countries including Botswana, the Democratic Republic of Congo, Kenya, Lesotho, Mozambique, Namibia, Nigeria, Rwanda, South Africa, Tanzania, Uganda and Zambia.

The winners hailed from eight different countries, with a total of 67 medals awarded in 31 different categories.

The beers were judged by experts, brewers and qualified judges in Cape Town and Johannesburg according to the Beer Judge Certification Program (BJCP) that strongly focuses on stylistic accuracy.

"One thing that really sets our competition apart is that every entry gets judged twice by two different panels,” says competition co-founder and director Lucy Corne. “This really gives the most accurate results possible.” ...

Winners of the Best Beer in Africa were awarded a once-off piece of art, designed by Thembisa artist Pappas Khoza, to commemorate their victory.

The Beer Association of South Africa (BASA) sponsored the African Celebration Award, which was a special addition to the 2021 competition.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*CT motorists should renew vehicle licences now ahead of peak season*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ct-motorists-should-renew-vehicle-licences-now-ahead-of-peak-season
15 June 2021

"The City of Cape Town (COCT) has urged motorists to renew their vehicle licences between June and July 2021. In a statement, the COCT indicated that it expects a peak in renewals, as many licences will expire soon as a result of the COVID-19 licensing extension given to motorists last year.

COCT Executive Deputy Mayor, Ian Neilson said the recent data indicated that the province has entered the third wave of COVID-19 infections, so motorists should make use of the online service. According to Neilson, motorists who are due to renew their discs during this peak period should do so to avoid unnecessary delays and possible fines...


To register for e-Services visit: *https://eservices.capetown.gov.za/irj/portal.*
For motor vehicle registration and licensing assistance, contact: Vehicle.Licence@capetown.gov.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Investigation reveals an object thrown from a car is what started UCT fire*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/in...hrown-from-a-car-is-what-started-the-uct-fire
25 June 2021

"The mountain fire that broke out in April on the slopes of Table Mountain, ravaging a number of important University of Cape Town structures, was allegedly started by an arsonist who threw something out of a passing car, reports Sowetan Live. 

This is according to an extensive investigative report released to the public on Thursday, June 24. According to SANParks Enviro Wildfire Services’ investigator Rob Erasmus, the fire was not natural or accidental. The investigator went on to state that the fire was started with intent, but the rapid spread of the blaze was caused by several environmental factors, reports EWN.

“Yes, we do believe that an object was thrown from the car,” stated the lead fire investigator. 

“At this stage, we cannot divulge the distance that it was thrown,” he continued. Erasmus has stated that the investigation team is currently experimenting with numerous objects to discern how the fire began. "

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Wild weather - even for CT! 

In the road above mine, 63mm of rain was recorded from Mon. 28 to Tues. 29 at 12:45. 
My palm trees are taking a beating from the wind and my poor dog is a nervous wreck - she hates the wind!!!


----------



## Hooked

*Formula E in Cape Town*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/formula-e

"Cape Town will host to the ABB FIA Formula E World Championship. On 26 February 2022, the motorsport world championship for electric cars will see a record 16-race season across 12 cities and four continents for its busiest season yet, Formula E said in an announcement on 8 July. .."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*City of Cape Town plans to spend R44m on upgrades in Green Point for Formula-E*
https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...ormula-e-761f739b-837d-488f-83eb-792bba01e959
3 August 2021

"The City of Cape Town’s mayoral committee is calling on council to support the upcoming Formula E racing set to take place next year around the Cape Town Stadium and Green Point Park...

The proposed racetrack will be around the Green Point Park and Cape Town Stadium area.

Mayco Member for Safety and Security, JP Smith, said: “We have already had great engagements with local residents and ratepayers’ association who are fully behind this race event coming to Cape Town...

The mayco says that with 24 cars run on 100% renewable energy and a major focus on alternative energy solutions, staging the Formula E in Cape Town will assist the City in raising awareness and taking action against the adverse effects of air pollution.

Additionally, as part of Cape Town E-Prix, Formula E will host a Climate Change Summit by the World Bank.

The event will also include local communities and schools to educate them about electric cars, how they can contribute to a sustainable future of mobility, and the impact of inner-city air pollution...

As per the executive mayor’s delegations, Plato has approved supporting the event with R2 million in cash subject to the event returning to the City for future tournaments, as per the recommendation by the Special Events Committee.

A further R2m will be provided in the form of services, on the above premise. Council is asked to approve support for the road infrastructure upgrades required to host the Formula E event.

Approval is sought for road upgrades in the race event footprint in the Green Point Precinct for the 2022/23 financial year.

The mayco argues that the upgrades, which will cost about R44m, will provide a long-term benefit to residents and reduce the need for future budget allocation to perform routine maintenance and upgrades."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*UCT has been rated as the best university in Africa – taking the top spot from Wits*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/uct-ranked-as-best-university-in-africa-beating-wits-2021-8
23 Aug 2021

The University of Cape Town has been rated as Africa’s top university in the 2021 Academic Ranking of World Universities.
It’s shared the top spot with the University of the Witwatersrand in 2019 and 2020 and last held pole position exclusively in 2013.
UCT has also been ranked as the best university in Africa by four other recent studies.
It’s standing on the subject of environmental science and engineering recently climbed to claim a top-50 spot thanks to the work of alumnus and retired staffer Dr Jackie King.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town is getting its own stock exchange – with seven listed companies*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...hange-with-only-seven-listed-companies-2021-9
2 Sept. 2021

"Alternative stock exchange 4 Africa Exchange (4AX), a rival to the JSE is rebranding to become the Cape Town Stock Exchange (CTSE), as the group will be relocating to a new head office in Cape Town.

4AX, which is one of two licensed and regulated stock exchanges in SA, with both an equity and debt listing licence, will move from its offices in Parktown, Johannesburg, to the Woodstock Exchange Building, in Woodstock, Cape Town...."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Plans underway for Table View beachfront restoration*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/plans-underway-for-table-view-beachfront-restoration
26 Sept. 2021

Residents and visitors in Blouberg and the surrounding areas can now look forward to a new coastal walkway and various infrastructure upgrades as plans for the restoration of the Table View beachfront have been approved.

This is according to the City of Cape Town who announced that construction works are planned to commence towards the end of 2022.

The proposed new walkway will be approximately four metres wide and will stretch along the beachfront between White Waters Road and Marine Circle from where it will integrate with the existing walkway to Dolphin Beach...

The City’s Coastal Management Department is currently busy concluding the detailed design phase of the project. The work will commence by the end of 2022 and the aim is to complete the project towards the beginning of 2024, if all goes as planned, the City explains...."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*It’s time to touch the sky at the 27th Cape Town International Kite Festival*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...he-27th-cape-town-international-kite-festival
27 Sept. 2021

"... Get creative and fill the sky with colour and magic between October 2-31.

This year’s interactive event combines real-life open-air kite-flying with online kite-making workshops, competitions and videos ...

And if you’re up for some in-person action, kite-style of course, then clear up some space in your schedule to make room for an amazing pop-up fly event. Make sure to wear green in support of World Mental Health Day on October 10 and plan a ‘flash fly’ to enjoy time together in the fresh air at a safe, social distance while giving hope and raising funds for Cape Mental Health.

*Check out the details below:*
Date: Sunday, 10 October 2021
Place: Dolphin Beach, Table View
Time: 11am – 3pm
Date: Saturday, 23 October 2021
Place: Zandvlei Nature Reserve, Muizenberg
Time: 11am – 3pm

Let the organisers know when and where you will be flying your creative masterpiece and if you’d like to show off your kite-flying skills, then you can @CTKiteFest on social media or email events@cmh.org.za so that they can share your pop-up on social media! Share your cool pics, videos and messages of hope by tagging #EveryoneDeservesToFly and @CTKiteFest to feature on the official CTKiteFest social feeds.
Not keen on flying a kite or participating online but would still love to pledge your support? You can make a donation as all proceeds go to Cape Mental Health to help provide essential free mental healthcare services. For more info and to make a donation, visit www.capementalhealth.co.za/EveryoneDeservesToFly or follow @CTKiteFest on social media.

Facebook: www.facebook.com/CTKiteFest
Twitter: @CTKiteFest
Instagram: @CTKiteFest
Website: https://capementalhealth.co.za/everyonedeservestofly/
Hashtags: #EveryoneDeservesToFly and #CTKiteFest



https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...e-27th-cape-town-international-kite-festival/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

At the entrance to my little town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*A ‘cursed’ super yacht, abandoned in Cape Town harbour for 20 years, is going on auction*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/cursed-superyacht-in-cape-town-goes-to-auction-2022-1
9 Jan. 2022

A super yacht built in 1976 for American millionaire Roy Carver arrived in Cape Town around 20 years ago.
Since its construction, the Bella T has been marred in controversy, never actually making it to Carver and instead spending half its time in Malaysia where it was owned by the Sultan of Sabah.
It's time in Table Bay Harbour has been just as tumultuous, the centre of numerous legal disputes and decades of neglect.
The super yacht now heads to auction in March, as ordered by the Western Cape High Court in a judicial arrest case.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town carnival is back this year – but it's no longer free to attend*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/ticket-prices-for-cape-town-carnival-2022-2022-1
21 Jan. 2021

The Cape Town Carnival will take place on 19 March, after a two-year, coronavirus-induced break.
This year's carnival follows a new format, with five distinctly themed hubs dotted around the city centre.
It's also the first time attendees will need to pay to experience the carnival, with tickets to one show at one hub starting at R10.
"...Each attendee will need to purchase a R10 ticket – available online, at Pick n Pay, or at the venue on the day – and supply Covid-19 track-and-trace information.

This R10 ticket gives one attendee access to one show at one hub. It will cost R50 to experience all five hubs and the carnival organisers recommend visiting "at least three hubs to get a full experience." There are no group, pensioner, or student discounts.

Attendees will need to have their temperatures screened before entering each hub and must wear a facemask. They won't, however, be required to prove their vaccination status, although this may change if national government implements a mandatory vaccination policy – currently being discussed – before then.

No food or drink will be sold at the hubs, although attendees will be able to visit local restaurants and bars along the routes connecting the five venues."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*The Antipolis wreck washes ashore after 44 years in Cape Town*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ape-town-45067e49-002b-4460-aeb2-46f112e05a9a
21 Jan. 2022







"The City of Cape Town has confirmed that the remains of the wrecked ship which washed ashore at the 12 Apostles on Friday was that of The Antipolis which sank 44 years ago.

The City said the increased wave and wind activity after a full moon two days ago, had resulted in the wrecked Greek Tanker built in 1959 which sank in July 1977, being washed ashore 44 years later.

Records show that the ships were being towed by a tug boat from Greece to the Far East and as the convoy was approaching Table Bay it was met by strong gale force winds. This resulted in the Antipolis’ tow rope breaking. The tanker was cast adrift and blown to shore at Oudekraal where it crashed into a reef and became partially submerged.

The wreck became a popular shore dive and was quite visible at low tide... "

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ddk1979

Wow, but it's d@mn hot today !!!



.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

I think today will be even warmer than yesterday. clocking over 30 degrees in the shade already.

Regards


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> I think today will be even warmer than yesterday. clocking over 30 degrees in the shade already.
> 
> Regards



Weird weather in Yzer. Saturday it was 43C on my deck. Sunday 22C and misty!!!! What on earth is going on????

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> Weird weather in Yzer. Saturday it was 43C on my deck. Sunday 22C and misty!!!! What on earth is going on????



22C and Misty on your desk.... sounds weird indeed...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 22C and Misty on your desk.... sounds weird indeed...


Deck Bro! DECK!
What you been putting in those muffins?!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Raindance said:


> Deck Bro! DECK!
> What you been putting in those muffins?!
> 
> Regards



It was "Monday", there was a disturbance in the force, the planets weren't aligned and there was a glitch in the matrix, all at the same time yesterday...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*Get ready to paddle for animals in need with Paddle for the PAW*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/get-ready-to-paddle-for-animals-in-need-with-paddle-for-the-paw
5 Feb. 2022






LEAPS is a non-profit animal welfare organisation that’s dedicated to the rehabilitation, rehoming of animals and educating of pet owners. Their upcoming event, *Paddle for the Paw* promises to be a day filled with sun and plenty of fun for the entire family. 

Grab your paddle and board and have a soaking good time as you make your way along the iconic canals of the V&A Waterfront. 


Fun, fun, fun is the motto this year with this incredible event catering to paddlers of every skill level. The first 50 registrations are set to receive an awesome goodie bag stuffed with things they know you’ll love. What’s more, paddlers and spectators have the chance to win a few prizes with multiple races and challenges taking place throughout the day. 


*Venue: *SUP Cape Town, Battery Park, Alfred Rd, V&A Waterfront
*Cost:* R180 
*Time: *Saturday, 26 February. 9:30am – 1:30pm
Ready… steady … paddle and get your tickets by emailing: nicola@leaps.co.za | or visit their website for more information: www.leaps.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*The iconic Ceres steam-train line is up and running again!*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/the-iconic-ceres-steam-train-line-is-up-and-running-again
2 February 2022

"If you’re looking for a unique way to enjoy a glorious Saturday morning in the Cape, then hope on board! The famous Ceres steam-train line is up and running again and adventurers are encouraged to book their tickets fast!

Nestled in the heart of the Cape Winelands and a short 90-minute drive from the City Centre, Ceres is the perfect stopover for anyone looking to enjoy amazing views and juicy, fresh fruit. Now, there’s one more reason to embark on an adventure with the re-opening of the steam train line, providing an exciting and unique adventure for history buffs...

Take a train ride back in time and journey to the amazing Elgin Railway Market for a bite to eat and stroll through the aisles for some handcrafted goods.

Not sure what to do this weekend? Why not join us on one of our journeys to Elgin Railway Market.

We depart at 08h00 from Harbour Bridge Hotel platform in Cape Town, and arrive back at approximately 18h00.

Bookings can be made at www.ceresrail.co.za.

...See more

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*These Cape Town areas will not have electricity next week*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/these-cape-town-areas-will-not-have-electricity-next-week
5 Feb. 2022

The City of Cape Town has asked residents to be patient as the necessary routine maintenance on the electrical infrastructure in various areas of the metro continues next week... 

These areas will be affected by the routine electricity supply interruptions due to necessary maintenance:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Single and loving it? The Anti Valentine Singles Party Cruise at the V&A Waterfront awaits!*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...gles-party-cruise-at-the-va-waterfront-awaits
4 Feb. 2022






"... join in on the fun and band together with like-minded people who enjoy the single life! The Anti Valentine Singles Party Cruise will be the dose of Vitamin-Fun you need to put a jazzy pep in your step!

Enjoy a 90-minute long sunset party cruise around the picturesque V&A Waterfront area while being entertained by the sounds of Dj Mandla.

This amazing experience includes one glass of complimentary sparkling wine or juice for each ‘singleton’. The Jolly Roger Pirate Boat departs at 7pm, so make sure you’re dressed up, and ready to party in true Capetonian fashion!

*Date:* Saturday, 12 February
*Time:* 7pm
*Cost:* R250 (online)
*Location:* Jolly Roger Pirate Boat, Quay 5, V&A Waterfront

Visit *Webtickets* to book.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Single and loving it? The Anti Valentine Singles Party Cruise at the V&A Waterfront awaits!*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...gles-party-cruise-at-the-va-waterfront-awaits
> 4 Feb. 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "... join in on the fun and band together with like-minded people who enjoy the single life! The Anti Valentine Singles Party Cruise will be the dose of Vitamin-Fun you need to put a jazzy pep in your step!
> 
> Enjoy a 90-minute long sunset party cruise around the picturesque V&A Waterfront area while being entertained by the sounds of Dj Mandla.
> 
> This amazing experience includes one glass of complimentary sparkling wine or juice for each ‘singleton’. The Jolly Roger Pirate Boat departs at 7pm, so make sure you’re dressed up, and ready to party in true Capetonian fashion!
> 
> *Date:* Saturday, 12 February
> *Time:* 7pm
> *Cost:* R250 (online)
> *Location:* Jolly Roger Pirate Boat, Quay 5, V&A Waterfront
> 
> Visit *Webtickets* to book.



Why the dislike @Angelskeeper?


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town motorists will now wait just 10 days for licence disc renewal via its e-Service*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...-service-3797d952-c959-42ab-9b6c-357e105c1d9d
7 Feb. 2022

"Online licence disc renewal via the City of Cape Town (CoCT) e-Services now boasts delivery to your doorstep in 10 working days now that the backlog due to the Covid-19 hard lockdown has been cleared...

However it is dependent on the South African Post Office’s delivery time. Alternatively, there is an option to collect it rather than have it delivered..."


----------



## Hooked

*Draughts and laughs await at the Stellenbosch Craft Beer Festival*
https://www.capetownetc.com/food-an...await-at-the-stellenbosch-craft-beer-festival
12 Feb. 2022

The Stellenbosch Craft Beer Festival (SCBF) is a bi-annual event, based in the picturesque Jan Marais Nature Reserve in Stellenbosch. "Combining the best in local food, craft beer, craft gin and local entertainment, the event has gained a family of followers over the past eight years and aims to present some of the latest and most loved craft brews at the upcoming event: *Saturday 5 March. ...*

The craft beer experience has taken micro brewing and micro distilling to a new level in recent years and we now see the emergence of not only craft gin, but also agave based spirits, rum, mead and much more.

Visitors are encouraged to test their pallets and try new varieties. This year, the event will also for the first time include a non-alcoholic cocktail bar, with a selection of fresh pressed juice-based cocktails.

The SCBF is a family-friendly, day outing suitable for everyone. Bring your friends and family and enjoy the food, beverages and live bands from 12pm to 7pm. There is ample seating and shade, but bring your camping chairs, picnic blankets and beach umbrellas if you feel like getting more comfortable.

Gates open at 11am and live music starts around noon. Tickets are available at *Quicket.co.za*.

Access to the event will be from the main entrance of the Jan Marais Nature Reserve and ample parking is available on the gravel area on the Merriman side of the park.

“We do however suggest that groups make use of carpool and ride share facilities to avoid drinking and driving. We look forward to hosting a great event. For line up confirmation, brewery and competition announcements please follow our *event page on Facebook,*” Van der Merwe adds.

*For more information:*

hello@dpk.co.za
*Details:*

*Date:* 5 March 2022
*Times:* 12pm to 7pm
*Location:* Jan Marais Nature Reserve in Stellenbosch
*Tickets:* *Quicket.co.za*

Adult and branded beer glass: R140
Adult and Plastic cup: R120
Children age 12 to 17: R70
Children under 7: Free (there is also a kiddies play area)
R150 at the gate – no glass
R5 service fee is charged on all online sales, tickets will also be available at the gate

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Look! A rainbow of kitesurfers fill the sky in Table View​








Look! A rainbow of kitesurfers fill the sky in Table View


The wind in your hair, the splash of water droplets, the incredible coastline - the Mother City certainly does offer it all on a silver platter.



www.capetownetc.com




20 Feb. 2022

"... photographer San Dee Williams captured breathtaking shots of kitesurfers filling the sky with colourful hues in Table View from Blouberg..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Cape Town gears up to host the world’s largest gathering of African game developers​








Cape Town gears up to host the world’s largest gathering of African game developers


The City of Cape Town is gearing up to host what is expected to be the largest gathering of African game developers in the world.




www.iol.co.za




21 Feb. 2022

"The City of Cape Town is gearing up to host what is expected to be the largest gathering of African game developers in the world.

The City will host – and is a sponsor of – Africa Games Week, an industry-curated three-day event, from Wednesday, February 23 and will host more than 300 professionals from around the world, including game developers.

In addition, more than 1 000 game enthusiasts are expected to join the hybrid event, which will also include master classes by international speakers, workshops, round-table discussions and games pitching competitions...

“Cape Town has become the country’s top game development destination, with roughly 60% of game development studios based here..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Cape Town is the 14th fastest growing tech city in the world, study reveals​








Cape Town is the 14th fastest growing tech city in the world, study reveals


Cape Town continues to be recognised as a top tech city as former CEO of Wesgro, Tim Harris said in an earlier statement: “It is recognition through esteemed reports of this nature that will continue to position the Mother City globally as a world-class tech destination and a springboard into...



www.capetownetc.com




26 Feb. 2022

"... A new study by card machine provider, Dojo, now reveals where in the world technology is advancing the fastest. The fintech experts created a global index to find out which cities are improving their technological capabilities and access to technology at the fastest rate.

The study looked at five relevant metrics in each city, which were scored to create an overall ‘Technological growth score’ out of 100. For each city, these included:

The growth in the number of internet users in 2021 vs the previous year;
The internet penetration rate as of January 2021;
The growth in the number of social media users in 2021 vs the previous year;
The number of social media users as a percentage of the total population;
The growth or decline in the number of mobile connections in 2021 vs the previous year;
The number of mobile connections as a percentage of the total population.
Cape Town was ranked the 14th tech savvy city in the world, scoring a total index score of 56.7 out of 100, 168.505% of the city’s population are connected via mobile phones. Just 41.9% of the population are present on social media, one of the lowest percentages in the index.

Berlin in Germany grabbed the top spot on the list, scoring 64.7 out of 100 in the technological growth index. Stockholm in Sweden came in second with a score of 64.3 out of 100 while Bern’s score of 63 in Switzerland secured the third spot. "

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

The UK’s epic art fair for emerging artists is coming to Cape Town!​








The UK's epic art fair for emerging artists is coming to Cape Town!


We love to see soon to be acclaimed artists given their big breaks in the art world, and that’s why the exciting news of StART’s art fair in Cape Town is a thrill for both art lovers and local artists alike.



www.capetownetc.com




26 Feb. 2022

"... UK-based StART Art Global is the catalyst that showcases emerging artists’ works, connecting them with collectors and global audiences. Founded in 2014, StART has claimed its seat at the table in the art world. Last year, it showcased over 70 artists representing 25 countries at the renowned Saatchi Gallery in London. 

Cape Town will soon see the flair of the fair in March at the 131A Gallery in the heart of Cape Town’s art world, Woodstock...

Some of the artists we can look forward to seeing celebrated are the likes of Marie Jordan, the photographer whose visuals captivate the outer gaze as well as the inner eye, and Zubair Mohamed whose artistic spin on fashion pieces is bespoke on all creative levels.

Other artists that’ll be on exhibition sporting local’s favourites are Christiaan Conradi, Conrad Botes, MJ Lourens as well as Olivia Tech and Michael Amery. 

*Details: *

*Where: *131 A Gallery
*When:* 8th – 12th March from 10am-4pm.
*Website: StART Art Global*


----------



## Hooked

This is what you'll pay to get into Kirstenbosch Gardens from April


Kirstenbosch National Botanical Gardens announced that entry for visitors will be "slightly adjusted" from 1 April 2022.



www.capetownetc.com





*Standard fees:*
Standard adult: R210
Students/learners of 18 years and older from a South African institute (with student card): R50
All children from 6 to 17 years: R30
All children under 6 years: Free
All BotSoc members (with membership card): Free
South African residents over the age of 60 (with ID): Free on Tuesdays except on public holidays

*Discounted fee for South African residents and SADC nationals:*
South African Residents & SADC Nationals 18 years and older (with ID): R90
Discounted fee for African nationals: 

*African National Residents 18 years and older (with ID): R130*
To claim the discounted entry fee, South African residents can show their ID, a certified paper copy of their ID, an electronic copy of their ID or their driver’s licence.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

3 thrilling reasons to visit Hotel Sky in Cape Town


If you've ever wondered what the futuristic-looking slice of life is all about, then be prepared to step into another world - one of rollercoasters, robots and a perspective of Cape Town you've never seen before.



www.capetownetc.com


----------



## Hooked

The ultimate wine festival is coming to Stellenbosch


South Africa’s heartland of wine goes on full display from Thursday, 4 August to Tuesday, 9 August, when it welcomes families and friends to its annual celebration of the grape, suitably called Wine Town Stellenbosch 2022.



www.capetownetc.com


----------



## Hooked

This app wants to solve Cape Town's parking problems renting out bays from your phone | Businessinsider


Born on the clogged streets of Cape Town, bred to make parking easier from your phone.




www.businessinsider.co.za


----------



## Hooked

City introduces new payment channels for traffic fines


As of tomorrow, 1 July Cape Town residents will have a new channel to pay for their traffic fines and by-law contravention notices



www.capetownetc.com


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> City introduces new payment channels for traffic fines
> 
> 
> As of tomorrow, 1 July Cape Town residents will have a new channel to pay for their traffic fines and by-law contravention notices
> 
> 
> 
> www.capetownetc.com


Yeah, not enough payment channels, that was the problem….

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

